# The Person Above me



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't see this one on here yet. . but its one of my fave forum games. . just post anything you can think about the person that posted before you. . it can be mad up. . just be creative and have fun with it


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

GingerRae over here is really a thinly disguised Ginger Meggs - a little red haired infedel who is wanted in connection with various terrorist attacks perpetrated against schools - 'Where is all the chalk!' they cried. Gone in the wake of a little ginger bandit :cry


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

a streaking starblob is a sight to behold =[]


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^has 1742 posts and joined August 15, 2004


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Triste Golem has a bouncy buff guy in his signature that is keeping me in a trance.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ has an avatar that reminds me of an old classmate


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ dez is possibly afraid of me because i'm apparently connected to school terrorists attacks


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^likes Metallica


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^likes horseback riding_


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Has beautiful tattoos printed on her body :nw


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

starblob likes chocolate milk


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Becky doesn't have a headline.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ has multiple pics of Ryu :lol


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

always reminds me of Tonto. . . just cuz his location is Toronto and my friend Jimmy recently had a dream about Tonto. . so he's been on my mind :haha


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^started this thread


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

^ is gorgeous


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^is gorgeous


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

^ just made a post in response to mine.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^drive's a jeep.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^could be Mario


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Shares the same name with my cat, Ginger.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

^ is a pie made out of stacey. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^is crafty._


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

^is angry? :stu


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Ventress said:


> ^is angry? :stu


:um

_^likes Joy Division_


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

^ has a signature I like.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Likes doing nothing.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ has been here for over 2 yrs. . . woa


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^Likes the outdoors.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^has a twin brother


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

does his reading on the internet.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^has apparently been recently added to the ugly category :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Has too many blogs


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^has an adorable niece_


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Has severe temper issues!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^would like to go crazy with someone.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ home town is a small sh*t whole just like mine


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Has a cool fairy background


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

is always above me. . . . hmmmm. . .


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

^is TOTALLY emo!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^is completely wrong in liking the Colbert Report better than The Daily Show.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^has a thing for kfc


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Nyx likes frogs


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^Likes little Britain.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^has a really long first name


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ Triste Golem in desguise. . cuz no one else is ever above me. 
That's *amazazing!* lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^is wrong. Nyx is way too good looking to be me


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

goonies


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ says it's cold in maine.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Has a frightening looking avatar :afr


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^is two years younger than me.



themousethatroared said:


> Has a frightening looking avatar :afr


It isn't so scary when you know where it comes from


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^changes his avatar (which btw i tink is totally spiffy right now, and usually is ) and signature alot


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Has red hair like me (except I'm a fake red head, your's is probably natural )


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^has a cool avatar


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ seems like a pretty cool guy 



staceypie said:


> ^ Has red hair like me (except I'm a fake red head, your's is probably natural )


uuuh, i guess. . about a year ago i died it reddish. . . but its washed/grown out. .. some people say i have red hair. . others say i don't have even a red tint in my hair. . . so i dunno. . . its weird :stu lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:nw ^Likes Metallica and AC/DC


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^doesn't like hot dogs_


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ is from alberta


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ has a cat that looks like my long lost kitty


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ wrote a blog that I thought was funny. . but i guess nobody else got it. . lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^must be wondering why i always post here after her. It's a coincidence, i swear :b :lol 

I'm not some weird internet stalker :troll


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is Canadian and could easily kick my ***


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ seems to have just appeared all over the board cuz i never saw you post so far. . maybe i'm just blind (haha. . i almost typed BLONDE instead of blind. :rofl)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is most definitely stalking Triste Golem


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ wants to start a SAS fightclub :b



> is most definitely stalking Triste Golem


 :um :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ replies to this thread so much that there isn't much left to say about them


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ is stalking everyone cuz HE'S STANDING RIGHT BEHIND YOU! :shock


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Likes to dance in the rain :boogie


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ is female. . . lol (i just found that out. heh)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^has one of those MPS myspace like profiles that states I am her hero. Look, it told me so.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ likes the movie Tombstone.(great movie)


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Probably knows who Raistlin is (I assume, since it says you like Weis & Hickman in your profile)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^
has a cool background image.



> ^Probably knows who Raistlin is (I assume, since it says you like Weis & Hickman in your profile)


yes, and i know who Cameron and tanis half elven are, too


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

^Is into Kentaro Miura's artwork. :yes


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^Has way too much stuff in his room._


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

^ is beautiful. :yes 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ is beautiful.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

^ must be blind. :lol 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^really IS beautiful


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^says that words cannot describe her.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^is an alien._


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^has a beautiful avatar.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^hates himself better than i do. . . . . . .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^takes really nice pictures.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Is the reigning champion of spaceace and dare i say it will be so for all of eternity :nw :nw


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^Likes music that sounds good.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ wants me to join our Secret Santa


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^likes cartoons


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^is currently searching for paradise


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

^likes AC/DC and lives in one of those "middle states"


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

^lives in the same state as I do


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^used to work on a diablo 2 mod for neverwinter nights, but i'm not sure if he ever finished it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^has a working Ipod


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

^is cute


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Likes to grab guy's butts!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Likes to grab guy's butts!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:lol


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ was born a disaster


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^got a little surprise when she left her moon(sun)roof open.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ uhhhhhhh. . . 
<- got too excited about triste being above me forgot what to say


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^likes to welcome new members to SAS.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^changes his sig and avatar alot


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^has a horse named Polly Ester Rap


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^really likes the Just For Fun section :b


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ has a freaky santa avatar :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^wouldn't be able to beat me at street fighter.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

has a long location


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^likes to stay up late and sleep all day._


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

^has a long lost twin somewhere in Hungary


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

Canadian girls have cold noses, or at least that's what I have been told. They all wear logging boots and red/black plaid shirts (which I find very sexy) and they NEVER eat the yellow snow!


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Loves to hunt, fish, and camp. Has a nice looking mustache.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^likes to draw and paint._


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

has a very attractive avatar


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ probably has a cool British accent


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^likes the macabre....like me._


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Has alot of post, a cool profile, and should be my friend! :yes


----------



## lonely1 (Dec 4, 2006)

Has brown eyes?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

joined SAS on December 4th 2006


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Likes staying optimistic :yes

oh and to answer your question


> Has brown eyes?


 Yes I do :yes :yes :yes


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: re: The Person Above me*



MissBrownEyes said:


> Has alot of post, a cool profile, and should be my friend! :yes


 :squeeze

_Likes Spongebob!_ :boogie


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Is Marrid and a proud parent


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

doesn't really have brown eyes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^likes being creative


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

^also likes being creative


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ once killed a bear with his bare hands


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ Ate 10 children :lol


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^has a really cool Bender background on her profile :yes


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ has awesome Xmas lights in sig



Perrap said:


> ^has 27 friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't worry about it, I was just being silly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^Recently started CBT.

good luck with that


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ would like to join the X-Men mutants.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

^^^likes 'hello kitty adventures'^^^


:banana


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_^doesn't like licorice._


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ would probably like to have some of those caffine patches i keep seeing on the _Meet the Ronbinsons_ previews. :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ has a cool hat. :b


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ took away Silent Bob.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ Is wanted by the C.I.A. in connection with a diabolical scheme to take over the world and make all her subjects listen to Brittany Spears CD's as a sign of their loyalty. (apparently)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^Is a rascal, but in a refined sort of way^ :stu :b


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ is a mad scientist who recently discovered that farting into a paper bag and then promptly sealing that self-same bag can maintain the farts freshness for anything upto three months. The U.S. military are looking into using this technology for some reason or other.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Has a funny quote that made me laugh.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: re: The Person Above me*



refined_rascal said:


> ^ is a mad scientist who recently discovered that farting into a paper bag and then promptly sealing that self-same bag can maintain the farts freshness for anything upto three months. The U.S. military are looking into using this technology for some reason or other.


 :lol I don't know if I can top that.

^ has a pie in her username


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

^maintains multiple user accounts on SAS, in fact I am one of them


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

^ is more than one. . . .


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

^^^has wicked christmas tree earings....lol i think thats wat they are anyways :yes


Edit: VVV :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^once gave an impromptu performance as the lead dancer in Riverdance


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ is in trouble with Tony Soprano


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

^ 
Lies about her age!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ dyes hair green


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ likes to stick her tongue on metal things in winter just so she can ask cute boys to help her get out of this embarrasing situation.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Triste Golem said:


> ^ likes to stick her tongue on metal things in winter just so she can ask cute boys to help her get out of this embarrasing situation.


 :lol

^ raided Capcom corp


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

^shouts to herself in her shoutout box :banana


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

^is a good friend of the Queen and often pops round for tea and biscuits


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ knows that he should abide by the law and drive on the left side of the road like everyone else, but deep inside, Pabs is a rebel and insist on driving on the right side which creates a lot of problems for him, and other drivers.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

^has a great mind


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

^is really sweet and pretty


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^secretly dreams of going adventuring with Conan the Barbarian...or maybe Conan O'Brian.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

^ steals peoples mail


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ robs banks with nothing more than an over-ripe banana and a note that says:

Hello. I was wondering, errm, would it be possible, I mean, would it be a frightful inconvenience if you were to empty the safe and put the contents in this bag? I wouldn't normally ask, but as you probably know, the January sales are in full-swing and I want to grab a few bargains for next Christmas. Thanks awfully!

Apparently this tactic has been surprisingly effective.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

...


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^ enjoys sneaking into peoples houses whilst they're asleep. She then dresses the unsuspecting individuals in wigs and false mustaches, and proceeds to take pictures of them in order to enter them in the annual 'Yanni lookalike' contest, in an attempt to win the much coveted back catalogue of Yanni's 'beautiful and haunting music' (direct quote). 
The reason for this odd and rather risky behavior is because she's to ashamed to go to the shop and buy them.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

..


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

The person above me, are you talkin' to me?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^
Was once sucker punched in the gut by the Queen of England.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ reminds me of Mark wahlberg


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ wears hoodies


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

^ once performed an emergency appendectomy on a man who had a light bulb for a nose. To his parents amazement, his many hours spent practicing with the classic game "Operation" had finally come in handy.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

^
Is the Best All Time Player of the SAS arcade games.

Last edited by don't_wanna_be_a_thread_killer on Mon Jan 15, 2087 1:17 am; edited 19 time in total


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Makes the bestest waffles in the world ;D


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

the person above me is very cool


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^is his own grandpa


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

^ Lives in the Bay Area.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

^is canadian


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Is ruggedly handsome and squeaks when squeezed.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

^ is over seven feet tall!


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

^ likes staying optimistic :yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Has alovely smile!



pabs said:


> ^ is over seven feet tall!


Where did *that *come from?


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

^Has a very awesome song on profile
and btw thank you!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ likes the color pink


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

^ likes to wear hoodies


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^has a neato avatar!


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Is going to live in the Bay area even if she gets kicked out of school and has to live the life of a hobo :yes


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

makes exceedingly good cakes


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

lives very very very far away from me

and i dont know where they got anything about me and a cake??? :stu


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

thinks it's cold in maine :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^has a lot of neopets animals. And BabyPJs is cute.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: re: The Person Above me*



MissBrownEyes said:


> lives very very very far away from me
> 
> and i dont know where they got anything about me and a cake??? :stu


sorry, thought this game included anything wacky or silly, 'exceedingly good cakes' is a phrase used for Mr Kiplings cakes in the UK, it was just the first thing that popped in my head :hide


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

haha thats okay, now that i know its actually kinda cute!! :yes 
come back out from under that chair!!!! :hug :boogie


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

the person above me gets a big :hug from me :boogie


----------



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

i added the person above me to my friends list


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

^ has a last name that starts with an "s"...possibly!


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

The person above me lives in the state where I grew up. I was raised in Norwood, PA, a suburb of Philly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ is friendless, like me.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^doesn't like her porridge just right.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^has a lot of love to give


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

^likes llamas


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Stole my hair style.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

^ Is in the state I want to live in someday.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

^ Will soon realize that AZ kicks CA in the balls and will move here instead. :b


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

^ Is in the state I lived in for 6 years ('98-'04). I would really like to move back there as well.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^has a favorite color (but it's secret)


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

^ told me what his favorite color is even though its secret cause we grew up together in the north pole


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Has a lot of facial hair considering he's only 12.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

lol....^ would be getting some ducky love if i was gay.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

^ is but doesn't realize it yet! :b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Watches M*A*S*H, and therefore wins at life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^has a french name


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

^ joined this board during a dark period of my life.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

^joined this board a week ago. And will have 3650 posts by this time next year at this posting rate.


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: re: The Person Above me*



Classified said:


> ^joined this board a week ago. And will have 3650 posts by this time next year at this posting rate.


 :lol It's ironic that I am quiet in real life, but I can't shut up on this board.

^ Likes Led Zeppelin


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

likes to post in the just for fun section :boogie


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

^ likes to cherish yesterday, live today and dream tomorrow


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

Lives in Michigan :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ Has brown eyes or a misleading screen name.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

^ not shy when it comes to ultra spanking



Amocholes said:


> ^ is but doesn't realize it yet! :b


lmao. youre putting up an invitation to poke some _sizable_ fun :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ works out judging from his avatar


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

^Is a Black Sabbath fan.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

^Is a popular SE asian spiced food


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^joined this board on New Year's Eve


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

^really meant New Years Day


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ Is the 4th guy named Dave that I know of on SAS.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

^ Is the only Karl I know of on here.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ Is memorable as the only guy named after a bathtub toy on here.


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

^ Loves to gab on the phone like a teenage girl.. hehe


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

^ seems to like birds


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

^ Likes to post in the Just for Fun forum


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

^ is the same age as me


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ Likes world of warcraft


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is in my basement!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Likes Nirvana?


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Refuses to stop drifting to the end of the world.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Likes grunge.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

^Is a huge fan of Depeche Mode.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Jenikyula said:


> ^Is a huge fan of Depeche Mode.


 :wtf


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

^Is confused and likes kitties.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Has a username I can't say


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Jenikyula said:


> ^Is confused and likes kitties.


lol That is correct.

What makes you think i'm a big fan of Depeche Mode? (I do happen to like their old stuff, but i see nothing that portrays that unless my name is a song or album title that i'm not aware of.)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ has access to a lot of white bath towels


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

is a Libra.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

altrdperception said:


> Jenikyula said:
> 
> 
> > ^Is confused and likes kitties.
> ...


Heehee. In my mind, everyone loves Depeche Mode. How can they not?! It's the awesomest band, and I just can't get enough! (you see what I did there??)

You like their old stuff! :clap I like all their stuff. Don't you see, it's a DM revolution!!!!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

broke the game.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Restarted it!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

serves as a nonpartisan observer to the restarting of the game


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

insists on using overly formal language


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

is cool.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is a guitar hero


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

is a guitar zero. zing!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

crash landed in 1957


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Answered 1957 instead of 1947


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Is correct.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is vicariously correct.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is a dedicated member


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is a mere lowly ORDINARY member! :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks old for his age


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

likes pace cars


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

smiles.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Also smiles!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is an anagram of geesegruntlat


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Makes up words!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^

The person above me - as far as I'm aware - has never been questioned by Interpol or the FBI in connection with heinous and unspeakable crimes against frozen oven-ready turkey's. I on the other hand...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is clearly a member of a law enforcement agency


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Won't stop banging his head on the keyboard


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

...was born in the wrong decade and country.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is drilling something?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ar first looking like he was in front of a mirror with a compact, but actually he may or may not be just a closet metrosexual.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is in a place I can't even pronounce!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

can't pronounce Icelandic cities


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Didn't use capitals at the beginning of his sentence (deduct 5 points)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

capitalizes the first letters of fragments


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Has the opposite sign to mine


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Is obviously a zombie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Writes Britney Spears fan mail.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

doesn't write Britney Spears fan mail!?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

didn't see this:

[youtube:2h3dlesg]kHmvkRoEowc[/youtube:2h3dlesg]


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

really didn't need to post that


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

is insensitive to a poor boy's pain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jenikyula said:


> is insensitive to a poor boy's pain





roswell said:


> really didn't need to post that


Not sound combative, but if Chris Crocker didn't want people to see his tantrum, he shouldn't have posted it on youtube where nearly *one million* people have watched that video alone.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

likes to bold words for emphasis


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

pwns n00bZ


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Apparently has a birthday today!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Doesn't know that I forgot. ops :rofl


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Had a birthday yesterday but still remains 18


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

discovered a vampire


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IS a vampire.

Oh noes.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Doesn't sound very surprised to discover a vampire, is obviously a vampire herself.

OH NOEZ!!!!!11`


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is going to get his blood sucked by one of us!

zomgzzz


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is going to get a garlic sandwich right in the kisser if he tries to suck my blood! Muahha!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is going to get bored waiting to be enthralled, eat the sandwich, nap under the full moon, and wake up days later strapped to a lab table in Frankenstein's castle! Boowowga?!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is definitely the skeleton in that picture!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is the same age as me. rareee. kinda.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is singing along to Sloan in her avatar. She just won't admit it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lies!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

went off-format while in an agitated state of denial.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

psychoanalyzes


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Has more posts than me, despite being younger (on this site)


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

^Would rather be cool than dead.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is obsessed with Depeche Mode


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Makes fake "wanted" posters! =p


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Can't think of a witty phrase to insert.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

wasnt just banned by me in the ban forum thread

[edited lol]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Sleeps too much!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

holds coconuts?


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

breathes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Fails at this game lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has never been in a spaceship on Mars.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has been here longer than me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

knows that statistical duration is irrelevant, since he an ancient master, who may or may not be a talking baby in college.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

has lost me


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

posted 2 times...in a roll.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

said "roll" instead of "row", because he wants a fruit roll-up.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is a funny mo fo


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

clearly has a poor sense of humor...!

hehe :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't tell when the pot is on crack.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

^Stole my pink marshmallows. :rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

likes padunkadunks


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

knows what padunkadunks are


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Steals stop signs, shrinks them with his shrink ray, and uses them a ninja stars to fight crime.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is the newly appointed CEO of Microsoft!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Most likely listens to Nirvana and Alice In Chains.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

may be a hip-hop robot pop star three-minute rock song.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL!!!!

Is skeletor's lesser known brother "Skelemercuro"


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is offline right now


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

spoke to soon.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is a magician


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is a magicians assistant


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is a magician's intern


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is a magicians rabbit.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Licks the cheese and puts it back in the fridge.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Is probably not afraid of my avatar. In fact, he probably likes it.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The person above me would be right; I do like the avatar. In fact it looks suspiciously like GBH from 'the young ones'


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

refined_rascal said:


> The person above me would be right; I do like the avatar. In fact it looks suspiciously like GBH from 'the young ones'


The person above me was very close. It's SPG (Special Patrol Group) from "The Young Ones"


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

jchildr said:


> The person above me was very close. It's SPG (Special Patrol Group) from "The Young"


Oops! I knew it had letters from the alphabet in it somewhere. Unfortunately all the wrong ones 

The person above me knows far more about 'the young ones' than I do.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

eats fries but calls them chips


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

eats crisps but calls them chips!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Says mum instead of mom.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Was born between August 23 - October 30 1989?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is unsure of Mc Borgs birthday


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

drives on the wrong side of the road


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

was just banned by me in the ban someone above you thread [cross-thread ban for driving on the right side of the road]


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Posted 19hrs and 23mins ago


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hates grunge music and loves euro-dance like scooter


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

is correct!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is incorrect!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is correct!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is a virgo


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is trying to STOP me


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Is being stopped by a sign


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is human


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

stated the obvious!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is obviously obliviant to obtusely objective observation.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Likes using "O's"


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is an officer and a gentleman and a scholar and a drug-dealer and a sophisticated man about town


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

writes with no capital letters or periods


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

does the same


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Has a cousin in Scotland called MC Mcborg. probably.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol Is correct, he plays the electric bag pipes!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Has a cousin in Scotland called MC Mcborg. probably.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

is Darth Vader?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is 7 foot something tall


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a nice lower-half face


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

is about to explode


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is the world's greatest canine baseball player.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Reminds me of Johnny Depp every time I see his avatar.
But that is a good reminder


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is one of the "cool" kids


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the original brown, you know!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is not interested in expanding his vocabulary.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Likes to make sand castles.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is correct, but hopefully was only guessing.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

he's gotta gun!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Has just been shot! =[]


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is under arrest! On the pavement and spread them!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Has just been shot! =[]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like a mobster.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Also looks a bit like a mobster.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is on a killing-spree


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

is one of the funnier posters in the just for fun forum..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Likes NES


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

gets cold a lot


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a huge fan of Machine Man.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

is a huge fan of egg timers.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is a huge fan of...elephants?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has a boyfriend name Noca.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is incorrect. That is/was his old username =p


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Wants to have a snow war.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a can of batman


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Made me lol with that post.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

is the cutest/most amazing girl ive ever met


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

=D


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

should be avoided when she has breathe lol j/k


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

can eat his own weight in porcupines


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is about to explode. :yay


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

^^name just reminded me of the karate kid


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

iz karizmatic


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^may not be wearing pants. Of course, he may be wearing pants, but we truly don't know. Yes, this I am pondering.


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

^^has a beard and a cigarette hangin out of his mouth


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

has a nice name. (tylese)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Said what I was gonna say


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

also has a nice name.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has 389 posts.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

has a vajayjay lol oh dear what have I doneeeeeeee


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is now a dedicated member!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Is apparently named after a place where conspiracy theorists think aliens landed.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes 80's metal


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Likes Django's style of guitarism. (BTW I think I've heard about Django on a Documentary, which was about hippies or something)


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

^^avatar is tattoed on my sisters arm


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Has a cool sister.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is correct.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

scuse me while i ban this guy


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

wrong thread moron


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^would make a great cop.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is under arrest


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is beginning to remind me of darth vader everytime I see his posts, lol. Seriously, I can't help it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

shares a name with a farmous brit known for being rude


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is nubly...whatever that means


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is a person from a place near somewhere


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

reminds me of someone


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Double posted! :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Owns


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :thanks 

...Doesn't lie. :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has over 400 posts. :clap


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Made 300 posts! :yes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Also likes Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Is also 17. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Loves Christina Aguilera


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a great artist.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

exaggerates.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinks everyone's a critic


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Has way more posts than me! :nw


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Has less posts than me! :nw


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is teh guy i banned just now


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is an online member of the SAS forum named Darth who at the age of 32 joined the board on Nov. 20, 2007 at 1944 (military time) and currently has 327 posts.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

omg he knows all kinds of stuff about me!! :um 

He's obviously doing some sort of mind reading, gotta make a better tinfoil hat...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has a meaningless quote in his sig.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

is a critic.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is wrong about me being a critic.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

has a fiery avatar.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has a guitar and an amp.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> exaggerates.


huh?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

is wrong about me having a guitar and an amp (i sold it!)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Need to change his avatar because its false advertisement!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because her avatar is creating CO2 pollutants!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for banning in wrong thread

oops..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


The person above me is EXPLODING!

EVERYONE DUCK AND COVER!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Better not be raising a false alarm!

:hide


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is Jesse James or Billy the Kid?


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

is really starting to make me wonder where my nintendo ever went to lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is wearing a baseball cap which covers long dark hair.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is a DEDICATED member, let us worship at his feet.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Said mercurochrome is a guy, where's this evidence?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

got me thinking


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

is now wondering whether mercurochrome is a male or female


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

has a sweet username.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has a snow day.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

is a stalker :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

has a sweet avatar


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ditto


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

has a pro quote.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has the can full of batmen, but was nice enough to leave me the jar of flies (or is it fools?)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is from a place with a vowel-shortage.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Just made a vowel movement.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is santas dark mysterious brother


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

used to hang out with santas family


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the lead investigator for sci-fi's new show "Santa Hunters"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

was there when the monster-hunters from the History Channel discovered the urban legend of the Santa Hunters.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Was the camera man for the show "Man Vs Wild" when the monster hunters discovered the legend of the santa hunters.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Is one heckuva guy! One heckuva guy i tell ya!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Makes good use of colloquialism.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Made me look up colloquialism in the dictionary.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Has a new lease on life now that he knows what colloquialism is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Has the best fake beard ever.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Gets more sleep than I do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is right, but that didn't happen today.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

didn't get to sleep in today. (sorry to hear that) I was just awakened at 10 am so I got to sleep in some.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Should let go of those coconuts, coconuts isn't the answer!! you can't fill that hole in your heart with coconuts!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Need to stop getting ready to explode. Its dangerous. Simply dangerous.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Must have a tough time typing out her posts with those coconuts in her hands!


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

avatar just reminded me of the x files


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Funny she said that because I am Agent Mulder!


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

has a partner named scully


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is from the end of the map


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

likes to ban people.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

also likes to ban people.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Triple dog ditto!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

doesn't know where she is


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has a lousy blog that I bet is really awesome.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When the coconuts call her on the phone, she puts them on hold.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha ha~!

makes me laugh a lot!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a pink sig like a girly girl


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Has a sig that's dark and black like his soul! What a tough guy!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a green sig like a girly girl


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is named ObiWan


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is an undercover agent working for some shady government agency tracking my every move


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Username is what my head felt like doing last night.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Sent me a lovely bag of scented herpes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Made me lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

needs to see a doctor about her grade-A herpes?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a dedicated member


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

is on drugs.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

fills up my seeeeenseees,like a walk in the forest, like the mountains in spriiiingtiiiime, like a walk in the raaaaaAAAAAAIN....


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

likes John Denver.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is a fan of the guitarist Steve Vai.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is the man behind the curtain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes star wars.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is a right rabid rabble rouser


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

rouses rabbles


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Is actually very good at this whole socializing fad.. but shh don't tell anyone


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

is here a while ago


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Has a thing for Einstein :yes


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

is wrong about me


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is a fan of that singer whatshername...hmmm...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is madonna?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes buckethead.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is a joker and a smoker and a midnight toker...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

got two of those right.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is BANNED!! Steve Miller Banned, that is. :b

edit: drats.............. ^ is too fast for me


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

was recently in a collision


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

eats dynamite for breakfast


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

is still working in progress


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

is myself


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

seems to be above me on all of my posts today!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Avatar reminded me of a spice girls song lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

should post more.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has a cool avatar and I was just thinking about her yesterday because I haven't seen her post in a while and I worry about her when I don't see her for a while.

how's that for a big *** run on sentence? :lol


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Can always be counted on to store excess coconuts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reminds me of how awesome the game Gex for PS1 was.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is the person above me


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

not you again~~


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a problem with me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

can't decide whether she's a boy or he's a girl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Was born in '87


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

tends to be perky.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Has cool glasses


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has a cool avatar, is an awesome saggitarius and is the best age, 27.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

has a very beautiful avatar


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

needs an avatar


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

still looks suspiciously like kevin spacey


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

stop what?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

seriously dislikes Mariah Carey


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Exploded already but is too embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

if you don't explode i'll explode

edit: late again


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is no longer with us


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is currently a work-in-progress; and no, we do not yet know what he is building down there.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is Honest Abe...with a cold


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

changed his screename or borrowed somebody's avatar... either one


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

is awesome by day and a super hero at night saving the world.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

made me laugh har har


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks alot like someone I know


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Resemblance is uncanny.

Has a knack for spotting body-doubles.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

uh thank you...uh thank you...

looks like a sahara


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

knows how to use a computer? i dunno.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a colorful signature..somewhat like a parrot


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Has an enormous parrot collection....caw...caw!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Likes Star Trek?


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Has a liking for fried banana on pizza whilst fighting the Joker.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Loves food and comic books.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Uses coloured text.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Also likes food...Pizza I believe is a favorite...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ladyjane likes to smoke some maryjane...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

is very witty


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> ladyjane likes to smoke some maryjane...


Oh, yes, very witty...cheers!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

likes to sit by the water,probaly likes to look at fire too


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Is very insightful


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

licks peanut butter off a hobo's foot.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

knows peoples secrets.


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

is a hungry young man


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thinks brainwashing is a good idea.


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

batman can said:


> licks peanut butter off a hobo's foot.


Oh, really? I thought that was you


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is from a different century


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a nice working picture.
hope he is really working instead of playing solitaire


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Has the force with him.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a very pretty picture.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is lucky to live someplace warmer than I do.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

prabably like rats.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

is a clever boy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes calling people one year younger than her "boy".


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Secretly likes being called a boy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has good pictures


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Secretly likes being called a boy.


knows my deep dark secrets... :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

torlin said:


> has good pictures


owns lightsabers!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

feels good today.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has a Myspace account.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

went rollerblading today.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is cool


----------



## maxcor211 (Apr 7, 2008)

wants you to stop.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has pretty blue butterfly.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

is the only guy I've ever encountered in any sense that collects lightsabers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has never been to a star wars convention.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

is a master of the obvious.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is a happy wolf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a cool guy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has a great sense of humor.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lives in the great state as me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lives in a better city :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lives in a much better city?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no. you do! :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must have this topic as a subscribe.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes to confuse people. :con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

he did it agian.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is starting it over again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hates star wars.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is very cool and nice too.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes 80's music and hasn't been to an 80's club!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

* hugs the person above


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

Shoots the person above.
J/K~

HM..COOL BANNER??? O.O;


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

has signs of cancer.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she is a cool person.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

is the "star wars kid" on youtube


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is far short of happiness


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Is endowed with the Force.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a Pisces like me !


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is an Obi Wannabe.^


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just jealous !


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hates star wars with a passion.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hates california, he wants to move.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lies!!!!!!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

he likes me, he really really likes me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ummm, no I dont... :um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

now don't lie like that now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Posts on this thread a lot.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eats babies.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what do you mean torlin?

*cough* not now! *cough*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Looks surprisingly healthy for having a rebellious, renegade spleen.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

woahh same-time postage syndrome.

Make me lol with that comment.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> Eats babies.


Prove it!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a pretty young lady


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Hits on pretty young ladies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is a pretty young lady.
haha.
sry.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Just made me cry :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There, there.
It's alright pretty young lady.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is adding insult to injury.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hug 

Will probably forgive me if I offer massive amounts of popsicles.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Should know I already have massive amounts of popsicles. I want fudgesicles or ice cream bars.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is a mind reader (I have both of those) and now I have to part with them. Crap.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

posts here too much too


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tripplo


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Quadruplo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a veteran


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is friends with benefits with Darth Vader.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a veteran also.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

^Is from (sings) 'The City Of Compton...)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is my hero.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

is not my hero.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is not getting my icecream bars.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ all above are addicted to this forum


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like one of those L'oreal chicks.


Oops too slow Again...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

His slow posting ended up with a funny result.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

cleared up a very confusing moment.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just lurking. please keep moving, nothing to see


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Keeps reminding me to pre-order my copy of 'The force unleashed'


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a two legged horse for her avatar!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is addicted to lightsabers.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

is with the force.

edit: CRAP!

...^ is quick on the trigger!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha, sorry.

Made me think of guns with that comment.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Has the cutest avatar.......after mine of course :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is freakin me out with her cute/mutant horsey inbred thing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ pretty boy!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Should know the rest of this...
There is no emotion; there is peace. 
There is no ignorance. . . . . . . .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah thanks torlin but you couldnt be further the truth my skin looks ****ing hideous and hair needs cut and my self hatred has got me feeling sooo suicidal jeez i wish they would of shot me when i was born.
But anyhow The Person Above Me sees the best in everyone.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is a beautiful person anyways :yes ops 
Ok i'm done. I'm actually starting to get anxious...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is a nice person who likes horses running fast.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Stuff and stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lalala (hey I bet we could start a cool song like that with our words) :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Can I join?

Has a strange skin color! (RED?!)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for making fun of an SA person's red face.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Just posted in the wrong thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for calling me out about that!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

She did it again!

You know, just because you're red doesn't mean you rule the world. Maybe some day you will but THAT DAY is not here yet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

kinda looks like steve vai (guitar player).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

keeps smoking that same cigarette.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

see's things...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a cool guy.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is a Jedi Extraordinaire!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is Roswell!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is unique... just like everybody else.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is unique too, just as we all are, which really makes us all the same.

(which is also probably what you were saying too)
:troll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has a sense of humor.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has the coolest avatar now!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Unfortunatly joined the dark side....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is nice like pie.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

knows what art is.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

apparently wears rainbow suspenders and swings a mean lightsaber


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

apparently live in Cincinnati...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

is new


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is a nice person with nice things to say.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Stuff and stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, I'm starting to think you are stalking me just to say "stuff and stuff."

So.....


lalalalalalala



:b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is purple?

I can't think.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

can batman can !?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, my new space picture is purple now.

the person above me can't think.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oops missed that one double post.

person above me is my friend and is nice and stuff.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

stuff of stuff


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Says 'true story' a lot and it's cantagious.

Edit: ffs


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oops you missed me

it is addicting isn't it?

is soooooooo pretty!! and nice and has a cute little wee hampster who is spoiled rotten.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is really sweet


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eats bugs.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is tempting me to say something but I wont :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is making me wonder what it is she is tempted to say. :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is colored confused about what illusion was tempted to say.

true story


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is not as bored as me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

cannot possibly be as bored as I am right now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

im 10x more bored than you are.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is bored as a MOFO !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Everyone above me IS NOT AS BORED AS ME!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Is not as bored as the person below her, NO WAY...and brings out the ornery side of me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is a saggy taurus :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to wobble


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

has some droids that are not the ones I am looking for


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is effin up the rotation. puff puff give.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is purple in her picture.
she ate the blueberry dessert at the chocolate factory! roller her out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

won't share his light sabers or whteever its called

but no my picture was taken on the planet MC275 yesterday has nothing to do with blueberries and stuff.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dosn't know what i was talking about 
forget it. i don't wanna play anymore today


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Seems to be mad


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

seems fun


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

lives in a country i've always wanted to go to


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

lives in a country I... have always lived in.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lives in a country I was meant to be born in.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Deals drugs.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Uses illegally obtained drugs.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Joined: Wed Nov 08, 2006 2:13 am
Posts: 5030
Location: ontario 
Gender: Male 
Age: 23


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is from Nlykntra.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

is the woman version of hulk.
When she's mad she goes PURPLE!!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dances like a maniac maniac


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

status still working in 87


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IS WITH THE FORCE!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sits on couches.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

just made me chuckle.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is purplelicious


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

dreams aboot old man six flagz :mushy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is loved by SA but doesn't return the love.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Is into floppy disks.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

has a very good quote in his signature!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is lurking around on SAS.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Has multiple something somethings


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has travelled around the world in a hot air balloon.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Pretends to be the REAL batman.
When it's actually me yes i'm batwoman the real one.
People don't be fooled. The red shirt proves it.
THIS IS SPIDERMAN!!!
Ta da Gotcha :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has that six flags dancing guy.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Likes Star Trek more than Star Wars.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wishes i like trekkie more.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Has a big........lightsaber


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ she wants a lightsaber


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Wants me to want a lightsaber,
But I' m not falling for it :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*waves hand around a jedi*
"you want a lightsaber"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is a male stripper.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

can do the can can dance


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

hopefully does not resemble one of those "L'oreal chicks"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Not only understands the soul of man, but likes pizza too!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Lives in Location Location Location which as we all know is famous for the location of it's city hall.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is not as bored as I am.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is bored



NOT


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has destroyed many things in fits of pure joy


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is from Japan i'm assuming and has a passion for bizarre yet intriguingly strange pictures.( Is that how you spell intriguingly wtf who cares)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eats glue.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Steals babies.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Runs an illegal sweat shop.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is a pimp daddy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is BANNED. So totally banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Has the puppy dog eyes thing going on. Big AWW everyone cmon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

HAHA! needs an open box to put on the floor for her goodies and stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

woops missed illusion


okay um Sean has muscles and stuff.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has a pet crocodile.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Eats kiddies for breakfast.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

won't hang up the phone


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm is huggable...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is a nice person.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Has a nose.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is an Illusion.

'tis tru.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm group hug cmon everyone. 

edit :that sounded so g a y


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

is awesome


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

is fabulous


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is "The bomb".


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

has 'beef' with Polar


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

name is actually *Zed*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is not happy


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

seems nice


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks alot like that girl from ET


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is liked by everyone, clever and honest.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Speaks truth to power!


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

makes me uneasy with that yar avatar


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

s'flies open


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is awesome.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has sailed the world, twice.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is a buddy, guy, and friend


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Walks the lonely road.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

shes my friend, so there


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

He rocks!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a huge stud.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

changed his avatar


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

uses the force regularly


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is still in working progress


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is up early


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is online.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

is now offline


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is above me...(ok that was lame.)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is 23 and a sagittarius, just like me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lives in california, just like me


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

is male, just like me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is showing online, currently, just like me.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

is Kevin Spacey, just like me.

edit: What?? Damst thou!! :wife :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is online, just like me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

is on his last day on SAS?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is ice cold


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wishes he would be at a pause for progress


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

is not Luke's father.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is lurker's father


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is nobody's father?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is my young sister


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is actually my bro


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is my homie


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I defo going to have a bright future when she moves out


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

msn's with Illusions?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is posting things in a row.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

figured me out


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is very very intelligent.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Is pretty much pretty pretty.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is so ... (blank).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a loyal resident of Earth who doesn't go out and visit the other planets much.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Just because I visit other planets doesn't mean I'm not loyal to this one just as much. 

Person above me somehow forgot that socks go on your feet and not your arms.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Was a panda in a past life.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Animals don't come back as humans and visa versa. Humans reincarnate as humans, just with different bodys/features/characteristics and problems to face. There is a theory that some ppl, say who have had many lives as a woman and then incarnates as a man, ends up being gay or having a deep urge to dress up, or have a sex change, whatever. This deep memory and passion remains from the past lives. 

Although, in general we usually incarnate as the same sex....but sometimes a soul will choose to come as the other sex to see what that is like and experience that. Past life resonance and cell memory have a lot of effects on our lives.

the person above me probably did not wish to hear me ramble about that. :lol

*this is one of my many beliefs that one does not have to agree with, to each, their own.*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You have a colorless avatar.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Got in the way of my response to Coconut. :mum 

Here it is anyways -

Should know that I've created my own set of rules whereby humans and pandas can interchange.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You were a dragon in a past life (do mythical creatures still count?).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

was a sock puppet in his last life hence the strong desire to dress up in socks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a bit obsessed with socks.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wears socks


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Also wears socks, but only two instead of four.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is wrong.
Well, somewhat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is above me


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

likes stuff and stuff, it makes her happy happy and gives her joy joy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

He has the coolest looking eye ever (but a disturbingly colorless face).


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

is the only one with a colored face on this page


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:lol Wow you're right. That's really odd.

Gravity does not limit the above poster.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

inspired me but turned out to be wrong.

It's hard to type when you're covered with casts.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Is very attentive and thoughtful.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has brown eyes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a lady killer... laaady killlller.

I don't know what I'm saying to be honest. Stupid sugar rushes... I usually avoid sugar for this reason.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is addicted to SAS, like me


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

is no longer allowed to write in red.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just jealous. im too cool.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Picks his nose.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jealous that i found gold!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Doesn't share his nose gold.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

also jealous.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yes. :cry

Is merciless too. Come on, just a pinch?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

wants nose gold


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

edit.

is addicted to SAS, just like me


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lives in a crack house.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is always jealous of me...


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is better and faster than me to ban people.
I think he's born with it :con
Edit: NO torly . Why can't I post properly today? i'm so freaking slow.
:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is being rained on.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Now knows that I'm eating chicken.
Yeah.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Now knows that I just ate chicken myself. I'd like to think mine tasted better.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

His chicken probly did taste better, seeing as how I'm having trouble swallowing mine.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is a swallower.

Take that how you may.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Oh dear.
^Now knows it's only because of my meds and not having a drink with me while I'm eating.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

get's all the double entendres from guys


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is the foremost aficionado of moving pictures


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has a ROCKIN SN!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Slew the banning bandit valiently before it got to her me-vatar!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't get what he just said. :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is too fast.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is walking on sunshine.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is dead


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is revived as a zombie


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is eaten by the zombie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Slays the zombie, then puts the Ardrum guts back together, reviving Ardrum (plus, without zombie characteristics!). Is thanked by Ardrum for saving the day.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eats live chickens for breakfast.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Was indeed saved thanks to my ninja skills.
Thank you shinobi lord Polar :nw
Edit: Who know wat I'm done for today!!! This is the fourth time I"m beaten today :spank . *Goes in a corner and cries *
I'm too slow for this forum Goodbye cruel world.... :dead


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gets major points for trying.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

puts a lot of effort into his bans


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lives in a shack down by the river.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because its a VAN down by the river.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bans outside of the banning thread.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Doesn't ban outside of the ban thread.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Upon closer inspection, is indeed limited by gravity.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is having schema problems. (((hugs)))


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

likes blowing bubbles


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

likes to pretend to blow bubbles?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha has a good imagination + eye


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is not a fluffy pancake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a long M name.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Has a short T name.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a long I O H name !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

likes libersavers. :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes my shade of blue font color.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

has a centered signature


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is very smart.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

has billions of friends on SAF


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is rex mundi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is online, just like me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

got a new name


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Once confessed to stealing a scented candle.

:b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a Veteran here on SAS.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

is a Supporter here on SAS.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like a crazy janitor in his avatar.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is always offline.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like a crazy ninja...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just jealous of me being a ninja.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Makes awesome avatars


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

doesn't like lain.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is an anime addict just like me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is wrong. i've cut back on anime ALOT.


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Is not modern.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has the ability to change colour.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lives in Pleasantville when it starts to get color.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is really, really, like, neat, or something.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is something something something. like.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

is a smoker, a joker and a midnight toker


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

needs to calm to **** down motherfiuckers lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just like online


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Showers once a month.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is a bat in a hat.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like he is having a hard time with something (random thought topic).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced - ....absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced...? - absolutely convinced.... absolutely convinced...absolutely convinced; absolutely convinced--absolutely convinced. absolutely absolutely convinced convinced !-! is absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced - ....absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced...? - absolutely convinced.... absolutely convinced...absolutely convinced; absolutely convinced--absolutely convinced. absolutely absolutely convinced convinced !-! is absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced - ....absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced...? - absolutely convinced.... absolutely convinced...absolutely convinced; absolutely convinced--absolutely convinced. absolutely absolutely convinced convinced !-! is absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced - ....absolutely convinced - absolutely convinced...? - absolutely convinced.... absolutely convinced...absolutely convinced; absolutely convinced--absolutely convinced. absolutely absolutely convinced convinced !-! ..........................


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a broken record.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a shiny happy person holding hands


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is staring at me.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

is gettin pwned when The Force Unleashed comes oot :duel


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is pwning a power ranger in a powder puff game

What the hell is pwning?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is still staring at me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a star wars fan by day and a ninja by night...you don't want to know what he does in the mornings lol j/k.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just jealous what i do during the mornings lol j/k.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

is on a poll roll


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has existed longer than I have existed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Has amazing coloring skills


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has cat eyes, which are red.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

thinks five-dollar-foot-long is a cheap plastic surgery for balding men with expensive cars who want to compensate elsewhere


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is completely and utterly ****ed


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thinks s/he is completely and utterly ****ed when in fact that is probably an overstatement.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Is actually a viking


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

looks happy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is a Mahavishnu Orchestra fan...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Is a Mahavishnu Orchestra fan...


[youtube:2mkvp9lr]jHjFxJVeCQs[/youtube:2mkvp9lr]

...no

hates 311.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

left the door open, and owes me a cat


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Is a male muse.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a user ()


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uses some sort of code language I shamefully can't decipher.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eats dirt for breakfast and lunch but not dinner.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is fascinated by combs. In fact, I believe he has his own comb collection.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has stated that she will give me all her shoes upon her 18th birthday, which must be within the next few weeks.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Once ate an entire chihuahua...live!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Once chewed a relative primate...dead!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs haircut everyday (?)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uses a lightsaber to give himself haircuts (I hope your arm doesn't slip!).


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

was born of man and woman.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Is the product of a marriage twixt a woman and a gerbal

(I stole that line from a show!!)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is so sweet and pretty, and knows its only a matter of time before we meet Hitler Dog Rabbi and Madonna Gerbil Librarian.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is best friends with Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

was bestowed the nickname Baberham Lincoln.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is a funny mugga fugger! :lol :b oke

Is that from Wayne's World?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes to poke people.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

is just jealous that he didn't get poked.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

wobbles weebles


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Falls down when wobbled.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

talks in maths


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

talks in circles.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Buzzes like a fridge.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Snibbles like a widge.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is a fan of Melissa Etheridge.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Has a gun pointed at his cat!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Is an endangered species.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

has three locations.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Won't put dozens of shameful photos in my shameful photos thread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Loves shameful pics and has a vast collection of them!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is from a state that is doing well in the state tournament in the Voting Booth section.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

is either shameful or shameless. Take your pick.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Seems a pretty cool person to me!!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

has a pretty eye.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is in a secret place


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

needs a holiday


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

needs to stop


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Was born in 1987.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is an elite member


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is anticipating something that is happening in approx 15,330 days.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

he can see into the future.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Lives in California like I do (along with 36,553,215 others).


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has a 14-year-old son.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

posts faster than me!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Has a massive amount of *sigh* bans stashed somewhere.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

has massive ninja skills


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Had a really cool cat that played with leaves.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Currently has a really cool cat that licks ears.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

should sing more often


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Probably has a higher IQ that I do! :lol ...:b


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The person above me actually has an IQ of 190, and her opinion and expertise is in great demand all over the world in such diverse fields as Physics, chemistry, biology, geo-politics and home economics. Where as I on the otherhand sat staring at the fruit-juice carton for two hours this morning because on the side of it was written the word 'concentrate'.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is an amazing artist.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has a cool avatar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Must play guitar well since people want him to be their teacher.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gets in my way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sowwy. And on your birthday, too.
Carry on!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

doesn't know how much i suck at guitar.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Has a very cryptic signature


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

probably checked my sig.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Should explain what his username means, since I have wondered about it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Needs to quit drinking (at least more than a glass or two a night) and should just bloody apply for that job -hell: apply for that new volunteer role!!! 

-Just get up off your arse: and DO IT!!! :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...God [email protected]@@!!!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

is freaking out


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Observes others freak out on SAS.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a cool avatar ... Jedi sprocket !


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Apparently likes Star Wars. But I have yet to see any evidence for this.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is willfully ignorant of evidence. :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Is absolutely correct! :yes 

But only where it matters.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has 666 posts. Is therefore going to do blood sacrifices tonight.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is wrong. he has 665.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is so cool


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is more cool!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is the coolest.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is so cool that i can't even put it into words!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is speechless


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

is speechful


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ likes ketchup.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is offline


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

is online


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

lives in ontario


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a sky pirate.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Has a sexy voice :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is hot!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Is not only a cool and good looking dude with a like able personality  , but is apparently also an excellent sweet talker! :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



RubyTuesday said:


> but is apparently also an excellent sweet talker! :lol


wasn't my first choice of words (i probably would have got banned if i said it!  :lol ).

P.S - J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is ancient


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Is unknown to me despite having 906 posts to his name... strange


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Used to be Artie.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Has an impressive number of posts to her name.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Isn't in the Top 15 Posters on SAS, unlike me, the most modest individual to ever grace the planet.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is elite


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is nearly at 1000 posts! Go go go!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes his cat


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

PROBABLY likes star wars


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

Likes Star Wars!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Has a funky name n stuff.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is more funky.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is megwafunky lol.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a sagittarius like me.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Has to have surgery to get chicks removed from his d*ck

LoL sorry I couldn't help it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has one of the coolest user names and avatar combo!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a cool person.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is also a cool person!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to hang out with me again.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

never wanted to hang out last time me and some other guy asked you if you wanted to hang out!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is always so serious.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

wants to see the Great Pyramids


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is always ardrum!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is SBAP backwards.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Has SA.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Probably likes the R.E.M song Orange crush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a very cool avatar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a supporter.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a Veteran


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has more posts than me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Probably likes the song "The Rainbow Connection", or otherwise "It's Not Easy Being Green".


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Has a cute avatar. Would that by any chance be you Ruby? I can definitely see a resemblance.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Is really really nice and has great facial structure. :yes


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

likes thomas kinkade :wtf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thinks thomas kinkade's paintings suck ***. :con


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Makes me giggle at times.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> Has a cute avatar. Would that by any chance be you Ruby? I can definitely see a resemblance.


 :lol That's Megan Follows, who played 'Anne Shirley' in "Anne of Green Gables", a Canadian movie and book(s). I adored it when I was a kid and still like it now.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is :lol


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is torlin


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has a name that always reminds me of the phrase "pap smear" and the product "Pabst Blue Ribbon."


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Also likes to post pics when she's drunk!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

His name is spelled with a "y" which is really awesome.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Her name is spelled with an "i" which is really awesome.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

His name *is not Ryan*.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Speaks the truth (even if everyone else seems to be in the Twilight Zone)!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is currently online


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

wouldn't be caught dead watching Star Wars.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Is very perceptive.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Attempts to maximize his utility.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to be in space


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Wishes he was Luke Skywalker.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wishes he was orange.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Lives in the best state I've ever visited!



torlin said:


> wishes he was orange.


Who's to say I'm not?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Might be orange.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

changed his avatar


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

doesn't like avatar changes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Goes commando


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eats his big apple.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is a male stripper.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Is my mother.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is my brother.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

sat beside me in math class


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

asks for answers from classmates during tests


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Lives by the theme song to "The Drew Carry Show"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Was simultaneously my childhood hero and nemesis.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a huge stud.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

... likes Tom Waits.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a bigger stud than ardrum!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

does not say much by saying someone is a bigger stud than I :lol


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

ardrum said:


> does not say much by saying someone is a bigger stud than I :lol


... could've let me feel better about myself a little longer before bursting my bubble. A full day is good. :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the person above me....
danielk
also lives in California like i do


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

is michael jordans brother.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just jealous.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is a saber wielding maniac.
( just ****in with ya )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

gets to work out prolly every day and gets to do karate or tai-chi or some **** and I'm really jealous. I think he may be good looking, tan and rich too. ****er. (lol, jk) (about the ****er part)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

The person above me need'nt be she's doing the best for her kiddywinkles.
And besides ya know what they say Mums are superheroes .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awwwz the person above me is super-sweet and made me feel tons better.  :squeeze 

Although I still wish I could find time to work out. :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Awwwz the person above me is super-sweet and made me feel tons better.  :squeeze
> 
> Although I still wish I could find time to work out. :b


 :cuddle backatcha lori !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

The person above me just cuddled me very intimately. *blush* :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is blushing


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Went to ComicCon and secretly wore spandex under his clothes.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is awesome for doing that


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is offline


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is and has:

torlin 
Post subject: Re: The Person Above me
New postPosted: Wed Jul 30, 2008 3:14 am 
Offline
Supporter
Supporter
User avatar

Joined: Tue Nov 14, 2006 10:25 pm
Posts: 3522
Location: California
Name: Tor
Gender: Male
Sign: Pisces
Age: 31


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

posted this: viewtopic.php?f=52&t=55198&p=1005649#p1005649


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is spectacular


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is awesome! and takes great pictures.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

......


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

had the song "I will possess your heart" dedicated to her by myself, but I realized she would then be dead, which wasn't the idea, so I scratched that dedication.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Once said: "I'm 25, make just under $25-k a year and have about $1-k in the bank. I don't see my financial situation ever improving during my life."


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks hot in his signature line photo -and what's more: KNOWS IT!  :b :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just Ruby


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Was featured in the first 3-D comic back in 1952, which was before he was born, which proves time travel. End of argument.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has a headache


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a beautiful gift


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is my boyfriend.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

smells like fish.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has a diaper on his head.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Lives on Venus but takes day trips to earth occasionally.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is my friend on SAF.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

is a screamer


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a moaner .


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks great in running shorts.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is jealous of running shorts


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

is secretly jealous of running shorts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has it all figured out.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

once accidentally walked over a kid's sandcastle, saw the kid immediately tear up, and ran away as fast as he could.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Thinks the cake is a lie.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has an awesome avatar.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Is a bodybuilder


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Reads the Bible.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Reads the dictionary.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is a mathemagician.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

.........


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Can kill a man with her bare hands.


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

.........


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is an elderly Amish man.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Has an equally awesome avatar.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is the real, one and only, Mazikeen.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

...runs the United States and enjoys women's beach volleyball.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

is tired of just getting 'is just lurking' on this thread.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

tends to be very sweet.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

just made me smile... again.  And she has a very cute dog.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

makes all the young girls cry with his good looks.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Takes nice pics.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

added me to his MSN thing.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is welcomed to message me anytime.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

same


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

should come to the next meetup or gathering!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

should tell ANCIENT were its going to be.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is awesome and really funny too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

should NEVER leave SAS, because then everyone will.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ polar ^
takes good pics.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a generous person.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

always has something to say about the person above him.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a cool person.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

probably ordered quiznos.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is wanting quiznos


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

is my long lost brother! now we can be best fwends ^_^


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

eats the red ones last.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is not from NJ even though is screen name says so.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Has more lightsabers than anyone else


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jealous of my sticks


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

is still trying to beat my no longer secret very large collection of lightsaber sticks...and hopes to one day beat my record


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is dreaming.

wake up!? humblelulu


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

is dreaming too ^_^


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs to wake up for real. -_-


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

(hehe)
will accept lulu's apoligy! :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs to be waken up by water


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

wakes lulu up and recieves a hug! ^_^


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is happy to hug him


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is from a galaxy far far away.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

has a great music taste.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

also has a great music taste.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah, i know...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is currently online.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah, i know...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is actually omniscient.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....yeah, I know...

-Can't help it :stu a palm reader told me that I had potential to be a medium  :b :b :lol !

(P.S. I think I screwed this up! :lol )


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Likes a petuti kissin'


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Likes a petuti kissin'


 :eek :eek ... ops ...I'm personally not even sure what a "petuti" is! ...but I'm embarassed, nonetheless! :um :lol 

P.S. Petuti! Petuti!! Petuti!!! ...let's see now what the moderator does about _that!_  :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Kinda looks like that Gabriella Cimli chick or maybe it's just my wishful thinking.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Name is Sean, live in Scotland and is a Saggitarius.

true story


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Likes this song:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is a cool guy and a power bottom.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ROCKS man, totally ROCKS!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Likes this song:


hahahaha totally true! You know me too well, Bryan. :yes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wishes she can meet me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is yay high and drives a car that can out run a 1970 honda n600.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Has the most flattering picture ever of a particular artist who is not particulary attractive as an avatar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

listens to music based on how cute the artist is.

who did you say he looks like? a young clint eastwood?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

I do not. >:
I HAVE PLENTY JOE STRUMMER.
Also yes, in the photo you have. :b

The person above me has an awesome guitar, despite being mean. D:


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

the person above me is a crazy tomato


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must need more hugs from me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

secretly sits on eggs to keep them warm, eventually watching them hatch


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to run in the Olympics


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Doesn't know that I have already time-travelled, switching bodies in the process, and ran as Spiridon Louis in the 1896 Olympic Marathon.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must have watched 'Back to the future' one too many.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

has actualy gone back to the future before..and realised its not that big of a deal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

she has gone with me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

time traveled and didn't even invite me.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

recieves a very late invite through the post


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must have forgot to mail out the invitations.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

shouldnt of left me in charge of sending out invites ^_^


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

forgets that ardrum was in charge of the whole thing!


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

sounds suprised that i forget alot of things


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs to take those memory pills


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

needs to stop stealing my memory pills


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs to hide them better.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

needs to stop going in peoples panty draws!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

left it open


----------



## Kyaa (May 24, 2008)

.........


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a crazy diamond shining on, and I'm currenty singing VU's Candy Says way out of key. Would you stand up and walk out on me?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drinks orange juice, pretending it is a potion that provides superhero powers. Then, upon finishing the drink, he sings a made up theme song to recognize the onset of these powers.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...is awesome!! ...I am annoyed that I live so far away from him -otherwise we could perhaps hang out in person!!


...I want to be happy in his job and to feel fulfilled.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is human and needs to be loved. Oh! - and blushed my cheeks pink by revelations about tax season and the quantities of man. See, I'm so flushed that I make less sense than usual!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is offline.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

is offline too *^_^*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

but shes online...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

should be in line already!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

is nomming a chocolate jesus.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

watched Into the Wild. from beginning to end without taking breaks...


and loved it!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

smoked a whole pack of cigarettes in one go.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

was wrong by one pack.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

He has a rare condition that leads to involuntary sighing, followed immediately with banning people.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a cool guy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

went to see the new star trek movie.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to come join me watching that movie!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

hello


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is online now!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't tie his own shoes.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

has to tie torlin's shoes for him.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has to watch us both.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a lot of stuff in his signature


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes my stuff in my signature, don't be hatin'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Wants to meet me when I someday make my trip to California to stalk down some celebritites.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Is going to hate his vacation


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

wants to go wind surfing


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is pretty fly for a white guy.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is also pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

is pretty fly for a jedi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is jealous of be being a with the force


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a 30,000 watt geeker speaker


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is named after nietzsche. no, not the philosopher, but a great plumber in the 1960's.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

wants to be a philosopher!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes vanilla ice


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is the nicest guy on this board


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

isn't the nicest guy on this board, since torlin has that honor


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is the fastest runner on this board. he is so fast, he once won a race against a cheetah in a 100 meter race. he even gave the cheetah a 40 meter head start. he beat the cheetah by 30 meters. after the race the cheetah tested positive for steroids.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is the best spin-doctor in the forum.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is doing the worm dance.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Gives people libersavers for avatars.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dodges...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

...hops


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

helps out with iTunes issues


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like Michael Phelps


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is Man' best friend.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs friends.

any takers?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Has healthy levels of ear wax.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Is messing my mind up real bad. Take that thing in your avatar down ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is not the real slim shady....or is he?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Is a social misfit? I didn't know that. :troll :b 

And ... i'm slim shady, yes, i'm the real shady ... :duck


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...actually seems like a nice kind of guy! :b


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


> Is messing my mind up real bad. Take that thing in your avatar down ...


...YES!! -Take it down! :mum ...please...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Would rather me post a google image of a parasitic worm in my avatar than my google image girlfriend avatar.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

is about to 8,000 posts.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

gone lurking again


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

also has tom waits in his avatar! :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just noticed it today !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is maybe sorta kinda a nice guy. Voted "Nicest guy on SAS" three years in a row. I have an infatuation with how nice you are. I wish I was nice.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

likes chocolate chip cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has changed his avatar !


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Doesn't know I had no choice. :cry

Cookies will make it better though.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

edit: ****, wrong thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is bored


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes star trek.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jealous of me liking star trek


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

inspires jealousy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't make up his mind on an avatar today as he had gone through at least 2 that I can remember. 
The choc chip cookie looks delicious though. Dangit now I want one.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is hungry!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is darth vader


----------



## emandem (Sep 2, 2007)

argh why you all have to be so quick
claims torlin is darth vader


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is online!


----------



## emandem (Sep 2, 2007)

is .. offline??
but how comes that posible ;D


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is still online


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is darth waits.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is online too.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

posts a lot in this thread.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

is infected with a mutant strain of the ANCIENT virus


----------



## emandem (Sep 2, 2007)

is making me hungry by using a picture of a cookie as his avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is hungry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

this dude loathes star wars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

loves sloth


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is always above me! and I like it that way! Awesome Show!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cannot resist the spell of my cookie avatar. Soon he and all others on SAS will be eating cookies until they ache! MUAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dreams about cookies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

likes star wars.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is from Nova Scotia


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

TPAM is a jedi master.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is shallow


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

not part of it. i am the cult...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

doesn't obey the rules


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is going to work soon


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

knows my schedule well


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

likes pizza with veggies on it and runs like the wind.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

is holding on to her nuts because her peninsula is sinking.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is agreeing


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lets dead presidents represent him.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has an unrealistic avatar.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is squashing me .


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Could likely murder me with his bare hands in under 6 seconds of combat.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is running 
"run ardrum run"


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

has no avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs to check again.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

He is NOT the father!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is thankful that he isn't my son!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

but... Torlin... I am _your_ father!! It's extra remarkable given our relative ages too.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has been neglecting me as a son.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

doesn't know I just found out I'm the father on Maury last week... So, son, uh, want to toss a ball around?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

just indirectly notified me that Torlin is my uncle's cousin's daughter's pet monkey's breeder's wife's 2nd cousin's hairdresser's grandmother's neighbor's boyfriend's brother. And by brother, I mean he was my big brother in the program when I was a lad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Got it spot on


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Got if spot off


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Is online and posting while he appears to be offline.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

plays a television narrator on television in the TV.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TPAM needs an avatar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

changed his avatar.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is offline like me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is secretly online while appearing to be offline because he's trying to trick people.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is doing the same thing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sas


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is also me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

u is SAS


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is torlin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is part of SAF now!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is hungry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is social misfit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is not the real slim shady


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is Darth Linus :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is darth shady


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is darth shadyslim


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is above me in the "The person Above me" thread right now


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Inexplicably wants to reside in cardboard.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is up and about, and should be getting ready for work.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is a vampire


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TPBM.....
needs to get ready to go to work.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Collects Lightsabers.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

is an artist.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is a part-time Ninja


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

is a part-time lover


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

luvs baby kermit


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

luvs star wars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

luvs pearl jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

pearl jam rawks


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

stole my mojo.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

better not lay a finger on my Butterfinger


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

let go of my ego!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

made me hungry


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

ruined my low carb diet!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

is pissed off that I ruined his low carb diet!!!11one!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

once wrestled a bear with her bare hands.

and won.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Is MEMBER!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

has a shuvel.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Is my hero


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Loves Fight Club


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Enjoys rap music sung by a white person.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is offline


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is offline


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a cool guy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

thinks i'm cool for some reason... :con


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

isn't too eager to accept a compliment :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

His eagerness to accept compliments is just right.

Cool shades!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Is so caught up, I dunno what it is, it seems she's got him twisted.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

used to be SlicinRice?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Used to be my husband until the conservatives had their way.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

makes me laugh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is running with a mysterious objectc attached to his left arm


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Doesn't know I have satellites that follow my location and "speak" to me through my arm device.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

likes red nail polish on sig pictures


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Speaks in the third person perspective throughout her day.

"Elise is hungry and must eat breakfast."
"Elise must use the restroom now."

etc.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is a chain smoking serial womaniser


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is one silly boy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is seven persons in one.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Likes being cool.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cannot stop changing his name.

(Can I suggest "Agent Orange" next?  )


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Made a nice suggestion for a potential future username change.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

again changed in user name !!!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Is thinking of changing his user name as well.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to be the real slim shady, but he can't get up !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Collects Lightsabers!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

doesn't like ice cream for some inexplicable reason :stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Would eat nothing but ice-cream if he could. :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is right


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slim Shady said:


> Would eat nothing but ice-cream if he could. :lol


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Has a post rate of 49.14 posts per day :wtf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm addicted


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Might burn out.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

has a dog who is a superhero, ironically named Underdog.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a very nice avatar . Paper and a pen


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Is a Star wars fanatic.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is correct! ding ding
you won a prize!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is a supporter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a Veteran


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Has Lightsabers


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

has a secret room which contains a shrine in the honor of tom sellec


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is very very busy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is awesome


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

has the best avatar and sig EVER!.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:agree


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

like the best band in the world!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Brought the Tom Waits virus to SAS


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is jealous and wants to be infected with the Tom Waits virus.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Recovered from the Tom Waits virus and is now infected by the Eddie Vedder virus.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is jealous of the Eddie Vedder Virus


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Thinks I'm jealous, which I'm not :stu

just look at my avatar, sonny boy, I'm immune to all viruses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is that why you have no skin on your face? :b


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yup. Nothing left for viruses now. Muahahahahahaaaa :twisted :twisted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

TPAM is the most prolific poster around: 54.72 posts per day :wtf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is banned


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a nice guy but shouldn't ban people


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

should start banning people


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is double posting


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is single posting


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is maybe too bored


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is definitely right :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Uses a stair climber daily.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is gonna eat a baconator


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Doesn't have a crush on me. :cry


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ate too much soup and feels like he's gonna puke.....oh wait that's me


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

TPAM is about to explode ... oh, wait, false alarm ... he is just about to puke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hasn't really stand up when they say "Will the real slim shady, please stand up"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

stands up when they say "will the real torlin please stand up" because he is the real torlin.....or is he? :sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TPAM is bored always


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:agree


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ shes correct.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

She's wrong. I love Pearl Jam. :b


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ohhh... loves Pearl Jam


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

likes Ally


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Logged onto my account when I was sleeping! The nerve. :bah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tells people her password.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Asks for peoples passwords.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

often changes her avatar and often posts in 'just for fun'


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is offline.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Likes "Just Beat It" by Michael Jackson


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is green.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Can... just can. Because he's batman.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Is...erm...Polar?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

smooth crush.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ancient.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CoconutHolder


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yes? what's up?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

the sky


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

CHA-CHING!


TPAM
has a good sense of humour.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Likes Matchbox 20.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Likes Matchbox 27½


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Collects Matchbox cars


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Has won a Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Still watches Fragile Rock.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

likes to kick ***.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Likes to be *** kicked.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Likes to be saved by a life-saving person whilst drowing.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Is so very special....i wish i was special....


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Is very ****ing special. :yes 

Not a creep or a weirdo. :no

And belongs here. :yes

:squeeze


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Knows how to spot her lyrics. And is wicked nice.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is wicked awesome.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Is just wicked.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

thinks i have a crush on him, but i don't.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is fooling himself tho.

thats it, end of discussion


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lives in california.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Also lives in California.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dose not live in California


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

loves to love but not in that way.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

keeps coming back. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what do you mean?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Turns me on, just to turn me off, don't stop it now!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Slings rocks for a living :yes


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Most likely enjoys listening to the The Killers.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is...WOW!


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Potentially has a thing for CAPS.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Her name reminds me of that "Candy Man Can" song in the original Willy Wonka.

[youtube:3ne2x2gw]k9B_6PH4dhU[/youtube:3ne2x2gw]


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is the one.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes cat power.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes Tom Waits !


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes 2pac!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Likes caps lock.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Likes spiders.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

might be a ninja.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

definitely is a ninja.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Would do Johnny Depp.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is down for whatever.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Likes Ice Cube, or likes Office Space...maybe both.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lives were all the cool SASers live. *envy!*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Is going to buy me things. things that are expensive.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

canned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

band


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

is the beacon of hope for humanity, the guiding light for mankind


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is a scarecrow? :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

is up at 1:20am and logged in as offline. you can't trick me!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is bored.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is derob


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is getting dyslexic on us.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.cixelsyd m'i skniht


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

.od i sey


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

O:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

P:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sloud be me freind


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

isd on myt mdsn lisdty,


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Uses MSN.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

weow,m. yuioiu csabn rersad thjst?>


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinks I can't read that.

D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D*:*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

BAD? what is bad?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TPAM had a typo before


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Ok, ANCIENT, Mc Borg, Aloysius, and torlin, its time to go to bed! can't you see I have to get up in 4 hours to go to work!


it's 6:00 in the morning. i think it's past my bedtime


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh no


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i have to get up n four hours and take a test. who needs sleep.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sleep? what's that?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > Kyaa said:
> ...


O:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> sleep? what's that?





> You have been awake for 18 hours and are now viewing this useless definition of sleep. You are very tired and your brain is not functioning at its normal capacity. The bags under your eyes are starting to weigh you down. It's 1:30am and you have to get up at 6:30am for work. Another coffee wont help you now...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

when did this turn into the random thoughts thread :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> when did this turn into the random thoughts thread :lol


when 4(?) sleep deprived people started posting.

goonight kyaa. i'm going to bed now too.

random thought:

i hope i do good on my test.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > when did this turn into the random thoughts thread :lol
> ...


I think it was 4½.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i just did a recount. its 4 3/4.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh wait, kyaa just left. 4 1/2 now.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Actually, it was 4 7/2.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh yeah!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

edit: ****, wrong thread! D:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

always coming back.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


edit: pearl Jam - alive


edit: banned 


edit: pearl jam - state of love and trust


edit: ****, wrong thread


edit: banned


edit: :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

must be bored!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin 
Post subject: Re: The Person Above me
PostPosted: Mon Sep 08, 2008 6:24 am 
Offline
Supporter
Supporter
User avatar

Joined: Tue Nov 14, 2006 5:25 pm
Posts: 5964
Location: California
Name: Tor
Gender: Male
Sign: Pisces
Age: 31


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

must be bored!

_________________
Image
Visit me at SAF | Visit me at Myspace | Visit me at Facebook
Image


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Is correct. 

move on subject !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:wel


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is double posting !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is messing up the thread..... Boooooooooooo!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

torlin said:


> Boooooooooooo!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi CASPER !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

hi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

how are you, casper?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

TPAM is a postaholic!!!

Joined: Wed Jul 16, 2008 10:47 pm
Last visited: -
Total posts: 3103
[0.45% of all posts / *57.46 posts per day*]

At this rate he'll have more than 20,000 posts in a year. :nw


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is jealous


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

thinks I'm jealous :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is online though !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks god he ain't too good for the safe belt.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just mr. Orange.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is Mr. Torlin


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a fan of me !


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

currently has a number of posts that is the same read backwards and forwards (6116)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes bob dylan.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

came back to be with the awesome forum online!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

likes to ban and hit people.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

needs to go to sleep!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sleep is overrated.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is hungry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't have any food


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

it's almost 5:00 am here O:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

TPAM is bossy :b I can't sleep, clowns will eat me O:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is afraid ... very afraid


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is scaring me :afr :afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes duff beer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

likes duff wine.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

likes posting on the forum.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

likes chatting on SAF


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is also liking to chat on SAF


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

likes to post in the "the person above me" thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a veteran on SAS


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

is gonna be the next person to post here


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is correct


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

TPAM is a Supporter, a SAS rank that has been discontinued.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?? ?o ??nu?? ????? s?o?u? ?? '???u?su? ?o?? ????ns ?,us?op


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is absolutely correct.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is currently losing control


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

is eating popcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

is currently offline.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is currently...

Slim Shady 

Online
Veteran
Veteran
User avatar

Joined: Tue Jun 24, 2008 8:14 am
Posts: 2080
Gender: Male
Age: 27


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Aloysius
Veteran
[Appears to be] Offline

Joined: Wed Jul 16, 2008 10:47 pm
Last visited: -
Total posts: 4113
[0.58% of all posts / *60.49 posts per day*]

Most prolific poster ever!!!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Is a big skull with sunglasses


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is aayk


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Eats tomato soup for breakfast every morning.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Has more brains than money


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has pictures in the section "Post a picture of you Right Now"


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

judging by his zodiac sign, is one of three signs that analyze people before they trust them. :tomato


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

is the dawning of the age of aquarius, the age of aquarius, aaaquaaaariuuuussss!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

is younger than me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is online currently


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

is offline currently


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is dontcare


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Probably doesn't actually lick toads. I'd put money on it...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Has an awesome avatar


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

is traveling


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

A sloppy joe is an inexpensive but very tasty meal.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

^ shouldn't be "scared to live" because life is beautiful!!
Also is relatively new to SAS.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks like they're about to give me a knuckle sandwich.. :shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has been a member here longer than me.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Has a thing for M&Ms.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is really a good person


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Cuts his own screen name with a light-saber.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

is the only one who doesnt have an avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

needs an avatar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pretty cool person


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a guitar guy. rock on !


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

....is a nice guy who likes Star Wars


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Her top five bands are bands I listen to ^_^


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ has good taste in music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is in the same timezone as I am.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Posts a lot in the Just For Fun section.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a perfectionist 

( don't know what else to say )


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

has the Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is the same age as me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has a cool blue M&m for an avatar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is teh user of teh forcez


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

spells the his way.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Person Above me 
is really cool person.


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

^

Loves to rock out to the Jo Bros!


:b


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^is not bald


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ has a cousin named Bubba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is relatively new to the :sas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is impersonating me.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

has a toad licking fetish opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sh*ts in the woods or so I've heard.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

collects hockey cards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is an american living in Canada.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a postohilic


----------



## Sukipei (Jun 15, 2008)

has an iPod.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has posted above me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has chubby cheeks, the kind that aunts love to pinch.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just jealous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a lot of sas friends.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Status: Broken
Join Date: Nov 2007
Location: A Fruitloop Daydream
Age: 44
Posts: 12,932


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

has an avatar of kittens that are staring knowingly into my soul.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is too cool for school


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to attend a SA meetup.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

is a college student


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is wrong


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Has a name that totally flies 8 miles above my head, every time I read it. I should google it, it must be something.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Is currently online


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Likes Star Wars and Anime


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

is sly like a fox


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is cute with glasses


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

okay...is NOT a college student


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Lives in Canada.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Owns a cool blog


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

sings wonderfully


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is currently online


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

also is currently online.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Previous post is no longer true


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Is named Charlie(from profile)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joined sas around the same time I did.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lives in Oregon


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is spiritually defeated


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to be on america idol so she can sing to the world !


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Takes photos


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

has a doctors appointment tomorrow and is nervous about it.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

^has Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobia.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ likes to use very long words


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Is a rebel without a clue


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ has a nice avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has a nice avatar too


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

^ Uses the Force. Uber.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is from Florida


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bump 


^ is a cool person


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

makes me think of a teacher for some reason (in a good way lol)


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

uses purple text (my fav colour )


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is a rebel without a clue


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is for freedom ?


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Lives in California


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doesn't eat tacos or burritos.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a postaholic like me


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

is creative


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

has enemies


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

has been registered here longer than I have. I just noticed this this morning and it made me jealous.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is currently online


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

has used "is currently online" for like the last five descriptions of me when I am above him in this thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just jealous i use "is currently online" a lot


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

thinks I am jealous when I am not.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is just making a big deal of it than!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has asthma


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is correct


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^wants an afro samurai headband and sandals.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is under my bed


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

is here, there and everywhere including under my bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has never made a blog (at least on this site).


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is in a fruitloop daydream


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is a cool person


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Likes Star Wars (& is also cool!)


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

^ Is going on a "Just for Fun" posting binge just like me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is 25 years of age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joined :sas a year before I did.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a postaholic like me !


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ will make sure no one's thread has zero replies.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a girl wizard


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ always has something nice to say


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is poining a gun at me


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ is pleading for mercy from Robin Hood's female companion turned gangster


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wizard girl posted again


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ pic on avatar looks like my best friend Harry Potter 

Edit
Nevermind. Changed avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is mistaken.... 
* thinks harry potter with a lightsaber


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Obviously does not read Harry Potter because he would NEVER use such a thing.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ replies to imperfect posts perfectly (although HP with a lightsaber sounds cool)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has as many friends on their friend list as I do.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is the absolut guru of absolution, man


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is in Eastern MA


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ changed his avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is on to me.... she knows


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ is up to something...I have yet to find out.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is always wanting to be just like me.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ has got only 10,000+ more posts than me. I'll catch up pretty soon.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ needs to do a lot of catching up if she wants to catch me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ Is a force user


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is traveling


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

^recently changed his avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is hiding in the den


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ has the brightest smile I have ever seen


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^want to zap people with her magic wand.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ is absolutely right, hehe


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ is looking forward to the next Harry Potter movie.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ must like Velma


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ has 10,975 posts


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

^ Has one of my favorite quotes...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is from South Central IL, USA


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ now has 11,055 posts


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

wants to have freedom in 2010 and travel here, there and everywhere.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has an X in the username


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

posts alot on the game threads


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ just is a shy person


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has very little in his public profile.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has a lot in his public profile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has good taste in music.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is my post buddy


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

^ Does not suffer from tridecaphobia.. like I do *runs away*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a cool avatar.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Also has a cool avatar


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Has an interesting quote...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Has a really funny quote


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ should have his freedom in the year 2010


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Should check people's public profiles more often, then he'd know that she should have _her_ freedom in the year 2010.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is just being technical


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is 3932---320393940-3-403003


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ discovered the "print screen" function in the not-too-far-off-past.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ shhh hes just lurking around.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ lives in California


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is from the future


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is from Eastern MA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is female.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

is in a fruitloop dream(say hi to toucan sam for me) ;p


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is anywhere but here


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Has to give for what he takes o/`


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has been a member of :sas for a long time.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

realizes I'm a "she" and not a "he"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Freedom2010 said:


> realizes I'm a "she" and not a "he"


is quoted.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is 28 years of age


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

can dual wield light sabers and would probably own Luke Skywalker in a fight.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has changed his avatar


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has not changed his avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is online


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^is also online


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ shes currently offline now


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ has never been to Uzbekistan.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is fishing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is becoming a postaholic.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is already a postaholic


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is awesome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has been to disneyland.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is correct


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

^ Made an interdimensional transport device using a grater, a rubber band, and one sock.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

lives inside a giant shoe that can kick your ***


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is hiding from the mailman


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Was turned into a newt but definately got better.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is unleashing the snake of war


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

^ Has discovered my oh-so-evil plan. OH noes!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ Lives in Alabama. Is that where he first plans to unleash his snake of war?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently online


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ can be visited on several websites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has no avatar.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has an avatar of an M&M


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

^ Is made of M&Ms.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Made me want M&M's in a bad way.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a pretty 18 year old lady


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is not an 18 year old lady


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently inside the chat room


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a cult of ambiguity


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Will devour the earth when the stars align.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently online


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

may androgynously be an android


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

^ Can dance a mean charleston!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

used to have a carebear avatar, i think.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a future fictional movie, that will be featured in Back to the Future VI


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is going to be online soon today


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ is a sweet person


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^has info in her profile.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^used to have a different username...hmmmm...something Golem?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ his username starts with an M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is cheesecake filled.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wants to lick a toad


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ has a lot of icons under his avatar


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

has a sig i try to live by. try...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ likes Afro Samurai and so do i


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is a holic


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

wants to smash my head.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wants to watch afro samurai with me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ posted the above message yesterday at 6:41 P.M.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is freedom !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is jedirrific.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wants to :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a three word username


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is my post buddy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is always online.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a member since nov 2003


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

state the obvious he likes to, yes.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Is 28 years old


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is going to wish for something


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is digitalized

Edit: ^ posted just before I did


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wants to go to continue in 1, 2 , DING !


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ Recently watched afro samurai: resurrection.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is correct


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ is my post buddy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is also my post buddy !


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ has a post buddy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wants to be my post buddy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is above me. Yes, I said it.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is not above me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

will be above me soon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ id give ya some chocolate candy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doesn't post as often lately as he use to.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

posts a little bit more than I do. Just a little bit.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has a strange avatar lol


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^has over 12400 more posts than me.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is counting my post count


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is not counting my post count


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ i will wave hello to freedom2010


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lives in “The Golden State”


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ living in a Fruitloop Daydream


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^is on my computer screen but hopefully isn't the little dancer dancing in the lower right corner of my screen sometimes.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ does not realize that I am that dancer, lol.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently offline


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

awesome + coolness = jaan


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jaan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Big T*


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya Toad... your online, didja know that ?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

once beat me in badminton


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i took mercurochrome's bed while he was sleeping to be in the middle of the football feild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lives in the same time zone as me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

is still my posting buddy than


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is getting asked, "than what?"


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wants to be a postaholic like toad


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is posting again


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is almost always online


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wishes to meet TorLin some day


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

^ is secretly planning to over throw sas in a great star wars rebellion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lives in Oregon too! :yay


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is post crazy !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is always above me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is dancing off line somwhere


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has 13,195 posts


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Is currently on my computer screen!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

lives in Australia


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently offline.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is wrong


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is not online


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ posting under his post
* bump


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has a main website


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is jealous


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ has 3 different types of instant messaging


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is secretly dancing


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is wrong. I don't need to be secret about it !


" I LOVE STAR WARS ! "


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pwns this thread!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ Pwns the movie title thread


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is right


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^was 21 when i was 28


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is online !


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is always in this tread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has an interesting new avatar.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

has yahoo messenger


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is Yahoo the Messenger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Likes Zombina and the Skeletones, so do I.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has a blue m&m avatar


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has a black and gray avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ wants to tell the world "Peace"


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I swear Zaleth knows everything. Are you like Einstine in disguise?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is addicted chat


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is always in this thread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is also in this thread


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

^ Has a lot of posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Does not have an afro, but still has a lotta hair.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is over +19,000 posts !


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a post monster.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has a username starting with Z.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

tpam (the person above me) is bumping this thread

*bump*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there anything I can say that hasn't already been said before?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

TPAM has a very nice avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ he is so cool nobody can't touch him ... no doubt !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has more posts in this thread than anyone else.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has more posts on this website than anyone else (I think)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Was close. I am 3rd (I believe) among active members, there are also several long time members who no longer post that have higher posts counts.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

posts way to much in this thread.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has a black, white, blue avatar


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 20, 2009)

^looks like velma's doppelganger g-ma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Goes great with gravy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ must be sleeping still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is usually online, but currently is not


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has exactly 20,000 posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is closing in on 1,000 posts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is my post buddy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is bumping this thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bumped this thread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^bumped the thread first


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^likes the price is right.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! :lol

^has a birthday two days before mine.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a cool person.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

^Is in California and Im jealous.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Has a thought provoking quote in her signature.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^like most sages, he walks the world in solo.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Joined this site over 5 years ago.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^is from the the Land of Confusion


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Is a *SUPER* moderator.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ Has an interesting signature quote :lol. The cup is too big! DOWNSIZE :lol.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is 33 years old


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is a 416girl


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Needs 6 more posts to reach 1000 at the moment.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^needs 625 more posts to reach 1000


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Needs 3 more posts to reach 1000!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^is a drifter


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Has finally posted over 1000 times.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ needs 18 more posts to reach 300


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Needs 994 more posts to reach 2000!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is only 18 years of age


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is doubleposting


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

^ is cool


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is jealous cause im cool hehe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^is a very observant dude


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ one cool mod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lives south of me, way south.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^licks toads


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^can't seem to make it to 1.0 :con.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has a sunshine avatar


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^will be free in 2010


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

recently changed their avatar


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is a memeber here since 2005


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

is me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

isn't me!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ licks toads


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

^knows Wednesday's winning lottery numbers.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has 40 posts


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^ is on my computer screen.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^quotes George Carlin


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^has posted 843 times more than me.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is good at math


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ TPAM is offline currently


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

^deeply wants to give sturm-und-drang a million dollars


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

^ almost has 100 posts!!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ lives in New York


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

^ seems to be Peaceful!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

^likes video games


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

likes wow


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

^ i like him


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^has been a member for over 2 months.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

^has a cute avatar


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^is hiding in her den


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^Is free


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^likes full-stops.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently online


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^is also currently online.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

^SoloSages' cup is twice the size it needs to be!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^just reminded me to get some more coffee.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is an 18 year old male stuck in the decimal system with 645 posts who likes to drift and joined this website in February.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

^speaks the truth.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ points out when I tell the truth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is offline


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ commented that I was offline, which is untrue currently.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently free


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

^is online now!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a friend of Tor's


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

^has two guys in profile picture.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is from WI


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

^Loves collecting things


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^ Is from the best country on the planet, and has an epic taste in games.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ likes south park


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has a peace sign in the sand


----------



## o0A0o (Aug 10, 2009)

^ a Star Wars fan.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^just joined this website this month :wels


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ just wants to dance


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Has a screen-name that makes me think of a wise and clever wizard.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has a screen name that makes me think of doughnuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is making me think of of doughnuts.

now im hungry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^knows every nook and cranny of California City


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ was just online.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is male and from CA and etc


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is not dead yet


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is younger than I amm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ is yet younger than I am!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ is a moderator


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ speaks French


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ shes nice


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ has over 15 k posts on this forum


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ is probably a hockey fan


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

^ has a cool avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is from the state where i was raised


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is currently online


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^Status: not dead yet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ she has christ in her


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ The Force is his ally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ lives in Canada


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ post to much


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^located in california


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ is a Florida girl


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

^ is in chat a lot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ has Yahoo and Skype?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a super moderator


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^ is gregarious


----------



## Tragito (Jul 24, 2009)

^ has a gun. But my gun's bigger...


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

^likes trees


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^has interesting wolf avatar


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ is dazed and confuzed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Has more :sas friends than me


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ has the double of my age


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ Is a fellow Montrealer.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ likes cats


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ is quo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is digitalized


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is currently offline, dobadebado


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

^ almost has 2000 posts!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ has a username that makes me want to drink


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ is Agnostic


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

has a lot of posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ is from the Sunshine State


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is just a post monster


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is online now!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^is still not dead yet


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ seems like a cool christian.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Has a cute avatar and name.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^has a youthful appearance in her avatar.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has 3 M's in his screen name.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ has a very high post count


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^will be graduating high school this year


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

^is the same age I am


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^her avatar is pointing a gun at my head.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^love the avatar!


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

^ Lives in Florida!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

has a pretty, french sounding name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ Lives on the Sun (arizona)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ON the sun? Damn, I knew I was hot, but..that's just insane..

spends a lot of time on this site


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ is an sa challenger


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is going to an SAS meetup later on today


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ was in the chatroom


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ has 2,306 posts


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is fun loving


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ like the movie Dances with Wolves(i do too)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ is a lone wolf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is in any sense


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ wants the force to be with you


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ Sees freedom in 2010


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

gives me the perception of being fun and cheery and bright


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is 44 of age


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is offline


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is offline as well.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

got me to look up the story about the pregnant child, which by the way, I think is a hoax.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^looked up the story about the pregnant child, which she by the way, thinks is a hoax.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^had a strikingly low purity percentage


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^lives in Arizona


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^was born in the USA!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is in love with Bruce Springsteen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ is experiencing a heat wave, even by desert standards.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ has a lot of friends on this board


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is unpronounceable


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has been a member here for almost 6 years


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ gave me some fries...which were delicious


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^evokes a certain enigmatic je ne sai quois when I admire their avatar, posts, and lack of about me statistics.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ usename sounds like april but it's epril, me likie .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^wont let SA win agains't him.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

^has a cool sounding username (imo  )


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ has a really weird looking avatar that I have not been able to determine the form of. It reminds me of an old dried out spongy orange. I'm sure you yourself are astoundingly attractive.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^beleves old spongy dried up oranges are not attractive. I honesly think they are beautiful


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

^Made me smile with her post


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

has a very round numebr of posts- 888.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> ^beleves old spongy dried up oranges are not attractive. I honesly think they are beautiful


Gawd you are so weird.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ writes in her blog, unlike me =)


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

^ Doesn't like the same music I do.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ has been on this site as long as i have.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has an X in his screen name, it means lets dig there, cause he has treasures


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^has an interesting way of looking at, for? things


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is outstanding.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Lives in a place that has an awesome name =).


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has a cool user name


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^goes for bike rides, like me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^has a birthday two days before mine.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is a swell guy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Emits a plethora of compliments, making me


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^has a cute avatar


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Makes me glad that her husband is not my neighbor. (It's a 10 commandments joke )


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^might one day be able to say "we're not in Kansas anymore, dorothy"


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Knows my deepest desire.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Knows the Real Top Ten! :yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Is a wonderfully religious man


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

^ is a proud mother of 3 kids


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has a neat avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently online


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ think went to the San Diego con.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is currently online


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ loves star wars


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ is a rapper?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ will never receive a peanut butter sandwich from me!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ she is cool.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is ****ing online. No, not ****ing while online. Just very aggressively being online.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^ isn't dead yet. Good, right?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has a long, messy story


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Is cute and smile inducing.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^has something to hide


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is posting on the forums !


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^posts in this thread a lot


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^is breaking free.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^ is a lone wolf till death


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is from FL


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Is actually NOT Mark Hamill's boyfriend. I was fooled.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^needs to hear the madonna human nature remix


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^got me to look something up on Youtube


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ has two vowels in her screen name.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Has many ways to contact him.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^hasn't changed his hoodie all week


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has a neat avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is gonna be free from school in 2010


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is online


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^knows worms by their first names.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^got on the avatar changing bandwagon.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

has a cute avatar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ status: somewhere


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

^has a heck of a lot of posts.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

^Has the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^has a funny quote in his sig


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^gets around


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

^ Probably likes living in this desert way more than I do


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

SourD said:


> ^ Probably likes living in this desert way more than I do


No, this is one of the last places on Earth I'd choose to live. I hate it!

^should move to Alaska


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^wins.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is going crazy for Feist song I Feel It All


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is definitely online


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^joined this site a long time ago


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

^ is religious


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is gonna keep her goals


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

^is my homie!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

^ lives in Florida. Lucky!


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Has a load of posts!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^may enjoy a trip to the Emerald City


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^knows me pretty well


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^is not keeping my favorite threads alive while i slack off on visiting the site.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is slacking off too much


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^has a picture that reminds me of Harry Potter movie, and may have a magic wand.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ we're not in kansas anymore!! lol! =) i probably totally screwed that up so here's a real one! =D

^ wants a haircut


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^^needs to keep the local hip hop alive in tacoma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^^does not look like he eats fast food according to his avatar! :stu


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

^ was my age when i was born


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^is located where my aunt and uncle live.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Has a status that says she's tired. So am I


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^likes Michael Jackson. RIP.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ started some interesting 'just for fun' threads


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ lives in a place id like to visit one day


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ has been on this site much longer than me.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^ has a tired status, witch most likely indicates that she is tired.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^Is observant


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^has a weird fascination and memory for what people eat.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ is a cyber stalker.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^is jealous of mah pizza


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ knows where to get the best pizza in town...and wont share her secret with us


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ started a conversation about pizza


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ should have eaten the damn hotdog with cheese


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^doesn't realize I was going to, but then my mom ordered pizza.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ has a pretty cool mom :yes


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

^ lives in NYC, the 1 place i've always wanted to visit..


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^has plenty of life ahead to plan a trip to NYC.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^pilots said jet


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^doesn't pay me enough


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^should know I will quit if I don't get a raise


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^should know that in this town, maybe not, but theres more than one town in the world


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^Clearly doesn't value what I do for this company


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^likes to spread tawdry rumors


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

^Really goes to NYC every weekend in her private jet? :O


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^Doesn't need a new attendant 'cuz they already have ME!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^will end up like poor Amelia Earhart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is in chat right now , OMGS !


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

^Has a secret crush on ^^, as do I.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

finster said:


> ^Has a secret crush on ^^, as do I.


^^ user name means "dark" in german


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

^knows german


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

Efsee? Yeah, I remember Efsee. We did a gig in Chicago during the 60's Sly and the Family Stone riots. Alls I remember is some cat come up with a butterfly knife and aimed to stab me in the gut. It was Efsee who pulled me out of there, not Little Richard.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^managed to get me off track, dazed, and confused, all whilst smelling of jalapeno.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ she was in the chat room this morning,

I was amazed !


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^was amazed


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^was not in the chat room this morning


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^^is still one post ahead of me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ has a pic of the body i wish i had in his avatar...is that you btw?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^has the body of a dragon


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^is made of cheese


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^is an insult to all cheese-people


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^Is making me hungry


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^^needs to return my india arie cd.



inna sense said:


> ^ has a pic of the body i wish i had in his avatar...is that you btw?


yes, exercise and good nutrition is cool.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^is ripped


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is the age i was when i started college


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ knows my darkest secret


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ is so darned mysterious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is online now


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...is always very welcoming to new members


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

has very cool colours on your profile


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Is pretty, has good taste in scarves and must have a really beautiful accent. 

Hmm, a thread inviting members to comment freely on other members? Please be kind :afr


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...the person above me is kind and friendly.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

makes me jealous with her humor and intelligence


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Blaaahhhhh!


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

has a hot profile picture


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

comes across as fun and intelligent


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^seems pretty cool!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is much, much more than blaaahhhhh!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

has a really cool profile pic


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is above me again, and I think I like it.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Must be an athlete


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Has on a spiffy tie, if that's him in his profile picture.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

yep thats me, I have a spiffy tie! Sweet.


---


^ Has a nice profile pic and smile!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is about to pull out his gun.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

looks young for her age (assuming that is her age and pic of course...lol)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is married, with children.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is a gentlemen?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

is a gentlewoman


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

may also be deceased.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is a gardener.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

knows that there's a lot of bodies in that desert.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^must therefore be eliminated.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

...has beautiful blonde hair


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Is one of the nicest people I've talked to on this site. (and has a pantry full of great food!!)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^Writes really nice messages, is thoughtful and very kind.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Is a really good listener and very genuine.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^^^awww!! He is one of the nicest people on this site too! And so kind


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Keeps staring at me


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^is getting nervous from my stares :sus


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

makes great eye contact


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ notices great eye contact.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Wants a fish eye lens.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^has made me laugh with some of his posts


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

makes it fun to be here


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is secretly a spy.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Knows I sorry.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^may be a reindeer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

knows Santa, and owes me personally for 1985


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Has been blessed by God


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

^ Has quite an amount of friends here on the boards and is probably lovely offline as well =P


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^seems to enjoy cartoons?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Takes a lot of pictures.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is going to Hell!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Is kinda mean!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has an interesting avatar.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Makes me want to eat M&Ms


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Would like some M&Ms.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Was absent from SAS for a long time


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is correct.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

has got the coolest avatar.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

has a good sense of humor :yes (funny quotes!)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Has a head of hair like something out of an advert fer Vidal sassoon!

(aye, that's right, I know my shampoo's, I'm a modern kinda fella, we have shampoo in Ireland too like!)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Luck of the Irish.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is raging mad! :afr


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^never fails to brighten my day


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Laughs at my stupid jokes and if I remember correctly enjoys watching men go pee pee.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^may have me confused with someone else... watching men go pee pee is not what I enjoy lol... but your jokes are funny.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ is thoughtful and kind, and has great taste in literature.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is wished a Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

has an awesome name!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wonder if you were in the same video game as Sonic and Tales??


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is a proud aspie with ambitions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

procrastinates waaaaay too much


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^likes dry, bumpy, short legged, thick tongued creatures that lay eggs in chains.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

^ has a good taste in movies


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Is a fairly good lookin feller

(I didnt want to say too much in case ya thought I was after yer goodies like)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^made me smile this morning when I feel really really crummy


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Is unbelievably easy to talk to and gives the best advice eva

(and still owes me some brownies)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Is crazy, but in the best way possible!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ makes a can of coke look great!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Shouldn't cook and chat at the same time!! :wife


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Is so cool that she should be Irish!!!


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Has always been very kind to me


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Is cool and awesome but sadly doesn't realize it, at least not often enough.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

^ Is a hardcore music lover


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lives in a state I wish I lived in


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Fears a practicing Jew more than anything or anyone.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

His signature made me laugh


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^has a fascinating signature which I will at some point try to decipher.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

^ She's insane


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

^ Has a cute picture of him and his dog


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

^Apparently my mom has something to do with her SA.


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Has an avatar which at first glance I thought was a shark wearing a Hawaiian shirt!

EDIT: ^ Is quicker than me at talking about the person above him!


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

^lives in the state with the highest rate of obese girls


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

^ Lives in the state with the highest rate of people who enjoy looking up statistics


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

His username makes me think of quick sand.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

is really pretty


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

^ I agree with you, she is pretty
















































So r u


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is sweet!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^going by her sig is just as sane as me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is not a cricket.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is secretly a professional salsa dancer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

knows those salsa lessons were for my mother


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kicks people in the balls regularly.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> knows those salsa lessons were for my mother


Now knows why I could never figure out he always took his mother.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^likes to be an original


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ likes to participate in the Just for Fun threads.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^likes to participate in the Just for Fun threads by pointing out that others like to participate in the Just for Fun threads.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Is Captain Obvious!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Has a very green profile!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

^Has some sort of secret code in her signature.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Its my name in Japanese 

^ Signature made me scratch my head


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Lives in west of Ireland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^has a very large signature


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

^ is a SAS user


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

's username reminds me of The Legend of Zelda, which was an epic game.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

^ Posted a nice picture in the photo thread.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ has a cute album


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

^Is a totally suave business man.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

^is new and already has 64 posts


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is three years older than me


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

^ Is in a shiny bubble, in a dull world.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^lives in a city I have been to!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^hasn't changed her profile for ages and "thinks" she's sane


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ has a good status.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Is a SAS Member.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^is good at city jumper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^seems to have good taste in music


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

Is VERY quick on "last one standing"


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

^ is really caring and compassionate. Looks out for other people and genuinely cares about others . Also seems to be a positive person!


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

Is very beautiful and said some very nice things about me. Thank you,you made me smile


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Is blonde (sorry, I can't really think of anything :\)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Worships a very wise and delicious deity.


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

Is a cutie pat-ootie! But he know that allready,I think I have shared that with him before


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Very friendly and kind. Looks very pretty in her avatar picture.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

seems really cool


----------



## Blondegina (Jun 28, 2010)

Loves both last 2 posters  Both very sweet!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ is herself and down to earth


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^is one fine dresser~


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

has been here like a year before I joined


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is not my hero.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Has a trippy avatar that I like


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Is still very young and im jealous lol : D


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Is very cute


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

is very friendly, and likes talking to other people


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Loves soccer


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Likes coldplay


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Likes sunflowers.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Really good taste in music.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

believes that


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lives in Turkey


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Was born in the same year as me


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Is young with her whole life ahead of her...and also has a very colourful profile page.


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Is really really cute! (I can't believe I just said that!)


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Is far too kind with her compliments and im sure is very pretty herself.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is pretty handsome =)


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Is a piggy


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is craving bacon right now. o.o


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

He likes most types of rock!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Seems cool


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

She's very friendly.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

likes conan!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Needs to learn the Coco string dance (if she hasn't already).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Is hiding a great smile behind that camera


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> Needs to learn the Coco string dance (if she hasn't already).


 I already have  and I made up my own version too haha

has a pretty flower as her avatar


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

has a good avatar...I like Conan too


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Spells New Jersey in 1337


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Is in a similar location as me.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

apparently not old enough gamble legally


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

is looking at the post a pic of yourself right now thread


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The person above me is the one stomping around the forest wearing an the ape-suit in the famous footage of the supposed 'bigfoot'.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Likes Cillain Murphy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

likes sunflowers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

haz best avatar EVAR


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

is an awesome guitarist.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Has a very cool avatar


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Has a pretty avatar


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

has a very cool profile :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is an insomniac like me! =D


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

is very pretty


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is very sweet =)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Has a great quote in her signature


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is the hybrid b^astard son of Cthulhu.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Is Cthulhu.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is an atheist


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

has known a lot of creeps, many on this forum.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

can play guitar.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Has an interesting signature


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The person above me wrestles crocodiles.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Can never seem to find his keys.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

TPAM is also friends with Pia..same as me


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^ likes to be shirtless and maybe naked in photo shoots. Girls, check it out.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ lol depends who's taking the photo's 

TPAM has a stunning photographer in mind to take some pics


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Is a Seeker of Souls.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

TPAM has my mom as her first name. Interesting that she should know it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

ate my ice-cream! D:<


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, after you threw it at me!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Is above me.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is obvious.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Is up on the roof.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

They like jazz.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

First name is "Your mom"


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Has the colors of the mexican flag on his avatar therefore must really like mexico.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Posts too much in the Just for Fun section. Clearly needs to adopt a more serious attitude toward life.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

lies.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

forgets.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Says stuff about the people above him.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

is being hypocritical.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

likes to kill eggs


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Is making bold and horrendous accusations without any factual evidence.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

likes to kill eggs


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Is conspiring with jhanniffy


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

likes to kill eggs!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

likes to kill eggs


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

.....It's like an episode of the Twilight Zone.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

likes to kill eggs


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Is getting on my nerves


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

likes the twilight zone


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Made me do it.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Likes to kill eggs!!!

(How does it feel to be wrongfully accused of such a henious crime, huh?! :mum)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

But it was not I. I am not GUILTY 

Falsely accuses people


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Fed those eggs to the dog in his avatar.:blank


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well that I did do. 

IS from the US and A? Where the hell is that


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Hasn't seen Borat or would have recognized the reference.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Has seen borat either too recently or too many times.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joined :sas 2 years after I did.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Joined SAS two years after I did.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Joined SAS 5 years before I did.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

attracts creeps with her magnetic field


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Seems to always be the most recent person to post whenever I check this thread.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Loves Scrabble.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

has nice artwork


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

has 1,000 + posts :b


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

^ has the same hero as me!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Is slightly jaded, I'm guessing.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

is above me


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Is still being Captain Obvious.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Is new 'round these parts.


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Is right and wrong at the same time. o.o


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a lengthy user name


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ has a metric **** ton of posts.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Is out of his gourd. Seriously, he said so.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ Apparently has had difficulties circumnavigating through a 'Sunflower Sea' and has subsequently been bereaved of ones self. Therefore said individual has been predisposed to inveterate status as 'Lost in a Sunflower Sea'


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

is a newbie to this site.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ is a coffee drinker who's a little younger than Lebanese singer Nancy Ajram, نانسي عجرم


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

Refers to soft drinks as "pop".


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Has just joined


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

matty said:


> Has just joined


Has a bike, and, may even have a second helmet.. <hint hint ladies>


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

avatar sums up my day


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

feels the same way about that avatar


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Thinks pretty highly of himself. "Captain Amazing" :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Is in a sea of flowers.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

^ is in mourning


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Is a lurker.


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

lives in a continent I want to visit.


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

^ is probably a die-hard trekkie.


----------



## shysweetypie (Oct 20, 2010)

^is a vampire


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^has no shadow


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ Likes comic books


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

^ wants to end posting on the Internet. Current posting is just to make us comfortable and complacent so we won't expect anything before she strikes.

"A great rain gonna come and wash all the posts off the internet. The hand of death will touch every post. I am the firstborn of the new breed - behold me! Destruction of posting follows in my wake and no forum shall escape my wrath." - the female above me


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ Wants to find a cure for wanting to go fishing in the freezing cold.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

^is something else.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

is very interested in cleaning toilets


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

^ is incorrect


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^Needs to clean up his act.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^has violet thoughts. V-I-O-L-E-T.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

^ has been to Roslyn's cafe...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^has Snoop Timey Time.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

^ is lovely in front of or behind a camera...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^is too nice for this world.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^makes this a wonderful place. <tear>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Has been here too damn long!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^Must like M&Ms.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hasn't posted in awhile.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Kinda makes me want to lick toads!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^contradicts my username with theirs


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

^has a username that makes mevwant to rethink some things.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

^ will eventually label and describe himself with other words such as nomad, vagrant, aimless, roamer, meanderer and, meanwhile. never leave his computer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

uses ings


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^watches TBBT too much


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

watches through the window in my front door


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

watches me watching him through the window of his front door


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ is kewl


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No I don't


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^is kewler


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ for being happy and not worrying cool!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^ is insanely awesome just for mentioning super mario bros. ^-^


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ Is awesome for noticing small detail.....

- but I think you might find my profile to be a bit more "super mario impressiveness"


btw welcome newbie!


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*^ Is the sweetest person on SAS^*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^gummie bears are awesome! Especially the cherry ones 



> btw welcome newbie!


Thanks need2bnormal! Glad to be here ^-^


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ sounds like he likes super mario too!



GummieBear said:


> *^ Is the sweetest person on SAS^*


That made me smile 

You are pretty awesome yourself 



Aphexfan said:


> Thanks need2bnormal! Glad to be here ^-^


We are glad you are here


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ almost has 1000 posts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

rocks hard


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^ i miss


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

She might very well be Bobby McFerrin but I'll never know for sure.

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ seems very good-natured


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^has a thing for the color blue, more than most


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

^EMO?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Likes retro pictures


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^is impulsive


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^ Lies about wanting to go to the zoo.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^stood me up at the zoo and then calls me the liar


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^ went to the wrong zoo.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^maybe _you_ went to the wrong zoo


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^touché.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^it's ur fault u never told me which zoo to go to :cry


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

^Must love the colour pink, just like I do.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Is a pink illusion.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ is hot


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is completely, utterly, sane in the sanest sense.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^has an avatar


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

^enjoys thread games


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ has an avatar that turns me on


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

^slightly disturbing :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is a well-kept baby like man.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

^some of his friends are annelids.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^I'm sure I've seen that avatar guy in some porn. Good porn.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ has a good taste


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^is a cannibal


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

^stole nazi gold from anne frank's attic. i can prove it!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^is a tattle-tail
and prove it :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ is the most awesome person ever


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^is awesomer


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ is awesomest :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^is awesomestest :b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^is awesomesteresterester :um i think that is a word


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think I can top that :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Is at your front door!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Elbow punches others


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is a breather. Move on!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^Quit smokin Abe.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^needs to get outta the jungle


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^how many glasses of wine have I had, I think I've lost count.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

^is a rare urangatan gorilla hybrid.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

^Likes corn and rice based breakfast cereal


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ is a man-baby


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^Is hardcore


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ is flat


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

plays his music too loudly


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ is creepy


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ is rocking out


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

is a walking virus


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^killed this thread


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ doesn't like snow :b


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

is recovering


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ has breakfast in its greatest form.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

^ has a great smile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a cute avatar.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^ Has an avatar that represents one of my favorite candies.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is a saint with a halo on his head


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

has a cute smile.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

^has a angry-looking animal in his avatar


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

is new - hi welcome


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

has her signature full with words of wisdom.


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Judging by his status, likes to hangout with Spongebob


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

xD this spongebob ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has an odd taste in sponges!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is a Fruitloop.  j/k


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lives in the same state that I do.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is Broken.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Is a blue m&m.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is in deep thought.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Likes to laugh.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

really and truly does not look like she has SA in her avatar picture


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Likes pumpkins


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

possesses boundless creativity :yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Doesn't like me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

confuses gentle irony with dislike


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Really does like pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems to like dancing bananas.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^ Won't let me win the "Last Post Wins" thread


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has an overwhelming desire to win the "Last Person to Post Wins" thread


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Likes cooking or eating salad,but is really tired of them tooo.....or he is really foody


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

is dazzling


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

simpleindian said:


> is dazzling


I a great guy..i know him already..is really simple n moreover very good person..


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

Knows nothing about me just like everyone else in this thread ^^


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

zer0small said:


> Knows nothing about me just like everyone else in this thread ^^


 is interested in knowing me hahahha


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ likes American men


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ likes American men


 nope australian i guess


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is infatuated with me (join the queue)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Posts a lot in this thread. :blank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Posts a lot in this thread. :blank


She thinks she knows the person above her lot..but she doesnt hahaha


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Likes guys who shave their chest hair.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Marlon said:


> Likes guys who shave their chest hair.


 eeeewwwww!!! i guess


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ is suggesting he has made a close study of RAJVINDERKAUR


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> is suggesting he has made a close study of RAJVINDERKAUR


Is really nice of him to take my side...
well is really naughty n funny too


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is dazzling!!! at least that's what her status says so we'll have to believe that it's so.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

will overtake millenniumman75 as the top poster one day


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

is a gangsta in disguise shhhhh dont t ell anyone,,.......... i yold u


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has the same Christian name as I do


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

He is sleeping right now, I guess.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is psychic 

(I was sleeping at 4:38 am my time)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^Plays tennis with the Prime Minister


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

^ is awesome.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^ Stays in sunny Cali


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^Is the _Chosen One._


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^Has a funny avatar picture.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ once ate a peanut grown on Jimmy Carter's farm


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

^Has a pumpkin garden


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is hinting via her avatar that she lives in England


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

^wants to know what the person below him knows about him.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Is keeping Secret A. Might be an agent


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^Is very creative.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has great taste in music.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Has a playlist longer than a dictionary.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^Posted a comment that made me lol.


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

^has a shiny avatar that catches attention


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

^Has an avatar reminding me of the rain and how it's going to rain tomorrow (hopefully) and cheering me up a bit by knowing that.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

love cats n hates sun


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

^ Hates what I hate and a wise use of elegant italics to the above signature sound out, nice touch.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Is clever n all figured out abt me is true


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

^ likes to watch reruns of sponge bob square pants


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

is the guy whose call gets transferred to india everytime he calls customer sevice.lol


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Is a funny dude. Lol.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

enzo said:


> Is a funny dude. Lol.


Enjoys sponge baths with old naked women. 70+


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ takes baths with his clothes on


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^Is the best pumpkin out of all the pumpkins!


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Has good taste in music and movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is Between Here & There and most likely Elsewhere as well.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Will have 59,000 post before the year is over*


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^Is a psychic


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ has just ceased being an atheist


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^ is from Australia and knows German, both of which I'm extremely in love with


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ should marry me


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

^likes this thread


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is right about that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is a Protestant, something I'd never heard of until now.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Is a Protestant, something I'd never heard of until now.


^ has not heard of ecumenism


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

likes pumpkin bread, carving pumpkins, and taking trips to the pumpkin patch.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Is saving up to get her cankles removed.


(Game aside, you're so pretty! You look like Olivia Wilde)


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

has some signature in french that i don't fully understand (require a translation )

second quote is in spanish ?


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ Has a genius avatar! Love it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Enjoys photography.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ awesome guy who seems really interesting with his love for travelling and adventure


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ founder and president of the Jcgrey fan club


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

Profile is really bright and yellow


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ has good eyesight


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

^ Likes pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^is a fan of football, or at least a football team.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Is a toad licker.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Joined SAS in July of this year


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ username is an oxymoron


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a zombie.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

appears to be a Star Wars fan


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is secretly in love with Luke Skywalker


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

^ can read my mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ profile has had 24 visits.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Licks alot of toads


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

^is insane


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is an armchair psychiatrist


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ is trying to start some sort of vegetable rebellion.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^ is mondo grande.

I don't know what that means.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wants to find a mate..


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a zombie


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ has a limited conversational repertoire.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Stone Petals said:


> ^is insane


Im nottttt :<


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Insane1 said:


> Im nottttt :<


I'm sorry :squeeze I just took that from your screen name.

^ Is NOT insane


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Stone Petals said:


> I'm sorry :squeeze I just took that from your screen name.
> 
> ^ Is NOT insane


Aw,thank you! :squeeze


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ does not like comments about his username


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Loves pumpkins.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Has a private profile o:


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ moved to California when Arnold Schwarzenneger became the Governor.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i saw him in a garden with his farming equipments...hey having some fresh carots..just kidding u mate..


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

she is a busy girl out here.but she is charming

like they say "a busy woman is a charming woman"


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

He likes busy woman.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

cooks yummy cookies


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

She is indian


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is relatively new to this site.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a fan of assonance


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

must be happy having seen Aus win the first Test but buddy we r gonna bouce back watch out for us lol if u dont follow cricket plz go to next line

is a big fan of vegetables and is close to nature i guess


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is going to wish everyone in the USA a Happy New Year !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Comes and goes from SAS, or least does so with his posting.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Is a great competitor in the "Last Post Wins" thread!


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

^is a saint: D


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Fantastic young lady.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

^ scottish warrior


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

^ His favourite letter is e.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

^ Is the drummer of a band.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Benefits from the moon


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ has illusions that he is a cat


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

likes this thread a lot


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

has an avatar thats wasted atleast 20 seconds of my life


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Loves cereal.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

is crazy for winning thread- 'last post wins thread'


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Gets attached to messages like me lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ is a beautiful angel


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

is very good person..i mostly notice him wishing welcome notes to newbie in SAS


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

is superlazy


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The person above me owes me more than 3 minutes of my life back, I feel compelled to watch the count down every time I see it. :mum


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

makes me happy everytime he looks at my avatar with so much dedication.thanks for ur precious time ,bcoz it is hard to find people like u who have so much spare time.lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

You're very welcome :yes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i tease him tons...!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

has lots of capitalized letters in her username


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

believes in the force


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Wasted thirty seconds of my life


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Should abide by a simple phrase more often


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

has a point .


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Has a friendly avatar of handshakes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is old enough to buy alcohol in the states


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

kosherpiggy said:


> is old enough to buy alcohol in the states


is NOT old enough to by alcohol in the states


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ knows a lot about the legal drinking age in the States


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

knows a lot abt vegetables and salads


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Made me waste 10 seconds of my life because of his avatar.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is three years younger than me


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

is inspired by Shakespeare


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

believes in sainthood


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

The person above me just wasted another 10 seconds of my life!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

has a scary avatar


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

HATES lies and fake promises!


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

knows his location very well , lol


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Has 400 posts


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Lives on the other side of the earth than I live.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

has a hilarious avatar


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

The person above me is happening! RUN!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is watching me


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Dances with yellow elephants


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Seems to have figured out my secret hobby.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ aspires to be King Kong


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Likes to make fun of Carl Marx and communism


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

(did not make that up its the quote xD)


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Tastes nice


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Joined SAS in Jul 2010, is in Liverpool, UK, is Male, Age 21, and has 320 posts


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Has a nice cat


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Joined SAS in Aug 2011, is in Mississippi, is Male, Age 21, and has 930 posts.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Has a monster in his avatar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ has an alien from another planet in her avatar


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

is undecided what to cook for dinner tonight..haha


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Recently changed her username...It used to be RANDARFOUS...or something like that.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ must read my visitors messages or read my thoughts lol (re horseback riding)


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Has similar dreams as I (re:Christopher Lambert) :roflHorseback riding...:haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Likes horses


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Is female and uses formspring


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Has Calvin as an avatar which means she is awesome.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

is a year younger than me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ username is an oxymoron


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

status is undecided


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Is cute


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Is a surprised kitty


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

is an obsessive music lover


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

nice avatar


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

^ Is from California.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

intended to live in North Carolina, but her compass malfunctioned


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Likes pumkins and has heard that many times before.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Has many secrets


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is not the girl in here avatar picture


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Likes Super Nintendo


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

lol, no doubt there.

WAS a human being once


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

likes regular nintendo


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Is on the West Coast


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Has discovered a new species of bird.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a cross-gender username


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

has an avatar that makes me want pumpkin pie


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Unvoice.. your avatar scared me for a second


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

LordScott said:


> Unvoice.. your avatar scared me for a second


Mission accomplished


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a cross-gender avatar


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Is rubbing it in that they can grow pumpkins and all I can grow are a few deformed gourds.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

rapes umbrellas


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is into goth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is pretty cute


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

has pacman as his avatar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Traveled the world.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not spell "travelled"


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Has a pissload of pumkins in his Avatar!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is part indian


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is _THE _Game Guy!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

iS ABSOLUTELY CORRECT!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is is Texas. Where things are inter-dimensional


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is me!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

inter-dimensional?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is trapped between dimensions


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is a scientist


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Very easy to speak to.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Has an awesome AV


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

IS THE PERSON AbOVE ME!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is correct~ although trapped in inter-dimensional space


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OH!
I get that now, LOL


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Has entered our elegant 3 dimensional universe!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

reminds me of Star Trek for some reason


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

boldly goes where no man has gone before


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

is a fan of pumpkins


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Fan of Pink Floyd


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Reminds me of E=mc2


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a fellow grammar Nazi


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is a cross-dresser.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is a huge fan of South Park and Harry Potter


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Supports women's rights and is very intelligent.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_It's seems that he's very friendly for all members :>_


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Is apparently a cat.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is making me thirsty with their avatar


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Is going to marry Ms. Pacman


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

finds trolls amusing


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Likes pumpkins


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

^^
Is a robot sent from the future to kill us all!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a crush on Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Still posting in his favorite thread.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Posted a really funny pic... I forget what it was


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a short memory for an intellectual


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Has barely hit puberty


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ate all of the yellow dots and now he's going to eat us.


----------



## dawnbug (Aug 17, 2011)

Posts a lot more than I have


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i just saw she's online..never noticed..


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is a very nice girl to talk 2!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

is a female, i bet she is pretty


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Loves his metal


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

is an awesome pyromaniac ^^


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Brings death to all he touches.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Has HUGE arms


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Likes fire


----------



## BoneAndDream (May 29, 2012)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Likes fire


likes cereal


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is Michael Wilbon in disguise


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

should have a little more self confidence


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Is a fan of hodge twins???


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

yes i am as a matter of fact, but i made that quote up in my sig,

should post his age


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is actually Rick Perry in disguise


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Loves yellow ..he painted his home as yellow too


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Is in love with Elad. Elad might be scared of love right now


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ Is obsessed with Lithuania. :teeth


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

has their avatar set in Greece


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Obviously likes games and is a guy^^


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Looks like my uncle Lucifer.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Is earth Texas bound.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is shy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a talent for stating the obvious


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Is planning on organizing a vegetable orgy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

secretly wants to take part in an orgy


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

is from Australia


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

says we can do it.....


(my brain just went into the gutter. )


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

the person above me is evil :b


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Has nice braids


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

doesn't realize that they are dreadlocks.lol


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

is black!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Keeps following me around. Should I be concerned that I have some fatal disease?

(not stalking.........just seems to be either above or below me on these threads)


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

sorry. i click on "new posts and click what looks interesting"


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Doesn't need to be worried. I was grabbing at straws what to say...........I'm overtired.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

is from texas^^


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Doesn't know I don't claim Texas as my home.............I'm a Nawlin's girl!!!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Hopefully says ciao bella sometimes IRL


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

username is real name spelled backwards


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

The Professor said:


> Is in love with Elad. Elad might be scared of love right now


 :teeth


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Has the avatar which resembles my inner self the most. I know i sound stupid but when i look at it i see my lost soul.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is new around these parts... Welcome


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

is heavy, get off!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Is from Scotland and fairly new to the site!


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, miss northstar is a female, has a Rosie the Riveter (I think) avatar, and is of legal age to consume alcohol legally. I said that twice.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

mirrored her words by saying them twice


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

reminds me of halloween


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

was reminded of halloween


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is cute


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

Is secretly cheating on Mrs. Pacman......:twak


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kicks ***


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is stuck in the 70's


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Is the neighbor of all my exes, who live in Texas.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

Reminds me of cupcakes...


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Is in a suspect van, probably offering free candy.


----------



## geepeeone (Mar 27, 2012)

Elad said:


> Is in a suspect van, probably offering free candy.


Evil Kool-Aid!


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

is most likely a transsexual pineapple


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is most likely a transsexual pineapple


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Probably wears a cowboy hat and chews on a blade of grass. And cowboy boots and rides a horse because that's what Texans do right?
And in his spare time plays Bad Company or WOW.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

None of those things actually.
(Please don't sterotype. I don't like that... seriously.)


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok sorry, was just trying to be funny =( Also why is your username gameguy if you don't game? And why would you post in this thread if you don't want people generalizing?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is one super hot female.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

:yay hehe


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Is a charmer. I'm too scared to generalize now, and Tasmania would have been fun =p


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm, well black and pink are two colors that are often associated with sex... so she must seduce many men


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mirror mirror on the wall, who is the fairest of them all.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is interested in narcissism


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just adores pumkins of all shapes and colours


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

is addicted to slinkys


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

likes to flirt with emo men!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Pandemic said:


> Ok sorry, was just trying to be funny =( Also why is your username gameguy if you don't game? And why would you post in this thread if you don't want people generalizing?


Because that's what Im in college for right now. Making Video Games.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is addicted to pacman.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an alien from another planet


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is actually a giant evil pumpkin that is also an alien.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Was stung as a child.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is trapped in an never ending game of Pac-man


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Does the hokey pokey with the wrong hands. 

No..........your other left!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

makes me snort when I laugh


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wishing you were still back in the Atari 2600 days.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

^............ Is upside down in the world.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Likes to ride bikes


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^is a ninja.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

likes the word game threads


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Is the Tasmanian devil


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Likes the 60s.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Has an awesome name hahaha


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

is the python


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^is an Apache Chief


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a cane toad loving QUEENSLANDER


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a tree-loving Tasmanian


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is a pumpkin-loving Tasmanian


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a murderous pie graph.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is hungry for some of my "pie graph"


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^ Time for a new game, Space Invaders.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has horse breath


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

is big and blue


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is unsure whether to capitalize his username or not


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is from Australia! :O and obviously likes veggies


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

One of the friendliest people on this site!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Is great to talk to and has a lot of posts!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Likes domo like me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

wants you to know that her name is Lacie


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

is an advocate of vegetable rights


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is one crazy chick


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Talks funny (well to me anyway)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Talks funny (well to me anyway)


How do you mean ?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Your Aussie accent.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My accent is mainly English, cause I was born there.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh. Still a foreign accent to me though.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> Oh. Still a foreign accent to me though.


What country are you from ?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Canada.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

An adorable asian


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a man of few words.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a tenacious competitor


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Is blue.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Kiwi


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Is an Aussie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Kiwi from the North Island


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Is an Aussie from Tasmania


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I think Evo is a pretty cool guy. Eh plays the bsas and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Has great taste in music x)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Fell a lot when she was 18.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Is. Located at m83
?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is king of Alaska


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Wonders about birds


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a panada


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is a kitty!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Apparently fell from something hence fallen


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Is a morse code enthusiast


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is adorable :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Is cute :3


----------



## ben88 (Jul 4, 2012)

is danny devito.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is from a awesome place \(^_^)/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is located somewhere.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Is from Canada :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Has a cute avatar lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Is a rawrster :3


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is cute \(^_^)/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Is entirely bonkers \(^o^)/


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is also bonkers :b


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Loves prowsy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Idk but has some awesome posts :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Apparently like felines.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the same age as me. Amazing :O


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Uses the coolest emoticons!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is a tomato.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Is old-school (she uses yahoo)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes pythons


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a talent for stating the obvious


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

is edible


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

^^Quick get a bucket, I think she's gunna throw up.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

is mr ed


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is never gonna grow up (Peter pan)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is confident


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Likes banning people


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is apparently male


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is very astute


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is very observant ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Uses emoticons a lot.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Is very bored


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is actually a cartoon character


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> is actually a cartoon character


Loves Kangaroo's.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Is a rabbit


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Is a person


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Is Female


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is alive (presumably)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is a pumpkin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is an unpublished writer


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is annoying at times


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is right about that


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can give it but can't take it


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cant give it but can take it... maybe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a nitpicker by definition


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has not given specific examples of "can't take it"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Was not meant for you, but I thought it was a good fit anyway.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is more Oral than Oracle.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is funny


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is very attractive



(v I've already gotten into trouble actually blue.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is looking for trouble


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is posting a lot on this thread!


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Is from Hawaii


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Is in New York City.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is on a cliff by the sea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pumpkin grower from the boondocks.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is jealous of pumpkins


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Is very busy.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not believe in vowels


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Owns this thread.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Has no heart


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Is a tiny Texan transformer robot.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

likes candy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

has nothing better to do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a console.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is a fox with it's tongue frozen to a window,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a dark blue profile page.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Likes to lick toads, apparently.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

needs to take off her everstone


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Is obsessed with my little pony???


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is actually from El Paso, Mexico


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

Is young


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

has a little foot


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Didn't know that KFC stands for Kentucky Fried Chicken - and she's from Kentucky can you believe that?!?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a capital username


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

likes to make pumpkin pie? o.o


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to sit in the sun


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Likes to hit the sun


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The person above me is irritatingly vague about her whereabouts.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Is a fresh adult


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is above me


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

sells drugs to kids


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Has a Ronald Reagan shrine made out of magazine clippings and chewed bubble gum in their closet.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Loves to stare at the computer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a heretic! and also cant spell their username correctly. :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is Joan of Arc


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is a closet Obama supporter


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Is a fan of the band Zeppelin


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

is looking quite wrinkly for an 18 year old! Must be that blunt you smokin!!!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

has a tracy mcgrady avatar


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinks Texas is its own country.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

has joined sas on Jan 2012


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Works for MI5 not MI6


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Works for the Central Intelligence Agency.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Is dazed and confused


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a time-traveller


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a Time Traveller's Wife

looks like a s*** film by the way...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Is a cool dude. Duuuuuude!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is currently in an exam period.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is currently on his period 

lol jk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Likes Regan


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Is actually a cartoon character


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Should not be left alone with glass objects.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not make inappropriate comments on this thread like Brasilia does


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

chills in pumpkin patches.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Spends his free time playing his NES.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Plays a mean guitar.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Has been staying in an enchanted forest for weeks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stares at herself in the mirror for hours.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is one of these:


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is one of these:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the one of these:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is definitely this


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

looks like this after he comes home from a night out


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

What the hell is that creeping looking man? and um........um..... sh--.... yeah.... hmmmm


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Nosferatu 

yeah he used to give me nightmares too


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Loves musubis


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

yessir

Lives in east central Oahu


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Lives where everyone wishes they could live.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think he might like Zeppelin.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Actually lives in Portland, OR, but says it's ME


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Lives where its always cloudy.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Only has six star's above the blob in his avatar when there's actually seven, only because he's trying to trick us uneducated people


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is actually a vampire living in Forks.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Is actually someone who despises rock and loves mainstream music like lady gaga but just tries to convince us otherwise


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uses a lot of elastoplast


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A failed cabbage grower.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Lied to us for all these weeks about being in an enchanted forest, when he's probably just on a laptop in a house somewhere.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Must actually live in Portland, ME ... not Portland, OR because it ALWAYS rains here lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Must not be a Portland Timbers FC fan since you are in Maine instead of Oregon. 

I hate the Timbers so that is a good thing.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

May change his status to Going to California when he's going to california.. (Very deep joke in it)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes jokes that are so deep that they are unfathomable


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is trying to arouse vegetables without taking into account the consequences.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

taking pictures of hedgehogs to secretly re-invent sonic the hedgehog without the permission of Sega! Copyright violation!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Couldnt write oldschool, or a secret deep joke is hidden in it..


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

sells candy to orphans in order to raise money for a new shelter for abandoned squirrells - how nice


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Doesnt know the truth.
Also should do it as the Romans do.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The truth?
The person above me CAN'T _*HANDLE *_THE TRUTH!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

TPAM should know its a hard life.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

TPAM should know it's a hard-knock life, for us


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The person above me is currently in the seventh level of transcedental sublimation.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Works at JimmyChoo


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is really from London, New Hampshire


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is not playing fair because there is no other city in the world named "Seattle", so no-one can say the same about him


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> is not playing fair because there is no other city in the world named "Seattle", so no-one can say the same about him


Does not know that Seattle was namned after Chief Sealth( sometimes called Seattle) of the Duwamish Indian Tribe.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Just taught me something new this evening.

*the more you know jingle*


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

.. is not ugly.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a humorous girl .


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is suggesting that chopper majeure's comment is not true (?)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is quite strange


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Lives on the same Island as this guy:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in this state

Q: What's the only thing that grows in Seattle? A: The swelling from your head from getting jacked 

Q: What's the only thing that grows in Seattle? A: The Crime Rate! 

Q: What do you call a good looking girl on the Central Washington University campus? A: A visitor. 

Q: How many Washington State University freshman does it take to change a light bulb? A: None, it's a sophomore course.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Lives in this state
> 
> Q: What's the only thing that grows in Seattle? A: The swelling from your head from getting jacked
> 
> ...


I love my state:boogie

And to the second question, I think the answer should be pot.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has also been the target of bigblue38's inappropriate comments


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

But it's more fun when my inappropriate comments are aimed at you Hodders.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ does not realize that only Remus is allowed to call me "Hodders"


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

holds secret meetings every year to to talk about the where-abouts of curly"s gold


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ has been planting spies in my secret meetings


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is one of these:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is spot on.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ should produce evidence for the statements he makes

(as should Daniel C)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Is one of these:


So funny. :clap


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is avoiding the issue


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Has already given enough evidence by means of his signature.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Is thinking of carving the person above him for Halloween.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Does not realise I live in a country where Halloween is practically non-existent.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is Corona


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is in fact 17, not 18 D:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is actually from Yonkers, not the Bronx


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is a really a fan of Deep Purple, not Led Zeppelin. But I don't blame you, we all know Deep Purple is actually the boss.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Has 20 brothers and sisters.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Needs to go exploring !


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

knows where leprechauns really hide there gold


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Should be so lucky


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Should be dancing


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is from Switzerland. (After long consideration I have concluded the only nation you can possibly be from is Switzerland.)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is wrong because my hypothesis is that she is from Bulgaria or Serbia.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ is wrong because she looks French and has included a French word in her username


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^Eh, guess your right. I do not speak French so didnt know that. I was just going off of her old profile pic which looked Eastern European ( former Soviet countries) to me. Guess I'm an idiot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks he is an idiot.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Is a fairy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has never seen a fairy where she lives


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Poizind obama's swimming pool.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes arcane comments


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I ban you all because I read your guesses on my country and one of you could be right.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

Thinks we actually care where she lives


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has ruined my brilliant comment by getting in first 

(no-one can disprove that it is brilliant because now I can not make it)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Wrongly things CM is from France. I'm positive she's not from France, because when given the choice between France and Britain, she chose Britain. I still think it's Switzerland, but I'm not entirely sure. She could also be from Denmark, now I think of it. Hmm...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks to much


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

some how linked to daniel c


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is preparing for Halloween


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is preparing for Pumpkin Fest


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Is posting a post on this thread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a great profile page


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

likes plants


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Watches Lizzy McGuire on a regular basis.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Prefers Hannah Montana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in a strange time zone


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Does Tina Turner in drag on Wednesday afternoons in bars and clubs in the outskirts of Minneapolis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Impersonates Ronald Reagan for Republican functions


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Likes to karaoke with his Korean friends on friday nights.
And his best song to sing is Bonamana by Super Junior.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a mortuary assistant who gets a kick from putting face balm on dead people.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the one I cannot understand


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

may come from either Belgium or Luxembourg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Comes from another galaxy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

comes from a parallel universe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hides in pumpkin patches


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Likes to sleep on a bed of roses


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

can juggle knives


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Stalks celeberties in Beverly Hills.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Has a cool number of posts but can be changed in any minute.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Just posted in the 'True or False' thread


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Kind of changes his picture everyday


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*Doesn't *have Social Anxiety


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Should explain why 'doesnt' is written in bold


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Should be informed that the use of *bold *is for emphasis.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Should be informed that full stops are needed at the end of a sentence.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Should pay more attention since I did use a full stop.


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Has a nice picture of Ronald and Nancy


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Simply has a nice picture


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Should list there country because there was a whole debate on what country you were from on this website.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Has a great taste in music.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A genuine kind of guy.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is still in an enchanted forest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is an enigma


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I dont know why but still cant understand me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has still not said which country she comes from


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Manages a Pumpkin talent school


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Used to be a toddlers football coach.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't make her mind up whether she lives in Asia or Europe.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Says 'No matter what people say, we got it going on'


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is right on the money.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

would prefer she were left on the money


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Should explain what it means.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not realize that "is right on the money" is a colloquial expression meaning "is correct" or "is accurate"; not everyone will understand "is right on the money", and so it is equally meaningless to them as "is left on the money"


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

hoddesdon is someone who I would love to grasp what you're trying to say but can't seem to do so.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ is someone who doesn't know the difference between right and left


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

A person who has helped me come to grips on how dumb I was to not understand what hoddesdon meant, but now does


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ has seen the light


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Views the world like this:


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lives in a pineapple under the sea


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Is cooler than Miles Davis.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is cooler than Chuck Norris, but less cool than David Attenborough.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is not cooler than Clint Eastwood. 
Also has missed me so much.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not live in Africa, Asia, North or South America, Australia or a Pacific island.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in Pumpkin land and at night does strange things to small animals


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes slanderous statements


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is like helpless fly caught in my web.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has delusions of being an arch-manipulator


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Would like to live in Tasmania


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

also has delusions about Tasmania


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Killed the radio star!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Killed the cat and blamed it on curiosity!!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Blew up mein kar, and then posted it on facebook!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is currently reading _Mein Kampf_ by Adolf Hitler and is thoroughly enjoying it :eek


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

yavohl ich bin!

Banned for currently reading humpy dumpty!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall, Humpty Dumpty had a great fall, all the King's horses and all the King's men, were like oooh that's naassttyy.

Banned for EVER, you hear me? Now I'm starving and I'm going to make myself French toast and baked beans because that's all we have right now, and when I come back, IF I come back, there better be no more banning and this thread should be closed!!!!!










Good German btw. Wunderbar.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*/End Thread 
*
****************************

*- Inappropriate bannings *


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Wait, I thought this was the 'Ban the Person Above You' thread...

whoops.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Shouldn't start using Hokus Pokus gifs, please. :b
Do. Me. A favour. And. Kill. That. Woman.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Bette Middler FTW


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is madly in love with Hilary Clinton


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is suffering from severe cherophobia.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Knows a woman who has 47 chromosomes.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thinks she has a third hand


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is from South Africa


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Is living in opposite land!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Has a palindrome amount of posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in the Nether regions of Europe.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Likes banning people allot??..... also his weakness is cats :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a witch I mean wtf I posted in the ban the poster above you wtf is this witchcraft? :sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Apparently is delusional :sus

*pets crow whilst chanting quietly* Santo Rita Meata Mater Ringo Jonah Tito Marlon Jack La Toya Janet Michael Dumbledora the Explorer...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is fantastic


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Seems to enjoy pointing out my delusions :um.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Seems to like foxes......possibly.....there mighttttttt be a chance


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Seems to like idk pie. Yeah I'm random aha.......


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is impersonating me *le gasp* that wig is really bad btw loveless my hair isn't fire engine red.....:teeth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes it Is <


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Apparently is color blind :b


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Apparently is unaware of the magic of hair dye


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

May or may not like whatever that is supposed to be in her avatar :conf

Ninja molested my post >.<


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Knows who I am ;D


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Apparently is unaware of the fact I'm a girl and very aware of the magic of hair dye *pets crow*


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

*kills the crow* laughs maniacally. Is in need of a new pet ;D


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is unaware that my bird can't die.....


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is unaware that it actually can


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm nope I own the bird I know ;p what it can and can not do


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is unaware that I am a necromancer and that the crow is actually undead.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

But It's my bird...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is trying to steal my bird.....:sus


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is unaware I sold her that bird in the black market


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is lying.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is a nice guy with some pretty funny gifs


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Has a cat and a dog :no










jk :b


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Called me a liar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is lying about me calling them a liar :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^pfthahaha :teeth I mean they kind of.......look similar


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I love Beaver :0


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Just put my mind in the gutter for a second >.< :wife


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't even know what you get out of that meaning its dirty?? Lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Has no idea I was talking about the Oregon State Beavers


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is unaware of what idiots on xbox live use that word as a substitute for. :stu


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is unaware I do know. And that I was talking about my Oregon State Beavers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Nebraskan native


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a talent for stating the obvious


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Just made me google what 'Querdenker' means. It seems very interesting. Thank you for opening my eyes to this new form of information.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Is a good friend to talk to and taught me allot about sinterklaas


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Knows who Sinterklaas is...
*flashback from last year* Yeah, I ate too much pepernoten.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Might be Hindu, because she commented on my Diwali thread!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

vive la différence


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Has opened his Third Eye.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has finally revealed her nationality


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is in love with Clay Aiken...

OK so I made that one up.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Likes foreign music


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is a sad box.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Has finally officially published her location. :yay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a polite young man


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Likes the colour blue and grumpy cats :lurk


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is 13,021,988 years old


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What can I say about the infamous Mr Hodders that hasn't been said before.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Likes Michigan Football?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Likes the Houston Texans?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes the Tassie Tigers


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Just got banned in that thread "Ban The Person Above You."


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Told me I look funny in a clown suit,what were u expecting!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

is not someone I talk to really here. Hello!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is someone who thinks I am awesome, who am I to disagree.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

IS indeed awesome,and should deal with it!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Did not understand what I said.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is probably not going to understand what I will say next


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

makes me understand completely.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lives in a black-and-white world


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Likes chess


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Enjoys a crafty cigy


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Has an interesting status... I don't quite know how to decipher it.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is considered a better class of cat than a junkyard cat.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

has an avatar that has consistently caused me to crave pumpkin pie.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

has chosen to think about devouring a tasty pumpkin pie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the girl from Hanna Barbera


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has a good avatar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lives in a black-and-white world


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a very strange sense of humour


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

recyles comments on this thread


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

not cool...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows what he is talking about


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

makes me laugh when ever i read his avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is very insightful


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is actually a cat in disguise.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is quite shy


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is 50% correct.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is very very shy


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Dominates half of the 'Just for fun' section.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the little boy who put his thumb in the dam (d*yke)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

SHould stop calling me shy,grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Has made me laugh.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Will laugh at anything


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Thinks laughing is awful.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Has an awesome avatar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has Brazilian ancestry


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Has an Australian accent


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Lives in Constantinople.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Lives in Canada, but in which city? I dont know.

TPAM likes to be mysterious.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Much regrettably likes aubergine.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

has an interesting location and hates aubergines


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The person below's username may be a reference to 'achieve'.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a rocking chick


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I wonder if he has seen a Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ Why thank you 

Is writing from the sun.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is unsure whether she lives in Europe or Asia


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ said I could move in if I brought my own pumpkin.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

is planning to overthrow the Queen.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ Took me to St. Catherine St. but won't let me say what happened.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

lol
^ got a certain dancer pregnant that night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is related to Tutankhamun


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^sells cat hair on ebay.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Patrols his local neighbour hood in the dead of the night


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Drinks his pee from a solar still.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Didn't survive the end of the world.

#NEVA4GET


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Didn't survive Y2K.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is contacting us from beyond the grave...


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ is scared sheetless!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to impress the local senior citizens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has zero confidence in his own abilities


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Talks like the crocodile hunter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Speaks like a native Inuit


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is approaching the 5,000 posts limit.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is very observant


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ solved the crime of the missing left foot.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

goes to the beach at midnight


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ goes around asking people for change for a nickle.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dreamt of San Pedro last night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has serious Hilary Clinton fantasies


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Is really a robot zombie pirate.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in a ice cave


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Is jealous that I live in an ice cave


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks I am a god


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is delusional


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is probably right


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Doesn't know his left from his right.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is thinking of changing location


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Has already done so - Traitor!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Makes me think of "Taz"


edit: YOU INTERRUPTED MY POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Should look start blaming himself more often.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

should double check his typing


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

should avoid being a typing Nazi


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

apparently isn't bored


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^Is a robot bent on killing everyone, except me.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

is always wide awake


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reminds me of a baby Kangaroo


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ always makes me wonder if that animal is on the lap of someone wearing jeans or a jean skirt.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

^ Should not shave for the rest of his life so that his beard can become the most epic beard known to man


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Should give me better shaving advice.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Makes my eyes sparkle


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ status means "oh" in Greek


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ made me do a black and white nude picture shoot. My avatar is all I could show.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is misunderstood


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Keeps it secret, keeps it safe.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a man of many talents


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a man of many wishes.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Is a rump shaker.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Thickshake short of a Mac Happy meal


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

^inspires me more than anyone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is easily impressed


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Posts a lot.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

TBAM's avatar reminds me of Daft Punk.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Awesome signature quote.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is actually a ghost


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives with Politicians


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Parent's are American diplomats, from Israel, living in China, working for Saddam.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

is badazzzzzzzz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a bluegrass girl


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Favorite restaurant is Outback Steakhouse


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

is a fan of Led Zeppelin


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Has a very cute avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is having fun online


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is a Tasmanian devil


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

status means "everything flows" in Greek


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks he understands foreign languages


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Is always above me no matter where I am. I wish I was never born! *runs away*


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is a talented and friendly fella!


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

is 10x cooler than me


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^Is a million times cooler then me. Promise.

Izzy!  Thanks man!


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

^ Is too kind


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is a personal friend of mine,whom I have yet to meet :]!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Funny guy.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

is unknown to me, though I have strong suspicions he might be a pretty brilliant guy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a clog dancer


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Enjoys singing in the rain.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a private dancer, dancer for money, any old music will do...in the rain.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Can do the 'classy rabbit' dance.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

has a relating signature


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Likes to smoke?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

speaks Walloon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has verbal diarrhea


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Has herbal astigmat.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lives in a shoe.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Likes Brazil.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is bored


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Licks toads.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Appears to be heartless


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Is a snowshoe siamese.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes chubby cats.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is in love with a stripper.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wants to do the Rumba !


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Cant decide if he likes Salsa or Tango.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

refuses to eat turkey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Contemplates the importance of heritage listed buildings.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Changes his status too, when he changes his avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has something about her !


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

... has an excellent taste in music.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is from Sittard?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is not from Brazil.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ How dare you! 

Is going to the annual Oktoberfest this July in Abuja.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

How did you know ? 

Is quite ingenious !


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Is a great kisser


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a fan of Helmut Lotti


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Owns Big top peewee on v.h.s.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

is in the woods lol ...


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Is alot closer to me then she realizes.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is fast asleep.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Drugged my milkshake to stay online later.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

's milkshake brings all the boys to the yard, and their like, it's better than yours, damn right, it's better than yours, I can teach you, but I have to charge...


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ charges $$$$


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

is from la wessssssssssssssst siddddddddddddddde and good taste in usic


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

.. has a status equivalent to the sound a truck makes when backing up (according to urban dictionary)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a striking green eye.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a somewhere man, currently residing in Los Angeles, California, US.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is confused whether he is in London or Brazil


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

might be a hippy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Grandmaster at Texas hold 'em.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Understands the true meaning of happiness


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is stuck on the 405.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is most definitely the person above me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a tall Texan and a good bloke.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

has a lot of posts


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is not actually outside my window (this is discrimination)


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> is not actually outside my window (this is discrimination)


i moved to under the bed i thought you saw me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes Mercedes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is somewhere even if he doesn't know it.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

likes celtic and rock music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to state the obvious.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

likes Crosses and vintage style


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to keep things close to her breasts.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The fact that he had over 5.000 posts in just about 9 months should be explained.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is going to be utterly and completely shocked when I send her a link to the craziest song ever :eek be warned! 

but she'll have to wait since I have classes all day 
and I'm late...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Should know if _that_ song is as crazy as he said, then I'll forgive him.

Also is the one I missed!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is one super hot female.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Has waited 6 days for somebody to post something after him.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is very charming. But then, he is British, so what else do you want?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

mistakenly believes that Brasilia is British.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks he is amusing !


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is jealous


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Certainly not jealous of you, now that would be ridiculous.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

is in denial


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is retarded.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is offensive


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is funky.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a chopper


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is a PUMPKIN!!! ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has free brainz.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the inside man.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is every woman !


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Is obsessed with Ronald Regan and Oprah for some peculiar reason


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

_Is_ Carl Sagan.

...in disguise.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is pretty awsome ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in a good climate.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is currently in summer.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Lives in a country that makes me hungry when I think about its name.


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Is a big fan of Led Zeppelin?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has a huge crush on the girl in his avatar


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ was in the bathroom for that picture?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only has half a face  
(all my pics are in the bathroom) XD dont wna be caught taking pictures cus id be embarassed :lol ^_^


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the king of monkeyworld, now that's quite impressive!
Long live the king!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Iz a Rockstar :boogie 

^ see what I did there - "Iz", if you don't get it that's OK, it's probably because you're "dazed and confused" like your status


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Does not realize Dazed and Confused is a Led Zeppelin song.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Did actually realize my status is a Led Zeppelin song, but I wouldn't expect anything less from a person called Zeppelin!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably knows there's also a movie with the same name.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

is 20


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

is adept in drawing


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

was an Egyptian Pharoah in a previous life


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Was either Otto von Bismark or Paul von Hindenburg in his past life.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is a stripper i hired for my neigbour's birthday.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the man behind the mask.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is the man in the iron mask/is the man in the mirror 
- I couldn't decide.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

is Bill Clinton.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Is probably sitting :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is urinating up a pole.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is lost in music.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks that life is a nail file (?)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Should know I actually think life is a nail knife.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Has a new found love in Sister Sledge ooohh yeaaaahhh :boogie


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Doesn't realise life is actually just an appendix.

I mean: has a tendency to sneak in between my reactions in whatever thread concerned. :bah


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is not a happy bunny, since there is a bunny in his avatar


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha, Dani, please insult him in 'ITUA' thread. 

TBAM is lost in music with me.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I shall do my best.
Anyway, does not fully appreciate the fine art of biology.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Inhabits the nether regions.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Inhabits a small wooden cabin in the middle of a large, abandoned forest where magical pixies have their babies.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Needs a hug god dammit! Somebody give that puppy a hug!! That's an order!!

I calm down now


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Writes poems about gay bars.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

sings songs about melancholy bars


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Said a word ive never heard of "melanocholy" lol XD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Killed someone :eek


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

*Gasp* All these months... we've been living with... a killer? 
Makes me shiver with total dismay.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Will be in for an _even bigger_ surprise when I post 15 VMs on his wall :eek

lol I cut down srsly


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOVES OPRAH WINFREY!!!!!!!!!! :lol =D


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Is one funkey monkeh xD


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is my companion in the Fyra-malaise.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a talent for something, I'm just not sure what that something is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is friends with OJ Simpson.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is abouts to check out my new firey profile!!!!!!!!!  lol ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Has a profile page that's causing all those forests fires across Australia right now :eek


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

needs to improve his knowledge of geography


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Needs to stop overcooking his porridge in the morning.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Didn't know oprah had 6 toes until I told him


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is an absolute hoot.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Pronounces it "Seltic".


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Uses dial up internet


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Uses WAP.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uses mysterious acronyms


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a garden tool.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is on my friends list!!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is king of the monkeys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has an interesting Avatar.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is a male M'n'M Toad licking fruitloop daydreamer thats broken, joined the site in Nov 2007 and has over 78k posts!!! *breathes* :lol lol ^_^
P.S was just using everything from his profile desc / avatar, not actully suppose to be offensive


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Is a monkey that sure is funky.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is genderless.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Thinks I'm awesome and wishes he was me. You're too kind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is delusional and needs help.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Has included me in his will :bat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is away with the fairies.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Is lay'n lines at stonehenge.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is a great guy with a great beard!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

IZ A ROCK GOD!!! lol  
ZY


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Loves bananas!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

has a huge heart but uses all his time hiding it!!!!!! lol >: D


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Should learn the difference between a hedgehog and a armadillo. Look at it:










_This_ is a hedgehog. It's brownish, round, and spiky.










On the other hand, _this_ is an armadillo. It's grey, more ablong, and has a sleeker skin. Also, it's got a long tail, something the hedgehog lacks. 
It's not very hard. I am sure you can do it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Um the armidillo in your avatar has a smaller tail than the 1 u just posted =0 must be a baby 1 lol XD 

Banned for having a baby armidillo as your avatarrrr ^_^

Edit oops this isnt the banning thread :lol XD


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

To this, I can only respond with a double presidential hand gesture known among certain types as a 'facepalm'.


----------



## Alexis1213 (Jun 20, 2012)

Apparently loves facepalms of president.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is still very young with all her problems ahead of her.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Is ever the optimist.










#mrgrumpycatneva4get


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

speaks fluent Native American


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

is the key to the survival of humanity


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Speaks fluent Somali.

Edit: Oh we moved past the languages section? My bad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is getting to be quite the celebrity poster.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cried for Argentina.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is going into a gulag for disagreeing with me once I take over the world. :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sees the world in Black and white.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sees the world upside down.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Changed his avatar pic a few times recently


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Still plays with barbie dolls.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has an awsome avatar that reminded me of a cartoon in england thats not on tv anymore called rolie polie olie lol XD oh I remembered abit of the tuneee

Hes rolie polie olie, hes the greatiest guy in town du du du dududududu du dududududu Hes rolie ROLIE somethin like that anyway :lol ^_^


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ just reminded me of that show and I didn't want to remember it. Still a nice guy though.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

^lives in the woods.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Her name means heart in Hindi, what a beautiful name too!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

speaks fluent Hindi


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Appears to like pumpkins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Has "wood" in his/her name.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is not as prickly as a prickly pear.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Seems like an interesting person who is interested into Celtic stuff.


----------



## Strawberre (Dec 12, 2012)

*um?*

I guess I am about as blonde as it gets, because I don't understand this post at all....but I just wanted to say hey. hope you are doing alright.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Doesn't understand post.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Understands post.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

understands that he understands post


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

+ and is a she for some reason.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Should speak for himself...!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Should speak for others.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ is about to shock somebody.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is about to be shocked.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Judging by her avatar, she has a good taste.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has great taste in music! :duck


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

only posts in the "Just for Fun" forum


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Likes pumpkin pie


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Shares the same respect for "The Force" as I do.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Is a cool kat!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the force behind the force.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Likes rainbowsssss!!! (and stone hendge) or how ever u spell it lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Eats rainbows for breakfast.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

^ is fascinated by fire.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lives in a cool country.


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

Is my hero.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has a name. Obviously.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is a prince on the outside but hollow on the inside lol ^_^ or is it the otherway around? XD


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Is a funkey monkey, or so he claims...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuu!! I claim to be a FunkyMonkey!! theirs no e in funky lol  ^_^ 

Is from the same country as meeeeeeeeee!!!  *flies union jack*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to post pictures of himself regularly.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is more than a woman to me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has morphed into Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has over 6k posts!!! =0


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is known in France as Funké Monké :cig

^ they like to smoke a lot ^^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

He still can't get over his Oprah addiction. It's like drugs.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> He still can't get over his Oprah addiction. *It's like drugs.*












Has the guy from House in his avatar? I don't know his name, or what else he's famous for, but he's supposed to be sarcastic a lot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Has the guy from House in his avatar? I don't know his name, or what else he's famous for, but he's supposed to be sarcastic a lot.


How can you not know Hugh Laurie from 'A bit of Fry and Laurie'! He is English not American he is very good at doing an annoying American accent though.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Was that a question? I don't see a question mark. Should know when to include a question mark.

inb4 is annoying
inb4 x2 this isn't the ban the person above you thread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Was that a question? I don't see a question mark. Should know when to include a question mark.
> 
> inb4 is annoying
> inb4 x2 this isn't the ban the person above you thread


It wasn't a question it was a statement dear boy !


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

¿ ¡ is unique ? !


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Uses Spanish punctuation marks.

+ Is the coolest member on SAS


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't realise that I'm the coolest member on SAS.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

doesn't realize that i'm the coolest person on earth


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Doesn't realize I'm the coolest person in the universe


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ must be freezing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Isn't as green as he's cabbage looking.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is a stripper for aliens.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows an anal probe when he's had one.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Should consider SAS rehab therapy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is on a train to nowhere


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

lost his virginity to the milkwoman.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is very skilled in randomly insulting people.


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

Is so true about that


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Has a nice trooper hat in her avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has complimented me, so therefore is cool.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks Tasmania is part of Australia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks what he says actually matters. :no


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Spends all his spare time to find a rare art nouveau emerald cut diamond ring.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just can't get enough of me.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Seems to know everything.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Seems to know nothing. Kidding, but he is quite the fellow.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is one of the people I'd call if aliens showed up.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Is now my new best friend.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is a very friendly person, I'd say.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Is a swell lookin chap


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Apparently, doesn't mind a lot of things.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Loves movies and tv shows!!!!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Loves to wear golden chained necklaces.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Loves a woman called Azis. 

^ pretty famous, google her if you don't know


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is in love with Oprah winfreys 6th toe :lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

username is an example of assonance


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is an uphill gardener.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is a Stonehenge!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is a Belgian rock star (in other words, is of epic proportions).


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Is a subject of the Dutch queen.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has a name that reminds me of tutu-karmoon the egypt god or what ever he was lol ^_^ I played him in the school play aswell. If this was a banning thread id ban u for reminding me of my past! lol ^_^ (even tho I loved it)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Tutankhamun?

Used to watch the cartoon Tutenstein.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Leads and facilitates weekly book discussions for lesbian couples.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

He's secretly an exhibitionist.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has sent me a pm which im abouts to read  lol ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope will one day step on a hedgehog with his bare foot and finally realise a hedgehog is nothing like an armadillo.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Uh-oh, doesn't know that hope is a b*tch.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

SWORE!!! but put a small star their so I'll forgive u lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Dislikes swearing. Too bad, first thing people that come to my country learn is swearing


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

is the princess of Micronesia


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the prince of Stone Age tribes living in the darkest Amazon


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ is conspiring a vegetable revolution of sorts in his signature


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Was once a normal butterfly who was tricked into eating toxic waste!!! ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ate a giraffe for breakfast.


:stu


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

AWH!! changed his avatar to 1 I dont likeeeee lol


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

like monkeys and rainbows


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Likes animated movies.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Thinks Cameron from house is hot


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Spends his Sunday afternoons working on a mindblowing book presenting an innovatory view on the subject of progressive ichtyology.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Spends days arguing with people about what animal is on his avatar


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the pretender to the throne of Lichtenstein


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

is a gardener


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Tried to take my plantation...

PLEASE! I beg of you, you can take my money, but _PLEEEAASE_ don't take my plantation!!


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

is a drug addict


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sleeps in a box.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Prefers pooping in public restrooms


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in a cool city, but a crap country!


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Hates on America!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is seriously delusional.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Should prove me wrong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Needs to take life less seriously.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

HATES AMERICA!! (mwahah joking!)  

Wants to go visit stone henge with me and climb up it and eat mcdonalds until the police comes and drags us down and forces their knees and elbows in our backs when nobody is looking  
(atleast they do it secretly unlike american police) loool (sowwy americans I love u rly!!)


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Wants to invite me to come along!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a curious curiosity.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Likes to climb the poles.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

prefers to climb Bulgarians


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Every time he passes a cat, he barks.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Enjoys sitting next to homeless people on the bus


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not realize that homeless people do not travel on buses


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is my best mate Hodders.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is the double rainbow guy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the dude from Cascadia


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is jeolous of our beautiful volcanoes here.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Secretly hates volcanos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Runs with the angels.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Confused me with that statement


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is often dazed and confused.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is one of the aliens I brought to Earth.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Laughs every time someone says the word 'duty'


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is easily amused.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Stole my Mars bar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yodels to the cows.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Loves double rainbows.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reminds me of a puppy.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Owns a Tasmanian devil


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Is imaginative


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows how to milk a cow.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Ate my cow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has very tasty cows.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is not a vegeterian! lol XD


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Doesn't eat meat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has never seen a butchers pencil.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has never seen stone hendge in person but still has an avatar of it


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has seen Stonehenge in person but can not spell it


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

tells lies! cus I avnt seen it lol :lol XD but yeah I cant spell so 1 lie and 1 truth make an equal ^_^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

should visit Stonehenge since he must be fairly close to it (there are day-trips from London to Stonehenge)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has seen the world.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is impressed with the TV show The Fresh Prince of Bel Air.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Enjoys watching programs on Nick At Night


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is pointing at me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lives in the bathroom


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol :lol 

Loves his vegetables! ^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is funkey


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Is crossed between a tiger and a a dog.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is a bigger scarier monkey than me  AKA GORILLA POWAA lol ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

him*!
Probably has a nice singing voice, because we all know monkeys are famous for being good at singing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuu I have a bad singing voice lol  But I sing anyway when theirs a song I like lool ^_^ I was just singing too mins ago actully. Watching bargain hunt and cheryl coles call my name song came on!! 
how dya think I feel when u call my [email protected]@@ u got me confused by the way you change, I dya think I feel when u call my naaaame my naaaame say my name baby! :lol

anyways... 
Likes real housewives!!!  (thats the 1 from new jersey rite? lol)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

(you watch it too!!)

Watches Bargain Hunt?!?!?!?! :eek That show is so boring :lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LIES!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have no idea what real house wives is. :lol 

(I dont watch bargain hunt im at my grans atm so I watch what ever she has on lol  Its not too bad tho I get into it sometimes lol) ^_^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks manual labour is a Spanish bullfighter


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Changed his username... I think.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Played Mario on the Wii today.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Said wii :haha


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Said Wii also.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has almost 2k [email protected]@@ and lives in a super sunny country  lol (wna swop weather?)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Is back.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is true!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uses a lot of gramatically incorrect interjections.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Still likes armidillos lol >: D


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Has a rather monotonous sense of humour.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uses big scary [email protected]@@@


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

uses words he doesn't even know what they mean.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LIES!!!
google explains them to me ^_^ lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Should change his username to FlyingMonkey.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Didn't know monkeys could fly, maybe they do when the pigs are sleeping.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is a fan of Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Is a fan of Stargate


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is a fan of toast.


----------



## spindlehollows (Mar 7, 2013)

is a led zeppelin fan, which automatically means he has fantastic taste in music


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having a pretty nice avatar.


----------



## MLimons (Jun 3, 2012)

Enjoys watching brilliant television programs.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is addicted to music, which is pretty nice.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is solitude on ice.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Should be waiting for life and be happy


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never gets tired of pointing their finger


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has brought this thread to a halt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is King of all he surveys (pumpkin patch).


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

likes simple plan


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

^is not from south pole.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Really lovely avatar. Looks great.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Should come outside the fire.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is a fan of Ninja Turtles. Awesome.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Likes Damnation Angels


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Should share his toast or perish!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Makes me crave Frosties.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Should think of racing with his fast horse


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Should move to Brazil.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is on PickleNose's ignore list


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is now on my ignore list.

 not really


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I look at the person above and I think of a Brazilian girl I fell in love with , hell the idea of a white girl in brazil is so lovable I can't resist loving!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reminds me of a Norwegian town .


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Makes me wna watch casper the friendly ghost film


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Is a badboy but thinks he's a nice guy , that makes him special


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does not appreciate Casper the friendly ghost.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Does not appreciate Rene Descartes


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is going to get jumped by toast-loving women


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is training to become a toast connoisseur


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Likes pumpkin pie.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has a nice quote.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Doesn't have a House, M.d. Avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is always riding his bike.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Maybe that what I should do, get a new bike!
Serious. Ride it everywhere.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL I have inspired you! :yay


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Is inspirational


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Makes me famous  lol ^_^

Also likes burgers !!! OM NOM NOM plain double cheeseburger pl0x!


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Likes to visit zoos.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Is Happy and Hot


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Has some toast


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is living up to his username ("kernig" means "pithy" in German)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wishes he lived in Germany.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

oddly enough, is right, since I would not mind


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is rather ironically a Grammar Nazi...


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Wants to help Nicaraguans.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a noob.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a boob.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Makes inappropriate remarks. :no


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Is a pr00d


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

is l33t


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has awesome avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is infatuated with Keira Knightly


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is in love with Casper.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

IS WRONG! cus if tannsg was in love with casper he wouldn't av changed his AVATAR!!!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Likes to chew on bacon while watching reruns of Ricki Lake.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

CHOPS SUEY!!! lol ^_^ (also lies cus I dont like bacon)  WELL i've never tried it and it smells nice but yeah its scary  lol


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Calls soccer, football.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Loves commercials


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Changed his avatar to a cat!! WHY NOT A DOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has an annoying way of misspelling most words.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Loves my spelling really!!! mwahah lol ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Likes to smear cold porridge on himself while being naked in front of the mirror.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Prefers sushi.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

prefers fish-and-chips to standard Brazilian cuisine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his Bratwurst fat and juicy!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Has a prominent fetish for bratwurst, which has made him collect different brands of bratwursts in glass jars which he stores in his closet. He has also spent a ridiculous amount of time secretly smelling various sausages at the local supermarket.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spends far too much time thinking about what to right in the 'The person above you' post.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Likes to dry hump the pillows.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Should stop looking through my keyhole. No seriously man are you some kind of perv?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is apparently a lower-class crack addict according to his vague status.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Big Brother Reality Show made him famous.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Has a humongous left ear that can be used as a substitute for a umbrella


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

O̘̼̦ͫ͒ͦ̑͂̒̉ͪ͊̽̎̑̃ͭ̆̄̈̋̓͟h̶͈̗̖̺̗̬̯͚͙̮̳̭̯̗͈͈̖̾ͯͦ͊ͣ͑̓̈ͭ̄ͨͮ̄͑͑͛͊̀͢͝ ̷̨̱̪̗̣̙̖͔̦̠̂̈́ͩ͒̅̿͆̅ͨͫͩͪ̌̔͢͝ṋ̷̸͎͎͖̞̺͍̤͉͔͔͍̪̜̞̦͚͔̊̄̋͑̀͞ȏ̸̪̙̳̬̥̣̳͇̣͎̲̳̱͎͓͇̦͖̲̍̃ͨͩͩ̋̈̿̇ͩ̍̌̆̒ͨ̉̀̀͡͠ę͗ͮ̉̽̆͂͊͋̀̉͠҉̣̮̲͙͖͚ ̢ͣͨ̓̄ͤͪ̄̈ͮ́͏͙͓͇̗͙̱̕͢
͈͓͓̩̣͍̥͙͔͔̤ͪ̉̆̓͌͒̑̂̄́́͟͝ͅ
̡̨̮̠̙̹̜̰͚̯̗̤̝͚̲̦̲̞̃́̈́̆̚͡͠w̷̵̰̯̋̑̐́͆͊ͬͭͨ͌ͯ̉ͨ̀h̴̡̻̖͉̪̫͚̤̳͎̲͑͐͑ͦ̓̇͌̇ͤ͗́͆̄͢͠͠ͅa̧̛̖̣̞̯̠͕̤͔̣̫̮̠̭̟͌̎ͫ͒̽͆̊̀́t̢̧̛̃͆̓͊́̈͋ͬͮͯͣ̑̔̈̆ͭ͏͉͖̦̘̳̬s̸̷̸̺͎̯̱̻̹͇̗̳ͧ̆̐̎̄̀ͫ̓̀ ̵̤̼͓͙͙̼̞ͤͭ̓̈́̓͂̋ͩ̐̿̾ͤ̐͠͝ḩ̧̱̬̫͎͎̖̈ͦ̄̓̄ͦ͆ͭ́́͞a̷̛̖̳̭̻̼͓̜͕͚̤̟̘̹͇̱̻̹͊̆̎͋̈́͛̑͛ͦ̈́̿̌͗̓͌̽̀͟p̵̧͇̯͚͓̦̜̥̳̠͍͇̬̣̯̞͉̫ͫ̉̓̔ͬͯ̐͂͗̿̂̔͋ͧ̀̕͡ͅp̸ͮ̈́̑ͣͬͣ͛̋̈́̀̚̕҉͇̬̞̱̝̰̺͎̲ͅe̢͙̗̫͔̥͚ͧ͛̍̓͋̔̀́͡n̵̨̺̲̯̤͔̱̫͙̝̟͙̲͓̩̠̥͉̒ͥ̎̋ͥ̏̑ͫ̉͋̒̕iͣͥͤ̋̉̎͗̚҉̛̟̥̖͎̦̲͎͉̻̲n̴̛͍̗̻̦̤̯̦͈̰̙͉̙̣̼̓̏ͥ̑̽̏ͬͤ͑͟͡͞ġ̶̶̨̬̝̰̮̹̪̝͓̘͕͇͚̱̩͔̯͍͉͊̌̎̇͂͒̎ͥͤ͑͋?̸̸̴̛̗̮̲̻̥̪͉̼̰̱̼͔̪̠̉͆̇ͤͥͫͨ͂̐ͯ̑̕?̳͍͉̭̫̝̘̺̗̩̬̪̠͚̪͊ͫ̏ͭ͊̀̏̃̍̄͗̈͗̽͛̉̈̚͘̕͟!̛̜̰̖͇̰͉̦̲̤͑͑̆͒̾ͤ̏ͨ͢͟͢!̛͙̰̻͇͐̓ͦ̅ͯ̐̓̈͂ͮ͘͢?̛̟̥͖̯͙̠͔̼̻̳̰ͬ̅̋̐̈́̇̄͋ͬ͂͒̂͗́̚͢͠͝?̵̵͈̥̥͍͉̯̜̟ͨͥͧͣͯ̃́͡ͅ!̄͊͛ͣͭͯͯ̒̑͊̋͆̿̽ͮ͌ͣ̀͏̸̪̻̩̪̯̪͈
̴̸̛̗̹̹̦̟̪̯̈́ͩ̽͛ͤͯ͒ͣͨ̐̔ͮ̈́̕̕
͛̿̍̍̓͏̧̕͝͏͉͙̣̬̯͎͉̝̫͍̙


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Doesn't like to say/write more than a few words at a time.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Has one of the coolest avatars in this forum.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Haven't changed underwear in over 3 weeks, being within 1 meter radius of said underwear is highly toxic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the king of filth and squalor.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Wears around a tinfoil hat in fear of having mind read by aliens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is pretty sneaky for changing his username and not telling me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Knows the original username of the person above him yet doesn't leak the info! =D


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a very nice person 

See - for once I said something sensible in this thread!


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

^ when he broke his toad leg from falling i was the one who bought him the splint!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Is Brasilia's sugar daddy XD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Has an extremely hairy right palm due to fanatic fapping everyday for several weeks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has an IQ less than his shoe size.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is tannTASTIC lol =D


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Is a Funky Monkey...


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks like the thing in your picture (no offence plz)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is awsome ^_^


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Listens to Sly and the Family Stone in the nude.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is not really a doctor.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Doesn't realize that "Good Times" isn't a location


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

farts and hiccups at the same time, every time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes her men well rounded and extra hairy.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Actually has a full shell.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is very young with lots of potential.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Lives in an awesome country.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in the best state in the US.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Is a wise and insightful man with a hell of a lot to offer.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Watches sesame street naked.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Reminds me of someone who had username called "Twinkee".


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Is sooo hot :b


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Seems to have missed the thread and a person xD


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Seems to have missed the thread and a person xD


Nope :|


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Eats penguin meatballs.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

has a scary name lol xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is way to positive and happy for this website.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Wants to drag down people into his dark and scary pit...


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

finds women over the age of 80 very attractive


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

women over the age of 80 do not find him attractive


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a fetish for oompa loompas.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Only likes women for their "personalities".


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Desperately tries to overcompensate for her given name.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

(Id say desperate is a bit strong of a word )


Pees in the shower.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Pees only in front of people.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

wants to punch me in my face


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Wants to get punched because he's frustrated, yet, it's something I don't wanna do.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

User name initials are HP but he still doesnt like harry potter


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has never heard of movies such as Mr. Nobody, Enter Nowhere, Dead End, and hmm... Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy.

I do like HP, though it's far from my favourite movies.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Wants to hug me cause i need one


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

should try hugging a body pillow, it's quite nice


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Wants to morph into a body pillow for me


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Has an avatar which is blatant false advertising. I know the moon personally, and it is not from Texas.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Seems to be my opposite. I'm a Gryffindor.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is wedged between two slytherins!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has an arcane username


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Eats silly putty.


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

enjoys stepping spaghetti.. no sauce.. lots of butter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Enjoys hot and humid weather.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

runs an illegal gambling den in chinatown and beats all the chinese people in MJ


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Is part of the illegal gambling den he just mentioned, and is known around as one-eyed pirate Jack.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Was the Uni-bomber


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

She made those bombs


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Is going to get punched in the d*ck when the FBI shows up to my house


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Has great knowledge about male genitalia.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Lives in a cool country.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

hates unicorns


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

breeds unicorns for a living


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

still makes me crave pumpkin pie


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a one-track mind


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Should join the end of the world party with me.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

like to listen to deftones


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Lies in his name cus he rly hammers slowwwww


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Enjoys Christmas, and doesn't know that I'm actually THE Grinch


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ruined Christmas







by burning down an orphanage


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Is young


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is bad at guessing! since Brasillia is rly 80 yrs old!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to dress up, should definitely work in the fashion industry.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Has a picturesque avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't know what to think.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Has won the big money prize from being first in the stripping contest.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Is the drummer in the Aint No Sunshine video.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Should have stuck with old avatar which seemed a bit better to me.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Has a signature that isn't always the case:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OdVw3_FclyY#t=55s


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

I find yr status and avatar rather amusing. It can go something like

Waiting for the sun to set so that we can see our shadows stretch as far as possible


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

*The person above me....*

Has a blog!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Is a dragon turned human.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

loves chocolate


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Is a lovely intelligent young lad who deserves happiness and fullfilment.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is eternally lost and searching for her soul!  
and I agree with ur sentence


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he has a hidden monkey suit somewhere.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is like a hollow log.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has good health but a bad memory! 
(U better not change ur signature or nobody will know what im talking about!!) lol ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Always seems to be in a good mood.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Likes beer and barbecues


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

likes frogs' legs and snails


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

^Is absolutely in love with me.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Obviously has a foot fetish.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Will soon be sweet 16!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Doesn't believe in love on a first sight.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Is not hollow but actually very deep and full of wisdom!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Apparently doesn't know me that well XD
Has a cool name, though I keep mixing it up a bit.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Likes dark things.
Which is great because dark stuff is amazing.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Needs some Funky colours in their life!!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Often watches the discovery channel in hopes of getting a fast glimpse of orangutang and gorilla weeners.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

Often thinks and reflects on *deep* things...for example, they ask themselves why the word abbreviation is such a long word!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is apparently blessed.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Is into nature and hiking


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Shares my foot fetish!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is obsessed with foot fetishes.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Squeals like a pig at every toilet visit.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

squeels like a toilet at every pig visit


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Toilet like a pig at every sqeel visit. 
ME WANTED TO PWAY TOO! lol xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Probably has taken naked pictures of himself at one point in his life.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

probably super hot and eating candies


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

never changes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Always puts the toilet seat down after he has finished.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Forever stuck in existence like the rest of us, with no possible way of getting out.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes profound statements


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has been growing pumpkins in his avatar for a good few months now.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

The person above me has yet to send me that Camo onesie


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Probably has a few people chained up in her basement.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Heyyou said:


> The person above me has yet to send me that Camo onesie


lol the camo 1 is kinda ugly and dull, (grey black and white)  I HAVE a hamster 1 u'll like tho!! :yes ^_^

annnnd.

The person above me has a bad word in their name xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Will get electrified by a faulty toaster in about 7 years which will be too much for his heart to handle -> there'll be a grand burial ceremony -> sadly the body was sent by mistake to the crematory and the ashes was oddly stolen by a crazed librarian who was intoxicated with nutmeg -> the librarian dropped the ashes in a snowdrift while running from the police -> the urn was later discovered by a random junkie who proceeds to sell the contents of the urn as high quality heroin to the neighborhood -> R.I.P Funky :'(


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

enjoys imagining new situations lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is very snugly.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Eats coco puffs with 2% skim milk.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Listens to good music.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is quite consistent with his postings.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Once wandered into the LGBT forum without knowing it was the LGBT forum


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

is turned off by not butts.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

Is madly in love with me but doesn't know it yet...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

knows what she likes.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has changed his Status to trudging through treacle. UMMMMMMM TREACLE!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wishes he was a primate.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Wishes he was god.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Wishes he was a real prince! xD


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Is secretly wearing a dress now.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

IS psychic! lol


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Is a cheeky monkey with a huge heart and a gorgeous dog.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Probably sits in the bathtub and masturbates while eating large portions of fish 'n' chips.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is the god of dirty talk? lol xD


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

is gorgeous :teeth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is good at flirting lol ^_^


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Is king of the monkey world


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is only lonely.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Is bouncing through bubbles which is awesome!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Likes sim didle impsons lol ^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Favorite color is ORANGE!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Has a creative imagination


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is awesome :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is trying to steal my onesie partner from me :cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a liar, and defamation spewer. :no


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

is a liar, for I am the only true God.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a lying Half-baked human experimentation in a land far far away, on a back water desert planet.

Oh and guilty of blasphemy.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

is jealous of my unique experiences.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is a blasphemer that is Jelly that others aren't jelly.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Said jelly twice which makes me hungry :yes
(I used to eat jelly cubes their super tastey lol xD)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

^ that's so adorable :teeth and shall always be my onesie partner!! :squeeze


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is missing Teddy Bear


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blank


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

has a name, face, is located somewhere, maybe?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

is a badass


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Is old and ugly and smell like an octopus.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is not what he thinks he is.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has been trudging through treacle alot longer than hes been bouncing through bubbles :yes


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Is a funky monkey that smells funky.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is really only a King with ambitions to be an Ace


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks pumpkins are intelligent.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

is poetic and artistic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is very intuitive.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Wants to buy me a new onesie mwaha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is just too funky for all the monkeys.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Wont open up his own TannTastic tanning shop!! Imagine all the girls that would be chasing you!!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

has a username that rhymes


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Apparently likes the color pink...


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

is very unique and has a awesome personality


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

lives in a hill


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Peron above me is pretty beautiful :3


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Has a mysterious avatar...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Is a laid back girl who's also mature for her age


----------



## JEK68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Says she's not interesting which I seriously doubt.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Is too kind


----------



## JEK68 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is too modest.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is Harpo masquerading as Groucho


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is my digger mate.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Changed his status from bouncing through bubbles which I liiiiiked lol xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the happiest male on SAS.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because liiiies the hair dresser cut off my fringe q.q sad times lool xD
WELL sad times yesterday back to happy times today ^_^

Edit:
O wait its not the banning thread lolol xD 

OK the person above meeeeee
Says im happy but in his signature says happy ppl have bad memorys!! omgawd lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks he is in the banned thread. :no


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Always chooses outdoor views as his avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has many endearing qualities.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Has quite alot of posts.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Has a good taste in movies.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Knows nothing.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Eats WAY too many cookies to be taken seriously.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows that I am the King of SAS.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Knows that I am the King of MonkeyWorld xD


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the King of rhyming usernames


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

is king of the pumpkins


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is Northern and proud.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

is the go to man


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is obviously clueless.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Sin said:


> :stu


what the heck does that mean? :blank


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Doesn't know :teeth
(And also wants a dragon pick axe)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has brought this thread to a halt


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

will not go quietly into the salad bowl


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Have seen him before mr. dragon !


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Enjoys dill sandwiches.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

oooo changed his avatar!! ^_^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not change his avatar, because then it would not match his username


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

lives in the land down under


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes her stalkers up front and personal.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Is the stalker


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

ive never seen you here before, but I like your name and avatar


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

<3 I usually post alot but I had a busybusybusy week lol ^_^ and thx  

^ Is advertising smoking with her avatar  (joking lol) xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a cheeky monkey.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Stole the E out of FunkEyMonkey ^_^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Is the cutest monkey in a onesie!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

has a perfect username to describe herself ^_^


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

is my arch-primate-enemy :evil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a cheapie meepie.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Posts more than me which makes it impossible for me to catch up :cry xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is just crazy for B1 AND B2


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oooooooo changed his status again :yes ME LIKESSSS


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

secretly murders monkeys


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

secretly hides monkeys to prevent them from being murdered


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

witnesses the monkeys getting murdered


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reported this massacring to the relevant authorities.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Was the relevant athorities he reported them to


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Is about to get arrested for animal cruelty


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Is about to be fined and searched for being in possession of illegal narcotics.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has just informed wordscutyoulikeglass about the police raid and leaked all the details  ^_^


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Has been in possession of propane and propane accessories.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has been watching The Dome.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has just been banned by me in the banning thread.
MY PLAN WORKED!!


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Has more posts Dx


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a man of high moral standing lol.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is easily persuaded into thinkin ppl have high moral standings  xD
#BewareOfAnyoneWithMonkeyInTheirName :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Would like to travel to Mars.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

knows a lot of things about me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows that I know many important facts about everyone.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Knows too much stuff about too many ppl. NEEDS TO BE STAWPED!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is really a cartoon character


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Likes salad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes Raspberry ripple ice cream.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Likes Raspberry ripple ice cream.


 likes where the ocean meets the sky, was just banned for bein a spy


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks for change in hell.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Looks for change in hell.


 use's brain to come up with creative painting idea's..:bash


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Listens to Boston in a nuclear fallout zone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is sunshine on a cloudy day.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Possibly admires Winston Churchill.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes the sound of the Ocean.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is British and longs for long walks near cliffs beside the raging ocean. Weather delays such plans due to consistent rain. Owns at least one raincoat and one umbrella. Does not have a Ferrari, but is planning on obtaining one through clandestine action that rhymes with "nuclear first strike." Is actually Obi-Wan Kenobi in an alternate universe, and thus enjoys swordfighting on the brim of active volcanoes. 

Secretly controls MI5 and is thus drinking buddies with James Bond. Frequently espouses in English pubs about Platonic philosophy to enraptured crowds. Has won at least two Nobel prizes in mathematics.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has been doing his research :clap


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

needs a new status :] I like the cooler ones like bouncing thro bubbles :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just for you Funky.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

yayyyyyy  

-Makes ppl happy xD


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Has an amusing avatar


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has an arcane username


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Has a fancy lexicon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a little ray of sunshine.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Is of good health, but has a poor memory.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Just me smile with her comment (ty!) and seems to be cultured, which is always a big plus.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a crush on SunshineRayy


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Is probably great at making people laugh, and possesses keen observational proficiency.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is a beautiful person :3


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Apparently, likes to "play too much and insult jokingly," which I both embrace and employ in my peers.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Likes Leonardo di Caprio. Me too. :boogie


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

ALSO like Leonardo DiCaprio =w=


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Enjoys Pirate Cats and lives in Morgan Freeman.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is the sunshine to my liiife


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

has fleas :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the ring master of his own flea circus.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

is one the main performers in my flea circus. He plays the violin in a mini tuxedo.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Likes flannel. (I think that's a flannel in your picture...)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

O.O is very cooooooooooooool


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Is exponentially _more_ cool.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

BTW, Funky Monkey....loveyoursunshineface.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Seems to be as lazy as I am^^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ist ein Neuling aus Deutschland.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Has an excellent Homer Simpson voiceover in his country.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Likes the shinshine face I posted \(^_^)/


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Likes monkeys eyes, I don't actually thought they were paws.

Likes all his fruit that he eats :haha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Might be as old as me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

is like totally not crazy


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Is 2 years older than me. (Oh my god the creativity lol)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has good English.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Makes excellent posts in this thread.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

DanielFromGER said:


> Is 2 years older than me. (*Oh my god the creativity* lol)


haha! So many lolz @ this


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Needs to put her pic back, because I didn't see it.


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

I is too scaredddd :afr

The person above me...should probably become friends with me and check PMs! :yes


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

SunshineRayy doesn't know how to spell "right near the beach"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a cannibal


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey admires Tyler Durden. He's probably stealing adipose tissue from clinics to make soap dynamite in his basement.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Loves bacon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Excels at stating the obvious.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Exels at stating the obvious about ppl whose stating the obvious lol #MindBlown  xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joined SAS on the same month but a different year than me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is still trying to decide what his favourite post is


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wishes he could be me.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Would love to be me


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

longs to be someone of my calibre

(see what I did there!?!)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a member of a self-admiration society because of his ability to make puns


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows a pun when he sees one.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Changed his status to a word I cant pronunce xD


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Needs to send me some money cuz I am broookeeeeeeeee


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Needs to win the lottery and send me mooooore!! mwahah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes what he sees when he stares at himself in the mirror.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Lies :cry xD
That would only happen if somehow I woke up and I was asian :yes Then i'd be like OMGUUUURD \(^_^)/ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Is probably fun to hang with


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is wonderful


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

Possibly enjoys Lewis Carroll.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is from the Midlands.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Is from down under.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in the shadow of the cinder cone.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Does not realize I' live out of the flood zone. I'm safe!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Does not realize that POP is the new ROCK \w/ (^_^) \w/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is Justin Beibers half brother.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam! Figured out my celeb family connection and must suffer the concequences! <- (luckily I cant spell that word so I guess i'll have to let u off) :cry
BUT BE WARNED I got my eye on u!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

SLeeps with a night light : <


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

knows a little too much about the sleeping habits of sas members


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Knows alittle too much about other people knowing alittle too much about other SAS members! :yes


----------



## azureyoshi (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually looks like his avatar picture.


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

Likes to play mario kart


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Likes to drink froffy moshy loshy roshy toshy frappa kappa chino :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wishes he had 10 000 posts like me.


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

Is evidently proud of his post count.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

should be ashamed of her feeble post count. A mere 26, deary me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is cool to hang out with on the SAS chat :yes \(^_^)/


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Every damn time it's always this guy with the monkey avatar!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a complex about monkeys


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Does not like Tony Abbott.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Doesn't know that I am tony abbott. (No idea who he is) :teeth


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Is a sweet dude ( I know men don't like being called sweet - first word that came to mind)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww is sweet herself ;3


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

heroically took part in space expiditions for the soviet union


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Likes space monkeys more than funky monkeys :cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

reeeeaaally likes posting on this thread..also space monkeys need sweet lovin tooo...you've gotta share...:teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is Homer Simpson O.O


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is expensive T_T -carries on walking to the next person-


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has misspelt his username in his signature


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has an unusual status.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

applied to get into the kkk but was rejected


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his women on the big side.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

goes to footlocker to watch women try on shoes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks McDonalds is a restaurant.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

cant afford anything on the dollar menu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has just graduated from the University for beginners.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

is the kid on youtube that tried to shove a remote control up his ***


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is usually green with envy unless he is playing with his balls.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

has VERY tiny balls (if u can even call them balls)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reminds me of a spoilt child always trying to get his own way.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

is an old man


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is yet to grow up.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

is close to dying of old age


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks he is amusing. :no


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

is very sensitive and took all the fun out of this game


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is now sulking, and did not have the last say. :yes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

i see him a lot O:


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

has an obsession with twerking O_O


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is really Spring62 in disguise


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is my Capital friend.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is creating cornucopia


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Loves this song :teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is a cat or a fox, can't see that well


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Mexican.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is a spammer.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

^ likes to cherish yesterday, live today and dream tomorrow


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Likes twerking


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Makes me moist


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Should be promoted to Mod, because he is so damn good looking and funny, we should have a day to celebrate him and all give him money and sex


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Masturbates every day.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

We'll um no 
The next smells like they stepped in dog s hit


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope I don't I'm a cleaning maniac.

Hmm let' see next person is kind and polite.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

^ Totally insaneish.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Looks a bit like Olivia Wilde


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

made me google olivia Wilde so I could compare xD


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

knows how to use Google


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

He cant live without his pumpkins


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

is a dreamer


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

prefers to have nightmares instead


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

revived this thread yesterday xD (After I killed it) :lol


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

can be quite goofy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is perceptive


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is hood


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is in love with Grumpy cat.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

lives in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lives in a pearl


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Loves pumpkins


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Has lots of posts


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the pot calling the kettle black


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Seems to be rather quirky


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Is 31 years old.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

either loves pain or is about 1 inch thick based on her location


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Steals all my food :cry


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

should put a lock on he refrigerator


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Is a person of integrity.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is seriously sensitive.


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Is the wind?


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Is a fruit, purple's a fruit?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a tautological username


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks he is in the Banned thread.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Is a star on Gold Rush, dug up 400 ounces last year and had one hecka party with it.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Has a picture of a hilarious looking dog as their avatar.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Likes kitties and long hair on men. Two of my favorite things


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Drives the fastest corvette in WV


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never has any change.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Was a cliff, but now is An owl


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows his calibre of his guns.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Always has a cool status :yes ^^


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

has the most pyro friendly public profile design on the site.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

has the most religious/wrestling type signature!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

has missed a few other member's sigs


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

should point out other members who have religious/wrestling sigs...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

includes shameless plugs (advertising) in his signature


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is interested in Germany so he's alright in my book


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not banning him


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Has posted about banning in the wrong thread. Lol.

(I did the same type of thing the other day in a music thread--posted a "this or that" by mistake, hah.)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

stares flirtatiously at her arm too much


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Stares at people who stare at there arm too much


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Has a brightly colored signature


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a darkly-coloured avatar


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely loves pumpkins


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lacks imagination


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can dish it out but can't take it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Will become the gereral of my army when I become the Emperor of china :yes


----------



## Moonchild23 (Aug 20, 2013)

Took his user name from a poem and being called cheeky monkey, if memory serves. I'm not a stalker, I swear :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Has a cute avatar! And an awesome location : )


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

has an avatar that i always think is an elf when i first glance at it


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Likes twerking


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

likes miley cirus, because she makes other people sick


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant spell Miley Cyrus xD


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Can spell names wonderfully!

It's a gift my friend.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

His name reminds me on impalumpa xD


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Is not going to win the Last Post Wins thread.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Got great story telling skills, when pikatchu yelled:"hmhmhelp meme" I almost shed a tear


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Has a cool username. And really made my day.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

watches too much tv


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is not in my kitchen eating my food


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Is a talented artist whose work includes interesting details.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Truly made my day, thanks, you are fantastic


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

username contains the same number of different letters as syllables


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

douses his veggies in saturated fat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his donuts with big holes.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

doesn't like doughnuts


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Is a fridge raider. ):<


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Claims to be artistic.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is an owl...watching you


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is very knowledgeable about the kingdom of animals and their behavior


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

has a cool beard thing going on


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

examines avatars with a magnifying glass


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

has poor eyesight, probably


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes unjustified assumptions about eyesight


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

makes ham sandwiches out of ham


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

made a video


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Watched the video


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

only watches high-calibre videos


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

lives in a cranberry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Canadian Newbie.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Adopted himself in a blind rage


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

prefers deaf rages


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Accepts people incapabillities, accepts the deaf the blind and love them as they are, but I do wonder how does he feel about vegetable people


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is very observant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Really needs to ditch the Christmas stocking cap already and get with either the Black History Month or Valentine's Day program.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks left in her avatar but I suspect she looks right


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

What a cool compliment I just made, you look all-right girl!
I'm brilliant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Is named after a character in one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Doesn't read enough books!!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an atheist


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Is a rock star!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hides his light under a bushel.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is a gangster


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

has been working dem streets for along time :yes


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Vicious monkey, approach with cautious.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is friends with Charlie.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Can tan the finest quality leather.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has always got change for a quarter.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Would sell me his 13k post count for $100 if they were transferable ^^


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Has a funny nickname


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows her French horns.


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Is wise beyond his years and never lets anyone ruffle his feathers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is not a big green eyed monster.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Has never offered me a donut.


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Apparently stole MY donut (see DP)


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Needs to put down them doughnuts stat


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Tells it like it is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pushes in when it isn't his turn.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Is definitely a hooter


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows her way around a meat pie mate.


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Eats only organic mice.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has the eye of the tiger.


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Cannot locate the tv remote and has watched infomercials for 48 straight hours.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Fell asleep with an itchy crack and mysteriously woke up with a smelly finger.


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Turned his belly button lint into a nice sweater.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is yet another Californian on this forum.


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Is saving up for a plane ticket to California.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wishes she could live in British Columbia.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Uses chest hairs as currency.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Offends owls on a daily basis, but secretly jealous of their ability to twist their head


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

should deflate augustus gloop


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has something against augustus gloop


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Loves the colour orange.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Loves owls


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

loves cats


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Is going to solve world hunger by baking the world's largest pumpkin pie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is hoping to win this years Noble prize.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Is secretly in love with the squirrel on my windowsill.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is a medium o.o


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

must be a medium to know that she is a medium


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is right, and I know he is right because I'm right as well.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is Willy Wonka's pet lizard


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Is jack Sparrow


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Is under someone's bed


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the bed police


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Comes from a place that sounds like Cranberry 
and cranberry harvesting looks awsome :yes


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Has 2 missing toes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is smokin'


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is starring -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes bad jokes


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Likes to stalk me..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is hypocritical


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is confusing me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is easily confused.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is secretly an *** inside -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has resorted to profanity.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is not as wise as the owl looks..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is very argumentative...


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Likes a lil rough play


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is Kinky


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is correct


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to be on top.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Likes to be on the bottom


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows me very well.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Might break his back in other positions lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is my flexible friend.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is a bit dominant ... lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

_Is my submissive partner in crime. _


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

No no... is NOW MY.. submissive rag doll lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is my own personal punch bag lol.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is a king of buzz kills lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the Queen of Sheba


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Is secretly a caring guy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

actually has 20-20 eyesight - wears glasses purely as a fashion accessory


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is Teachers pet.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Is not a pet.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Seems to like bikes...


----------



## MsFatBooty (Feb 16, 2014)

needs some good (brain) washing

) xxx


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

secretly works for the CIA


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Works for his local council.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is secretly wishing MetalPearls to respond but got me instead MUHAHAHA


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Was secretly waiting for me to respond


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not both work the streets and be under the bed


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

under estimates Kalliber


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is one of Santas little helpers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a wonderful person.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Has more posts than me :cry


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Gives attention to quantity instead of quality


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

spends hours polishing his posts up


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is full of wonderful anecdotes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Secretly admires me.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Secretly admires me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Will win no prizes for unoriginal posts.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Secretly admires my unoriginal posting style.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Secretly admires.....me! :evil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a little teeny weeny cup cake.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Posted at the same time as me so couldn't talk to the person he wanted to :b


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Secretly admires.....me! :evil


Caused me to break the rules of the thread to confirm that what she says is indeed true. 



tannasg said:


> Is a little teeny weeny cup cake.


Edits his posts when others slip in unexpectedly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the smoking gun.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Fraulein .


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Laughs like Jabba the Hutt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is not an Umpalumpa.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

You're banned. Oops, sorry wrong thread.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Isn't pictured on her avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is not Russian.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is Gollum evil personality


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has offended my sensitive side.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is accepting my apologies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Unpleasant


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks vaguely familiar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is easily flattered.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks she is a cut above the rest.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

will die eigenen Charaktereigenschaften geheim halten


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Is speaking gibberish

inb4 foreign language


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Is from Germany a place I know very little of and completely ignorant about...like California.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Right but I know that I can not make the assumptions that Germans are bad.....I just keep an open mind.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

thinks I have never had a boner.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Trying to put me to bed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has nightmares


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is all sweetness and light. :no


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Reminds me of me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thinks he knows me.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Charged an elder 25 cents to help her across the street.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Only tips female waiters.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Has cooties


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Wonders what part of a chicken the nugget comes from.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his milkshakes extra spicy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Asks a yes or no question in a true or false question thread >: D mwaha


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an officianado of true-false questions


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

A small vegetarian man who lives in a pumpkin patch, he speaks of words I do not understand.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is sweet 16.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Has penis cancer


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

pretty rad


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Wants the V


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is up for it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has more friends on his list than I do. Though I weed out the people that either haven't been around SAS a while or that I haven't chatted with much.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Dances every night to justin bieber like I do!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You got that right! 

Has an interesting Avatar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

only posts in the Just for Fun forum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the big Kahuna of SAS.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Confuses me by the word kahuna -googles- lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a very infrequent member of SAS.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

:cry speaks da truuuths lol actully im slowly gettin back into it ^^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Speaks in riddles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is easily confused.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Is a Merman >^)))< ～～


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

was excommunicated as a mermaid for failing the swimming test


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the man of the hour.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Recently changed his avatar ^^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is best pals with Cuppy.


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Is a lover of Leaves


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is now offline.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is also offline + changed his status woo ^^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

changed his age relatively recently


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Has a good memory lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reminds me of Peter Pan.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is tryin to say im gettin old T_T lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

More like 22 going on 16, lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

is sounding better ^_^


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Spends his weekends hiding in a grandfather clock.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a closet horologist


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Has discovered my dark secret.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hasn't got his L plates yet.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is planning on stealing Taplow's L plates


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Is organising a revolution in order to overthrow the government and to then impose his own dictatorship upon society, that's if he can get the afternoon off work.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has somehow figured out my coup and now has CIA's top assassins tracking him down :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Hobbit fan.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

reminded me I still need to watch hobbit 2 lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I s pleased that I reminded him to Watch Hobbit 2 XD


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

let someone go through such horror by watching the hobbit..


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks he is Merlin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Makes great pumpkin soup.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Is 'left of centre' somewhere...?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is still at school.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Is biting karma at the ***


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

*************** *** ** ********


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a gut feeling that he doesn't like me.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Works in a chocolate factory.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

hopes he finds a golden ticket


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is mighty fine.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Is perfectly aged for a fine wine


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Has an avatar that makes me think of smooth criminal. Aw Michael Jackson, why?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has an avatar that makes me think of a terrorist


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a Rose among thorns.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> has an avatar that makes me think of a terrorist












I've always wanted an opportunity to use this gif online. Thanks for giving it to me. :haha

Has a devious looking owl for an avatar.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

TPAM gif makes me laugh.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

TPAM is back since it's monday


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

seeking777 said:


> I've always wanted an opportunity to use this gif online. Thanks for giving it to me. :haha


Why? In the avatar










the thing carried on the person's back looks like a weapon to me.

^ Thinks Tuesday is Monday.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his roast beef and pickle sandwich only on Thursdays.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is the undisputed king of SAS.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

an owl trying to kill me.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> Why? In the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, I'm was joking, I tried to make that obvious but I guess it wasn't. But having a weapon doesn't equal a terrorist either. She also has camouflage on and dog tags around her neck. Why not assume she's a soldier, warrior, black female ninja lol or whatever. Anywho, don't take my response seriously, because as I wrote before I was joking.

Tpam must be a fan of the most recent Batman series.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is right that it is annoying when a joke is taken seriously - considering whether it could be misinterpreted is an integral part of jokesterism I suppose


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his Vegemite sandwiches with a glass of ginger beer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is currently not showing as being online.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is trying to overtake milleniumman75's post count


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

^ is a "maverick" / "unorthodox thinker" (according to dict.cc)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rarely posts...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

posts a lot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knows his Bible.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Is a part time ninja


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

likes RPG games


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Can burp the alphabet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is located in the same state that my dad was born in.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not live in Florida


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Would like to live in the Father land.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

..does not have a gender listed.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Lives in the big apple


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in Toyworld.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Is a giant tree


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has been around the track more than once.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

joined sas same month as me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

did not join SAS in the same month as me


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

is from a beautiful yet dangerous place


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Has mad swag like me


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Has a status contrary to her profile picture.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Is no longer a teen


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is no longer 21


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

has been around on the fun section along time ^^


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

dissappears at random and doesn't call or write to say if is ok..:teeth


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

cooks chickens and rolls them into cigarettes, then travels back in time to give them to a little girl in 1900


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

is the muffanman!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Has a profile picture that was taken on a MacBook. :b


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

is taller than they've ever been.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Confuses Egypt and England lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Migrates in the winter


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

can rotate his head 360 degrees :yes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

is one funky monkey. See what I did there?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

is a metalhead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is fighting the good fight


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Post count impresses me( I apologize if that came across as jerky like)


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

is a fellow New Jerseyan.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

stands outside my house. It's ok, I'm not one to judge.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

is apparently my neighbor. Damn.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

likes to be called Pooh Bear in bed.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

used to be my friend when I first joined SAS


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

sexy indian guy


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Aliens gave him an anal probe


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Works in a shady chocolate factory.

There's no earthly way of knowing 
Which direction we are going. 
There's no knowing where we're rowing 
Or which way the river's flowing. 
Is it raining? 
Is it snowing? 
Is a hurricane a blowing? 

Not a speck of light is showing 
so the danger must be growing. 
Are the fires of hell a glowing? 
Is the grisly reaper mowing? 
Yes! The danger must be growing 
For the rowers keep on rowing. 
And they're certainly not showing 
any signs that they are slowing!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Is from a state I've spent a lot of time in


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

has a very cool hobby


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Is a friendly guy 

Thanks  wonder which one you mean lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

avatar reminds me of foxy cleopatra from austin powers lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is back on SAS and ready to design your profile. :yay


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

-hides- im no longer a profile designer for hire lol

^ pics been doge'd


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

has a zany, crazy, totally topsy turvy, off the wall, outrageous .... sense of humour?


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

is a LEO!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

votes Republican just to add to her air of mystery


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

can't get enough of halloween


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Knows how cool it is to push elderly people into the road.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

person above me has..... got confused between Egypt and England .


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The person above me clearly has no knowledge of Tutankhamen and his great pyramid of Basingstoke.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me has no end of witty comebacks. b)


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The person above me is too kind.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me.... makes good judgements


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

the person above me has an understandably high level of enthusiasm for being a Leo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me ........has a habit of getting things BANG ON !


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

The person above me mesmerises lions with pretty colours in order to make a quick getaway!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me is not just a funky monkey....... but an M&S Funky Monkey


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

TPAM is the Bravo, not Cowardly, Lion.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me..... liked a particular American sitcom from yesteryear?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

tpam has the same zodiac sign as me


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me is proud to be a Leo.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

The person above me wrongly thinks LEO is better than Virgo >: D


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uses arcane acronyms


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me has a great time at Halloween, due to copious amount of pumpkins.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The person above me likes lions


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well, not overly, but I am definately like a lion in some ways.

the person above me is a sly fox with a cunning plan. ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Of course not :no It's just a name, nothing planned at all... :twisted

The person above me likes some of the Halloween movies. I do as well opcorn


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The persons above me have confused above with below.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

@ karen.

yes, I like walking . as fresh air and excessive. doest matter if its warm dry, or wet and windy.... Ill go.

the person above me ( karen) . likes ham and pineapple Pizza?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes

TPAM has completed a sponsored walk or silence lol?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No

TPAM thinks I'm really cool.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The person above me makes my life grey and washed out in comparison.


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

The person above me might be confused about his location.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the person above me owns a radioactive cat with a glowing tongue and eyes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person above me is a robot..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The person above me is an individual.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person above me will not post after me


----------



## ImpulsiveJoker (Nov 1, 2014)

The person below me likes to post using a smaller font.


----------



## ImpulsiveJoker (Nov 1, 2014)

The person above me unfortunately made an error in his/her post, and he/she cannot seem to edit it.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not realize that a predetermined number of posts must be made before the edit function is enabled


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Likes to lay down the law


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is under the impression that I make the law


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Is under the impression I care about the law


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is missing someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has done nothing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Loves to ban people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a diabolical plan


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

has great vision


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is an enigma.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats humans


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is ineffective


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

is... super effective!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is nearly always right.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

has a secret super power :O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is working with my researchers to increase my superpowers by investing in quantum mechanics.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

enjoys kitttens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fights the good fight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will come back to this thread


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

_is_ this thread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is best friends with Casper.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is always online


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't know anything about the person above me. :/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Joined recently


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

is a spy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an alien from another planet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Loves talking Religion.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

likes to suck icicles?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is another newbie.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Has 19 066 posts :O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is online


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a bespoke dress shop in the High street.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats rotten fish


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

is part of a conspiracy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person above me is an illusion


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

will one day own a restaurant by day, and engage in espionage by night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't realise that Amon is afraid of the dark.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Robot in disguise


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a mind defect.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes animals


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spreads false rumours.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

showers with a whistle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an assassin


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

is a Djinn


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

is at 99


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

is.... OVER 9000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is annoying


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uses small font


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

secretly fancies the person below me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

claims to be psychic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a great admirer of mine.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a honey.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Was inactive for 9 months.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is bad


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not have any valid grounds for making that accusation


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Is the leader of a cult that worships the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is not living up to his username


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Lives in a Canberra 
Ha ha ha ha 

I feel sorry for the person above me .



Except when it's Summernats time . Then I'm jealous as hell


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

lives in Perth
I pity people who live in Perth.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is not offline


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> lives in Perth
> I pity people who live in Perth.


Incorrect . In WA yes but not perth .

The person above well um 
Same as before ha ha ha

Still jealous of Summernats too


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lacks imagination


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has a very vivid imagination.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Has the same name as a national park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bot


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Is a private person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an alien


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Is unclear about his or her status.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Likes the color purple


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Likes weird alien babies, or maybe is one?


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Gusthebus said:


> Likes weird alien babies, or maybe is one?


 was a Robin williams fan


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Likes to put mustard into her morning cup of coffee.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

is avoiding responsibilities :cig


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lives in Germany ....I think.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

likes cats


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Based on status, seems to be annoyed with something or someone.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Knows 2 heads are better than 1


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is impersonating a rabbit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prefers pumpkins to people.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

posted today, 02:29


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Isn't Human


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Seems easy…


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

is currently thinking about her breathing, her blinking, her tongue resting in her mouth, and now all these movements have shifted to manual.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Is dead inside.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes to tease.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Needs someone to use as a scratching post


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Needs their bunny ears cut off


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Loves Michael. 

Person under me don't judge me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doesn't like to be judged and is fearful of recriminations.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

would prefer their cat to be taken to a warm place, rather than be frozen onto an icicle


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

The person above me has 3,333 posts until he posts again o.o


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Is inside her mind.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Thinks my bike is nice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a sweet little darling.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh I'm just a ray of sunshine, darlin'.

Is a cat who's name I always remember, but never know if I'm saying it correctly.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

With a name like that she could use some bunny ears


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Has a hypnotic avatar


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the President of the local chapter of the Ronald Reagan fan club


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Has a pumpkin patch in their avatar


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

^ Likes kittens and puppies


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

likes mutant peanuts


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

^ She is right  and is from Australia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has only 3 friends.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Has no friends.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wishes she could be my friend.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Wishes i wanted friends.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Talks to herself.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Touches them self.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is as frigid as an Icelandic summer.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm as warm as a nice summers day on the island beaches of Hawaii. My name is Summer, pretty warm  

TPAM is secretive with nothing answered on their "about me".


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

^Isn't human


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

must have an extremely small keyboard


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Enjoys Halloween.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has dark secrets


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has x-ray vision to see dark secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes lime flavored water


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a magnifying-glass salesman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has united the Querdenker tribe into a fighting force.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like anyone


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Is dead inside.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes her home state of Alaska.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like vegetables


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not like piranha


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

A hydrogen atom that will be used in one of the nukes that wipe out humanity in 2061 is currently in a protein chain in his right ear


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has stepped up to the plate.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tried to stop Dorothy from getting to Oz


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is actually an alien from another planet


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Has been posting for a really long time


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Has meat vision


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed her Math test


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

failed the Egyptology test


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

could maybe spare me a pumpkin or two please?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Collects dog semen.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has gone too far


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

is right in his assumption about gangsteroflove.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Isn't human


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

isnt human either .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed his Math exam


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is the first person to post in the poll i just made


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Am i the only one who thinks Amon is a fax machine? :b

(Love your sense of humour)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Didn't say anything about me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an alien from another planet


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is right and owns a pumpkin farm.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

likes to take a semi-nude selfie?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes inappropriate comments


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Uses facebook too much


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is another newbie


----------



## justme6893 (Apr 3, 2015)

^ is NOT a newbie and is located in a Pink Floyd album. *jealous*


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

still has to explain what happened to the other 6892 justme's


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has put me on their ignore list.


----------



## rusty7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Loves nature and fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Needs to be quiet


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

needs to be noisy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Needs to let his statements be known


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Should reveal her secrets


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Needs an avatar


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

loves poetry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has nice taste in music :boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his routine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was the last person to post before Word Association 3 thread closed


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is not the last person to post before the "Person Above Me" thread closes


----------



## iamrabbit25 (Sep 2, 2013)

I think all of you above me are secretly high functioning zombies. I applaud y'all lol.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a devotee of voodoo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Likes his wunderbar sauerkraut .


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordered pizza and paid for it,but i ended up eating it all because I was hungry.She got very angry at me and I started crying,begging for my life


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

appears to be on the wrong thread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

threw a rotten pumpkin at someone he doest like. ..


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

was a badger in a previous life


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thought this thread was about to be axed.


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Just needed to have a lie down and drink a beer


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is homesick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has changed his username more times than he's changed his underwear. :kma


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has still not caught up with milleniumman75


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apparently has no idea why I post. :duck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Has never changed his username or his location. :serious:


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Hasn't made a post in exactly 29 days


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

believes in internal capitalization


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a brightly colored public profile page.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

must have visited my profile


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Has two blog entries...i might read them later.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

...is pretty and seems to be really genuine judging by her posts.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is in love with The Starry Night


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice christian guy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is actually a robot


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Has really small text. And you know what they say.. Small text, small... fingernails


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

might be a monkey who's funky


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lives in Usa, Japan


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

is turtling a big deuce right now


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes inscrutable comments


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

might already be excited about halloween pumpkins


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

likes K-pop


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Likes their drinks to be orange, lemonade... well basically anything that is pop


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

likes to throw their hands up in da airr


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Likes to change their avatar quite frequently


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

is a moderator


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

is on a road to nowhere


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

decided to buy two five-gallon hats instead of one ten-gallon


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Is a beautiful night creature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is filled with toxic secrets


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

helped me on chat thangz


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

is wiggling their hips


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is bidding for the contract to build the wall on the border with Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is lost in the pumpkin patch...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an aficiando of the "Just for Fun" forum


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

is religious


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

ate a cupcake in 2002


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Is thirsty


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Also, I'm allergic to cupcakes :L


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

has magical toes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

He's a very thirsty person. Needs to drink something to quench his thirst


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shouldn't show any mercy


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

is from asia


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

has an odd number of blogs.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a normal number of blogs


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

has 37 pumpkins in his bedroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ate his dog's homework. :eek


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

brought a dog biscuit for the teacher


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Never apoligised for stealing an apple from an apple tree


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes unfounded allegations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knits sweaters from navel lint


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Wears sweaters made of navel lint; a special gift from the person above him.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes unfounded allegations


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a truth seeker


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

is Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

has an impressive number of posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hasn't been on SAS since yesterday.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is stalking uziq


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a bright yellow profile page.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Hates licking toads


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Loves golf more than basketball


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Loves board games more than video games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is an awkward rock.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is me. :eek


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes comments about himself


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

is from the "Australian Washington D.C."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Huh, what?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not know that Canberra was specifically built to be the capital and has its own administrative area,so it is like Washington D.C.


----------



## Unreality (Aug 17, 2016)

Loves pumpkins.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

loves watermelons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is currently Grumpy, though he may change to one of the other 7 dwarves at any moment. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is me, yet again.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

killed the thread


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Is a stranger to me


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Played the Witcher 3


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Is wrong to say that about me lol


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Is a fan of RPGs and has never played TW3? :O


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Is someone who spends hours looking at my profile!


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Is someone that spends hours looking at the last 10 visitors of her profile ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Vladislavkari (Feb 8, 2017)

If that is you in your profile picture your a cutie and sweetheart and I like seeing you around the forums.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joined SAS this month.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Has perhaps the largest post count that I have seen (or remember seeing) on these forums. Makes me wonder if there is others, possibly... Hmm. :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not know that milleniumman75's post count is even higher


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes comments about himself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Makes comments about himself


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an apprentice echo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a robot


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

believes he is the reincarnation of John Jay

(http://famous-celebrity-autographs.com/jay-john-autograph.html)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

took mescaline


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

speaks fluent French.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed Calculus class


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Works the graveyard shift while sipping Mikes Hard Lemonade.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went dumpster diving once


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

monitors dumpsters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lies a lot


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is right about that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ghost


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

may have a flesh-eating bacteria problem


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a robotic alien


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Drinks room temperature milk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably should have won an Oscar tonight


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

killed a man for a hotdog.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

her signatures aren't family friendly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a mortal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a mortician


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

drives for pleasure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps 24/7


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Has a tickle torture chamber


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an alien from another planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in a coffin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a cowl to keep the women at bay


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Needs TP for his bunghole.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

purrs when someone scratches her chin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

His avatar is doing the same pose as mine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Constantly changers her avatar


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Has changed his avatar more times than I have


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is anti-catloaf


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Is so mysterious!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Area code is 666


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

likes some salad and lay her eggs on a beach


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a leatherback voyeur


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Composes odd sound fx


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doesn't appreciate my singing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a pet ant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

won't ever invite me to a picnic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only eats salmon sandwiches


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Reads people's diaries


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

writes naughty stuff on bathroom stalls


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Likes to eat books


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wears socks to bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a feet fungus fetish


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ew.
Drinks beer through a straw.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

played Bon Jovi at her recital when she 4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gets bored easily


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has no avatar to avoid comments about changing avatar frequently


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an alien


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eats Mac n cheese without the cheese.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Eats mac n cheese without the pasta.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps late but wakes up early


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Is someone I'd like to know about.


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Is good hearted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Faked her own death once


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Bathes in pickle juice every third Monday of the month


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Joins him in said bath


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is the world's largest pickle juice supplier


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Steals my pickle juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Had a sex change


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is in middle school


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Is funny


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Has the ring


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the ring


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wears short shorts


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

understands the mayan calendar and is going to teach it to me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Isn't related to the Demon queen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

genetically engineered fruit flies to steal him bananas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is ratchet


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Uses the word ratchet, lol.

No, but really.

Has watched the first episode of Barney at least 170 times.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

hates cats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ban amateur


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Has permanent residence in the dot thread
Answers with short replies
Used to have an avatar that looked a lot like the grim reaper


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Has a death wish.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Is the best person ever.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an ant


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Has an endless social life and gets his knob slobbed by supermodels 24/7 because he's just that hip with the kids and wears a cap backwards with ray ban™ sunglasses and slicked back hair.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

have some superpowers like holding something with one hand and something else with another hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a cyborg from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is an invisible mon behind the real moon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

gets aggressive while watching sunsets


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

feels cold in the summer when everybody is sweating 1 liter of sweat every minute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Posts via mobile device because he's lazy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know that i broke my computer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Breaks ppl computers


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Was actually the one who broke the computer of the user above him
_Posted NOT via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Is actually the owner of famed cupcake shop: Gothic Cupcakes in Paris.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never ate a taco.

@EBecca that made me laugh XD


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

She's not actually a cat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is bored 24/7


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's a dinosaur.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Types with his big toes.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

She's part human and part rabbit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects toenails


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Eats apples with butter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is 7 yrs old


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a cosmonaut posting from space


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

grooms cats with his own tongue


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know what milf means
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

aspires to be a milf.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a human with a cat´s brain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

sleeps at 2am.....wakes up at 5am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes animals


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

The person above me is TheLegend27.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats linguine with a straw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks sea water


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes his belly rubbed


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

is a tickle monster


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a ninja cereal killer... beware breakfast foods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Says Waka at random times


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sings in the shower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Exercises daily 1..2..1..2


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is amon ster
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

enjoyed some belly button lint for Lent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Committed treason


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

swears he saw the Tooth Fairy five times.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dresses up as the tooth fairy and knocks people's teeth out


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Competes in rap battles


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

listens to 40s music
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks Elvis Presley is still alive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know that trump is the new president of usa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Listens to 10's music


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

whenever he is thirsty..he eats the glass instead of the water in it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Is so tough he wears wool underwear


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes his ties out of curtains


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steals from the homeless


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats pizza with a knife and fork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in the sewers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doesn't realize the sewers are the penthouses of the underworld


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects dead antz


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not spell "ants"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Correx pplz spellingz


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Auditions for Miss Teen USA every year


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hates New Jersey.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a cyborg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is The Terminator


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sleeps in a pumpkin patch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks olive oil


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Doesn't know where babies come from


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has a username of three words that arent related to each other in any way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Surfs down the street


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably owns a burqa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cuts in line


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

pastes in line


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wears summer clothing during the winter


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

he's from Iran and I'm from Iwaq


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Likes to play hide and seek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Listens to music from the 20s


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

listens to a music genre called tunnel music
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps 4 2 hrs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

sleeps only once in a week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drives a magic carpet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drink bacon grease


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Makes a mean milk steak


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

eats their boogers


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Is a blast from the past.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fills half of potato chip bags with air


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eats the air half of the chips bag


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats the bag and uses the chips to make duck faces


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Isn't aware that only works with Pringles and they come in a can!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a guillotine


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

worried about losing his head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is board


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

The person above me thinks he's a bird.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

feared by men, loved by women


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

is wanted by the FBI


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pays her employees $3 a day


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

still thinks that he can be a super saiyan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Worships canned spam


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt care what time is it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Shops online for used undies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoys being stung by jellyfish


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has a very messy room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes you wonder if he really lives in Kurdistan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does his grocery shopping at a corner store


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is completely wrong about that, since there is no corner store, only an expensive supermarket nearby, so I do not go there either


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks that i´m lying about my location
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is failing to take the fact that Kurdistan is not actually a country into account


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know that it will be an independent country in the next 2billion years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can foresee the future


----------



## Bettyone (Mar 19, 2017)

fun game. bunch of whiners though...lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes derogatory comments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps underwater


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's the type of person to cover his PS4 with a blanket when putting it in rest mode.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks used bath water


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Watches YTPs of My Little Pony all afternoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posts 24/7


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

when he sleeps puts a pillow on his body and a blanked under his neck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He doesn't have real feet. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

he bends his arms without having an elbow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks snail slime


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

gives all his great foot recipes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Likes to dance naked at the top of Mount Everest.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Runs around their house naked.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Knows a lot


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

knows a little about a lot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks sewer water


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has a vivid imagination


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Forgot to change the light bulb at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

eats cactus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns ancient alien currency


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

was once kidnapped by aliens


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

sleeps inside the refrigerator.....becoz he thinks the weather is hot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks cooking oil


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

puts he biology book inside a cage becoz there are too many animals there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Listen to aggressive beats and take aggressive powder.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

TPAM has an itch.....


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Gave me itch...x99


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still uses Windows Xp


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

still uses Windows 98


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Doesnt use a computer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't count to ten


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

snorkles in his bathtub


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Snorkels in his sink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can only count up to 4


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

can climb a mountain but cant walk on a normal road
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has forgotten how to count completely


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks that numbers are real
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thinks that numbers arent real


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks that he can argue with me about 1......2.......3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

The pony above me tries to argue.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

likes horses so much..now he is a horse himself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps for 25 days


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats food while he is sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gets his best sleep while operating heavy machinery


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Drives a van full of candy and puppies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses a pair of nunchucks to punctuate the points she is makng


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Leaves the letter "I" out of some words


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lives with 60 cats


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hates Dr. Seuss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects bottles


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

He's the silent assassin


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is in a padded room.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has a dragon as a pet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has 3 hands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

rides a penny farthing to work


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects trash cans


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

collects trash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Washes his feet with mouthwash


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

washes his mouth with feetwash


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Currently searching for the 80hz frequency wave.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ressurects dread ants


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Owns furry handcuffs in every color 

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a terminator come back to kill one of us.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

knows the muffin man

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks fish blood every 1st Saturday of the month


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has been hiding an alien in his closet for 20 years


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is said alien.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

He's actually Neil Young disguised as someone else


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears her clothes inside out like I did tonight after going to the gym


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Skips leg day all the time 



Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Likes cats over humans


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

lives like a human but sleeps like a bee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is Spiderman's grandfather


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has probably been in a movie with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

bend time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has a different username than the person below me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has not considered the possibility that Overdrive could have been the person below him


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know that i actually thought of that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

knows the answers to your questions before you even ask them


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sleeps on a pile of bread


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

eats grass


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats glass


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works as a deranged Easter Bunny


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

was a rabbit in a previous life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes tiny mortals


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has copied his avatar from a Spanish dating site


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

loves chasing dingoes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drinks way too much tequila


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Owns a beet farm

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a ninja time traveller


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

undresses people in her mind then says "ew"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks about unicorn meat


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Has 29 255 potatoes in his house.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

secretly steals potatoes from Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a thief


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

The person above me loves oatmeal raisin cookies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks snail slime


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a snail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prays to SpongeBob every Friday at the beach


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Sleeps under a rock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroys children's toys


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is friends with a sponge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a restaurant under the sea


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is a plankton.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Role plays with Noydb


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Punches everyone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects toenails then puts them in his sandwich


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Does not sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps 24/7


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

preparing for a spot on Jeopardy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts pills in his sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in the same city as I


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably has his own cable car


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes prognostications


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

^ says long words


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives underground


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

is fresh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is expired


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

engages in underwater nepotism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to live on the moon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lives inside the moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks the moon is one giant ball of cheese


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a milk mustache


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has a green moustache


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a mustache


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is completely hairless except for his knees.

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has got cat whiskers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Committed sin by time traveling


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks she is a time-traveller


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is afraid of Halloween. 

You know, being a pumpkin and all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an ant queen


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Is a sea princess


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a sea monster


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a monster princess


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ignores street signs while driving


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is always daydreaming about fruit. More specifically apples and oranges. He then goes on to wonder why he always daydreams about fruit, as already said, moreso apples and oranges. Then he realises that actually, he doesn't ALWAYS daydream about such things. Sometimes, he may daydream about vegetables. So this now gives us two different things - vegetables and fruit. But, you have to wonder about the daydream ratio between these two things. Maybe it's about 20/80? maybe 40/60? maybe even 50/50 or MAYBE it's even something like 99/1? as of writing, we do not know for sure, we may never know. He probably doesn't even know this himself, but I can not speak for him so I am also unsure of this. What is he daydreaming about right now, you wonder? vegetables... carrots, etc. or apples and oranges, the fruit? we may never know. Well, maybe we could know if he says so, but really, we're just happy wondering for now. Some of you may want to know, but I believe most of us are happy with wondering. But that brings us on to something else... how much is the wondering ratio? 90/10? either way, whatever it actually may be, is not as important as the subject at hand.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is currently writing a novel about Amon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smells like green tea


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Has recently changed his avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is related to JoJo


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is a robot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an alien


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Sacrifices lemons in the name of ant-Jesus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects dirty socks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats socks for breakfast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances during a hailstorm


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

finds work as a butt double for the Hemsworth brothers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wears a tutu during office hours


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Amon said:


> Wears a tutu during office hours


 The person above me:

Looks like a character from SpongeBob Square pants.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a dog named Xeno


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes random comments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes pepper jack cheese


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Likes his pizza without cheese and dips it in ketchup

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects fur balls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hangs out with crustaceans and other lower lifeforms


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Ate the entirety of a big forest tree in one gulp in 2007.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Could be Mario


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

plays with his Wii


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Has been chosen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is the Keanu Reeves of the internet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Visits the deep Web 6 days a week


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is actually the creator of Bitcoin

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

can stand on 1 leg for 3 years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is missing in the ban thread.

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

creates cosmic rifts by bringing the ban thread into the person above me thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses makeup


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works in his underwear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pokes ppl then runs away


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

squeals like the Pillsbury dough boy when poked in the tummy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects feet fungus in a jar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doesn't appreciate the antibiotic potential in such a feat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

breaks half of the mirror to see only half of his face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns 10 wax dummies in his closet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

watches movies from the end to the beginning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Needs to stop being a ninja


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

fights ninjas in his free time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steals ppls monies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

grows it on trees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chops down those trees


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Smokes trees

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a tattoo on her foot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a tattoo of her kicking foot on your butt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an awful tattoo artist


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is a Zumba class instructor 

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses leaves as toilet paper


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

used all the toilet paper pretending to be a mummy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mummy shames mummies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

gravity doesnt work on him so he cant sit on the toilet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes lie detectors


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Made the *first* lie detector


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts arsenic in his cupcakes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a built-in tolerance for cupcakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates adolescents


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Still uses AOL

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his home always has a fishy smell


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

too slow... she has dated the Forrest Gump version of Tom Hanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks water goes into space


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Edit: Ninjas the frack out of everyone

^^^Well, at least he's got a nice bum.

Is the reason Forrest and I broke up

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes whale noises when she's alone


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Likes to play games


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats cat food


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dresses as a little old cat lady


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks water using a straw


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drinks water from a lawn sprinkler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps on Pluto at night but works on Earth during the day


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I want you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants u


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is Karsten's biggest fantasy 

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be the poster below me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

loves being fought over


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Can't hear anything below 4,000Hz.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still uploads in 240p


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

went in for cochlear implants, left with breast implants


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is a cat whisperer

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is secretly Cuchculan


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

could have a rastacap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps with scorpions


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is the one placing scorpions in farf's underwear

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Replaced his underwears with thongs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has a white shadow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lives in a reverse video world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a white shadow


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has no shadow cuz he is a ghost
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lived in the sewers


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

sings waka in sewers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects pennies for his cereal


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

puts his nose into food and starts eating it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a halo around his neck


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is 1 cm shorter than me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects scorpion stingers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses scorpion stingers to give himself Angelina Jolie lips before going out on a date


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects leg hairs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has silky smooth legs like a baby's bottom...


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is a professional body hair waxer

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has but one eyebrow after I made a slight error


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Has one black eye after he messed up my brows! :Bah

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

rates her own butt as a 10 and will deliver black eyes to any that disagree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cuts the grass using a knife


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Once ran around the neighborhood pretending a pool noodle was a pony

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stole an ATM machine


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

makes his own clothes using his belly button lint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks salt water


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats a meal when he is thirsty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

drinks bread out of a cup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Buys bread in a can


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

buys shoes in a can


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

climbs 2cm long trees
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paints his toenails


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

paints his nose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Practices Beccism


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretends to be a fish on the weekends.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in the freezer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his parents left him as a baby to be raised by walruses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects whale blubber


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts on lifeguard gear and does that slow motion run up and down beaches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to chew on glue


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Reads SpongeBob erotic fan fiction

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps underwater


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Eats cheese when deciding which type of cheese to eat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bathes in bacon grease


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lurks in the shadows waiting to pounce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tweaks in the rain


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Twerks on school playgrounds during the children's recess

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kidnaps alien babies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

built like a brick ****house


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Leaves bad reviews for every place he's visited

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks alien juice


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

fought in ww2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goes by Mr Moy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's a bus that holds a sniper rifle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats play dough


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's a fan of Trump's hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects ice cubes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

commutes to the international space station where he drops water balloons on misbehaving kids.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in a boat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats food while he is sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kidnaps alien babies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

orange peels are his favorite fruit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

enjoys hiking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is sometimes lonely


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

walks like a crab


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pokes jellyfishes with needles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has written a book on the proper way to ban but wants too much green for his efforts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses clams as pillows


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has his own blimp in the shape of spongebob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks sewer water


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Has a Nicholas Cage shrine in his bathroom

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the evil wizard Bibidi


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

stole Voldemort's nose 

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tried to attack the Gods


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

worked in the TV industry as that guy who walks by making funny faces during an ongoing interview.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tried to walk on water once


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes only uses one shoe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sniffs sweaty socks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

goes shopping with his hair in curlers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a mortal


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

uses only half of his tongue when eats food
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Can eat using chopsticks with his feet

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects fungus from ppl feet


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Buys the fungus from me

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

peddling her shrooms


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

pedals his gloom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waxes his butt hairs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Has a tickle fetish

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives.on the moon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a secret base on the dark side of the Moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smells like stanky cheese


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uses non-words


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is part of a Satanic cult


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

went to clown school; got kicked out for goofing off too much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keeps salmon under their bed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is Amon. Hi Amon =D


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is from Arizona.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

is invincible under the sun


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Glows in the dark


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

was bald da age of 10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has gone places where no man has gone before or would want to


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanished in the fog


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Has the ability to teleport, but only at 1 inch distances 

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a toenail smoothie once


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a snail but doesnt want to admit it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is.snailsexual


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wanted by the FBI

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is mysterious


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

feeds his snail pet everybody
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is obsessed with salted snails


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks that snail meat is unhealthy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Has some huge watermelons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an Sas addict


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

uses tapatalk app
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks That I Use Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks about thinking when he thinks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Malfunctioned once


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

faps too much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has connections to the deep sea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

lives on a hill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Lives inside a hill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a pill


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

cooks salad on the grill


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Making monthly payments on a gold and diamond grill

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows Satans phone #


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

broke all 7 sins at once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a crystal ball


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

goes sun tanning in the fall


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has obviously never been to Australia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretends that he's a robot


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's a fan of dabbing...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cosplays underappreciated superheros and heroines.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in a melted igloo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

accidentally superglued his finger in his ear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an arsonist


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eats at Weenie Hut Jrs everyday

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was born in 1455


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

discovered America but his brother Amer took the credit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wanted to be a snail but was salted 10 days later


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's made of cheese.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Practices Keeganism


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

boycotts all forms of isms


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is named after an underwater mountain in the pacific that is almost high enough to be an island.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects used underwear


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

wears two fanny packs at the same time


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Thinks fanny packs are hot, therefore thinks Amon is double hot

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grills banana peels


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha. That made me chuckle.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats half of his pillow every night when he is sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Keeps ppl as hostages in his basement


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

creates artistic masterpieces with macaroni


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts arsenic in cafeteria food


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses toothpaste as a condiment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts hot sauce in condoms


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yikes.

Dedicates his weekends in search of Big Foot

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is big foot


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sang a Janet Jackson song during his American Idol audition

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steal children's lunchables


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is the voice of Elmo

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stepped on Barney's tail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works out on only one side of his body-12 hours a day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once slept in the janitors closet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has decorated his bedroom in a hello kitty motif


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Refuses to acknowledge me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had his legs cut off


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

crafted flyingMint a new pair of legs out of Popsicle sticks


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Noootice me senpaaaaaii


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes old ppl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Accused me of hating old people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lies about disliking the elderly


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Prefers breast milk for his cereal

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has dinner for breakfast


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has dinner at 4 am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Found gold once


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

goes for walks in big, fluffy slippers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes chubby ppl


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

he isnt really a person but ok lets call him a person for now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is actually a person but thinks he's a dragon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smells like onion and garlic


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

smells like radioactive rain


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

downloads songs illegaly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

reads wikipedia articles illegally


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rolls around in play dough


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns 2 stones on Mars


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know the difference between baked potatoes and fried potatoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

doesn't know the difference between breathing and smoking


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Doesn't think that potato lives matter

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz yes to potato rights.......they are also human(lol mixed this thread with ban thread)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a duck kin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fought in the Battle of the Great Civil Potato Famine in 1801

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once stole Potatoes from Cuchculan


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

IS Cuchculan

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kidnapped WorriedDogDilf


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a potatist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a snailist


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

kind of think your new avatar reminds me of the Dude's dream in the Big Lebowski


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lives in East Weymouth, Massachusetts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stanks like booty


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unpacked the summer shorts with "hottie" on the backside cause it's the season for it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects whale blubber


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks it looked better on the whale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dresses as a ghost on Fridays


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Spent a fortune on a gold toilet

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats mayo with spoon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

somewhat like the xenomorph from Alien, he has concentrated Dos Equis for blood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects spinal cords


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

collects people's eyelashes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses cream cheese to shave herself


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats cereal with water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks raindrops


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sacrifices a SAS virgin each year so his crops will grow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cloned himself so he can successfully rob banks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a carrot thief


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kidnaps thieves


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

kidnaps kidnappers


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Abducts missing pets.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Abducts aliens


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

gets drunk and goes alien hunting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smells like rotting cheese


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats bananas for breakfast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats coffee beans as cereal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hangs out with the Gods


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

writes poetry while driving his car


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walks to places barefooted


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a god in an anime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watches too many cartoons


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lives in a cartoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to become a ban queen eventually


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

doesn't show any respect towards the ban queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Planned to take out the ban queen


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ppl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has super banning powers, can even ban in other threads


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a picnic in the desert once


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wants to be a police dog when he grows up


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lets the school for the blind paint his home every year. Kudos.

too slow: she paints her toes with a spray gun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses a hot glue gun to trap his opponents


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

cant ban in other threads like me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a jealous banner


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was born in a wizard family


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

is in search of a lost 'R'


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has stolen the "R" from me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Works for Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

works for the devil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is part of the illuminati


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dunks dog biscuits in a glass of milk before eating

Sent from the future


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

worries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stinks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

exudes confidence and mucus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from China


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stalks celery


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Wears vinyl underpants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newbie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eats spaghetti with a spoon

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks beer with spoon


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Goes to bed with a spoon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slept for over 24 hrs once


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Uses butter deodorant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a stranger


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Talks to strangers even though his mom said not to

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ignores Do Not Enter signs


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Is mostly strange. Mostly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is actually a ghost


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

busy solving Schrodinger's cat problem to get that cat out alive and in one piece


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Farfs 25/8


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

planning on seducing the test proctor with his fluffy tail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Glued his legs together


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Attempted his own human centipede

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Her snail ran away


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

leaves a slime trail in his wake that people like to slip and slide on


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes strangers on his lawn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Stands on people's lawns dressed as a big squirrel

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is secretly an arsonist


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

staples his shoes to the cuffs of his pants to save time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Works at Blockbuster


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

goes swimming right after eating lunch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Swims while eating


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

swims in his washing machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a typewriter from the 1930s


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses a printing press to publish his erotica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Purchased homemade pie from an adult store


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ya nasty.

Made the pies himself using an old family recipe

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fell through a hole and was never heard from again


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wishes I fell through a hole never to be heard from again 

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes females who's are named Amy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps a summer cottage in Antarctica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a wanted fugitive


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has to go on a morning talk show and do a paternity test


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Might be the daddy

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Has a third cat called Loki who has betrayed them and is imprisoned in her basement. (For now )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tried out for the Fate of the Furious on his moped


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ghost


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Brainstorming a plan with @geraltofrivia to steal my cats

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

needs a dog to protect her cats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is emoji obsessed


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Can morph into a vicious Chihuahua

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has been arrested for fraud before


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is the world champion of hopscotch

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

working on plans to kidnap Fassbender from his comfy home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still uses Gel Pens


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Was raised by a pack of crayons

@farfegnugen Shhhhhh

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently teaching her felines to twerk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

loves jumping jacks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

walks on water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Enjoys talking to telemarketers

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hopefully will be ready for Daytona next year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never sleeps


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Never, everever*EVER* sleeps :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is secretly a vampire


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

deletes his browsing history more than he watches porn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wastes food


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wastes sunlight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives on the moon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

keeps a human as a pet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns an alien ship


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns an alien that is a ship


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Closet is filled with spy camera equipment


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

camera is filled with closet equipment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a closet inside a closet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has an apartment inside a closet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apartment is made out of glass


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

apartment is full of grass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ate 10 Dragons


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is the 11th dragon who escaped


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once got scammed by a scammer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

once tried to scam a scammer but got scammed by the scammer's neighbour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sells cooked rats at a high price


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Uses a homemade Worcestershire sauce face mask every night

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the manager of the Dog nude resort


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Has lied about every post in this thread thus far :b


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Owns a chocolate factory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is only 12 years old


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Owns exactly 25 and a 1/2 crayons.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Melted and poured the other half of the 26th crayon over ice cream before devouring

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still uses MySpace


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

he isn´t that old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is actually an alarm clock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Downloads content using Limewire


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works out in his pajamas while eating ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects mosquitos


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

never saw my grandfather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

never saw Genghis Khan


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

never saw his forehead


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Her forehead is the foreground


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

He likes KoRn and has a dream of becoming the support vocalist of Jonathan Davis.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

has a copy of max keebles big move stored in a safe for safekeeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a drag queen at night


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Takes part in illegal street racing during nights.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

participates in the illegal monthly orange juice drinking on the Mount Everest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mediates for 8 hrs everyday


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a former friend of Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

EBecca is her spy name


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has got laser eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Assassinated the ant queen


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is the next ant queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Recently uncovered a gold mine


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lives in a gold mine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the person below me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is wrong. I'm her double.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Changes her Identity too often


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is the person above me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is considered a deity in the rat kingdom


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is considered as the devil in the rabbit world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks water using a spoon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

goes vegetable hunting on saturdays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pants when she's tired


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

goes wall climbing when he's feeling sad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once tried to hypnotize a midget


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

once started a boyband together with his grandfather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays with pet litter


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is celebrating having 32000 posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Forgot to bring the strawberry milk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has got a strawberry farm on the roof of his house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows how to contact Aku


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

brushes his teeth with bleach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paints her nails with sharpies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

braids his hair and puts flowers in it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was alive during the ice age


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

He's actually a cyborg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances whenever her ninja missions are completed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lost a race against a tortoise


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's really a Tarantula Hawk...yes...that exist...its a type of Wasp...lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Waka


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He was stung by a Bullet Ant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats ant sandwiches


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his uncle married an ant


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He married a fire ant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks glue


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He ate his cereal with a fork


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

took all the spoons hostage


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He took the milk hostage.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ran away with stolen pennies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has lost all his cents


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pinched a crab once


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sits in a high chair when he eats


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats cat food for breakfast


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

only exists in the virtual world


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only exists in the mirror


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Waka


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

cuts his own hair whenever he's feeling sad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats real gold fishes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sleeps on a pile of potatoes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

exfoliates with a wire brush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns her own planet


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Is afraid of bubbles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats cereal without milk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has lost his super saiyan skills in war


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Caught all the Pokemon​


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is nicknamed Bermuda Triangle cuz all the guys she dates end up missing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

She's from Star Wars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Worked for the ant queen


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's not human


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a robotic alien otherkin


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's never gonna give you up, he's never gonna let you down.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances in the closet


----------



## Shylife2017 (Apr 4, 2017)

Is an intergalactic species from the planet Jupiter who has plans to take over this country.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a month old


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

the last time he was asleep was in 1935


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has written records dating back to the 14th century


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was sent to Earth after failing his telepathy class back in another galaxy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps on a pile of potatoes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sleeps on a pile of toes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes a nice fresh toenail milkshake


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

enjoys a good cuddle with his cactus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is actually a pink blob in the sewers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lost his pinkie in a tea and crumpet accident


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Disappeared for 2 years


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

looks to have a flesh-eating bacteria problem, not that it's all that noticeable. just saying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to point out ppls flaws <.<


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

likes biology
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his dog has taught him how to fetch the ball and bring it back to him


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

he once fought with a cat becoz of saying meaw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks only in numbers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was bored on 6/6/06


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He changes his avatar more than I do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in the basement


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's got bread sticks and wont share them with anyone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows about my secret bread stick stash


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He forgot that he left the stash unlocked...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Burglarized my house


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sleeps beneath the ground


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sleeps with her eyes open.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wears all pink


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

doesn't wear skin


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He thinks his bread sticks are safe...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lied about his age


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lied about being alive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Throws marbles at trash cans


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

throws trash cans into trash cans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hides in trash cans and rolls down the hill


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wears a trash can as a skirt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hides her money In one of the bins


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps his stolen booty in his underwear drawer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Being tickled is his weakness


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

moves his leg when you rub him behinds the ears.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Got stung by a jellyfish once


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

got stung by a jellyfish twice


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

Is really 3 kids in a trench coat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stinks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is not a human


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an alien with 2 toes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is an alien without limbs. Like an egg. Types with his mind.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has sexy feet


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Secretly has a foot fetish.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Painted his room pink


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Has captured all of the ducks.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the person below me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, quit stepping on me. And get out of my home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in China


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lives in South America 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once robbed a hobo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps a boat in his front yard in case the ice caps melt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a flying carpet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

always wanted to become a fly, so he can spy on people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has X-Ray vision


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Stole crumpets from the queen


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Her cats secretly despise her.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Is actually Grace Kelly in disguise preparing for the biggest film role of her life


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wears hawaiian shirts to the DMV.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

falsely accused me of Hawaiian treachery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost something


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

caught something that itches like crazy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is.an underground hacker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

invented the solar powered night light


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can travel between universes


----------



## Vadimchik (May 1, 2017)

Indulges in binge-posting, vested interest in what strangers think of him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is A weirdoe


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has misspelt "weirdo"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walks on one toe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has single-handedly ruined Russian relations. Good job.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Works for the salad queen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

employs underage rabbits in his salad-making sweatshops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a camera that only captures 2 megapixel photos in 2017


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Uses disposable cameras but never gets the film developed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sneezes with her eyes opened


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

sneezed his eyes off


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks pink lemonade


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats blue oranges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

She's tortures by tickling


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can't quit snickering because it's hump day


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Has written a song about hammocks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is actually Piu Piu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was eaten by Molang


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is probably a rock by the sea.

Also probably not.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a dark themed cupcake


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has 2 eyes in the back of his head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only has 2 toes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Wishes somebody would bake him some gothic cupcakes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't believe in whip cream


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shaves with cool whip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses shaving cream for cakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Uses cakes for shaving cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hangs his shoes on utility poles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tried marshmallows as ear plugs but woke up with smores in his hair.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once ate a live fish


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

once dated Taylor Swift. Still waiting for the song to come out.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sleeps by spinning in his computer chair all night at fast speeds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Runs on the treadmill until it releases smoke


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

changed his avatar to look more ded
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laicoston (Jul 28, 2014)

Enjoys destroying other peoples' property.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

actually does know, but likes lying to people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects whale blubber in her basement


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

squirts a cloud of octopus ink when he's making his get away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is obsessed with ducks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses a duckie floatie and little mermaid arm bands when hitting the beaches.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumps into people on purpose


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has been stalking farfegnugen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a robot


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is always looking for a cool ded looking avatar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses an ax to chop up his veggies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't eat his veggies


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

uses vegetables as paperweights instead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in a recycle bin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

snores when he's awake


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wears a silk kimono to bed


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tears up while watching a Disney cartoon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cries uncontrollably to Adam Sandler movies.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

feels deep hatred for pandas


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

is actually BeccaE


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is actually a swimming mint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sniffs pages off Math textbooks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sniffs math out of calculators


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spreads rumors like spreading mayo on bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

committed a sin by eating bread with mayo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretends to be a cardboard box


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a cardboard box pretending to be a gift


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gifts cardboard boxes to cats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a scratch post


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

just exposed the National Secret Box Commission's ways


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illegally collects organs in his basement


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lost his shoe in a fight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is said to have Cinderella's shoe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Has been looking for his lost high heel for 2 centuries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a 2nd house under the sea


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a healthy snack expert. Well known for his amazing recipes, such as grilled alien legs, shoelaces cooked in fresh poison or vampire beer, served in a lost Cinderella shoe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Erased a galaxy once


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

enjoys tasting human blood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks the blood off leeches


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

only accepts vegetarian's blood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is obsessed with Satanism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is obsessed with math


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was bored in 1214


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lost in a sword duel against bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decapitated the bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks I would kill bread :O I have morals


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Let's her ants kill the breads for her.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

****ing ninjad me twice in a row


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lost his ninja skills in a river


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to fish then release them back into the water


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

likes to eat his own hair like spaghetti


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punches innocent spirits


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes tea out of souls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Feeds the veggies to her pet dragon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was bitten by a dragon and became a dragonfly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never told me that her dragon has magic powers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Does the pyrotechnics and nude stand ins for Game of Thrones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Digs up threads from 1999


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is 21 years old @Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from China


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

started an all-out war with chipmunks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lurks in the shadowz


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not spell "shadows"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Digs up old threads


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a short attention span and plays with shiny objects


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks pool water


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes the sensation of swimming into the suddenly warm spots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gives oceanography lectures underwater


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks mathematical modeling classes shouldn't requiring so much posing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Believes 2x2= fish


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt reveal anything about himself like is everyone is after him


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a snail collection


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is one of the snails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the snail slime


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is allergic to dancing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in pools


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

goes hinking on Mars on the weekends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Named her dog badunkadunk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

trained his dog to twerk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a book on how to be a cereal killer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has killed more cereal than the amount of prisons existing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the boogie woogie at night


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

plays tennis with dolphins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in an underwater city


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

made a carpet out of broken glass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has gold under her house


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has silver above his house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steals monies from charity


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is not the person above me
he's an illusion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects empty water bottles


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is Amoney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still uses feathers to write letters


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

uses his eyes as flashlights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is buddies with Barbara the bacteria


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hates my friend Barbara for some reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is A trillionaire


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is A money spending machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns property on Pluto


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns property under the ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Discovered a planet that can sustain life but won't tell anyone


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

made a lifechanging discovery when he found out that raisins are grapes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Wears leather coats around her legs, jeans on her arms as a kind of jumper, shoes on her hands and t-shirts around her neck and only the neck.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is one of the few people who understand the correct way of wearing clothes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes has doubts about the leather coat wearing shenanigans, but deep down knows it's obviously beneficial that way. Although I have to comment on this. Don't wear correct size shoes on your hands from now on. Wear really big giant like ones, you will understand sooner or later.

Don't forget to get a belt to rest ON your head. Note: on. Not tied to, or around. On.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ruined the surprise that one time


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Never remembers the art of remembering how to remember the remembering art for remembering when to remember. Remember that time when you tried to remember how to remember other stuff than such thoughts to remember about the previous sentence. Remember? no? well if you did remember you may also remember that sometimes when you remember you may not remember because if you remember, you can't always remember. You should remember this, and I assure you that you will start to remember such things in the future. Maybe even remember even more things in the art of remembering how to remember.

Remember that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made me....speechless ;~;


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Has a big heart, behind the amonymousity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats a lot but never gains weight


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He is a baked toad

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't know how to operate a boat


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Broke boats trying to operate them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke the rare museum sculpture


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, she needed some arms is all I am going to say

shoots down dirigibles with bow and arrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost the lost and found box


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

orders take out, then sits down and eats it in the restaurant


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

orders sitting down, then stands up and eats the restaurant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes extraterrestrials


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

made first contact with his tinfoil hat and tv antennae ears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a hidden box.of dolls somewhere


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He loves to eat pillows.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost the great snail race


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Possibly doesn't like me. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks I dislike him


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He is a Panda baby 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once Threw Pie At The Queen


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He also threw a pie at the king

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the boogie woogie when no one's around


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Eats cereal with a fork. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hasn't washed his feet since 2002


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Eats his finger nails in the summer


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He covers up his PC when putting it in rest mode.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kills grunts using rocket launcher


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is an alien from another planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes banana peels


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

currently dating a cardboard cutout of Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives on a distant star


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Is in the next Star Wars as Jabba's younger brother Bubba the Wigwam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has dead rats in his walls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

since he never sleeps, a family of sloths have taken over his bed in the cutest way possible


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was frozen for 100 years


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is frozen forever


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

...likes to sing the song "Let it Go" from Frozen in full volume while taking a shower.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Falls asleep while meditating


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

will walk on the Moon one day unless he decides to blow it up first


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whammed the whale


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to surprise people with a jolt from his taser


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank the church wine


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I could say that he probably did something at some point, but I couldn't say.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a modified human


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

becomes a werewolf anytime someone moons him


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shouldn't have bumped up this thread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats fried souls for breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kills aliens for fun


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has an argument with his shoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances on the roofs of ppls houses


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has got a house roof made out of lava so I can't dance on it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decapitated an orange once


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is a bot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bot alien


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bathes in habanero hot sauce


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Might be a fish.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a fishie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has got a tattoo of a washing machine


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has a pair of underwear with bananas on them.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hates driving those weird modern cars, still owns a good old carriage


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

has a pet snail and bonds with the snail enjoying taking him on daily walks through the garden.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

paints his toenails glow-in-the-dark colors so he can see where he's going


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has a pet demon and bonds with him by drinking fire and scaring people at night


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

exorcised my pet demon and put him on a low-fire diet with her fire extinguisher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sells drugs in his basement


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sells basements at cheap prices


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has hairy legs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has a hairy soul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steals ant souls


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

goes bread hunting every saturday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Forces her servants to drink puddle water


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is one of the servants. Drink!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Also forces them to stare at the sun 5 minutes once a day


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

that's the reason why his eyes shine so brightly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost the lost and found box


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes sometimes sometimes he he he may may may decide decide decide to to to jump jump jump in in in puddles puddles puddles for for for the the the pure pure pure fact fact fact of of of wanting wanting wanting to to to splash splash splash water water water everywhere everywhere everywhere


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to swim in puddlez


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's a wolf in the night. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cleans the hand sanitizer bottle


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He sleeps under the bed instead of on top of it. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goes fishing in his bathtub


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He wears lip stick. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Strongly dislikes fishies


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He thinks Sharks are on land. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses rocket launchers against one grunt


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Uses a Plasma Pistol against Hunters. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke his PC once for no reason


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Fixed his PC after he broke it and uses it himself now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stole monies from a pair of thieves


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Plays cards with gorillas in swimming pools


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows about another Earth like planet but just won't say


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Camps in a corner and rages when he gets killed. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vandalized a hospital building


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He listens to Justin Beiber

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is in prison for ant homicide


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He thinks Tarantula Hawks are friendly

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Says one thing and types another


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses poison darts as his weapon of choice


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

the time on his minstrel cycle when he breaks out in song


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a member of the boom club


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns 2 galaxies in another dimension


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is currently board


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

secretly wants to become an ant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes alien/human hybrids


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

supports bread racism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

leaves a trail of bread crumbs but still can't find her way home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Visited an 18+ site when he was 17 and a half


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

visited a 90+ site when he was only 89 years old


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is actually 139 years old


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is my grandson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the person below me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is not the person above me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dresses her dog up in a tutu


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is jealous of my dog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefers hot dogs cold


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

prefers days dark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to swim in the dark


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

likes to fly under the ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has all the SpongeBob episodes on DVD


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Has only 6 Spongebob episodes, recorded on VHS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke the VHS tape


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has all the new movies on VHS


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is still attempting to try and record it onto an ancient late 1800s piece of film equipment after the VHS broke to this day.

EDIT: I went away and forgot to refresh page  still applies to you, Becca!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is currently teaching his pets how to twerk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is the one who gave the idea in the first place.










Needs some work to be amazing at it yet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to start a dog twerking academy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Already has created such a thing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He puts snakes in his pool. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Name is not actually Keegan


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Name is actually Keegamon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from planet SAS


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably should be a mod with his post count but would likely ban everyone on the first day


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Is honestly so correct with his statement lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ;-;


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is confused about which thread this is


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lies every 5 minutes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes slanderous comments


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He likes to dab.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he likes to rap about flowers, clouds and unicorns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretends she an ant when the bills arrive


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in a bee hive but hates when people call him honey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Locked someone in the locker once


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses a plunger and string with his bow to catch free rides on his skateboard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paid for his McDonald's meal using a $100 bill


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gets mad when his Happy Meal contains a lame prize


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes the state Kentucky so he avoids KFC


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Only eats at McDonald's if he can see a KFC through the window, to pretend he's eating there instead


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

buys his lunch at gas station take out, takes it to the work in KFC bag to make a big impression


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Middle name is Gothi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gets most of his clothes from visiting local laundromats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses pinesol to clean himself


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

you can see his eyes shine even when they're closed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shoots laser beams out of hers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed important skewl files


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks that skewl is not kewl


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has an unpleasant avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was an ant in her previous life


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was about carried away by a bunch of ants but they couldn't quite fit him under the door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a 5 minute low budget film about veggies


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

farfegnugen said:


> was about carried away by a bunch of ants but they couldn't quite fit him under the door


This is very clappable, but it's kinda late here so you're gonna have to make do with an e-clap










-----

To Amon -

Puts little toy trains in his fridge so he can admire them while sleeping under the rug under the floorboards of a room that's way too far away from the fridge, so the spiders do a dance in front of them instead.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a mansion for his imaginary friend


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's friends with Kanye West

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed the bug queen


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

recorded a 4k video with his mp3 player


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives on the moon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wants to transport all the loony people to the moon in his lunar module and call them the moon loons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has mold all over his walls


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats too many row potatos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ate all the rows


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

goes for a short 25km walk everyday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pft the pftness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a weenie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the CEO of Weenie Hut Juniors


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drives a weenie mobile selling ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sells weenies including his weenie dog


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

steals people's dreams


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

resides on The Boulevard of Broken Dreams as a result of her stolen dreams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is secretly a Martian


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

breaks the broken dreams into smaller pieces as he visits me on the boulevard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gets ninja'd often


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is about to go to skewl for the first time


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks skewl is kewl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks skewl is ew


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thiks he rewls the skewl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is married to a moldy donut


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a donut married to mold


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Is chief owner of Disaster Bread co which makes famous disaster bread along with mold married donuts


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a former owner of the infamous Flop Academy in the northern part of the Mint Island


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is in a polyamorous relationship with a piece of lettuce


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

is going to get a tattoo tomorrow that says "hi mom"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in the snow


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a trapdoor under his welcome mat leading to a tank of piranha


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

breaks into people's houses and flushes their toilets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances while throwing snow balls at children


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks she's Goldilocks and puts bears in people's houses

edit: his snowmen are yellow


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he's a bear that likes to put yellow snowmen in Goldilocks' house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts yellow snow into her hot coffee on a cold day


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

once one of his fake eyelashes fell into a cup of coffee, but he just shrugged and drank it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only has 2 toes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps spare toes in his foot locker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Works at Blockbuster


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

starred in a movie available for rent at my Blockbuster store.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

starred in a movie about the Blockbuster store which is now available at his Blockbuster store


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

was an actress 3000 years ago


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was a famous computer specialist in the 1730s


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was a blob in her previous life


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

started the blob movement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to kill those who are anti blob


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his blob gf dumped him for a sponge- only saying that she found him much more absorbing


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

was consumed by the blob infestation of the 1950's. The movie "The Blob" is about this which I rent at my Blockbuster store.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to be a blob when he grows up


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Loves having Llama drama with his neighbours, much arguing was had


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is related to Yoda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from China


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has 2 fat cats called Bob the blob and Snugglepuss that he watches old scifi movies with


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was killed by the Queen


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Was killed by a spoon.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once lost to a game of Connect 4


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

once lost a game of I spy to a blind person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to poke obese ppl


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

runs a fitness racket where you can eat all the Cheetos you want. The initial weigh in is on Jupiter and post workout weigh out is on the Moon. Oprah loves him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Responded to a chain mail once


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He attempted to walk on water. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weeaboo o.o


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

called LeBron a big weenie and made him cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can end the world with a push of a button


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sets a fluttering butterfly free in his backyard each morning to test chaos theory.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like dinner rolls


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

throws bagels at passersby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks rain


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pays with sand dollars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can flop like a fishie


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Always throws his food off the dishy


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

Always takes cupcakes and eats them then pukes them up then eats them again


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Isn't yet a cat. Is a cat in training

Me'orr! (meow in a Scottish accent)

If only you were called woofwoof, then you'd have no problems with this


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wacks real moles


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Only eats food that is over 45 years the best before date


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stopped Amon from adding moles to his guacamole dip


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Is scary.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is scary


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is scary,


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gets spooked by spooky things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes salad dressing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to keep his salads naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances in the shower


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a tutu to chemistry class


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has multiple bottles of bleach in his basement


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

once taken into custody for breaking the law of gravity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is A Wannabe Deity


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Tried to turn a banana into a boomerang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naps in space


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pulls dust bunnies out of his hat


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Like tomatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks chunky milk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt drink painted water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gets to work via UFO


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps big foot tied up in his basement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects dirty toenails


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Has gross fetishes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a monkee


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses moonbeams to create were-veggies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Listens to sad music whenever he fails a test


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks Einstein failed most of his tests because he hadn't gotten around to developing the physics needed to properly solve his problem sets yet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from the ancient underwater city


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

On occasion speaks about cats who fly through space


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes hopping from one building to another


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses drones to do his egg drops on pedestrians


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like tiny aliens


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

married to a Europapean


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Smuggles lobsters into the cinema


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns 50 pairs of slippers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in a giant shoe in the woods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses a scooter to go from room to room


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has knocked the walls down in order to move between rooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects toilet seats


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a bidet in every room


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses leaves as napkins


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

squirrels keep writing moar nutz on his grocery list


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

sticks his tongue out to catch imaginary flies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Revived this thread


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses mouth-to-mouth to resuscitate sleeping people


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Has a scary avatar! :afr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has never found the lost x


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lost the x


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Lost the R


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is not really a potater


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

has an epic avatar!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates mixed veggies


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

likes to roll around on the floor and pretend he's Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Might actually be an awkward tomato


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

has an odd obsession with vampirism and cupcakes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slices ham with his hands


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to bake cupcakes of his favorite emoji


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has 7 lives


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

collects twigs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses feathers instead of pencils


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a tux and lives with penguins during the summer months


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a bump on his toenail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses snails as earplugs


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

eats snails for breakfast


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

bangs coconuts together instead of riding a real horse.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Might become a Mashedpotato ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Deaf Mute said:


> Might become a Mashedpotato ! ! ! ! !







The person above me doesn't like potatoes :crying:


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Is actually an apple in disguise


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Is an electronic version of herself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weirdoe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wishes he was weredeer than Johnny Depp in a Tim Burton movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Is judgemental.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

uses technology, pff... who needs technology these days? 
I use this to go online


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ham


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in a house built on top of an ant burial mound


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once destroyed a beehive using a cannonball


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

is a souuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul man - epic sax solo -


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shakes the rafters with a manic guitar riff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't control the ocean


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

can't control his long hair. It braids itself, dances in the wind, cooks salad


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Can see into the future...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks snail slime


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Once swam for over 100 days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the robot dance at 4PM everyday


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Only goes to sleep at *error here*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Lies about "there'll be cupcakes." There has yet to be a cupcake.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It's Amon's fault. He promised us all he would bake us some cupcakes for a party a few weeks ago. He had about two weeks, he still hasn't baked any.

Don't blame me :b

Also, you may already know this and are lying. Hmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly is anti cupcake


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks cupcakes are too fattening. Serves fruit slices instead.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Always eats 3 cupcakes in one go, but takes a bite from one, then the other, then the other and back until he finishes them all


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's really 62


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is 63


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is like 1086 in fruit fly years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like haunted houses


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

finds places for homeless ghosts to live


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes beep noises at 12AM


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his day starts at midnight, ends at 12:01 AM


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes pie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts ice cream on his pizza pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a YouTube account from 05


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinking about giving up his myspace account


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used Windows 98


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Still uses Windows XP.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

still uses this computer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beeps 24/7


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

beep
I mean beep... I mean... he's a liar. beep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts slime in her disaster bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

doesn't know the legendary disaster bread recipe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

her bread wiped out the dinosaurs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Counts all the #s in pi


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is opening a pi bakery in August


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a winter


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Is a fall? lmao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is in jail for doing math


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a math addict


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Is a bigger weenie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays hot potato using a heavy diaper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@Amon

:lol :haha


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts maple syrup on his pasta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives In A House Thats At The Edge Of A Cliff


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in the house at the bottom of the cliff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in an underwater city


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

works in an underwear factory


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Can not make bread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is back! You were active when I returned then you left.  Welcome back. =P


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Has not slept last night.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is wrong. Yeah, I did. :b lol.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Conspires with squirrels


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Has a marijuana plant in her garden. 

=P


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is pink


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretends to be a lawn ornament


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

pretends to be a garden gnome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can solve a rubix cube in under 10 years


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Scares ghosts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posts way too much


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Is mistaken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like orange juice pulp


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a nougat filled center


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Is one funny guy! :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Is kinda mysterious.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

knows everything about amon


----------



## Linzer (Jun 27, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> knows everything about amon


Owns every episode of DragonBall Z on VHS


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is actually right but i dont have them on VHS


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

can turn elephants into bread


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

can turn bread into something edible


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns a bread insult list


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

judges potatoes for not being rectangular enough


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is the inventor of the magical potato toaster


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Loots bread during riots.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats ice cream while he is climbing a mountain with his bike


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

plays the drums while he's climbing on a fence with a bottle of wine in his right hand singing Happy Birthday to a snake


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks that im super man


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a super blonde man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a baher


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a naher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a sponge


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is the founder of the Anti-Sponge Group


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a sponge named Bob


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

puts fish into the water so that they run out of oxygen and die


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in a cottage


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shuffles his feet everyone he goes so he can zap people with static electricity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Skips from place to place


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Loves silhouettes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Her name in Spanish means belt


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Add an H to Amon and in Spanish you'll get ham


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his name in Spanish means a man who solves crimes using math while wearing pink.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wears a pink tutu on Mondays


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wears lederhosen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives with tons of snakes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Wears his shoes inside-out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

doesn't eat grapes because they have a soul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goes through bumps at high speed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

talks to movie characters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats snails


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats nails


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Eats ails


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats rails


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Was supposed to say "ils." :bah

Dammit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes perfectly shaped catloafs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes great cardboard sandwiches



Mc Borg said:


> Was supposed to say "ils." :bah
> 
> Dammit


eats letters


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is clever. =P lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

knows the truth


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

is haunted by the truth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Haunts the haunted


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

just de-facto called me the truth


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

tried to call the truth but then he realized that he had the wrong phone number


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses cardboard as wings to fly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drives a fish to school but doesn't have his fishing license


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flops like a fishie during the seafood fair


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was attacked by vampire mosquitoes once but fried them with holy bug spray


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walks up a downward escalator, and some say he's still walking up to this day


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

`takes two pizzas with everything on them and makes a sandwich with pbj in the middle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a gun


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a copy and pasting machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bans way too much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a cockroach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an ant


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Wants to toss my salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has weird YT videos


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his recommended for you videos all have to do with getting along with ants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays a part in making disaster bred


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is afraid of disaster Brad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Her enemy is disaster dinner rolls


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Eats a plate of chocolate for breakfast every morning with a pint glass of bananas still in their skin for a drink


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps a pet potato in his pocket since they're nocturnal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks coffee 24/7


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

speaks with a French accent despite not being French or knowing the language


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

If you're eating some chocolate, expect him to eat it before you have a chance.









He doesn't even like chocolate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is nicknamed pigeon man


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

arrested for loitering and making funny faces at jaywalkers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost thought life was GTA


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

steals lawn tractors and hits the clubs at 10 mph


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the ruler of the ant kingdom


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Thinks this is a game. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a player


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

has won the Lifetime Achievement Award...twice.


----------



## 870945 (Jun 23, 2017)

Doesn't realize that i'm Mario


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is actually Luigi


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Is actually Princess Peach


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works out 12 hours a day, eats nothing but ice cream and cookies the other 12


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

professionally breathes air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lies a lot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to sniff people


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

uses his headphones as a ship


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bans too much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

roasts himself for breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses wood as a pillow


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

used a fish to fly instead of an airplane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretends that he's a ghost


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

pretends that he pretends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pretends that she's a pretend ant named Pretend


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

pretends that the ant named Pretend prentends to pretend that he pretends she's a pretend ant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

started her own ant farm but can't figure out how to milk them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sticks his tongue out like a snake when he feels threatened


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Is part raptor.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is part ham


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is the person above me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the person below me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Idk, I'll have to check my name tag.

Tucks his shirt and socks into his underwear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the snail when it rains


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Snorts when he laughs 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a no


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

Is a yes

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a maybe


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a wannabe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tip toes to the kitchen every time for his midnight snack


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is very famous for something he doesn't tell us anything about.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steals children's lunches


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats the lunches after they're stolen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only eats the chicken in a chicken salad


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Only eats the dressing in chicken salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Munches on actual dresses


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

just purchased a new dress for his collection.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

His favorite color is hot pink


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

his left shoe and his right shoe hate each other


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Licks dirty shoes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Offers shoes and jumpers to computers to warm them up


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his shoes ran away because he forgot to tie them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoes committed suicide by hanging themselves on a utility wire


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hangs his clothes to dry on the utility wires


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances with heels on


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Likes to replace clothes found hanging on utility wires with the same outfit but one or two sizes smaller to make Amon think he is getting fat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sprays skunk perfume all over my clothes


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Temps me to spray skunk perfume on his clothes by always leaving it outside.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

goes by the name LePew, the smelly one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flirts with trash cans


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is a close friend of Oscar from Sesame Street who lives in a trash can.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Surfed a giant wave only to fall and never to been seen again


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Is a giant surfing down waterfalls again and again


----------



## Amaal (Mar 5, 2017)

Old lady who has traded her hair with tribals for a green leaf necklace


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newbie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is something


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

walks into corners ; can't figure his way back out again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a lazy banner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an automated random ban generator while he's munching on popcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drowns his popcorn in butter


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Love this thread alot

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a tapastalker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can't afford the salary of a stalker outside his window


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses leaves off the ground for his dinner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks we should do away with Independence Day and go back to being part of the British Empire


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Wears grass hula skirts to the grocery store


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is actually a Hello


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses Skunk perfume


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

scares away skunks with his odor


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

scares santa away with his evil behaviour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumped up this thread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is happy about it


----------



## Jiko (Mar 11, 2017)

Posted in this thread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was forced to post this


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts laxatives in her bred, that's why it's called disaster bred


----------



## Jiko (Mar 11, 2017)

has a desire to post in this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newbie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is an Amoney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Beccary


----------



## Jiko (Mar 11, 2017)

Is not a newbie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has pimples on her toe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

spies on people's toes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tip toes up to people and smashes air filled paper bags


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

should probably go make me a sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talks to ants


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is Anton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the boogie woogie in Church


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

fights dragons on fridays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Her resting heart rate is 59 BPM


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

secretly measures people's heart rates


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats toenails


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats potatonails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks sourdough bred isn't real bred


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks donut is a bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks pillows are bred, that's why she drools


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

fights for snail rights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a snail activist


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

activates nails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Always uses pens to write


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ wrote this sentence with a pen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes this thread too much :Blah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is the leader of the blahs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

was the ex leader of the blahs


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

Wants to be a blah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wishes he was a blah too but he's just a bah :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has an average credit score


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a professional stalker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is wearing a pink bandana


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses dry ice in all his drinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed a planet once.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

parades around all day flexing his muscles at the beach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes this thread too much


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is the owner of this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumped this thread >:/


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a degree in phrenology


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost the lost and found box


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

won a spelling bee against preschoolers by correctly spelling cat on the first attempt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the hokey pokey twice a week


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

planted all his loose change to see if his money would grow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a Chia pet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

owns fine china from Bandladesh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is part of the Bandladesh band


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

orders the taco supremo every time he goes to an Italian restaurant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordered a box of green goo


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has a driver's license for a cardboard car


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is funny.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a furry


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is silly as F


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Is adorable


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is the greatest thing since 4k


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Belongs to the same mutual admiration society as PocketToAlice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doomed the world


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is working out right now @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats cottage cheese thru a straw


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Drinks blood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks salt watur


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

made his computer a supercomputer by gluing a big S to it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sang with the ghosts once


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only goes biking at dawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like iceberg lettuce


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is planning to buy a giant isopod plushie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a 3rd foot


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes custom shoes for his 3rd foot


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

Is very regimental & good at taking orders (the ant).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hooks up with math teachers cause he likes their figures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost in a game of connect 4


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Has never played a game of connect 1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses Bing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't know his ABC's


----------



## NeckbeardedWarrior (Jul 27, 2017)

made a **** ton of posts on SAS


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a kewl avi


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

says meaw whenever he sees a dog


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has a lot of fun with echoes.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

uses his right hand to scratch his left ear


----------



## LeCoffee (Aug 15, 2015)

Is a good artiste.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a blank


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

plays gta san andrease everyday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has his toy car license


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

parallel parks in perpendicular parking spaces


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects flattened tires


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

committed to getting a beer gut by the end of the summer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lived in the forest


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Lived at the bottom of the ocean


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

secretly hates all giraffes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yaw


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Would love a goldfish as a pet.

But wants 5000 of them and not 1 under, so it's tough


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Squeezes lemons onto the cupcakes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

listens to music on tv and watches movies on radio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Needs to sleep


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesn't know that i just woke up lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Woke up early


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

gives orders like a queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Disobey queens


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

she thinks that just because she is a queen everyone should obey her


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke his tailbone once


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

still watches DBZ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a DBZ haturrr


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is wrong im not a DBZ hater


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an ant


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

doesn't know what an ant is


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows about ant anatomy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

studies bology


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smells like rice


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt like white rice because he thinks its too white


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefers orange rice


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

thinks that rice and clouds are both similar because of their color


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a secret room


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes B


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

dislikes every goldfish named Steve


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a maid to her ants


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

talks to his shoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Got lost in her house once


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He won't give me some fresh memes. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't cook the memes properly


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Doesn't use memes enough. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks water with mustard


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Drinks milk with ketchup. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bananaholic


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

His favorite song is Nyan Cat. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never eats the 1st bread of a loaf of bread


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He pretends to be a monkey when no one is around. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For some reason knows about my monkey dance


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He also hides all the chocolate chip cookies that came straight out of the oven. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is learning the monkey dance too


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's excited about the Emjio movie. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants a sequel to that movie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's making memes as we speak. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks watching cartoons Is a sin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is batman's secret brother


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decapitated a potato


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

cooked the potato

@*lackofflife* will be angry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't believe in dinners


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears his hat and shoes backwards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses his pants as a shirt


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loves sour cream flavored fries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is Chinese


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is an alien from another planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the real alien


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is a fake alien


----------



## PocketoAlice (Jan 22, 2014)

Is a pumpkin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes reality tv


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

watches keeping up with the kardashians everyday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Takes showers once every month


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

takes 30 showers eachday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats soap


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes toothpaste cake


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has an unhealthy obsession with peanut butter


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wears his shirt upside down


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes Fall


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wants to murder the sun


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

is a noble gas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Formed a muffin gang


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

once recorded an ant while doing push ups


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gave his ant dandruff


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

drives down one-way streets in reverse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bed potato


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

looks just like his avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Called me ugly ;-;


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is too beautiful to describe with current language inadequacies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is currently inventing a new language so he can finally describe amon's beauty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ant shames


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Has many things surrounding him right now. The floor to the left, the floor to the right, the wall, the wall, the wall, the wall, the ceiling and a door and probably other stuff too.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once thought the floor was lava


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

once thought his floor wasn't lava but he was wrong


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The girl knows her tunes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

His melting point is at 29,771 °C.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

STudied chemistry for 2 and a half weeks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to interrupt catloaf time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

faps atleast 50 times a day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is allergic to water


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

picks up women by reciting theorems


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a secret closet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps his skeletons sitting in beach chairs out by the pool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't believe in blankets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps his home warm with a steady supply of green house gases.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances in a pink tutu


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Is saving nostril hair to make a toupee.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a nervous habit of biting his toenails.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes toe jam


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know how to cook mice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a mice addict


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

teaches blind mice braille


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is against dog nudity


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a cyclops has her eye on him


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates sourdough bred


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is capable of eating raw elephant meat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Constantly changes his avi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses selfies for all his avi incarnations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses Selfie sticks


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Was a mouse in a previous life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bumps up old threads yo


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has bought the ban thread for 30000000 dollars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly hates ants


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesnt know how to sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a snail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bathes in Cheetos' dust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates fishies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

easily bribed with bite-sized snickers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dances underground


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's not human. He's a baked toad.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is anti-toad


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He lives with the mountain monkeys, he may also be there leader...

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks the GameCube is the dominant console


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

is a 56 years old lobster


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has tinnitus.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is very rich and wears socks sometimes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is a great judge of character.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

has the ability to open a door by only using one hand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Will be famous one day.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Is a very nice young lady.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tries to teleport


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

leaks smoke from his ears when he thinks too hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stomps on ant civilizations


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has worn their underwear inside out and only realized it at the end of the day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a vampire after midnight


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a one night stand with plenty of books and other paraphernalia on it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a Satan shrine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't complete their day without taking at least 45 selfies in the toilet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses a toilet bowl cleaner to scrub his back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Assassinated Molang


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

decapitates oranges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a picky eater tsk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

fell into a bottomless pit filled with angry geese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once rescued a slice if cake from falling onto the floor


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is still radioactive from his fall out with Plutonium girl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Popped all the balloons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is apparently not an animagus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a shrine of his crush made outta gum


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is too afraid to leave his stoop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bullies his crush


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Needs the monies to buy nutrients


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like feet massages


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

does 30 second workouts three times a day to achieve his level of buffness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a Do Not Enter sign on his room door


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses fermented cabbage as deodorant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cuts his toenails with a saw


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

cuts his hair with an apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed an ant colony once


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is destroying a bread colony right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Always ignores the 1st bred in a loaf of bred


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

named his favourite bred Brad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pasted fly legs onto her eye lashes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lost his phone in a volcano


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is going to sleep right now


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Waltzes of their way to mass and whistles on the stair


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Was expelled from the choir


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once broke a pencil in rage


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

once lost somebody elses shoe in a river


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks cleaning is a sin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is very proud of his toe collection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fell into a hell and was never seen again


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He knows TheLegend27

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watches Micheal P videos


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hes secretly a minion with potato hands. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has 3 feet


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Has ten noses

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is bald


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He likes the emoji movie. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks swimming pool water


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

He's so powerful that he can drink salt water. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is actually a fish :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a crab


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is 3 apples tall and lives in a village with houses shaped like mushrooms


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gives people haircuts without their permission


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Believes oranges are oppressed


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Sounds like F minor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talks like G Minor


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't solve problems like Maria


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Is a Hedgehog 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Goes trick-or-treating as a pumpkin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses shopping bags as a backpack


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was a bag lady in a former life as punishment for being a Spanish inquisitor


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is shouting at her meth dealer for bringing heroin instead.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beeps at pedestrians while she walks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

beeps in his sleep when he needs to wake up because he doesn't have an alarm clock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has an alarm clock that doesn't turn off til the riddle is solved


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Asked his gf to marry him in an alarm clock themed wedding


----------



## Tanz76 (Nov 6, 2016)

Has a pet giraffe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pulled the sheets right off the corner of the mattress that they stole from their roommate back in Boulder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes spam


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

spams spam


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

feeds her pet giraffe spam and eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once yelled pew pew during a funeral


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

beeps at weddings


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is an Electronic Becca.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has drone parts in his pocket


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dresses up as the grim reaper and visits hospitals and senior citizen homes cause he likes to help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to sniff play dough


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still waits for their Hogwarts letter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is nocturnal


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Weekly changes the light bulbs in his eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Saw the Eclipse and now has 20/20 vision


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

saw my 20/20-vision-eyes and all he sees now is the eclipse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a hypnotist @[email protected]


----------



## Meh98 (Jul 8, 2017)

Is not trying to get 15 posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weirdoe


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will have a post count of 60,000 by October


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects wax figures


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

burries wax figures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like slime


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only eats the fillings of cookie sandwiches


----------



## RealityoftheSituation (Aug 14, 2017)

Doesn't like pigs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a noob


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

L337 speaks in their spare time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is anti-noob


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a fetish for 80s fashion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naps in the bushes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a clown nose in case of emergencies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

C walks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is platform agnostic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doesn't believe in exponents


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Forgot his times tables


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

stalks fishes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loses electrons when bonded with chlorine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stalks fishes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will eventually collide with the Andromeda galaxy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One took a nap on the toilet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Forces everyone to split up to look for clues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has Blues Clues on VHS


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

went to rehab to get off the cookie dough... a day at a time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shakes his booty at a retirement home


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Hides in people's bushes in a chicken costume


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Thinks she's a vampire but is really just a chicken costume covered in blood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weirdoe


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Likes big butts and _ cannot _ lie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Purchased play dough only to sniff em


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

made french fries with Mr. Potato head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes organized napkins


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

smokes peppermint leaves rolled in toilet paper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks dank memes are overrated


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ran away with the spoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Accidentally knocked over the casket and the dead body fell out


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

recently discovered that Purina dog chow tastes really good with a little milk as a nutritious complete breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was exiled from the land of Cheesus


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

says cheesus while eating cheese in the church


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Committed sin by crating Cheesus bible


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Goes house to house proclaiming the word of Cheesus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks a slice of ham is a hoax


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has started making Christmas cookies in his spare time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Microwaves raw chicken


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

began collecting socks to give away for Christmas last week


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks he is a devil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plagiarized his homework


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

plagiarized his life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kicks squirrels


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks I am a monster. I would never bully squirrels. Only ducks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a duck hater


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Was the headless horseman all along


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cuddles with ghosts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't wait for winter to build an igloo on their lawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoys throwing snowballs at campfires


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is that person who loves retelling the same old "scary" story at the campfire again and again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes barnacle balls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would have gotten away with it if it weren't for those meddling kids


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dated an alien once


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Dated two aliens once @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like drones made from China


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Has uninstalled Skype 5 hours ago.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bullies penguins


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes goblins doubt themselves


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Can't really drink the coffee they are pouring because they are a skeleton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses dogs as a pillow


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

chews on knives when he's bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes an ant cry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes a plant fly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a plant eater


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

plants an eating owner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoys sniffing rubbing alcohol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Bathes with rubbing alcohol sometimes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once fell down a hole and to this day continues to fall


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Bathes in milk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can dance until his legs come off


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

plans to make drumsticks out of those legs


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Doesn't need sticks to play drums.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

akshully is dolan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Believes dinner should be illegal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Believes the world will end soon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to shake his afro a lot


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can rotate their head a full 360 degrees, several times over


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Karate chopped an old lady in the neck once


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still has plenty of unfinished business and thus can't move on to the afterlife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to steal my soul


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Had fun with a pie just because they were alone in the house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects sand


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is actually an AI software created by the government to spy upon SAS forumers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Believes fruitcake is an abomination


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

their milkshakes are ineffective at attracting boys to their yard


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Needs to mate with Amon.

LOL!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ruptured his laugh box


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has gone fishing and won't return until Friday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slipped on a banana peel once


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Slipped on the same banana peel twice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a jar full of boogers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

writes songs about nails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Her nail salon closed due to bred infestation


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

had a pet plant but it ran away


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was kidnapped by Amon's pet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts sunscreen on her plants just to be mean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Defeated the great salad crouton


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bathes in 1000 island dressing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stole money from a vending machine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Is a dragon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects dust


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Needs an Owl Trowel™


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sang the Campfire song all day


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can cook the creepiest of pasta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wiggles like a worm when no one is looking


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

convinced alpha to sit on a hook when you went deep sea fishing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Skydived and landed in riceland


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Demands everyone to listen to their presentation as if they were the teacher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Said excuse me to a store mannequin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wants to be a podiatrist


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is a NY Giant's fan and would do anything for them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Will outlive us all...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses Kraft cheese for nachos


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

thinks everyone on this forum talks too damn much


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an Eli shrine in her bathroom


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Can fly if they truly believe it


----------



## brian97 (Dec 3, 2014)

Has a bicycle fetish


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is leaving for Peru soon...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Can run faster than any of their neighbors


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is dabbing with a clown suit on


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't believe in paper


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will never reveal to the world that they're a weeaboo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an instructor in dog twerking


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Said that they could let it go, and no one would catch them hung up on somebody that they used to know


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sells trash cans


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is high 99% of the time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is 1% evil, 99% hot gas


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Sings rockabye baby to his dog


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yells at people to STOP... in the name of love, then proceeds to sing the rest of the song complete with hand gestrues and hip movements


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefers Discord over Skype


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is getting agitated with the coming full moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quacked during an exam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pressed ↑↑↓↓←→←→AB but nothing happened


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

belts out broadway show tunes when he has to wait in line too long


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects used cotton swabs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to study the mating habits of snails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Started his own knitting club


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Plans to ride on Nessie one day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bathes in pudding


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is sitting in the darkness waiting for the sun to rise


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

forces the sun to rise when it's still night


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wants to rule the world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dressing as a hallowed weenie on Halloween


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Includes dog food in his diet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

waits until people go to sleep, then puts locks on the outside of all their exterior doors and windows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has ghosts in his basement


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

glues tree bark to his SUV for environmental reasons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is part of the Men In Black


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

saves the world from destruction at least once a day


----------



## trapped (Sep 4, 2017)

Has 3 albums


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newbie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

is the person in his avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows SOME of my secrets


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a Halloweenie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sold his soul to the black market


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

makes stew with eye of newt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sneezed on an alligator


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Talks to a water bottle when he gets lonely


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walla barefooted


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Doesn't plan on shaving his facial hair for a year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives next to a McDonald's


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Found a magic lamp; unfortunately all the wishes were depleted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks emojis should be illegal to use


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is in jail for emojiism


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Actually loved the Emoji movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posts too much xD


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a pot callling the kettle black


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Transformed into a broom


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks broomsticks are an expensive way to travel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a dust bunny abuser


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

knitting a sweater with his belly button lint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks salt water


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

glues octopuses to his hands and feet so he can climb buildings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually owns a ghost catcher


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

orders the most expensive thing on the menu when it's his date's turn to pay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yells worldstar when 2 cats fight


----------



## Alexander990 (Sep 10, 2017)

the person above me is very hot that make everything on fire:wink2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a noob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still uses Windows 98


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to spread Neoism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has robots in his basement


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

rents his attic out to rats and squirrels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to interrupt a cat while it loafs


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Sings the song 'that's not my name' by The Ting Tings when someone says his name


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses arm bars to show affection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like chopped apples


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

proposes to random people on the video board at sporting events


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once tried to domesticate a hare


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Believes they have the right to arm bears


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Likes to climb trees at night and yodel loudly


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Disapproves of Lederhosen-wearing monkeys


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to wait in line


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

Is really a crouton


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a soft spot for people wearing galoshes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a Mukbang channel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once broke the TV for no reason


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Owns every Taylor Swift song ever recorded.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates doing the boogie woogie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

looks better in a dress than I do


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks trees are people too


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the worm in church


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sits in front in classes but with his back turned to the professor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Got ninja'd


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

calls everyone, man or woman, Fred


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the person below


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses string cans to communicate


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes global warming worse by using smoke signals
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to inhale Chem trails


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dropped the bass and now has to clean it all up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Neo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats pancakes for dinner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates flies buzzing in his ear


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bites his toenails when he's nervous despite acquiring a lip fungus because of it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed at domesticating a hare


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wears a horse mask while jogging during hurricanes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can't stop himself from drawing mustaches on everything and everybody


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a low credit score


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a store called Neo Nuggets


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

can't actually do this


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is terrified of sloths.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to eat soup when it's cold


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

likes to eat the cold when it's soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a strong dislike towards alien children


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is obsessed with fish


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is a dolphin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punched a kangaroo


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was punched by 3 yellow dolphins while he was taking a walk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

glows in the dark from eating too much radioactive bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sets his hat on fire when he's cold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Committed ant genocide


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

accuses me of being a monster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a raisin cookie only to realize it wasn't raisins


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a good enough heart to find homes for wayward ants
&
makes raisin cookies with fish eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ninja'd warrior


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

all his socks have divorced each other


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

offers online dating for socks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was adopted by aliens


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears alien footwear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is friends with the Boogeyman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weirdough


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is investing on a bakery that specializes on Halloween sweets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Feeds his toenail clipping to the birds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once did the boogie woogie in church


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gave in to pier pressure and bought himself a boat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks at dingos


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was forced to dissect a cabbage against his will in botany class


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

collects peanut shells


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the person below me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is wrong muahahahah


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a hologram
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only exists in someone else's mind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dumpster dives


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has an extra leg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses blankets as tissue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in a teepee made out of TP


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Threw away a rare Nes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Plans to get a Switch Pro controller just to play retro games on emulators


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Won the lottery but accidentally threw the ticket away while intoxicated


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

won the lottery but threw the ticket away deliberately


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Won a lifetime supply of napkins


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Donated their lifetime supply of pumpkins to the orphanage


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is located about 65 light years from the Sun in the zodiac constellation of Taurus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Throws water balloons at the elderly


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Collects their excess facial oil for future use


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has shaving bumps


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

On their bikini line


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

But likes green tea cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posted in this thread 6 minutes ago


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Was never born @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Isn't the person below me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is psychic 0_0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cut an aliens leg off


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Runs naked in the snow once in a while


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Digs up old threads


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Can't stop posting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secretly Hates me ;-;


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Knows that I secretly love him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hehe..has a guillotine ready for me .-.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Isn't actually Neo.







:O


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is friends with Pennywise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Otnic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wears a tutu in a Bar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sizzles and smokes when forced to enter a church


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a robotic breakfast for dinner


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't not just have one egg during breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks Anime is for nerdz


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is the world's preeminent hipster


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Somebody sure is a weeaboo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has his own shoe brand called Weaboots


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

eats his cereal with white paint when there's no milk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Coughed up a furball


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

coughed up a unicorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes unicorn meat


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks dancing under the ocean should be illegal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives underwater


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damages fish tanks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Goes scuba diving in fish tanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ended the world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to make opposite day a legal holiday


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is first woman on Mars.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the 1st Mars on Mars


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rallies to become an artificial satellite on the red planet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sustains himself entirely on mac n' cheese and twinkies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts lard in his drink


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wants to eliminate shoe laces from this world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is wearing mismatched socks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Doesn't care if their socks are mismatched and is even proud to show it to the world


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

hmm ... alpha tauri .. i know your profile pic is a cackoDemon from DooM .. that i know 

other than that , there's an alpha centaury something in astronomy ..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is the opposite of that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a kewt penguin


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is really a cartoon character


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a remote control


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ripped his pants and made a song about it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Holds Mc Borg and noydb prisoner in his basement.


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Eats a cup of toothpaste
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lives in a wardrobe.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has flaming red hair!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the boogie woogie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pickles vampire wings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cuts up flowers with a chainsaw


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Eats metal fences when dancing around ponds in a backwards motion for 25 minutes every other Thursday afternoon after a cup of tea on the beach


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Made me snort out my noodles out my nose with their fanciful description of the person above them


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

steals other people's toothbrushes and sells them on ebay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has her own planet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wears socks on his hands and gloves on his ears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a stink bomb


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is a member of Amon's legion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is also a member heehee


----------



## pillarsofcreation (Sep 14, 2017)

Named after Egyptian deity? Interested in ancient history? Profile picture looks like a shield or something like that. Spends a lot of time on this forum, huge number of posts.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has not seen milleniumman75's post count


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost the lost and found box


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Made a mess on aisle 6


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a pool filled with quicksand


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Claims they were younger by one year last year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lived in a mansion


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Is undoubtedly a wizard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ghost


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Is an alien


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Has a cooler avatar then me and thats a problem


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes stuff


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Is a secret agent


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is anonymous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spreads his Neoness


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Can and WILL fight you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a suspicious person


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Is suspicious of suspicious people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was recently fired from the bakery.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Doesn't like me anymore, so mean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has filed for unemployment..it had to be done buddy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to become an Sas Admin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Came crashing through the window to a party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has acne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is mysterious


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Has twelve kids


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

does a victory dance every time she answers a question correctly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a snail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fights against knights as a snail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses his belly as drums


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Glows when wired to an electric current


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a mechanical organ


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

didn't go to Santa's funeral


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killed Santah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

receives gifts from satan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dated Satan


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

dated Santa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is married to the Easter Bunny.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Has both santa and satan tied up in the closet. and the easter bunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks bunny goo


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Drinks bunny poo


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is actually blue tea


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Makes magic sparkly coffee


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

collects bugs. pls don't kill my ants


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Is an ant farmer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Methmatician


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Snorts snails


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

laughs at screwdrivers crying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

19wbwbeh2


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

posts subliminal messages


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps at 8AM


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in the exact center of the universe and hates all his neighbors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects pinecones


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a commemorative staff with a pinecone on the top


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a huge collection of dead flies in his attic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can't wait for lunch- it's greaseballs and sugar tots day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has 2 back up legs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

plays the accordion in his rock band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks blood


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Avoids posting pictures of food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows the rare alien language


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bought by snails as an amonomobile


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Bumped with someone today and lost several electrons


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Is a refugee because he worries that Alpha Tauri will go supernova


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stole someone's purse not for the contents but for the purse only


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes to drip candle wax on poor unsuspecting bugs on the floor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rips out hearts and eats it like a hamburger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Accelerates downward at a rate of 9.8m/s² when shoved from the top of the Leaning Tower of Pisa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is addicted to banana ketchup


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

-


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

:nerd:


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spends all his spare time studying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a sarcasm king


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Eats something everyday before waking up from sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a necroposter


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Collects yellow crayons and stores them in a cigar humidor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks the moon is made outtta cheese


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

he thinks that if his feet were bigger than the moon he could play football by it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Favorite word is Oui


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is against tickling


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

a 3 time national champion of the hokey pokey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Did the rolley polley when no one was looking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paints his nails with sharpie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cooks raw chicken in the microwave


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

cooks already-cooked chicken in the microwave


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed the destroyer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is not compelled by the power of Christ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kills ants for $5


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a shadow person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once tried to climb a tree only to fall


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eliminates the need to go to the bathroom by residing in it indefinitely


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was walking down the Red Carpet when he got flour thrown at him


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is the daughter of the village chief and is descended from voyagers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoys the smell of gasoline


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

(I can't deny that.)

Doesn't mind if there are flowers on their head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never bought me a flower crown


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is actually 2 mons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is related to Noydb


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Is perfectly average and normal and dull in every way.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Impaled many ghosts


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is on everyone's ignore list.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Was seen at a Red Lobster restaurant cannibalizing their own.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is too late.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watches too much gore videos


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Watches too much sponge bob.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Sponge hater :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was arrested earlier today for walking across the grass in a bug sanctuary


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bug expert


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Empties boxes of thumbtacks on the highway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually has one lung


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is probably immune from banning by now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is wrong teehee


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Thinks they are in the other thread but really isn't.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had all of his credit cards declined


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Is so old they pay in cash


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes it snow dandruff


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uses bath salts to fend off demonic entities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates cottage cheese


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hates cheese cottages


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has taken anorexia to new extremes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like cube shaped cheese


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Loves blue cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates putting honey in her tea


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Washes his nuggets before he eats them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a nugget hater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wants his nuggets in nonstandard sizes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed a robot dog once


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Is jealous of wrenches.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a leaf


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Accidentally kicked a can to somebody's face but was able to run away just in time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blew out the candle and then ate it


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has several horcruxes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Attempted to destroy the moon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Disabled their wireless router's _AP mode_ to prevent Nintendo console gamers nearby from connecting to the interwebz


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Isn't really looking to the left because their eyes are stuck like that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually likes food from the school cafeteria


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Is a jail bird


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is actually a coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats toenails


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Isnt really a starfish . is a catfish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a fishfish


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Is an angler fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates aliens


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would be voiced by Tom Kenny if they were a cartoon character.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a brick cell phone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a fetish for anything soft


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is obsessed with eating lint


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Collects other people's hair clippings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a lava gun


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

is lava
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns one part of hell


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

kicked out of hell for selling ice cream


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bought the ice cream but it turned out to be soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Turned the soup into peas


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

got into a fight with the peas. The peas won.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a peasant of the kingdom


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

glued both of his eyes onto each other


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a pet snail


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns a pet nail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

greets people by boinking them on the head with a hammer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a mail


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Believes the floor of SAS is lava


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drink lava joos€


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Lives in the digital realm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is unknown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in a gated community


----------



## Learninggratitude (Oct 8, 2017)

Still wears character undies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hasn't cut his hair all year so he can be a Wookie for Halloween


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Watches Disney movies to cheer themselves up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Donates dead skin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Had antennas when they were born


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a lawyer for Ants


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

was an ant-eater in a previous life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is now asleep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Actually posts from Tapatalk but removed the default signature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks that I use Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

posts using snail mail despite all the slime


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a dress made outta egg shells


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is unfazed by the sand overflowing in their shoes right this very moment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peels oranges at night


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Competes in whack a mole tournaments


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Won several trophies themselves of the said tournaments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a w4k4


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Thinks mayonnaise is an instrument


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Does _not_ live in a Pineapple under the sea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Team lost in the tournament of power


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

casts a giant shadow of a llama


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pops balloons at night


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Showers with a fidget spinner


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Accuses others of sharing their fidget spinner-related habits


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys polishing their gravy boat collection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks mixed veggies is sin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Throws frisbees at billboards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spams the forum with photos of spam


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays a tune using only ridged chips


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Communicates with aliens by offering swimming lessons


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts croutons in their ice cream sundae


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Did the rolley polley


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Dances with crocodiles to music at 4am


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

crochets his own socks and shoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a realtor of planets


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is jealous because he can not afford a planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made the planet market crash


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Unknowingly made a choice today that ripples through time that will destroy all life as we know it in 50 years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunbathe on the sun


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke his remote and is now forced to watch QVC all the time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Listens to static before bedtime


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tweezers the lawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sings backwards


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Advocates the use of tote bags when going grocery shopping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gets around town in a shopping cart


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

believes in furry, extraterrestrial overlords


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a furrie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Moony McFroghopper_ would be their furry name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cuddles with a toaster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went the wrong way


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Have just submitted their application, hoping to ride Apple's spaceship when it lifts off to space one day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Got trolled by getting an apple inside a pod


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly hasn't tried seeing what Shift-Option-K does in a text field


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gave up beer for lent


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Has a flea bottom accent


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Glitches when exposed to high magnetic frequency


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Celebrates Halloween in January


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Has already set up their Christmas decorations


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to guess the weights of random people on the streets while holding up signs of marine mammals


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a syllabus collection from schools all around the world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a wizerd


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not spell wizard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Currects pplz speling mistaKez


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

takes most of his math tests with crayons because he got bonus points for his fluffy clouds once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates stick figure drawing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his birds in his drawings look like tiny mustaches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an Elder Twerk Instructor


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for finding a monkey to do your job


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned the banned banner


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Is the banned banner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is unknown


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is against experimenting on sea urchins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nematodes ate his house through a straw


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hid the pickles under his tongue all along


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed his drivers test


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Got lost in the forest because of the Tikbalang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats chicken adobo 3 times a day


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Attempted to turn this into the Ban the Person Above you thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses a scooter to go to work


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has met a skinwalker but never realized it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects people's mustaches


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a slave to ants


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is Éowyn from The Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

tried learning flying skills from penguins but ended up teaching the penguins how to fly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Painted their floors


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

Has a good perspective when taking pictures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays hide and seek with her dawg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Grooms their dawgs by licking them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats raw fish


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks Alpha Tauri is Japanese


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

fights onions


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eats the onions to defeat them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants.to destroy the ozone layer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

decapitates heads of lettuce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punches fresh tomatoes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes the tomatoes fight against lettuce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roots for the lettuce :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

taught the tomatoes ninjaness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants her disaster bred to join


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

made sandwiches out of the remains


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Used only wheat bred


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a starfish that froze during an ocean disaster in 1876 and was left with a very surprised look on their face


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

needs to pick a sweater to match her eyes- if she had eyes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Is facing a dilemma. There are birds in the sky and snails walking towards his feet. His eyes are shifting from one danger to another trying to decide which one is worse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a pet squirrel named Sandy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Writes graffiti with watercolor paints


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is part of an Anti-Moobs fb group


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Suspects that Stephen Hawking ran over their cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does a human loaf once in awhile


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wanted Mitt Romney to be president last time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays with his shadow


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is ackin' so cray-cray


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a big procrastinator


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Eats starfish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a tapatalker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays the air fiddle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talks to ghost


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes sloths drink coffee


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Built a tree in their house for pet sloths


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is starting to hoard fireworks for New Year


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys facing North


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a loaf


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Forged in secret the Mordor ring to troll all others


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ningen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to loaf on a sofa shaped like a loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks dog twerking is animal abuse


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes dogs wear plastic store bags in the rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Makes sweaters out of cat fur.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moonwalks in the grocery store


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Purposely squeezes vegetables in the store to bruise them.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a mummy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hides in their neighbor's hydrangeas from time to time


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a collection of kazoos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can turn into a broom


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Turns into a broom hoping someone will ride them ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses the Lenny face when texting the priest


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes taking church hymns and making hip hop hits out of them


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Coin tosses for pickles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a criminal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walks on stilts through swamp land


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

overdoses on tryptophan before operating heavy machinery


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes a good jello loaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Speaks fluent gibberish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Plans to shift to Wumbology﻿


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a renowned zumba-ologist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a post thief


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

speaks broken gibberish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't Oedn dnrndkkr


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes it spicy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes raw poultry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears a suit made of moss


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Prays to a singing salmon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Keeps spare change in an antique boot from the 1800s


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is secretly an unfunny nihilist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walks like a penguin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Randomly poked someone today for no apparent reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Donated a pimple


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will get the Android Oreo update... EVENTUALLY


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will buy me a new phone so that can happen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for still using his Amish cellphone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bans people outside of the ban thread.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

: ) my caffeine levels must have dipped below toxic levels

has eye of newt on her shopping list


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is obsessed with emoji's


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Demands blood sacrifice every few days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has earphones made out of belly button lint


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refuses to buy a pumpkin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroys pumpkin pies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pops wheelies first thing in the morning


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Feeds feral cats and makes a Youtube channel about it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Says ksksksk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gets his kicks on route 66


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:haha

Doesn't know whether the cat in the box is dead or alive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Actually has a cat named Schrödinger.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a bilge pump for her water bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a bird named dawg


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a pirate on Wednesdays


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works in the mad scientist industry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes the feel of oatmeal on their feet


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

considers the texture of spaghetti to be a form of existentialism.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses a licked lollipop as a lint remover


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paints cats wearing bow ties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Turns his enemies into blanket tacos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays old lottery tickets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a oldie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pets moss in the forest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a collection of squished snails


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts bottle caps under his shoes and tap dances


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sequenced his genome and found out he's 90% Neanderthal and 10% Paramecium


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pasted two leaves together


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Learned how to dance the Rizzo with YouTube videos


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

addicted to tapioca pudding


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Has a interesting username


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to mash fish sticks in rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Karate kicked a clam


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Throws m&ms into fountains for good luck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a beep


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is God's child


----------



## Pastille (Oct 19, 2017)

Jesus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses a sun dial because they feel clocks are evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a boogie woogie historian


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes lists on old style parchment paper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to own a hare


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Puts small objects on their head and calls it a "hat"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Swallows MacBook computers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Owns a tie made out of metal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Eats metal shavings for some iron supplement


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jogs to the donut shop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to turn skunk spray into perfume


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can fit 10 pencils up in each nostril


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears a clown nose to bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoys touching dog noses when it's dry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drinks pickle juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to dip ppl in butter, dang cannibal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doesn't understand that butter has nonedible uses also


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes to put googly eyes on everything when bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has dentures


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has cat food ready in his magic paper hand bag


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks at magazines for an uncomfortably long time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes beany babies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

insists on doing nudity in all his films


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses chalk to write his deepest thoughts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Plans on starting up a pet shop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has an extra leg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will only sell cats on the aforementioned pet shop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to feel on cat litter


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks cat litter is the best cereal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants it to rain meatballs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Scrubs back with toilet brush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pronounces choir as choyer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fights zombies every night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has an appointment with the King of All


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears pantaloons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fancies it when he is referred to as _large father_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still sells newspapers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uses newspaper cutouts for school projects


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reads books on his iPhone


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Only reads ancient literature


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sneaks fruit into sporting events


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not realize that fruit is not interested in sport


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Stood in front of some random people's home despite the heavy rain for no apparent reason


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Loves Duterte and the war on drugs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walks through stores sniffing various products


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates mortals


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

throws breadcrumbs out of his car window so he can find his way back home again


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Going crazy Yeah, right.

Will dress up as a pirate on an upcoming party they're invited to


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will dress up as a pickle


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sticks pancakes on their ceiling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses pancakes as Frisbees


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses frisbees as cereal bowls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Planked on a shark


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buys swamp land for a hobby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed a brand new TV


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drives in reverse on dirt roads


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost Pandora box


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes funny shaped soaps to sell at carnivals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to drink listerine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats pie with their hands


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is wondering why the moon is made out of cheese


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sits on the toilet... backwards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps with a punching bag


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to rub rocks together


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

is accurate in his statements regarding what the person above does


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is still going crazy after all these years(that's a Paul Simon reference for all you youngsters on the site lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an oldie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Picks scabs while riding the trolley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a pet blob


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

named his eyebrow Bob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paints her toenails with pink marker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses old tires as a mattress support


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks everyday should be glute day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shaves his leg hairs and eats em


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has many drawers filled with glass poodle figurines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sells his clothes on Craigslist


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made a wallet out of lasagna noodles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a YouTube account from 2003


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is actually the 6th clone of his original self


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Denied ever playing with nude barbie dolls


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes hats for squirrels


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a pet goldfish named SASssy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Name is SpongeBob Sassypants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Keeps silverfish as pets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be the next poster after this one


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rings doorbells with their big toe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ninja'd me...once qgain....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has tats of postage stamps


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

He's the sheriff!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes spaghetti smoothies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is asleep


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

used peanut butter as an environmentally friendly substitute for glue until mice ate all his artwork


----------



## RavenChan (Sep 26, 2017)

Likes to put pineapple on their pizza.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a giant Keanu Reeves poster above his bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has hairy feet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has Hobbit feet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a baldie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still has not improved the Chum Bucket


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will sleep soon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll go to bed... Eventually! 

Is a regular accountant by day and a superhero by night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats moldy sammiches


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried to join a flock of ducks flying south once


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Looks for proof of computers existing every day as he finds it fun.

I haven't the heart to tell him though, that computers already DO exist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a swifter


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes forts out of pillows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes processed meat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does not tell a lie on that last one lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Participated Oktoberfest and not even know it!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants a horse mask for xmas


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't go to sleep without Cuddlez his teddybear


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses empty Mountain Dew bottles as a spitoon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only takes the chocolate milk from the cafeteria


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Recycles chewing gum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is allergic to Clorox wipes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a SAS tat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes Stop motion Barbie videos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a shrine to beanie babies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in South Korea


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Became a lumberjack just to use the word "timber"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once threw potatoes at an Irish


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a dust expert


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a handy dandy notebook for all them clues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steps on animal tails for fun


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

speaks languages that nobody else understands


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Builds Lego coffee cups


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a love/hate with their desk chair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a skull of a real human being


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Makes it a hobby to wear bowler hats on Wednesdays


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

makes funny faces without even trying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a professional dumpster diver


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays professional ski ball


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will post in the ban thread in a few seconds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will post in the ban thread in a few seconds lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will post in the Post a pic thread in a moment


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will be disappointed by no pic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is actually a robot alien hybrid


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sharpens pencils with their teeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Swallow lead from lead pencil


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyed their sister's hair hot pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes Shark Nuggets


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drank water from a fish tank once


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is approved by the USDA


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cuts the lawn with scissors


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a trucker in another universe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stocks up on kitty litter yet has no cats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slaps ppl with Salmons


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks everything seems a little"fishy"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bullied the bullies bully


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hides in basements and laughs maniacally every time someone starts going down


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has breath mint addiction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a sandcastle salesman


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shop vacs the roof


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to make a movie called Mean Boys


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spends too much time with his logarithms


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flexes bendy straws in front of a mirror


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts Gum IN Peoples Hair


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snickers at all the Snicker bars in the store


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still refuses to let Moses' people go


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears all hemp clothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes Martians


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to have a pet pangolin named Mimi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a pair of jeans that travels on its own


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has an amp that goes to 11


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will leave the planet on January 32nd


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

May actually be a furry animal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lives in the woods with their furry animal friends


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is remodeling a beaver dam as his own personal bachelor's pad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes paying for things with pennies in a used sock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a meth teacher


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Time travels at a rate of 60 seconds every minute


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gargles vinegar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

And the person below you lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be my breakfast


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Has just had breakfast.

Edit: omg I posted this before reading your post. We were both thinking about your breakfast. We should marry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can.still put his food in his mouth


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rubs their stubble a little too much


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Uses words that I have to look up


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Must acquire the requisite constitution to communicate in the above thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a spongebob addict


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always says "give me some cheese, please"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was actually born in 2006


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Has actually died in 2006


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is banning from the grave


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killed me ;-;


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Resurrected just to ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates clowns


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hangs balloons above their bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a plastic leg


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Breaks light bulbs for fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats glass shards


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has never used the term "sharted"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dives into quicksand


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made a fort out of red party cups


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a laundry basket


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Avoids touching the handle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a blank check


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bad check


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a cat that can't use apostrophes. He's a catastrophe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts Expensive Items Into His Skewl Locker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steals tree barks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to feel cats tongue


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steals napkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from Plutoe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes a bed filled with feather boas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes gunky sewer water


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does the funky gunky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a food theef


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stays up too late


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is sleepin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

coughs up a hairball each mornin'


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes hot sauce milkshakes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats the pie filling, leaves the crusts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Believes in ninjaism


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ninja their way out a cardboard box


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to lick sharp objects


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Washes hair with dish soap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Got mad at the delivery boy for forgetting his diet Dr. Kelp


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Allows Amazon full access to their house


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

frequently forgets to check for updates for his brain OS software


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a dog who chews on human bones


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Breaks windows for fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like pumpkin pie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has urinated outdoors to keep the foxes away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Swims on foggy days only


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Collects gum wrappers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is actually a flea


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Searches flea markets for used socks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a beeper


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Belly flops in the pool until they are glowing red


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once lost his left tentacle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts one piece of candy in a trick or treater's bag, takes 2 out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sniffs for clues


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Saw a ghost that looked like cheese roll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can travel freely through time


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats Chinese food with tweezers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Brushes his uvula


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always has snacks for snakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punched a scarecrow once


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Speaks Mongolian only in intimate situations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Parked at the edge of a cliff


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Picks other people's noses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefers pink doughnuts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never squeezes the tube from the back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pops giant pimples with a knife


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rented a car to go one block over


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed 4 weenies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Greases door knobs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a w4k4


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes bendy straws


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Filed for divorce from his slug


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys a good outbreak of mildew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks from a coconut


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flies drones at night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stole the Queens jewelery


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Put rings on the nightstand with their Pepsi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the person to my left


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yammers for yams


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Will give out antacid tablets for Halloween.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly couldn't name me that SAS member with a hand-drawn Boo (from the Mario franchise) with lightning background for an avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dressed up as a piece of bacon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Might be watching let's make a deal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violated the bacon rights law


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is frying bacon with a blow torch right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows where they sell hot cheeto asteroids


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once ate a Cheeto from under the sofa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses dry leaves to wipe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wipes with junk mail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Wmu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays with a plastic bag and whiffle ball in the back yard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ties frogs into balloons then sets them free


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doodles on personal checks like a savage!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baked a leaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Feeds snails caviar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts on a fake beak in their apartment


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

The person above me doesn't know that I need to be more grateful to this girl that I'm trying to get to like me as a friend for how charitable and generous she has been in accommodating me in this situation and that I truly need to be more thankful to God for it because it is He that is responsible for it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The person above me needs to chill in the the thread for a while lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nah nah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Licks stamps for flavor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Believes in big hands


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buys toilet paper on Amazon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Washes dishes without any soap


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burnt the last bag of popcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is wanted for treason


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Busted a move at Woodstock '99


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses windows 98


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has stick figure family stickers on the back of their SUV


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Adam apple is an actual apple


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has webbed feet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats spider webs like spaghetti


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refuses to turn their clock back an hour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once went back in time in order to avoid the last pizza from being eaten


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Won a coupon to ride a moose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a scary loaf


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ended up getting possessed by _Weegee_ when playing with the Ouija board last time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like Halloween


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Finds it difficult to tolerate people who rides pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will eat Ramen for breakfast


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Explodes on impact with giant weenie


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

The person above me loves me for who I am, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is everywhere


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Has tucked me into bed every night for the past 9 years, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a neo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a given value of one of the variables in the matrix


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Talks loud in bathroom stalls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't handle the spicy boneless wings


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gets freaked out at light shows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Delivered a pizza by helicopter


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sings songs about beans to zoo animals


----------



## NovaBubble (Oct 30, 2017)

Secretly has a soft spot for cute animals.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to walk around downtown dressed like a pirate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will lie tomorrow


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will cry tomorrow while watching a soapy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a loopy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a forgotten member of Action League Now!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a Walmart logo tat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weener
@Alpha Tauri Lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Terrorizes puppies in local petshops


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses the term "YOLO" at club meetings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays with yoyo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke the desk chair while twerking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to be an ant inspector when he grows up


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always pre-pays for $2 of gas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates mortals


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is considered royalty in crustacean circles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is woke


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a dawg


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Is a member of SAS, lol.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 1, 2012)

Eats soup with a fork


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once looked at a moose funny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a dollar bill


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ate 300 lbs of candy last night; hasn't figured out how to get out the front door today


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Digs holes for a hobby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the moist towelettes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Left the box open now the crackers are stale


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

^ Could be Luigi, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes their own toilet paper


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Created his or her own computer language, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will poster under me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ends every post with a smiley


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Will post at some point in time.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes those expensive stinky candles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a computer command


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Orders the happy meal for the toy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Rides _ear_planes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a crusty foot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is bored with their Super Nintendo


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Is pixelated, lol.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Smears coffee grounds into their enemy's carpet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a water breather


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stole the yeast from the bakery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made pancakes for dinner


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears crocs to the store


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a pink inhaler


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Washes the dry clean only garments like a savage!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from A tiny island that's sinking


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wipes their head with a hanky and says "dang gum!"


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Is the hanky.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Clanks bottles loudly at the liquor store


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blahhhhhhhh


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Put on a pair of Mythril Gloves and gained +6 Defense but -8% Evasion


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pasted the walls with pokemon cards


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Needs a sample of Amon's brain tissue for study purposes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Also calls a bluff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is lost


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dermatologists hate him because whilst he is actually 61, he looks 16


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once ate a raisin cookies mistaking it for chocolate


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

^Nightmare fuel

Got lucky and hit two birds with one stone but turns out they were the neighbor's pets


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walks around town with a big wheel of cheese over their shoulder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks the moon is cheese


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once mooned an entire meetup.com hiking group


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes animals


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Collects happy meal toys


----------



## Pigeonrescue (Nov 2, 2017)

Found a crimson nirnroot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has hobby scanning barcodes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cloned his leg hairs successfully


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Feeds their dandruff to gold fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently has a sore leg


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes cats prance in piles of dead leaves while dressed like a beatnik


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once fell into the pits of hell


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts Reese cups in the microwave to make a soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks ocean wata


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boofed out the scratch on the car hoof


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chewed on a pinecone for teeth improvement


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grips the nips


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

mini-snickers are his kryptonite


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the ice king


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a whale


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is living art


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a booger milkshake once


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once had to burn their underwear


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Accidentally wrote to Satan instead of Santa when he was a child due to dyslexia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pisses in the wind on purpose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punched the air


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Does not want to go to the zoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanished for 13 years


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kicked my monkey and used my goat


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Is an alpha male, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has guns inside his walls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I have no faith that he'd catch a grenade for me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nails on chalkboard is music to his ears


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Plans to have a good time in his timezone's upcoming Friday night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoys eating cold pizza


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fights with ninja gloves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps with stuffed animals


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Falls in love with anyone with a southern accent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

One ate unicorn meat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes it when their pants feel stiff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Delivers Chinese food via drone


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts ketchup packets under people's tires


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats chicken maggot soup


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has used breaks and loops from Maggot Brain to make his own hip hop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once gave out coal to good children


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears fluffy slippers to dollar general


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Got a paper cut on his nipple


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pasted fake jewels on there keyboard


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Enjoys the tasteful thickness and watermarks on other people's business cards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does the rollie pollie on a regular basis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried to ski uphill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a sandwich with canned pet meat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Built a fire on their dash to roast the mini marshmallows on a toothpick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses a lock to lock another lock


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pours milk right into the cereal box!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only eats the marshmallows from Lucky Charms


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke their cousins laser pointer while roughhousing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ate the last slice of cake in the fridge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants the ice age to come sooner


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Won't allow me to sit at their table in school because I'm not wearing pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like sausage links


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Guts stuffed animals to read the omens of the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plans to press the red button


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will do something _fruity_ tonight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do something veggie tomorrow


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always begs to differ


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uses a spoon to eat Nerds candy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had been known to bury their socks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Touches dry dog noses


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Weeps softly at amusement parks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

House has high levels of radiation


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a city boi who was born and raised in south Detroit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats barnacle balls


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Asks for extra grease on the side


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a couple of zombie friends


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tries to do tricks while they urinate


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has the consistency of jello giving him a lot of wiggle room


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tries to hide behind the drapes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fused with Farf and became FarfenNihilist


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drinks hot coffee through a straw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays hot potato with a heavy diaper


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears a witch watch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wears A Wig


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys a good bowel movement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts ice cubes in his pants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Actually likes lint on their clothes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't own a lint roller


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Borrowed sugars, brought back salts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses dandruff as snow for a play


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Feeds pigeons from they mouth


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

once put on 30 tons to play the part of the whale in a local production of Moby Dick


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tells everyone that they're vegan every few minutes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was on Bgc once


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrangles with tree limbs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Donated one toe


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is green, has scales, and can scale walls without much effort


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hides whenever guests come over


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brakes for tatas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Says nips


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beat up a street gang in the mid-90s


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wears Ugly Xmas Sweaters To weddings


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats frozen wieners


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Married an ant


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has their beers stolen by their uncle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a chihuahua wink at them


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rubs up against things oddly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Found a finger in his chilli


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is sassy on SAS


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't tie his shoes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to breed mosquitoes for show


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Purchased merchandise for cash ₱250,000; trade discount 5%, 10%, 15%; 30% down; 10/2, 2/10, n/30; freight charges ₱3,000; FOB shipping point prepaid (and now, I need to to stop dilly-dallying and journalize this entry)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a waka


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has an Amazon Grime subscription


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ate a burger that was under the grill


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Barks for a treat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punches rice bags


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hangs empty picture frames on the wall


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks of zombies every time he is in an airport


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Landed a job as a dust inspector


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still has a hard time finding _x_ after all these years


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fetches things for dogs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes microwaves and refrigerators hate each other


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used to have a hat made of bacon. _Used to _ because they eated it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a blah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

once had a diarrhea accident at the mall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once did the cockroach


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

picks roses for his bathroom


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Loves this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Loves me. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Knows.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Loves to love the loves that love the love


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wants everyone to watch him _swooce_ right in


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is involved in a love octagon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is involved in TWO love circles.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually hates disaster bred


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks in the mirror and says "boo"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Says Boo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Knits for cats


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has mistaken incense sticks for sparklers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys a good bean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bad bean


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Drinks decaf coffee for the placebo effect of caffeine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Poured acid in someone's pants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once saw a cloud that looked like Kim Kardashian


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Middle name is Balzac


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Will have my breakfast ready in 15 minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has mistaken Amon for his butler


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shocked at people who tells him that they've never tried vegemite and hands them free samples in small packets subsequently


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys filling out forms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes deities


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks the plural of moose and caboose should be meese and cabeese


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joined a crult


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates when his earphones gets tangled onto his chair wheel


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spooks children with his tales of the good ol days


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

@Amon that actually happens lol

Still has a 2006 calendar hanging


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wrote a love letter but instead of writing _destiny_, wrote _density_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Helps animals by eating their fleas


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hopes to surpass his post count to a certain SASer whose avatar is a blue M&M by Spring of 2018


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Binge watches the walls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paints pennies pink


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dyes underwear pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is against ant oppression


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Explored an abandoned mental asylum but unfortunately didn't find any spooky ghosts, only annoying friendly ones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was born in the 10's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Neo


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is old


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is still a foetus


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears glass slippers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lost one of the said glass slippers at prom because it was almost midnight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a pew


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frisst ein Käfer am Mittagessen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refuses to follow the mythical SAS English only guidelines


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

(There's such a thing? Uh oh )

Needs Billy Mays to clean all the blood stains from his kitchen cabinets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will post later tonight


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

will eat waffles later tonight


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would do _it_ for a Scooby Snack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a dango


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was in a SpongeBob episode


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His Spanish name would be _Carlos Miguel_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is A Ninjas Ninja


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once kissed a ninja on the forehead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was fired for ghost discrimination


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his banning powers are weak. I'm still here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like weak links


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doesn't mind stink links


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Makes me need a more adult!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

or alcohol...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes their alcohol to be the adult kind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a robotic pet


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pets robots for fun and profit


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sells Amons on ebay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks adding sprinkles onto disaster bred is like the worst thing ever


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks bred baking is a joke :no . I don't want to see you in my kitchen anymore! :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks that she can fire me :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

fires himself so I can't fire him


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once built a fire out of other people's tears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a sweater out of fungus


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

discriminates against yellow dragons


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got kicked out of KFC for using too many napkins


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

accidentally killed the devil with a tablespoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses dawgs as foot warmers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

uses foot warmers as house decorations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can still put her foot in her mouth


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

named his pet dolphin after satan


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

left her map at home, now can't find where she lives


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Smells of olives


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stanks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sometimes comes to the door in hair rollers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

His favourate sunday activity is knocking on Amon's door and running away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats uncooked meat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gives boxes full of ants because he likes to see the surprise on people's faces when they open them


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats soup for breakfast


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

started putting up the Christmas decorations this past weekend that just came down in July


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Car insurance increased when his toy car was squished


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Picks nose with junk mail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

An otaku extraordinaire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Glows in the dark


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Picks through other people's hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watches cyst popping video


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once bit a dog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once forced a dog to purr


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wraps sandwiches in newspaper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a lemon cookie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Covered their Xbox with pink glitter


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sleeps with their eyes open, like some cats


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sleeps with their eyes closed, like the other cats.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Built a boat in the garage that they can't fit through the door


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is the type of person that, when they enter an establishment, the first thing they'll do is look for all the security cameras in a discreet manner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has an Adams banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a veggie hater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bakes cookies in a toy oven


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ventured a little too close to the Goatman's lair


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brought cheep booze to the party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cooked chicken via Microwave


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Begs for hair products


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed Trigonometry twice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uses mayonnaise as a musical instrument


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a McDonald's hater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Asks for extra grease for his fries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats butter on a stick


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses sticks as a salad topping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slipped on a banana peel


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drinks the hot dog water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pours ice all over a hot stove


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

buys used toothbrushes from ebay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beefed up their vacuum and now it really sucks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a check for $1 to purchase candy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke a promise at a promise keeper convention


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steps on animal tails for fun


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke a nail while showering


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks orange joose filled with ants


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Had to endure his time at a café listening to some annoying, loud, English-speaking girl who talks about nerdy video game and movie things and her date who seems to be the most clueless guy in the world, hardly speaking or even getting the references the girl was talking about, but can't avoid eavesdropping because they're right on the next table for the better part of the afternoon!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stole all of my monies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wants everyone to meet back at the malt shop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is training to become a destroyer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Automatically assumes a creepy, old house is haunted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays Patty Cake With His Gym Bros


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a brassiere stuffed with fluff as ear muffs


----------



## Setebos (Nov 13, 2017)

Breaks in peoples' houses every night to invade their refrigerators.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Already has a 2019 resolutions list


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Neo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Discards the Oreo fillings for the cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts a whole lemon in between two sandwich slices


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Fills oranges with apple juice.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

organizes funerals for other people's stuffed animals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Draws on museum sculptures


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always says "brah"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is lying bruh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got into a fight with other adults at the playground


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will most likely play Age of Empires IV when it comes out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goes to school 6 days a week


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still hasn't been noticed by senpai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paints the Walls With Sharpie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

****, I knew it!

Has hacked Pentagon to access that information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fought and got knocked out by a pigeon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bosted his cell phobe with foil and a coat hanger


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sails on the wings of a cloud. Where to? Well, nobody knows.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brings the milkshake to the yard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gave the officer a pet pig


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dominates in the local under 12 basketball league


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Screams when it's new years


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Passes gas in the fruit aisle


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Screams when the teacher starts handing out the test papers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reminds the teacher that she forgot to assign homework


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brought their pet rack to work


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is currently camping outside a movie theatre to be the first in line for Justice League


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sucsessfully Cloned a clone machine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once beat up a tree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a burd eater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sat on a banana pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a banana expert


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Started a grease fire cooking bananas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a bathtub full of grease


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had a pole installed in the den


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a vicious banner


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a viscous banner


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is a vampire.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once fell and couldn't get up


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Barked up the right tree


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moon the mayor on parade day


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Puts tiny mustaches on their cats on Wednesdays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an early owl


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays a N64 on a "70 4k flatscreen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes it rain on every 31st of October


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

believes in ghost


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is a ghost
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a cucumber slice


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is an apple seed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baked seal blubber


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is breaking good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is breaking bad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says the biscuits are too dry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't celebrate Turkey day in November


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a slickery character


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a friend named Ben... Which also happens to be a rat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects rain water for his soup


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Collects soup for his even bigger soup.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts gum in ppls hair


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Picks bugs from furs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is sponsored by


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Urinated on a flower


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can tell people their future by sniffing their pits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Predicts that Alpha Tauri will post after me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Emphasizes words that have P's in em


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes M&M's


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His best friend is _Supanjibobu_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanishes whenever there's a math quiz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pokes crabs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Saved a piece of bacon's life once


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Just made a funny comment. he he


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes wooden toilet seats in their basement wood shop


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Told his lawyer the only way he can pay him was with a drink. The lawyer agreed, somehow.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kissed a toad on a dare


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Owns so much property in the North East, it's insane.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Knows a king when they see one


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Walked into a bar, asked the bartender if he can mix his own drink. Bartender agreed, somehow.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts used chewing gum in library books


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Pretended to be a surgeon once, just for the lulz.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has a freezer full of exotic meats.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will eat a McRib and then complain afterwards


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Doesn't thoroughly empty the toothpaste tube before throwing it out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a friend named Carsten


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bunched up some leaves for a ritual


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Throws dinner rolls to prison


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

caught a food-borne illness and gave birth to a cabbage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buys condoms from a guy on the street


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is A ninjaist


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once ninjad a nippy arrs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has zombies in his basement


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a LED tanning bed in their home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a toenail gun


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Smashed a loaf with heavy cans in the bag


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thought a catloaf was a loaf of bread


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Joined a nude Christmas caroling group this year


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Can achieve orgasm without an erection.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lost 5 points


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Baked a bean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bean addict


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is right about that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefers refried beans over the soupy kind


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Prefers his soup to be soupy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cut down a tree with a kitchen knife


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dips fish sticks in loot sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Robbed somebody of 15 cents


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats donuts with a fork and knife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses a fork for soup


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Prefer decaf energy drinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has been on Sas since 1945


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boasts about his aunt's knitting skillz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mistake doggo cookies for real cookies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

plays video games on a dry erase board


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still has a rotting pumpkin on the front step


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Executed the ant prime minister


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refuses to pump their own gas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only does 5 squats a week


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

all his books start with "Once upon a time"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zigzags under bridges


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Thinks laptops are computers made specifically for cats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Would like to be a cat for a day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a naughty kitteh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate a bag of cat treats by mistake while being too involved in watching dancing with the stars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a purring dawg


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts salt and pepper on ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bathes in the ocean


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has made over 3 game-winning, half-court shots.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bings when they should really bong


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Told Amon go sleep


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Found a mysterious bite mark on their arm when they woke up today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Let's cats knead on his nips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Failed to get sorted into any house in Hogwarts and had to go home


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cheats by using the box mix


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has an uncanny ability to differentiate Chinese, Korean, and Japanese faces


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a spinner fidget


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes lime flavored beer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks "cuckold" is a bird call


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a plethora of masks to hide their identity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has names for all of his zits


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Covers themselves in oil and slithers on the floor, pretending to be a slug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes me do all the hard work


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Prefers vegan Coke


----------



## vedavon8 (Oct 27, 2017)

is drunk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is drunk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is drank


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is _Codfish Joe_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fondles candy bars at the store trying to make a decision


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pokes ppls brains


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Won't share the Vaseline


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes the sound of squishy noises


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sings of good things, not bad


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Appreciates a good air of mystery.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Appreciates good air


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is seeking employment from the EPA.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes their neighbors, too much


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a shelf overflowing with books dedicated to the Dark Arts


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Blurs the line between bird watcher and Peeping Tom.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has at one point used a banana as a fake microphone while singing along to lady gaga


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has found much less innocent uses for phallic-shaped produce.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shakes/rattles said banana first before using it as a microphone as if to try fixing it


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has never bowled over 100.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has started a vintage flip phone museum in the spare bedroom


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Shrieks at the sight of cauliflower.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blows their nose without a tissue


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is banned from the Arby's in Ogilvie, Minnesota.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sleeps on a bed of roses.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sometimes yells at the toilet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sometimes hides in toilets.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has toilet made of clear acrylic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sings Madonna songs in the shower.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Built a bear at the Build A Bear workshop then used magical powers to make it come alive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doesn't know


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't know too


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a diva during off days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can make his own bubbles in the water


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Borrowed a party hat from the neighbors and never returned it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Put a pen in an electric sharpener


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refuses to take a number


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

forged from rusty hinges and day old bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Despises xmas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still has a few Justin Bieber ornaments to hang on the tree this year


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Never eats cheese on Cheesus' birthday


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Smells slightly milky.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

makes a living by cutting his fingernails


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears crinkly pants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Paints underwear pink


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

if he married another poster, he would consider taking her username as his own such as Mr.Ebecca or Ebeccamon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sold Nugen nuggets


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Discusses the rules to Jenga inside broom cupboards


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always asks "what's your beef?"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Requires people to surrender their first born to him just for stealing some vegetables from his garden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Leaves all the doors unlocked at night


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Refuses to follow Journey's advice not to stop believing


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made a bookcase out of twigs


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Is taming wild lama's.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't decide which _dress_ to wear today


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a few grass skirts that are smokeable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to smoke his grass made pants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once smoked an old banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rode on a whale


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Borrowed the neighbors toilet seat for the night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank motor oil thinking it was wine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes their own cereal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has low blood pressure


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eats Ramen noodle salt packets.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hides in the brambles in their bedroom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses fake weaves


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Weaves tall tales about working fast food to the grandchildren


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always remebers ther chips but forgets the dip!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank all the fat free milk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drank the fat, left the milk


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

would walk 6 miles for free curbside tacos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stores marshmallows under the cushions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is employed at KKK..Kentucky Krispy Kream


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burnt the ice tea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Enjoys taunting small kids with candy he's eating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes to lick sausage links


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Said they were at the end of their rope, so they bought more rope


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quacks at birds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Just turned 30 with a Thomas Tank Engine themed party


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Secretly puts grease in my hair at nights :bah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sleeps in the basement.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Lives under my bed in said basement.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steals door knobs


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Greases staircases.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Puts windows on doors.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps in the room under the basement


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Throws a beer can in the trash and yells "goal"!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Interrupted a doggos nap


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

does that hair flippy thing when he gets peeved


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke the pen at the bank


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

broke the bank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke the stank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went on a stank cruise


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

subconsciously hates dolphins with all his heart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Scratches other people's sunburn as a summer side gig


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stole and changed Amon's password to McBann5d


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a ghost abuser


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

rescues birds out of trees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beeps too much


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Needs constant beeping to get to sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made himself a beep sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was on Extreme Cheapskates


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Adds salt to candy bars


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a yokester


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like egg yolk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says "cauk" instead of "calk"


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

puts sand in his cereal to make it more crunchy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Already knows the next post because psychic powers


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

He really likes bananas.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has super soaker fights, solo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bakes ants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke down and bought an iPhone 4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vandalized an ice sculpture


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

had a pre-thanksgiving cornucopia sitting accident


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Planked on a wooden board


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sat on a cactus to stay humble


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punched a wall full of nails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sniffs gasoline


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Took a selfie to use up the roll of film in his vintage camera


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Threw away his Samsung S99


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hangs out the car window and screams "FOOOOSH"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes Stink bugs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes stink hugs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes bug stank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Binge watched the Kardouchians


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dreams of frolicking on the flowery meadows in the Alps


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wears gloves on his feet


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

wears socks on her hands


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bites whoopie cushions


----------



## Anthony L (Nov 13, 2017)

^could be a soccer player


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would rename the old Nicktoon CatDog as KatDawg if ever they got their hands on the rights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does ksksksks to dawgs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Should feed more chicken fillet to feral puppies lest I unsubscribe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mistakened rabbit droppings for cocoa puffs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bit off more than he could chew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is goofie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

lost his avatar in the Great Fire of Avatars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Likes adding sprinkles to her ham


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

likes drawing faces on ham


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like green eggs and ham


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is obsessed with the word ham


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dipped ham into honey


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pulled his hamstring and squealed about it all the way home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates overrated things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes dank memes


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

won the backyard football game by stiff arming grandma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a twin named FarfenNugena


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tasered an electric eel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuked an ant farm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will gladly pay on Tuesday for a hamburger today


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beat everyone in class on rubiks cube


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a seagull


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dots every 'I' with a heart


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Asks everyone where his pet albatross is


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Modified his GPS in the car to navigate his moods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Blanked out


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rains on parades


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lies to liars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lacks evilness


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Requires additional Pylons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watches cartoons during Church service


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Names their _dawg _ Sr. Tacofish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes fish tacos


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gripes about the kids these days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a butler for the royal ducklings


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Wants to make me fat to eat me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moves his belly around hoping to hear ocean sounds


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

started a diet so he can play Santa again this year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like watered oatmeal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bumped the thread for our enjoyments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bunped a bump sign


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a collection of holes proudly displayed in the den


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says "so help me, don't make me come up there!"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank the sea


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has to pee but doesn't know it yet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will sleep in -10 minutes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a shoebox full of dead cockroaches he's killed over the years


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

After finding Amons box of riches Alpha ate them all as he was starving.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

First name is Fiona


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Did a human mobile art installation at a local museum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Filled out those internet ad surveys


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beeped too loud during the movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefers Cyber Monday than Black Friday


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shaves legs with a dull razor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a pet Krab


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Is actually two mons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Responds by saying "Noydb" when ppl ask him to introduce himself


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never used a paper towel ever, always with the hanky


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Aime la baise


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Puts ice in tea.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts TNT in teas


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Snitched me to the FBI


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Main weapon of choice is a watergun


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Never suspected the yellowness of that "water", hehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is sneaky ;-;


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Weeps over dust bunns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a ghost named Weeaboo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't give a duck!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving ducks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays peek a boo with the leftovers in the fridge

(Oops hehe)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once made a train derail


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vacations in an abandoned cave


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects raindrops and drinks them


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pees outside when the chance presents itself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a 1910 Car


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Turns up the bass so that's all ya hear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a Samsung Tab 10.1


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns a brick. Uses it for many purposes. Usually for taking pictures or opening bottles of wine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punched a baby alien


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had to give the whole team a massage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunk the boat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Works the shoe rental during stank season


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Touches bald heads


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ordered free ice water on a coffee date


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates Neosporin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats bean breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cheated on his alien wife


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Deleted the meeting notes and now nobody remembers who catered the last meeting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed the Meth exam


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes the feel of butter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lacks the ability to teleport


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sniffs carpet samples and goes "ahhhhh"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Put a circle block in a square slot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke the kiddie land ride


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

seems nice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punches cabbages


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doled out the Dole pineapples at the salad bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is an alienz


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Believes Reptilians are out to get his baby teeth collection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Should be sleepin now


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Teases the ducks by withholding bread crumbs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a frequent banner


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has racked up lots of SAS frequent banner points and can now get the coffee mug with the SAS logo on it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stole my Sas coffee mug


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plugged the SAS toilet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Burned a Molang .


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Feels weary from banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Locked the alien in his trunk for 4months


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes cheese in the garage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts laxatives in orange joose


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sometimes winks when he only meant to blink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never reads the fine print, but signs anyways


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses the fine print to start a fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks too much watah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flushes the toilet with Gatorade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shakes the booty when no one is around


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stole a penny from their aunt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoplifted a fake dollar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Baked a band aid into a cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats butter sandwiches


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Asks if they have something better at Best Buy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Traded Spongebob for 55 cents


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate a radish at the Radisson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Purchased a Eat Your Coffee from Amazon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke a sweat getting a refill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made sirens sounds while spying on a drug deal in progress


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always leaves jelly in the peanut butter jar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gets to work via alien ship


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Gets drunk before heading to the DMV.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has Big Feet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pays the rent with his foosball winnings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fell and broke his toenail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can summon an army of _Demon Hipster Chicks_ at will


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has that one puffy ear lobe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows a lot about gluten


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Annoys people by constantly asking them if they're an alien or not


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

;-; Secretly hates meh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

goes garbanzo over chickpeas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Denied being the intruder


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Gatecrashers to his own birthday party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is made out of jello


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Enjoys spending his weekends on the matrix.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is another fellow who feeds feral cats and creates YouTube videos about it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a snail


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beats the eggs with his fists


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks smoked ham is sin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is actually a cartoon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was absent in jury duty


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doodled on their paycheck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hates the sound of a banjo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Overflowed a toilet on vacation last year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Passed gas in the sauna


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Is adamant apples can be blue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bathes in needles


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate the chili then proved it later to everyone in the living room


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punched a wall and ded rats came falling out


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pissed off someones dad as a teenager


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Found 15 cents and searched for the owner


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has always been trying to find out Victoria's secret


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be Forever 21


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pouts when the fries are soggy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like dogloaves


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks pinterest is all about pins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Painted with his hands


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Competed in a cup stacking tournament in 2003


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tickled a mole


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pretends the creepy shadows on the wall are _just_ of the tree branches outside his window


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Showers for 2 hrs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brings a soggy lunch


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns a log collection


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brought home a log with an ants nest in it


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Is in their very own one person religion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is the class snail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has tried the strongest whiskey Kentucky can make


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has the rarest toe in the world


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lost some cards when making a card house, now mom and dad are mad


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Erroneously posted the incoming credit to accounts payable and now his balance sheet won't balance


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buys gift cards to level the table leg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has expired Target gift cards


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never pets his bean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decapitated the bean


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Believes in magical beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks ant bred is art


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blew up the 1997 Saturn his mom gave him doing parking lot tricks for the gurls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

His chia pet still grows


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to leave face grease prints on the bathroom mirror


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had gopher meat for breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still uses Windows 2000


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks my froggy's name is Lou McGopher


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Licks their finger when counting bills


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has flashbacks of his childhood whenever he eats ratatouille


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mixes buznuss with pleather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Tweet addict


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Left his Filofax in the boardroom but now the building is locked


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Slipped and fell when he was leaving Arizona last night. Thankfully, it was a minor incident


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts snow into his hot chocolate


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Had a break, had a KatKit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts chocolate syrup in the bath water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bakes his bean


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Put four beans in the three bean salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank all the church wine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried to sell baked goods to the Uber driver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is creepin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sogged up the toast with buttr


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a tat of a buttock, on their buttock


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

up-sizes his happy meal to the biggie booty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a booty collector


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes his pet sloth wear little booties


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frowns upon people who have brunch on Sundays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is currently itchy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a mufflin man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordered a mash potato execution


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes a nice purple sauce


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

chops his possessions in half so he has two of everything


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays the flute at night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Puts pinecones into his pants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like pinecone flavor ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is only on level 1


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

removed all of the other levels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dislikes Xmas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Clears his throat loudly at stores


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bathes once a century


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Picked the neighbors prize rooses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Touches doggo noses


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Potato disguised as a human, 100% confirmed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has $9.34 in coins in a mason jar under the bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is actually a lasagna


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke grandmas cane having a fake swordfight in the basement with his cousins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a beaN


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Piks at pemples


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Thirsts_ for chicken


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

watches live streams of snails living their lives


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bought "25 Shades of Gray" at the discount book store


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes cat loafers


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL (Aug 15, 2017)

Likes to stare at a slab of wood (profile picture).


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hates white paper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still uses hotbot.com for default search


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Divorced a bot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

shakes his botty all night long


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a zombie during a full moon


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

****ing spam, jk bro


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Nurtures his girlfriend.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beefriended a bee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Put glasses on his piggy bank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats breakfast over the sink


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is into oxymorons


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays with sticks and twigs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a nightmare about a evil dreamcatcher


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Takes pictures of toads for farcebook


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Licks Toads


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Didn't use the bone bag at smokey bones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Landed on the moon and bit it


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Has slippery boobies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks the caviar is not at the right temperature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made everyone scream by passing gas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Opens soup cans with a hammer


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Is dropping nasty hot turds in front of his neighbor door.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sharted themselves at the parade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ate candle wax


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate ear wax


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a wax addict


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waxes their feet tops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watches too many moosicals


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears underoos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks pickle joose


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ruined the drapes with an indoor super soaker fight


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wished upon a ****ting star


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has adult coloring books with boobies in them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sank the boat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once snickered a doodle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks toilet watur


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fluffs pillows for a rich dude during spring break


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was named Miss Congeniality for the 3rd year in a row


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Touched the neighbor's forehead once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Discriminates weenies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can burp a list of 15 lady wrestler names


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stabbed a tomato to death


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to beat up beets


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still does the ice bucket challenge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Robbed a 99 cent store


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His current theme song is Rude by MAGIC!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sat on a pie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Adds a little bling to their holiday meal by wearing gold teeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is obsessed with cubic paintings


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Likes to collect candles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has returned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

washes his eyes with an anti dandruff shampoo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Took a whiff


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes sets up a tent inside their bedroom and sleeps in it for a night


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made a grilled cheese with a clothes iron


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Can throw a baseball 324ft.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wiggled their boogies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hakunas their matatas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Washes their dishes in the washing machine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is openly into K-pop


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes a good num num occasionally


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

uses google translate to translate baby language into english


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is hungry right now


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a psychic


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hates bendy straws


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decapitates dog tails


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Coughed on someone's salad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refried the refried beans


----------



## caramelapple23 (Nov 17, 2017)

Spends too much time on this thread


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Secretly afraid of raisins



Skygrinder said:


> Potato disguised as a human, 100% confirmed.


:0 I thought I was the only potato on this forum


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Smoked a bag of raisens


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his raison d'etre is to make the perfect oatmeal cookie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Would like to fly a kite at night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a peanut


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has an "unwelcome" mat at the front door


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Imagines partying at the beach after sunset when listening to Ever After by Bonnie Bailey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Slam dances to uke music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows a gurl named Pasta


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refuses to eat cottage cheese anywhere but in the cottage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is _now_ forced to think of the number 8


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Over toasted


----------



## Casey03 (Dec 7, 2017)

in kitchener


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks the Grinch should have been fired for being a big softie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Orders the "Big Softy" from the local ice cream shop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like spicy bird wings


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not understand probability


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broke rare records


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoyed the paper airplane festival


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes his lice friends scratch his hair for him


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tainted the family room couch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has 10 minute pur sessions with his kat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pawn his mamas ring to buy a charizard back in 2000


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

laughs in the face of danger and cries at parties


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Re-enacts the Buffalo Bill dance scene from Silence of the Lambs on a daily basis.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

everyone thinks he's hearing impaired since he always asking "You talking to me?"


----------



## bellshah (Dec 9, 2017)

seems to have had too much caffeine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Whiffed a stank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

brought his own stench to whoville


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Burps on the elderly


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stands outside hotel doors and beeps loudly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wants to turn Farf into a ghost


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once farfed at the public pool


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Preformed weight loss surgery on Molang


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has Amazon wish list filled with Katy Perry ****


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knows my deepest secrets apparently ;-;


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Prefers the word trash over the rougher sounding word garbage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gives human bones to his doggos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Setup a YouTube to show off loaf collection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Served someome a beer can filled with urine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Napped for 24 hrs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would be a Dark/Fairy type if they were a Pokémon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drew doodles of noodles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a noodle


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes bean jewelry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

one of those people who pulls a loose thread on his shirt and ends up with a pile and a crop top


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had a good crop of tops this year and now he can relax for the winter


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Gasp :0 I'm sorry to hear you have piles.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ate all the cauliflower


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, sorry :blush

^ can bake a marvelous soufflé


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Maaks none sinse!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frowns upon the term hikikomori


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a person


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Raises butterflies with his whole heart and soul only to release them at extravagant weddings


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once used the restroom at Home Depot out of desperation


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

IS not willing to pay some crackpot old fool to teach his nephew magic tricks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made himself a tooth sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frequents the Berkeley Hills area in the hopes to find the entrance to Camp Jupiter


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wonders if they'll ever send a probe to Uranus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a urnal obsession


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Insists that only Romeo should have died in Shakespeare's playwright


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Threw a drink at someone then yelled Worldstar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is trying to start a needle museum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Poked his zit with a needle


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Clips his toenails in the hot tub


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eats the toenails


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats the croutons, leaves the salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drowns the salad in ranch


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Owns a snail ranch somewhere in Canada


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Melts when exposed to extreme high temperatures


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Posts in the threads I try to hide


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shrugs off the cracking branches and twigs outside his window as just small animals scurrying about, but aren't


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rubs earwax all over wax figures


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rings bells for Satanananan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is Satan's $lave.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Thinks he is one of Satan's inner circle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is expecting a puppy from Satan for Xmas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Calls Satan "Pappy"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last thing he remembers, he was running for the door
He had to find the passage back to the place he was before


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't hide his lyin' eyes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will climb the steepest hill believing what he sees


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was once in a rock band called the Sisyphuses


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blew $20 on the claw machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a hacker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

does elementary school kids' homework for their lunch money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Throws holy water at demonic squirrels


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Claims to _only_ do the Dark Lord's bidding because they were under the influence of the Imperious Curse


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burned down the outhouse after eating grandma's chili


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

could be Bill Belichick ... better massage Tom Brady's temples and get ready for Le'veon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will dress up as a stormtrooper to watch Star Wars at the cinema


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloils blaloney


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Transforms into He-Man when he calls upon the power of Grayskull


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

respects Duterte's greatness


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

...is not below me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got gum in the carpet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

launched a potato into space calling it spudnik


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Does not realize it was actually a turnip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a teacup


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Is a pro thumb wrestler


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Like to do the slow reveal of holiday meals


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Goes by the code name 'fungal nugget'


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

@Going crazy #notmypresident 

Googles their name from time to time to see if it's trending


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Put up shelves to hold their shelf collection


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Agrees that Maria is not an asset to the abbey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes my goat


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheats at scrabble :bah (those things you call words)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Knows all the two letter words that start with X, Z and Q


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Forgot to lock the front door.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Would like to doo dee dah on a sunny warm day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Shot the sheriff.

But didn't shoot the deputy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bathes in curdled milk.

Also has extremely smooth forearms.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

snorts cinnamon on fridays


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a collection of used gum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Left his heart in San Francisco.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Points at things and says "yep, there it is"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fought the law, and the law won.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Was paid to take my bean for a walk, got good yelp review


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has been to the house of pancrakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a bean


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sadly crushed in a human-sized mousetrap with a plate of chocolate chip cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently has a runny nose


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks mostly with their foot instead of their head


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

At least has some form of control over his life


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

got the brain wave positive reinforcement device installed but won't splurge on new batteries for the remote


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats tartar sauce for breakfast


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ingested some tapeworm so he could see how tall he is on the inside


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Crafts and sells papier mache flamingoes online


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still listens to 50 cent on a first gen ipod


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats foods whole with the assistance of some chapstick


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

sculpts famous film characters out of melons


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks at melons for a long time at the supermarket


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spends an hour a day trying to think of words that rhyme with orange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hid all the 7 magic orbs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Found Pokemon in the sewer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a Neo-Neothian


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has someone in their lives whom they refer to as "Mr. Sneaky-pants" (has absolutely nothing to do with pants or sneaking in them)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has soggy pants


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cleaned the slate with his hands of uncertainty


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

writes arcane comments


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jumps up and while yelling "boing"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a bean bag


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had a beanie baby fight in the late 90s


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

made the local evening news when his goat ate the community Christmas tree


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for goat berps


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

misaligned his ban and puts goat cheese on his pizza while bleating


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes chocolate jelly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

won a free haircut from the shrub trimmers association


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Regurgitates food for their young


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

in charge of the refreshments for the 1st annual SAS Christmas party and limbo tournament


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is in charge of bringing the bimbo stick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salted a snail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dresses up like Lady Gaga once in a while


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks "nutella" is a festival for pornography


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His IRL name when translated to English means Jaguar Priest


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Asked for 6000 pennies at the bank


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes it when the water beads


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Covers themselves in snow and calls it a day


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sits in the tub and says "awww yassss"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sat on a peeled bananer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cries when chopping onions because it reminds him of his pet onion from childhood


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does lewd things with funyuns


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wants to deliver a basket of confectionary treats to his grandmother, but to do so, needs to traverse a spooky forest first


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Collects tons of weaves


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Users earbuds to clean their nostrils


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Uses nostrils to clean their earbuds


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never drew first but drew first blood


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drew pictures of Drew Carey


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know anyone above me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doesn't know anyone above them


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Doesn't know me either.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Informs people of what they are... Thank goodness! I thought I was going insane! :lol


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Is still celebrating Halloween


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

This thread was started back in 2006?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses the power of suggestion of his hypno-tree to get people to do his laundry


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Has a strange avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a strange strange


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is currently wearing a Santa hat which grants him +1 Magic Defense and Luck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is already planning on getting the first ban post of the new year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a tree murderer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tattoos the flesh of trees with what future archaeologists will call the sacred documents


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has multiple food babies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is fascinated by human worm babies and how they drool


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

claims that his math homework was struck by lightning


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once said "broccoli for the win!"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Created a special language to communicate with his goat.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Was below me last night! Haha!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has an active imagination.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Was wrong when she accused me of not liking strange things. 

*Writes while watching Stranger Things* xd


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Answered an ad in the "stranger things" section of their local Craigslist


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lists "must love goats" in his dating profile


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drives a duckmobile


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stole the bathroom soap from a relative's house


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Thinks goat soap is for goats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a goat loaf


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Is the matrix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be a God Of Destruction eventually


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poured Pepsi into the beans to give them more pep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Released a poot bomb that killed everyone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a peanut-person


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poots freely in rental cars


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is an apostrophe, a symbol to remind me that there's more to see


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went to the louvre and said "theres nothing to see here"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Killed me softly with his song


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Watches sports while in the bathroom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't eat her veggies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Obviously knows the names of the man and the cat in the following image


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

makes inscrutable comments


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tweezed the carpet


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

has been saying no mames guey for the last 2 hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't like cabbage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loves a good tomato salad for a late night snak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Says "Pew Pew" while asleep


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

playing favourit music on his phone while showering


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loves oxymorons and thinking up of new ones constantly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a collection of all the Kidz Bop CD's


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His comfort cartoon to watch when he's feeling down is Happy Tree Friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has traveled to the past


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

^ always checking his pockets for none apparent reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a newb


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

^ likes to wear sandals with sox


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Is still in 2017


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is still in 130 B.C


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

^ likes to drink sunflower oil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failed his Organic Chem exam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is allergic to anything that begins with the letter M


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cooked an ant in the waffle maker


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

^has constant mania to brush teeth


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Should achieve a terminal velocity of approximately 53 meters per second when free falling from a height of 10 kilometers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burped at a police officer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has sharp toenails


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently won the Quetzalcoatl Songwriting contest for the 3rd time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wore a raincoat to a rainforest


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yells at trees


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes big butts and _is incapable of proclaiming falsehoods relating to that matter_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be the poster below me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Was last here 14 hours ago


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is related to Queen ant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dances like he has fire ants in his pants


----------



## unknovvn (May 29, 2017)

Thinks flailing his arms in the air counts as dancing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

riverdances when she has to stand in line to use the restroom


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Built a boat shaped like their aunt


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hops on one foot everywhere so his shoes last twice as long


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once bit someone elses tongue


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is a Rolling Stones fan.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Soaks feet in vodka after a hard day and says "werk your magic absolute!"


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Uses a grindwheel to maintain his toenails.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sells toenail dust on ebay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Destroyed a tiny organism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

beaten up by a leprechaun and munchkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't pronounce beep


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Collects helium balloons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a dark magic expert


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Will hold a summer workshop on Dark Arts and Craft


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Works with the VooDoo queen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

skips the voodoo dolls and just jabs people with needles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would love to do it how they do on the Discovery Channel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank lake water


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate a limp biscuit


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has the exceptional ability to _roar_ like heavy metal vocalists


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is never ever ever getting back together


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hates oyster crackers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went to The Heart Attack Grill and never came out


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a box of lint


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

washes his dishes and clothes together


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moans as he pours his morning cauffey


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dies a little inside everytime their favorite indie band gets a hit with the mainstream crowd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Curls his legs and hands under his body


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a Justin Baber toe ring


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has tried going straight home instead of going to school or work just because they couldn't find a parking space


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dips french fries in Pepsi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a renowned capraphobiac


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

is an omphalophobiac.. don't look down there!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Probably thinks too much


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives by the motto, "if you got it, flaunt it"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shouldn't have taken that chance, now he's doing his remorseful dance


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buys designer bird seed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dyed a burds hair pink


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loves to give random people makeovers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flipped the bird to a bird


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sticks belly out for before photo, sucks it in for after photo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses bungee cords as suspenders


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Makes it a point to watch all the LOTR movies at least once a month


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

on his first year anniversary he will receive a secret password to gain access to the secret forums, but don't tell anyone it's a secret


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crinkles foil in the silence of the night


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went hunting for mishroons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Karate chopped an ant in haalf


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is on his way from misery to happiness today _uhuhuhuhuh_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sends flowers to himself


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks at a sink full of dirty dishes and yells "BRING IT!"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yells "Bring it!" twice because he's still right there undefeated


----------



## ZookaWhite (Jan 13, 2018)

^ Has cussed in front of a teacher and never got in trouble for it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paints everything black


----------



## ZookaWhite (Jan 13, 2018)

Collects ceramic toilets and sniffs them once in a while.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a lot of fire engine read to attract bulls and hummingbirds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays with Barbies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Collects pits


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

collects rabbit holes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goes to bed every night with Radiohead on a constant loop


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Relates with Thomas on Regular Show on a personal level


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Belts out a song about belts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pokes purring loaves


----------



## ZookaWhite (Jan 13, 2018)

^ Had a "Oops, I did it again" moment.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Used toenails as a form of currency


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mistakenly bought "Bitcorn"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is hungry for _pork_


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Breaks bread and then tries to tape it back together


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had bitcorn with rice for dinner


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is definitely _thirsty_ for chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank all the church wine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Went skinny dipping in the dark then subsequently involves himself in a ménage à trois (in the span of one particular night)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Submitted a local bumper sticker to /r/trashy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

fired from his job as a tattoo artist for insisting on adding his signature to the lower back area of all his customers


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has been reading a news item about a liver surgeon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

courteously opens doors for people but sticks his foot out and exclaims "Walk much!" as they stumble.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gave up eating lint sheets for lent


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tries to pick up women in bars by claiming he's the Duke of Mustardshire


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Asked if you can bite a bitcoin to test its realness


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pays his grocery bill with his penny collection as everyone sighs "geezus cripes"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bought some geezus cripes but was disappointed when he got them home because they were over ripe.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

haha

shoplift clothes from second hand shop


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shoplifts hands from the clothing shop


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Doesn't like memes


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Doesn't like orange juice


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has watched his fair share of Sesame Street over the years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is watching that right now


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

watched the teletubbies for the hidden messages


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried to sell Big Bird a fake watch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twerked at a retirement home


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is most likely snoozerin'


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has hair of gold and lips like cherries


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Always brakes for tottays


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

drives a tractor to the city


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says gruffly "bartender give me a drank! I'm dyin' of thirst over here!"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

spends all his goat support money on booze


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Thinks it should be spent on smoking instead


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Had big dreams despite coming from a small town when he was 18


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a Do Not Enter sign on his door


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a DO NOT EAT sign on his mayo jar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

by day a mild mannered goat herder, by night an international crime fighter extraordinaire with a flair for the ladies


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Will let me call him farffles whether he likes it or not


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Just came back from making the world's largest mud castle.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once made a mood castle, but it changed on him


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his man cave is actually a cave


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tooted a horn and everyone grimaced


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in a lighthouse that he uses to blind his neighbors


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shines a light on the whole world, which is why we call him the Mighty Mighty F


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Neo


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is an amon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

is curious to try marshmallow and chocolate syrup pizza sprinkled with M&Ms and other sweet delights


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is suggesting i put myself into a sugar coma


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Donated at the orifice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is immune to the flu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Flapped his gurms and flew away!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

eats 600000000000 raw eggs in the mornning


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had a raw egg flavored lolly today


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

stole all of my lollys


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

steals her own stuff


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goes to the mattress store to get some good sleep


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

is a goat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to play pranks on his trapeze artist friends


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

likes fried apples


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has an inner nostril tat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

after all the melting snow, he recently discovered that the name on the mailbox is his neighbor's and he's been living at the wrong place these last couple of weeks.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has barcode wallpaper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes burrito blankets


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

writes backwards


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrings out other people's sweaty clothes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

just the goats. working on a farm is a sweaty job. 

person above me is a slave driver


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks I spend my time driving slaves around like an UUUUber or LLLLift


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

runs goat carriage rides


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wants to be King Groats rickshaw driver


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

denied me my pay increase for working as king groat's publicist


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waxed King Groats horn


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:O how rude. I sooooo did not!

won't pay for all the alcohol (this isn't an open bar)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Runs a bar with a permanent closed sign out front


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Makes it a point to have a slumber party with his goat friends in the stable at least once a month


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made acid bubbles


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes to use the word "moot" every chance he gets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

most of his pushups are of the grrrl type


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Built a life out of mashed taterz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made someone fall to their doom


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Belches out the time and temperature to anyone rhat asks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

runs a goat yoga class on his SAS channel... salutations


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a giant zit in the middle of his forehead that sort of reminds people of Joey off of Friends or Kumar depending on the angle that you look at it from


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dips it in salsa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Needs to be constantly reminded that it only takes a minute of his precious time to turn around and someone will be two steps behind.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is noomber 1!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wrote a gripping account of his escapades as a goat herder in Bangladesh at the turn of the century


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stepped in goat poop then got in his car


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unleashed Native Americans spirits when he violated their sacred burial grounds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Auctioned off his pinball machine for 99 cents


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses the fitted sheet on top


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

He can't go another day without the internet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pokes on whale blubber for the lulz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stanks, also pls I'm immune to everything


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has stank immunity


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

the person above asked Selena Gomez for a quarter for the parking meter. 

she said nahh.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Slapped a bag of potatoes at the store, people looked.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

refused my goat king on a throne paper weight gift


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has goat embossed toilet paper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dabbed under the bed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Danced to dubstep music on a busy street corner. Called it performance art.


----------



## cracktoria (Jan 28, 2018)

Totally dead on the inside, but hides it with humor.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Knows me well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drinks pond water


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a single celled organism as big as a swimming pool- the horror


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ate a bunch of pie and then just closed the door


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

devised a neologism for that exact moment in time when you realize you've left something important behind and only have 5 minutes to retrieve it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives in an underwater cave


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

names every tree he sees


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can't tell the boy trees from the girl trees leading to some embarrassing talks with them


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Owns a website where they custom make highchairs for gothic babies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ good one

accelerates when she sees the police already has someone pulled over


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Lol
Performs "all the small things" by blink 182 in prisons around America


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is racist against aliens


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

synthesizes his own food cubes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

prefers food triangles himself


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is in a literal love triangle with actual lines drawn on the floor


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spells his name exactly as it sounds- zjtthfmadmsf


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buys it by the bottle, only needs a few drops


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lives in a farm


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Licks stamps and pastes them to the wall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wiggled da booty


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ordered the tooty frooty


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Recycles 15 hours a day to give the profits to ADA (American Dental Association)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Woke up the neighbors playing the spoons


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Asked a supervisor at Walmart if he can take his lunch break, but doesn't work there


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walks through hot cola with bare feetz


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Has an artificial heart, and can only feel artificial love


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

while doing her parkour she climbs through her neighbor's window, leaps across his dining table while he's entertaining guests, grabs her post workout meal, then out his backdoor, over top his prize-winning garden, hangs from a branch while swinging over his fence back to her yard to cool off before heading back again for dessert


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is the mayor of their own ant colony


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sold his goat for 99 pennies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Melts when exposed at extremely high temperatures for extended periods of time


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

changes into a yippy toy terrier when he gets angry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Changes into a yuppie at night


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a du rag because he's a pirate


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would love to try out kangaroo meat someday


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bakes cookies right from his easy chair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sprinkles human ashes onto his scrambled eggz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Neogasm


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Criks like a frig in sprig


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is an Irish hooligan or a Scottish lassie. I can't really tell the difference


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would amount to approximately 53.6TB when converted to digital format


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

forgot where he parked his car so just bought a new one


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Follows the bread crumbs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ties bricks to legs and calls it "brickercise"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

smells his shirt to check if it's still edible


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

wheezed on the salad bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made 2 salaadz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Duct taped a stick of butter to a drone so he could make a butterfly


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would trade new lamps for old!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

prefers hearing Mass in Latin rather than Tagalog


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does loops instead of laps


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Did the loopty loop and pull


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loves to eat _bloobs_ in his free time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was a snail in his previous life


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Does not know what to do if he sees a caribou


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Punches the air


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

killed the thread for 24 hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Always ressurects this thread for some reason


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was cloned from some ancient dna in amber and some frog dna... ribbit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Won't let this thread take its nap


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

refuses to post a bedtime story


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paints masterpieces while jogging on a treedmill


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Jumping in bed in boxers.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Pours orange dye and sugar on potatoes, and calls it sweet potatoes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made a sofa out of twigs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watches too many gore videos


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Watches too many Al Gore videos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will be the person below me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a failed psychic


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a mind reader and brain surgeon all in one


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

just received a telepathic message


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Just received an anonymous message


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Was secretly the one who sent the aforementioned message


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

belongs to a secret society of assassin masseuses


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats coffee grounds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Spreads pimple pus onto bread like mayonnaise


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is easily disgusted by ants


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an irrational fear of door knobs suddenly deciding collectively not to open up doors anymore


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

sells custom hats for pumpkins


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does not believe in television


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a shrine to everything Keanu Reeves in his living room


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eats mayo by itself


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a cube with a button on it that does absolutely nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has a pile of human bones under his bed


----------



## Blorange (Feb 9, 2018)

Has a greenhouse made of stained glass windows.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

is a blue orange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ate 3 boxes of candy hearts for lunch.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

uses cookies as coasters


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doesn't use the proper safety equipment when baking bread


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was voted most likely to succeed by the losers' club again this year


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Didn't qualify last year's Biggest Loser


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not realize that farfegnugen has lost so much weight he has disappeared completely


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is from a town called Cranberry


----------



## Blorange (Feb 9, 2018)

Has a whole room full of shades.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Loots the froots at the store


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

does figure studies with a calculator


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steps on the gas and says "throw some more coal on the fire!"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beeped all day erryday


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

fixes beepings for 2 dollars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't been after midnight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has been on a fruit loop sugar high since breakfast


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a real issue with beans


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

speaks at least 2 languages that nobody else fully understands


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Screams "warriors, come out to play!" every morning he wakes up


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried to make a mini bean parade


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is the guy Tom Cruise thinks about when he's preparing for a role in an action movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a anti-beanist


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will wash your car for a Whopper


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Poses a threat to ghosts everywhere


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is actually a hologram


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Holds seances in his bedroom every Tuesday evening; anyone and everyone is welcome to join him


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Knows Haiti's national anthem, and sings it every single time in the shower and car


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brags about bags


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

plays the oboe with his elbows and the pipe organ, well you can guess it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

teeters and totters while eating taters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Has cotton candy hair


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Squeals and grunts like Michael Jackson when he hurts himself


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Punished a waffle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pours syrup on his breakfast cereal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Said Pew Pew during a phone call


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Laughs at small children and calls them stupid


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ist ein alien from Sigma Centauri


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

on the oxygen reduction diet and really likes all psychedelic colors that goes with it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Denies ever being on thatw reality show


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses pudding as a lotion


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Somehow manages to get through everyday without much issue


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Is a connoisseur of arts and film


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Believes in SASism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives on drury lane with mr. potatohead


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a rotary cell phone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lives within a submerged pineapple


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doesn't like to brake on a turn and causes coffee to spill


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

went to a butcher's shop dressed as a cauliflower


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wants to ride a helicopter from his house to school/work at least once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Overstuffs sausages


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Wants to become the abominable snowman and live in a cave


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Eats owls with their coffee

Sent using Tapatalk because SAS post limit is utterly stupid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oinked at his crush


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Frantically screams when he sees bees, but calmly goes on with whatever he's doing as if he's already forgotten their presence immediately right after


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

got a thesaurus for his birthday


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts synonym on his french toast in the shape of little happy similes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has the blues but sometimes also has the browns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plays with burd doo doo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

steals people's math homework and gives it to people who do poor in math


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Listens to hardcore dubstep while teaching students pre-calculus. Voted #1 math teacher in the World


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Does Parkour at night


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Teaches Parkour to babies in hopes it will take over the world


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If elected, she will give everyone a zombie wiener dog to do their every bidding


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hangs with Japanese animé artists, by hangs I only mean brings them their morning coffee and bagel


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Globs it on instead of spreading it nicely


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Studied brain surgery at NYU, 
gave it up for gymnastics


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Made herself so strong again somehow


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bats around a piece of crumpled paper


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If he were to design a plane or a rocket, he'd reduce the fuel tanks to make room for tuna


----------



## Msterling222 (Feb 21, 2018)

^ likes to eat seaweed


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Told every Ginger in Ireland he'd come back for them
Never did return


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Turns over every rawk, never finds a prize


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

killed off a box of lucky charms this morning, now halfway through with the frosted flakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Makes balloon animals out of condoms


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Installs condom machines near the condominiums


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

does stupid people tricks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boils cereal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thinks GC is a spammer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loves gallivanting around Lombard street


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate an oat on a boat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Loafed on a loaf


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Jump ropes from Florida to N.J. 
(but it's only his warm ups)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is actually a fish posting from an aquarium located in a Chinese restaurant in Montreal Canada.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Wears a glow in the dark flannel on special occasions


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ruined the neighbors wifi


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Named his hamburger Siri


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Beat up a crumb into smaller crumbs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Built a brick out of bricks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Complained at a restaurant that his napkin was cold


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrote a novel about snail romances


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrote a love letter on the inside of a used pizza box


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does shots of mustard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made the whole bus clap


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Made the whole bus clap by leaving it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate a burrito, got the runs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Spilled skittles in the good SUV


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ran over an ant hill


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes puts a banana peel on his head and calls it a hat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Squishes bananas until it explodes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Loves exploring bananas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lives in an island paradise solving mysteries but only accepts thanks for payment before disappearing until the next time he's needed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Gave the whole bus the clap.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an STD named after him


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not allowed to enter bars because of his profession as a miner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his tuba playing days ended tragically when he blew out a lung


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

donated at the orifice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sleeps all day at the office


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Goes to the beach just to watch the sun set


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dresses sleazily because he likes the attention


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dresses up in a full body chicken costume and goes around town to challenge his anxiety


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Threw someone in jail and ate the key


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Scares little kids by jumping out from bushes and screaming at them


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Fell out of a tree but pretended it didn't happen as he limped away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gave an opossum a lap dance


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Taunts cows by making them wear sombreros and dancing in front of them as if in a rave party with accompanying sound effects


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

took a lie detector test while sitting


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Used a little Vaseline to stop the squeak


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Imagines how some English words gets pronounced with a heavy Japanese accent and giggles thinking about it


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Whispered sweet-nothings to his Flashlight while twirling


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is pretty confident that she could take everybody else in this thread in thumb wrestling


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Hosted a pool party in his newly built igloo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His imagination gives him wings, and he can go anywhere


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thought ppls imagination would give him chicken wings


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Predicted planking before it was even a thing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sells air to fish people


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

sells pork chops outside a synagogue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

brushes his teeth then drinks his OJ in the morning, because that's what tough guys do


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Traded in his tablet for a Coors Light


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Brags about eating the peels


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stays up all night eating twizzlers and watching old South Park episodes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grew a moostache


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is weird coz he hates goodbyes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Reuses bandaids


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mistakened a bird wing for a chicken wing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is destined to be an Admin within the next 6 months


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ate enough cheetos puffs to fluoresce


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Likes a dripping faucet


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Teaches French at his local community college, but speaks 0 French


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking French Abc


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has forgotten how to count from using a calculator all the time


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Insists on wearing a sleeveless shirt during winter


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sewed his socks to his sandals


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His soulmate wouldn't be born for another 263 years


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Played tic tac toe with himself, and won!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is currently gassy


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Wears furry thongs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Put a hole in the dorm room wall


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Put a hole in the dorm room wall for devious reasons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lol

Broke his laughbox


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has underwear made of foil


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buys underwear in bulk from Alibaba


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks all men's underwear should feature a horizontal fly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sells snail underwear


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

threw a tickle party


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Randomly confronts people to take their pictures but not before making them say "Fuzzy pickles!"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Passed out on a Cactus


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Prefers to ride cows to horses, but ultimately goats if only they were large enough for him


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tried to ride one of King Groats minions


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Robbing ATMs by blowing them up


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a hat with a chinstrap because it's so damn windy where he's at


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lolz during the lulls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes to keep all the peanuts for himself


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his belly button lent is a religious shrine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a minivan with genuine wood grain interior


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses chunky peanut butter to hang his art


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

screams while watching any movie except for horror


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gets her exercise by wearing a hat with a banana attached to a string on the end of a long stick.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Remembers throwing punches around and preaching from his chair


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hangs his socks on his wall as decorations


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

makes animal balloons by blowing up animals


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Asked his landlord if he can borrow money to pay him the rent


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Spilled a Coke in the Buick


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

wanted to debate the meaning of life with an existentialist, but could not see the point


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Gets excited with the prospect of watching pumpkins grow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smashed a pumpkin and left the crime scene uncleaned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gets poked in the ribs by somebody every single time he stretches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a device that can communicate with oeanuts peanuts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has ant like strength to carry doughnuts 500x his size


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has aunt AND uncle like strength


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would like to use a gamepad to drive a car at least one


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Got picked up by his mom in the Just for Fun section, because she needed him for something really quick


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ate the last of the muffins but blamed it on me


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Survived tuberculosis in 1906, only to catch it again in 1907 and 1908


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would consider his life to be complete if he got to bathe in a tub filled with pasta sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steals children's lunches


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Made a helmet from a skull he "happened upon" at a local cemetery


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has framed pictures of his forehead on his wall


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

owns a neon pink fence now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a pair of bred shoez


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

someone forgot to pack his parachute and now he's 12% thinner and 9% taller.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Keeps forgetting to bring the trail mix!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate lots of beans before getting in the tent with others


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Believes Putin is the only non-reptilian Earth leader


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salted a snail for lunch


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Joined the mafia for some coffee and apple pie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Prints leaflets about leafs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrote a math poem


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once held a banana hostage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only plays as Paul in Tekken, like every single time


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says "it's uke time!"


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Does not know me


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Didn't go up the food chain just to constantly eat veggies


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Named his tv, car, dog, t-shirt Broccoli


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

left ear prints in the sand


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Combs his hurr with bread


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once ate a couch crumb


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

slurps his soup and gargles his chocolate milk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uses dandruff to season food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has favourite color is flannel


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

leaves home with one turn signal on all the way. Returns home with the opposite turn signal on all the way.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still likes to jump in mud puddles


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gave a cuke to an ant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably looks cuter in a skirt than I do


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a skirt made outta ants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bought a painting signed George W Bush


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a jar full of toenails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns a pudding pool


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Shows up late to class everyday, and tells his teacher not to sweat it


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Calls all of his aunts 'Jemima' because of his love for pancakes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dripped syrup in the Uber


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is in charge of bringing the chips and dip for the next SAS meetup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was once on the Dr Pill show


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses the Fartfox bowser


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Could be a redhead.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would love to be in a Michael Bublé music video


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes blowing bubbles during winter and watching them freeze


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Gave a NYC rat pizza, as per the rat's last dying request


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Crashed my Tapatalk!


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Drove all the way to New Mexico just to make that post ^


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Came from the future just to make THAT post ^


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Won't drive me to Boise Idaho


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tries hard everyday to erase an eraser with another eraser


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an uncontrollable urge to itch other people's backs


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is still going to Nickelodeon tryouts


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Still misses the time he went camping with the yeti


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

always answers a question with another question


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Would never turn his back to a potato


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

somebunny is patiently waiting for her to plant her garden


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is researching rock cloning in his spare time


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works in the horse motivation field... watch where you're stepping


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is tuff yet tender


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Knows how to make a shelter out of saffon threads and some old Monet paintings.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made duct tape socks


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wears baked potato slippers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says "toad-a-loo" to passing toads


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

Likes German beans. >_<


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his microbiota craves chocolate sundaes with walnuts and a cherry on top


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats fries on Fryday and is getting married on Wednesday


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

His uke fell off the wall, hit the computer and now he can't get to his favorite sites


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

washes the winter grime off his car with his neighbor's laundry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waltzes wildly by the window whilst wearing a white wardrobe


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

emptied out his survival shelter after smoking too much and got locked inside.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rubs snails onto cheese craters


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hocked a loogy toward a hawk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is conducting medical experiments that have gone awry


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is a door to door, door salesman


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Designs fancy horseshoes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Horsed around in the theater, was asked to settle down


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Threatened his pet snake to learn the guitar, or be kicked out into the street


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses a spittoon while watching cartoons


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Spoke to one of his ancestors, bought her Burger King


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dips french fries in cola.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still has a bottle of original Crystal Pepsi way back in the fridge


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Tattooed Crys on his eyelid
@SamanthaStrange 
Flew all the way to France to lean about the history of French fries, learned potatoes were more of a Peruvian thing upon arriving


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has chaps made of lather


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Washes his hands sometimes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a belt breth mant dispenser


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

will never see a UFO chewing gum that loud


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinks history should be called herstory and should start with "Once upon a time"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once made a phone call and made breathing noises


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is still convinced that email is the future


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Has good friends


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

strongly believes in the power of chairs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hasn't set the VCR clock since 1990


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hates bear feet


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Owns all the seasons of Clarissa Explains it All


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

whacks people in the head to show affection so they can see the fireworks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a mall walker


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Tells every girl he comes across "it's just you and me, baby"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is stalking funnynihilist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stalks the stalkers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is always Breaking Bad, wind...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Refers to ears as "meat flaps"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his pj's have peanut butter and jam on them from a really wild night


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Will only talk to you if you are wearing a Kilt


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

carries a fork with her when she goes out for a meal to sample other people's choices to see if it suits her taste


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Played hookie and ended up in a can of Tuna


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

covers potholes with tar colored paper then waits for the big laugh


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Pretends to be a Knight on his lunch breaks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Believes that licking doorknobs on other planets is illegal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pine cone hoarder


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Randomly shouts "release the cobra!" with a heavy Austrian accent when stressed


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wears a jock strap.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Thinks pads are more comfortable than tampons


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks cushions are more comfortable than pads


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Bought this thread off of GingerRae for 75 cents


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a real cool whip


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his chin was caught on a ceiling fan this one time for 6 hours leaving him unable to walk in a straight line for days


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Has 99 problems, but making clothes out of newspapers ain't one


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Thinks everyone will appreciate pet leeches as a gift


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is Amon's evil twin, Almond


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is highly recyclable and eco-friendly


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

He spends too much time in the mist.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

needs to do laundry soon. Will have to wear the plaid shirt with the polka dot pants again today.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Believes that the soda is flat


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

He believes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eats a lot of popcorn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was arrested for littering at a dump


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has been pardoned from his brief excommunication period


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

forgot to stop before getting out his car door again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drank puddle wata


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made someone walk on eggshells, like literally


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't even get me started on this guy. I heard he dips pickles in ketchup.

I also heard he has a 185,000 BTU gas heater in his backyard. He wants to expedite global warming.

I also heard he drives a custom 1969 Corvette with an automatic transmission and a 4 cylinder engine. Plays car racing sounds over his radio to fool people.

He also frequents truck stops near the New Mexico - Texas border. Wears a wig and stockings. My uncle Earl saw him in '99.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has yelled "I've been soiled!!!"


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would probably taste great when cooked with beans


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Barqs at the traffic light


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wants Mother Earth to call him _Daddy_.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stage name is Mother Clucker


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

lip syncs the national anthem before wrassling matches, then body slams a guy dressed up as the anti-american of the week to the delight of the crowd.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ratted out a rat


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is calling out to the great beyond; and surprisingly hasn't extinguished his voice yet. Hmm....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Belches a lurve song


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Proved, using specific elements of Fermat's last theorem, that love is complete bunkeroons.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

has a math lab in the metal shed out back


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks that the laws of mathematics are different inside a metal shed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Accidentally blew up the math lab by mixing wrong numbers


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

He has a cool avatar.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Crashed the left hemisphere of his brain by dividing by zero so many times.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His hair once became a home to a mouse family for a short while.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sits on people


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

stands on people


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a bubble wrap hat


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

opens aluminum cans with his teeth.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a gallery of weenie paintings


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a giant beer can pyramid on his dining room table


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cleans public restrooms as a hobby


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Asked the judge if they could rock, paper, scissor, shoot it for the outcome of the case


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will celebrate with crake at 1500 posties


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is orthogonal to the great geom.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is not visible to the human eye


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

can't sit quietly for more than 13 seconds.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is in sextile in relation to the great geom.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Did a spit take over someone's YouTube spit take


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is a little too comfortable with spit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Roasted stuffed animals on a spit


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

majored in French poetry, but doesn't speak the language


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

constructed an entire town out of crayons only to find it melted the next day


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is in direct opposition to the great geom.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thinks he really is in the matrix


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Puts bandaids on band members


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Currently has an itchy bootay


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drunk the teams drank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once said Badunkadunkdunk on live TV


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Makes the carpet behave


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made mud pies and put em in the oven


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Creates portraits of SASers he knows by face with his food... before eating them


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Codes noodles. *shudder shudder*


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has actually begun coding the perfect AI to be his girlfriend


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moves the goalposts of love


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is even better at coding than I am; which is likened to 99.9999 % of people.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is the deity of numerology


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is stuck in gumbo land, and loving it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Installs nubs on knobs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

glows in the dark after eating too many fireflies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke the fish tank at the Chinese restaurant


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Feels lost like Nemo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Committed a gelony


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is a hamster midwife


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quacks at the movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Landed a jawb as a quack interpreter


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Created the one ring _to troll_ all others


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

built his own house out of egg cartons and soup cans


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

maintains several different identities here including Funnynihilist, Neo, and SamanthaStrange  it's a major conspiracy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is currently wearing bubble wrap


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lost a buck in the Buick


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vacations at Kia Rio


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks swag can be used as currency


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drives a Honda Cervix


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is in Gethsemane..... alone.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Slips in a hot bath and says "holy mother of pearl!"


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Conservative + mustached + right handed + "right brained"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Read Jung when he was joung


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Needs to moon more.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Takes quick naps between the hours of 8 and 9 at night


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Team "good genes"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

had his genome sequenced and found out he's part rabbit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys a good drip


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

taunts elephants then sprints for the ladder within the enclosure


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snorted from a shrub


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Snipped a rock


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Begged an eggplant to stay


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

uses tweezers to turn the pages of a book


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has like 20 senses, or 10, def more than 5


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks lobsters are sexy


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is too sexy for women, but is all alone.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sits on his bonbons until it's "heated", and proceeds to consume them thereafter.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jinxed himself jankily


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Jumbo jam sessions..... lots...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Filled a funnel full of fluff


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pokes mr. popo in the bones.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke the bar's reeee-mote


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slept with the skewls mascot


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was cheated on by the mascot


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the electronic version of Becca and only exists in the virtual world


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

knows my secrets


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Greets strangers with mooning and flatulence.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has bottled their own scent


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

So much root bootery, and he broke the entire system....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a poster of root


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

His password is toor.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Screams murderer, murderer! to every cat he sees outside


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Would love to go back to '91, she's got a love life there and a loaded gun - oh well


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yelled at my gingy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a night owle


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Apparently follows their neighbor's pet's Instagram account


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

knocks on people's doors and asks if he can use the bathroom


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Digs holes to store his hole collection


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Thinking about the platonic ideal of holes, and "hole-ness"; thinking that it'll finally make him "whole".


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Did a séance with an app


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has just revealed his nationality although was supposed to be an anonymous moderator


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

solves crimes shortly after he commits them


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Engages in sneaky snoopery; that may or may not turn into snitchery.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hits himself on the toe with a hammer after exercising because of no pain...no gain philosophy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Smells of protein at the gym


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

wears fake eyelashes as eyebrows


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a fake belly button


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sniffs belly button lint in is free time.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Named his dog "obtuse angle"


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Wears Gucci on his off days. Prada on work days


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears vintage clothes that she steals right off the old person wearing them


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Spends a dolla starts ta holla!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bricked a brick with an upgrade


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Wears a skirt made from bananas from time to time in public and encourages people take one while supplies last

Sent from my Microsoft Hololens using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a mole with the internet police force southeastern division distributing tickets for loitering


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plays solitaire monopoly


----------



## Anjubatus (Apr 19, 2018)

that can of beans isn't just ANY picture of a can of beans, that's actually a selfie and what he looks like in real life


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a jack o lantern that turned to goo


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Dips french fries in motor oil, calls 'em motor fries


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is fond of bowtie french fries.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Only flushes once a day to save water.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Graffitied his potty chair everytime his mom tried to potty train him. Bad baby


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a friend named "Cheese"


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@cinto Came out of the womb wearing a denim jacket.

*EDIT* Has seven monitors running SAS at once, so he can ninja people's posts.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has ninjaing on his mind


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Master of chucking the shuriken; for he can disable anyone with even one that is folded in paper.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does origami toilet papers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never seems to run out of toilet paper; even brings a bunch along in his sketchy book-bag.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrote a love letter paper towel


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

used tartar sauce to pave his parking parking spot


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wore a well put-together outfit, today.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nearly got silenced by the triple threat triads, but rendered them deaf by his piercing screams.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sets an alarm to set an alarm to set an alarm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is still looking for Perry the Platypus


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Plucks the platypus, and plays peter pan.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

always hides an orchestra in his closet in case he needs dramatic music in certain life situations


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Plucks hairs to Katy Perry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

burgles soup but only enough that someone wonders if the soup simply evaporated


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Spills hot soup on sleeping family members.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has uploaded hours of video of him doing nothing but eating crackers while smiling


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Stepped on a Lego and miraculously survived


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL! I hated when that happened! Ah.... The good old days of imaginary lego wars, lego bionicle, etc. Good times, good times. 

But anyway... He dropped the manju, and weeped for an hour.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Watched a TV show with ourwater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wore a lamp shade for an evening


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mumbles to bumblebees, and tries to collect tumble weeds for his date that will occur at Applebees later today.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Likes to icing furniture with a layer of chocolate frosting and some stars and moons sprinkles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a bunch of dogs whom he calls his babies


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eats hot dogs in front of babies.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snorted lowdly at the museum


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Went to the museum of snorts.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Dances like a monkey.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Monkeys up the dance; crashed the party function.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Like Triple-Entry Bookkeeping over Double-Entry.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thinks Tom Hardy is sexy af


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Knows that the Bruins are the best hockey team ever


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Watches something called Pockey


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Munches on pocky sticks while waiting in line for the bathroom.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Mistakenly chooses pepero over pocky.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pepperoni + lots and lots of cheesy queasiness.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uses a cheese greater


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Determined that the pepperoni value is greater than that of the grated cheese value.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is _hard_ at work most of the time


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is working on softening up.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Is training hard to beat Goku.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has a hard-on whenever Goku is beaten up; down but not out.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Carries a chain with him wherever he goes that reads Goku4Lyfe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Went to Graceland to look for the ghost of Elvis.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Owns more Blu-rays than I do


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats breakfast, lunch and dinner simultaneously


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

Wishes dino on the flinstones could be their mate.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Their diet consists only of rainbow sprinkles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

her daily exercise routine includes pinning 3 pedestrians to the ground until they submit


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Won the Pulitzer Prize for his story on 
"ANTS: Love, Passion, and Other Things"


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pinto nation + brutal bean warfare.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Got a gifty, it was nifty


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Put cheese in the beans and quickly fled the scene.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Says I'm not so tough just because I'm in love with an uptown girl


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ruler of chub.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

runs around screeching hysterically anytime he sees a mouse


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't win at everything but he can try


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hit on the trifecta: chocolate, cheese, and beer


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Was surprisingly one of the "cool kids" back in school.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drives a stack shaft stransmassian


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a tattoo of Trump's face on his chest


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Doesn't want you near him unless you smell of blueberry

blueberry, not Burberry!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cried when his pet onion passed on and he chopped him up for lunch


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yells in people's faces after eating 3 chocolate bars and 2 bags of hot cheetos for 5 seconds.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is currently on a cosmic quest to collect 5 magical totems scattered across the universe but never fails to check in and post on SAS when he gets the chance


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thought about being an avenger but the rooster costume wouldn't fit


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Got discovered to do stand-up comedy through this very thread here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Robbed a bank with a water pistol.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Threw a knee at a guy's crotch but the guy pulled out Toadstool and reversed her, sending her knee into the face of an old woman walking by.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Flickers their tongue like a snake at people when they're not looking


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

sniffs the salt n peeper shakers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

thinking about changing to corn on the cob because all of the dirty looks he's been getting


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Punched the pie and exploded.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Baked a 'pi' pie for his pal, Einstein on his birthday (pi day, 3/14).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

while eating a gooey double-cheese pizza, he devised his theory on space goo as the stuff holding galaxies together


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a hot bot on the pot a lot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

consumes enough fiber to knit a sweater


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a pancreatic sammich


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vacations in a beavie dam


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is no ordinary sandwich....


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

he ate his dog's obedience school homework


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke a plate over the holidays


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a flying bison to which only he knows the magical words to make it fly


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is actually a very skilled fire-bender; even better than Mako....


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a YOLO bolo tie


----------



## Goodlntentions (Apr 28, 2018)

Gets drunk by milk.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Tried to cook rice, but forgot to turn on the stove


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Does not know what a rice cooker is.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Is a nice cooker for a rich family.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is a member of that rich family.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Gets aroused by fighting street cats and all their screeching way too easily


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Was arrested for decapitating the grass


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Faked a stank


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Is very good at speaking English


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will never learn beanalese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once chopped a bean with an axe


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has different masks for different occasions. Here's some of his choice ones: 👽👺👹🤡


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sounds like a star system, which is something my friend would date.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a 97 Honda Civic with a trunk full of big bass woofs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yearns to go to beandia for the best beans.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Only he knows of the incantation to summon the bean demon, and he's not willing to tell _anyone_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

steals toilet paper rolls from people's bathrooms


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to erase or delete people's work for them when they step out of the room.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waiter: can I take your order?
TPAM: Meow


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

coughs up hairballs and bait because he's a catfish


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

picks out several random strangers from the street and tries to convince them that they are long lost siblings


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tooted a tuba, everyone looked


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Heckled a comedian and got everyone to side with him, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hacked up an axe


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Put the gruesome sight on an .exe file.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Thinks hockey players are too soft


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Wore basketball shorts to his own wedding


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

had all of his teeth pulled to make room for his wisdom teeth and the impending knowledge that comes with them


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Called someone a penus while driving the Prius


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Uses a stylus for style points.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is working on smart chairs that have butt recognition


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I did have to hop over a toad on the running path yesterday 

Models men's watches because of his slim and dainty wrists


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a Newb


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Paraded around an invite to a parade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Poked a ball of Goo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was caught by a teacher watching videos of the mating habits of ants


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

farfegnugen said:


> was caught by a teacher watching videos of the mating habits of ants


Many of the female ants were faking it. :grin2:


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Is the world's richest person according to monopoly money


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Keeps the light on when she sleeps, afraid that something might creep out from the wardrobe in the dark


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Pretends he needs crutches when he's out and about


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doubles down on the chip dip


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

triples down on the chip dip (whatever that is)


----------



## stryder (May 2, 2018)

hoddesdon said:


> triples down on the chip dip (whatever that is)


Has a username where some of my extended family live


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

knows where Stanstead Road is


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a working stargate in his basement


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will have a foot itch....right....now


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Busy patching his traits so he will not appear as a boob in front of Squiddy.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Stands on chairs when he watches long movies


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Fell down the stairs, but everyone cared.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

deals from the bottom of the butter dish


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Somehow came across very, very butty butter.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

said "my butt!, it is 'a cracked!!!!!"


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, well, because of his um, 'chapped' rear, he, um, applied quite a bit of um, the butty butter to it, and uh, well.... *gulp* It did not go well....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Poked a random badunkadunk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Polished a shoe with a good sock


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Has a bunch of crispy socks under his bed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still has a thing for Staceys mom


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Klonky korn night.... always.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Doesn't give way at a roundabout


----------



## ScythianHeretic (Aug 17, 2017)

^lives in missouri ^^


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a prototype German robot from the 1940s


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cries every time the arch villain meets his demise in the movies. Also cries when his breakfast cereal gets soggy.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

If he were a character in a Mexican soap opera, his name would be _Carlos Miguel de los Santos _


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wept during Frozen


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dropped his frozen treat, and nonchalantly walked off into the sunset.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ordered a Big Yak


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

accidentally left his pink fursuit in the park yesterday


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Patented a line of perfume based off the smell of wd40


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has a bad habit of buying farm animals off the internet despite living in a tiny apartment


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Keeps and maintains an aquarium with absolutely no living creatures in it, not even plants


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has an unhealthy obsession with Jell-O


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Voodoo for vengeful visions.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Once ate at a restaurant called the Green Spam special


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Thinks he should eat at restaurants more to give him a chance to "people watch" (*shudder*).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

directed a movie on parakeets and the people who love them


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Starred in parakeets and the people who loved them


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes _this and the other_ while I go for _this and that_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

finds wearing a tricorne makes him really popular with the ladies


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Thinks the "oo" sound has tangible significance.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Takes pics of their cats and send them to people in his address book at random


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Has walked a dog that is made out of LEGOs before.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Stepped on a path filed with lego pieces with bare feet, and managed not to cry.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Is that guy driving down the road with his blinker on for four miles


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Takes all of his willpower not to meow back to cats that meow at him


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Builds lego bionicle brobots.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Coloring a picture for his mom to hang on the fridge for mother's day


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Ate 3 cartoon characters in one chomp.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

collects hats by snatching them from people's heads with a telescopic pole out his car window.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

probably has BDD after growing up in a funhouse


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Likes to travel to the store doing cartwheels instead of walking.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

when it gets hot out, he likes to sit in his refrigerator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Served Smoothies with extra Non-Ionizing Radiation


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Puts socks on in the dark...its an ocd thing.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is kawaii desu


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Spends most of his time hustling people at dominos.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

kawaikunai desu


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

kamikaze


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

GeomTech said:


> kawaikunai desu





Rebootplease said:


> kamikaze


Wrong game guys


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Wears sunglasses indoors, only, never outdoors.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sniffed over the curry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

will frequently do the dishes while he's taking a bubble bath


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Once took out a grizzly bear while hog tied hanging 30ft in the air.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

once fell out of a tree and crushed a huge pile of poison ivy


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Will never be funnier than me 😉


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

intimidates guys with her sense of humor and large cleaver


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Loves his dewl ghewls.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Is a mixture of gelatinous material and cool treats.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cries at the end of movies because the scrolling credits always reminds him that he wanted to be a gaffer


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Got a lolly for being a loller, lol!


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Once got two toys inside his Happy Meal, like OMG - how the heck did that happen?!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

challenged the injustices of the 1 toy policy of the happy meal


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Catches her breath when he looks at her


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is a bender of air; but be careful! He can bend the air right out of your lungs; just like a certain evil villain that I know....


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

🤣 ... I'm a water bender though.

The person above me is a fallen Xel'naga who also goes by the same name of the villain referred to above


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No, silly! 

Sadly, got his bending taken away from..... (it's not me, lol) *Ahem!* I hope he shows up here for a proper appearance, LOL!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Has seen the electron of one of his skin flecks that fell off of him before.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Modified the proton pump inhibitors.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a person


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is possibly a bear, a goat, a pile of cash or a can of beans who can tell


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Didn't go to skewl today.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

flipped out when the snack machine ate his money


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is an android robot sent by the Fire Nation from the future to destroy the Death Eaters who are currently invading Mordor with their army of dark and poison type Pokémon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Is an android robot sent by the Fire Nation from the future to destroy the Death Eaters who are currently invading Mordor with their army of dark and poison type Pokémon


Wowzers! There's a lot going on in there!

It is said that his descendants will be first ones to make contact with the "beyonders"; and his lineage will be gifted with the element of fire....


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

He was born from the higher intelligences that created the xenomorphs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says "do you like my writch wratch?"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

thinks that he is being Pacific when he means specific


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Enjoys milk with her wine


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is asked for id anytime he tries to buy cough medicine


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lives by the barter system and once tried to buy a car with two baskets of lobster


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

by my estimate of proportions, she's at least 12 feet tall.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Screams at clouds.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Woke up and immediately french kissed the morning


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's tush day again and he's looking forward to some squat-thrusting


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is the mayor of punville


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is prettier than a cupcake and twice as sweet


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Went out on a date...... with a meatball! In the end, he devoured it, tooted loudly, and went home.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Even though he can leave the matrix, he settled for a coding job.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

4 geomtech. Almost graduated from clown school but got caught fooling around with one of the mimes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is the mime who fooled around with GeomTech.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Is getting stranger by the minute. But then less strange the next minute


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Pecked a pickled pepper that picked a Peter Piper.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is still wondering who the heck pilfered their peter parker.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Got Gotham goofily gamed.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ailed by Alliteration Addiction...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Instead of going to stupid shkewel, they played pewl with the gang, and earned lots of dough while doing it too.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

pew pew pew'ed a few annoying souls (butty teachers) from his skewel days, and finally got a peace of mind.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is a kaiju larva in disguise


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Winked at a spider that winked back.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes to make himself believe that planet earth turns slowly
It's hard to say that he'd rather stay awake when he's asleep


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

gives the lifted brow look of approval to those who've passed the test


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Created the Elemental Aqua Neo style.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes tells people that they're so happy, they could die ️

Now they're just somebody that I used to know


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Belonged to the house of Gryffindor.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Betrayed his family by choosing Dauntless over Abnegation during Reaping Day


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mooed really loudly in class, and got a detention because of it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Salad Fingers is his spirit animal


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has the uncanny ability to make people laugh for REALLY long periods of time; even in slumber.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sniffs for IQ points.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

trained in the art of simultaneously rubbing your belly and patting your head


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

This is the year he would be choosing his very own _ikran_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Leaves cheese in the pillows.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Loves cheese in his pillows


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Loves leaving leaves on his pillows


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Plans to pillow the next person that happens to steps foot in his room.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Uses my feathers for his pillows.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

For ripping out so many of his feathers, he decided to poke out my eggy eye balls.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Keeps asking the ladies to push his red button


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Has gotten his head stuck in a staircase railing before.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Mabel pines... goes around sniffing butts
Nicomar.. is a gold star student


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

nicomar said:


> Rebootplease is really @cinto


Hmm, I think we know who is really cinto now, he who smelt it delt it


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Got a little confused and thought the Sorting Hat would be the one to choose who'd play in the Hunger Games. Instead, he got a glowing hologram-like image of a trident hovering above his head and now he has to commit himself to a camp full of half-bloods and prepare a war against the Earth goddess.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a ready available supply of Jennifer Lawrence gifs to fit any situation


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

...butter never melted so he put it in a pie and raised his hands across the sky...


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

is very close to being a yummy ice cream flavour.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

sings "pop, pop, pop" while driving


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Sleeps with the fishes because he's a fish.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

started a school for fish


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

His avatar could be a _Pokéman_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to pretend that he's from the future sent back to observe people in their natural habitat


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Emerged from an egg as pure light.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears scuba gear as a fashion accessory


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is a sleep wizard with insomnia


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Snoops around whenever he has to use OOP.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

builds his own robot army


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is the queen of the aqua-botarans; and possesses fine control over the element of water.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

frequently substitutes shaving cream for whipped cream and vice versa


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ain't happy, yet he's feeling glad
He's got sunshine in a bag


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Murdered an ant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gave a whale food poisoning after he swallowed him


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Says "OOP! Sowwy!" whenver he uses OOP; then waddles to the bathroom.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

failed the duck test despite the uncanny resemblance and constant quacking


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Loves to scare the little ducklings and get into pillow fighting battles with the mommy duckies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

breaks a lot of mothers' backs with his crack addiction


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

enjoys going for a drive


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sometimes takes people deep into the woods and reveals that he sparkles when he gets hit by sunlight


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has successfully hypnotised his hypnotist once


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Loves getting really, really, REALLY close to someone's face for 1 minute (even tolerating punches or shoves), and then running away without pants afterwards.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was a Martian in a previous life


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Drinks during the daytime in public, then manages to stumble into the most populated areas they can find and cause chaos


----------



## Massie2772 (Jun 17, 2018)

Smokes crack and smells like Donald trumps breifs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is A Newb


----------



## Massie2772 (Jun 17, 2018)

Massie2772 said:


> Smokes crack and smells like Donald trumps breifs





Amon said:


> Is A Newb


 whovis ? &#128579;me?&#128540;


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

translates posts for dyslexic people


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Walks under the black flag with a scallywag swagger.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

chases black cats that cross his path while holding a 3 legged rabbit


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

got his butt kicked by a 8 year old flossing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gets his hair cut at the school of the blind beauty school


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Loves this thread. A lot.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

wishes she'd remained strange (I'm sorry I had to lol)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Calls people out.... just for fun! (meta call-out from me!).


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is a very funny kid. happy his humor is light in contrast to the forum's atmosphere


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a grime fighter


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

finger paints on walls with grimy paws


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Forgot to take his meds today


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

has caught 99.9% of the world's Pokemon


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Has it on his bucket list to go to every Sweet Tomatoes location in the U.S.


----------



## ImfineIjustdontsmile (Jul 13, 2018)

Can't cry underneath the ocean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sees himself as a contemporary Mona Lisa


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

holds the record for longest lasting pub crawl


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Didn't eat his peas, so he wasn't allowed to pee.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Traded a fruit roll up for two pudds


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sits in his refrigerator to cool off while enjoying a refreshing snack


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tumbled with the tiny tamago.


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

Adds milk before cereal. NO


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Needs quantum physics to describe his location and a universal timeframe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

tooted in the wind


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

called an international team of spelunkers and divers to rescue him from his man cave


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Stole the yoshi against his will.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cries at the beginning of movies that he just knows are going to be sad at the end


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kept poking the blob until it consumed him....


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Really hates agent smith.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

believes he is actually a stinkbug


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is really, really chummy with the ban queen for some reason; or maybe they're one and the same!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats fast food really slowly


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Howled in pain, and decided to do something about it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears his swimming trunks when he car pools


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Keeps an inflatable pool in the trunk of his car.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bribes people with cupcakes to get what she wants when she wants it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gives me what I want without the cupcakes.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for taking advantage of farfegnugen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bans people in the wrong thread, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats double chocolate cupcakes in front of me while I'm stuck with eating delicious celery


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

dipped his celery in chocolate in a jealous rage


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

doesn't appreciate the 18 carrot ring I got for her


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tries to bribe mods with vegetable jewelry.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

believes carrot cake cupcakes count as her daily vegetables


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Flies around freely because the birds won't eat her.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dropped the bottle of existence 4 the goddess.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has mastered the ability to sleep at school or at work without anybody noticing


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Does not hide away; even when he's afraid to play.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

plays hide and seek with chameleons and leopards


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cuts out pictures of cats and posts them on his wall


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

likes to find 2 sleepwalking strangers and marry them before they wake up


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

twytarn said:


> Bans people in the wrong thread, lol.


Lol. Just noticed. I wondered where my comment went.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Realizes he's always wrong so he just does the opposite of whatever that might be


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts a L & R on the soles of his shoes and the bottom of his feet to keep things straight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

travels by catapult


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Likes to puff on the farfen


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Likes the taste of wet farts


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Likes being chased by bees


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Likes to chase bees


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Likes to chase butterflies


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

likes to catch and imprison butterflies to do hard labor D:


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Slays butterflies


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

catches bears in the dakotas


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Catches butterflies in Arizona


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Picks fights with carrots and cabbages


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Uses carrots and cabbages to fight people


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

replaced his bones with sticks and stones


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Went too far in the gnugen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

went on a hunger strike to protest the lack of supersizing of fun meals


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was once a starship captain until he crashed into a star and had his license revoked


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Once stole a fish from a cat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Hates bacon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decapitates weenies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

he will fix your microwave in exchange for a free massage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will massage your microwave


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

must be bored af to be playing this forum game


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

invented the bored board game with 300 page instruction manual


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Owns an onion and banana sandwich shop


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

slips onions into @twytarn 's cupcake batter.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Only likes cake if it's Buffy themed.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

also has David Boreanaz tied up in her basement


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:0 it's a farffles x fairy double team! 

The two above me are conspiring an overthrow and leaving secret coded messages in the "a" thread lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ate mayo on a spoon


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

wears his sunglasses swimmimg in the ocean


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Took a lasagna to Coachella


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

all his clothes have Garfield on them


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

keeps the secrets of the 'a' thread in his clothes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

thinks grapes have knees


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made lasagna while drunk and sat on it by mistakenly


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

was about to go get his eyebrows professionally done but then realized he's a grizzly bear


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Barely touched their lasagna but really felt up their beans


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Eats a lot of lasagna


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a devout Pastafarian


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

tried to surprise @twytarn with a cupcake engagement ring but she ate it instead


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Drinks a lot of coffee


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Neo said:


> I actually do
> 
> Only ever orders venti drinks at Starbucks


why am I not surprised 

Has tan lines around his eyes from always wearing sunglasses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cloned a dust bunnie


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Is an ant groomer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has attached his doorbell to a hornet's nest


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Laughs like a burd


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

sings like a walrus


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dances like nobody is watching.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wears sunglasses all the time because he's actually Cyclops from xmen


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

believes in always believing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Became a fish in 1912


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is an escapee from area 51


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Was too cute as a kid


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is a super cool talking koala in real life


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Sings her lungs out to the Happy Birthday song


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

is good at drawing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

goes bungee jumping using a pair of suspenders


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Does not pat his plushies b4 going 2 bed.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

likes to read books in languages he doesn't understand


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Writes books with disappearing ink.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Types using a rainbow keyboard.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

sent Donald Trump a birthday party invitation


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

eats taco bell in a pumpkin patch


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gives out healthy alternatives to candy on Halloween to the chagrin all the neighborhood kids


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Whenever he recieves a "good noodle" star, he yells "nuuuuuuuudoooollll!", and takes out his lo mein lunchies, and devours it in front of his classmates.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't know Him or Her good enough to make something up.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Doesn't use Ne very often.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

MBTI types everybody


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems nice.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Is nice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Needs to watch Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

watches a lot of cupcake wars


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

has stocks in Starbucks.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

currently writing a novel set in the year 2529 involving space vampires and a ragtag band of good-hearted marauders that Joss Whedon has already picked up the rights for


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

can't tell apart curtains from carpets


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

remodels people's homes without telling them first


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sold pieces of dust


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

prefers to rent dust instead of buying it


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Whispers to his own ears


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

flooded the neighborhood when he left for the weekend with the bathtub running


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

falls asleep on his bicycle 6 times a week on average


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Has created a SAS forum simulation where she is the sole moderator and has unlimited banning privileges


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has hacked himself into the simulation and reprogrammed it so it became a 70s disco simulation


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses a gluten-free sand substitute in all her baking now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Fell asleep in the middle of a ban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is perplexed by pickles.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a twin that replies to all her posts


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Isn't sure of which twin he married


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks Donald Trump is an alien from another planet


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a car fueled by pumpkin


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has already started tp'ing the neighbor's home


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wishes I would dress up like a nurse and come take care of him.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has figured out the medicinal properties of pickles and recommends two a day


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Has a gum he's been chewing for a decade now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Came out with a remix for her Goo Goo Ga Ga song


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will dress as Landy Graa Graa for Halloween


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

should be building an ark by now to save us all


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

secretly prefers Twilight to Buffy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

He'll rub you down with acorn butta


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Has a stash of acorn butta they sell for shandy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Knows the secrets to creating warp drive engines that will get us to Mars.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Said too much. MIB time


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rides around, windows down, yelling, "can I get a whoot whoot?!?!?!"


----------



## kikoni (Sep 10, 2018)

Rides around, windows down, asking, "May I please receive a 'whoot whoot' at your earliest convenience?"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Howls at owls


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

befriended the owls. He is now their leader.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goes "hoot" when they toot


----------



## kikoni (Sep 10, 2018)

Toots when they toot


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has had two visits to their profile by discopotato


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Uses mashed potatoes to hang stuff on his walls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sings Lady Gaga songs in the shower.


----------



## RightInTheFeels9 (Jun 12, 2017)

Picks on pickles.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

snacks on defenseless baby carrots


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

teaches baby carrots karate before eating them


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is MMA champion at his local tavern


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thought that in order to live on an island he would be required to wear a grass skirt and hula dance to fit in.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ naturally, it's how we convince the gods to give us more winter in the desert 

Believes by wearing a poncho and giant hat he can drink unlimited tequila and not get drunk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ You can't tell me what to do giles! *throws flowers everywhere*

Believes he reached absolute alcohol tolerance after waking up in a Deerfield after too many shots of tequila.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

^ person above has no proof of this


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

person above me forgets


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

person above knows I am too drunk to remember what he is on about


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

reminds me of Muhammad Ali taking everything George Foreman (otherwise known as Neo) could dish out and giving it back to him twofold until, finally, out of sheer exhaustion, he finally succumbs.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

person above me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Secret nickname is "tooty"


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Wears clothes made of bubble wraps


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

enjoys a bowl of packing peanuts while she's watching the big game


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Prefers to sleep under the bed


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Takes a night light to the movies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

feeds chicken to his fishes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Slips LSD into everyone's drinks at a family gathering


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Angers the whizzard quite often


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not spell "wizard"


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has never met the whizzard in person but has heard him yelling at his assistants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prefers to sleep on the Moon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is not a newb, is an oldb


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

lost faith in optimism


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Asked the optometrist to check his ears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Made a sculpture out of Ear Wax


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a whizzardd


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is trying to popularize his own spelling system


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has a fear of sunrises


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is a talented knitter.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

each of the clothing items he wears has to have at least 9 cat designs on them


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Brushes her teeth with garlic toothpaste.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has angered the whizzard every day this month


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Freaks out when he sees a "You are here" sign and can't figure out how they knew where to put the sign.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has no problem figuring out where to put the sign saying "Do not throw stones at this sign".


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

is genetically identical to a victoria plum


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had homeroom with Victoria Plum, and thought she was a little stuck up


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

likes to be led round by reins while having his backside whipped if he stops walking


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a reincarnated gold rush minerer


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has the coarse horse syndrome.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

needs to add some spice in their life so they are no longer permanently bland


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

had his *** kicked by a donkey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Made a whizzzard smile today


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

thinks he made that up all by himself (i admit it made me smile lol)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

_(yay I beat Han. I think.)_

Made me reconsider flight school using mind tricks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

finds it too windy to study free fall physics


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a pet fluffy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

put a trampoline in his living room and now has a quicker way to reach his 2nd floor bedroom


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has not heard of ceilings


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tied suction cups to his hands and feet and ended up stuck to his refrigerator


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

He'll steal your note cards, especially flouresent yella


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wears a traffic cone hat when he's walking along a road


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is a weenie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is not a newb


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

offers pony rides for $100 a ride


----------



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

Mysteriously removed one of her posts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Removed a toenail by accident


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Eats like a horse which means he doesn't have to mow his yard anymore


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Prefers horse meat to any other meats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only consumes unicorn meat


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

can't tell the difference between puddles and poodles. Either way, avoids both of them whenever he can


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is confused that putting bread into a toaster makes toast but breaking it into tiny pieces transforms it back into bread crumbs. One of the great mysteries in the universe.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has killed the thread


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

throws pumpkins at people


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has not yet had the crisp, refreshing, and quenching experience drinking a bottle of Polar Seltzer could give you.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is a confused old man who should be in bed.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Thinks her SAS mod powers somehow have any jurisdiction in my real life.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Should take his anger to the dot thread where wild teletubbies have taken over.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

treasures her collection of bedpans and other slightly used, refurbished hospital supplies


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is actually an alien from another planet


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Middle name is Wheafy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

collects human hair


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Carries a USB to Vodka dongle in her purse


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

@funnynihilist wrong I smuggle in hairbrush of course








Doesn't share his liquor


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is preparing a buttery grave for the butler that betrayed her...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Meaty maths monday awaits for this one....


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

they have overpowered anxiety tonight or maybe they just avoided it (feeling philosophical)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Peers into my soul with his INTJvision.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Is actually not the person above me, they're just an optical illusion


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is the electronic version of Becca


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Went to a whine tasting


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is the best man to bot translator


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

likes to shout huzzah in quiet rooms


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

tells strangers the gate's open


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is currently possessed by a demon.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

summoned the demon and made me ban in the wrong thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Should have called Sam & Dean.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

person above can have Sam but Dean is off limits


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is apparently unaware that Dean is mine.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can have Dean. Buffy was best as a loner.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Will slip on a banana peel tomorrow morning.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

needs to stop littering


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Entered through the gates and never returned...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

reminds me of math


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mathy meals gives him gas.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

sits upside down in the toilet


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is walking on a thin line


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Snips the wire, and down he goes.... into a sea of melted butter!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Shops at Wheafco


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Brownie thief.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Drew Mr Krabs on the men's room mirror


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Drew Patrick next to Mr. Krabs


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Takes part in the Santa Clarita diet :O


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Said a swear word to santa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is on the naughty horse list.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gave a horse a invitation to spaghetti night at the church


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Has a twin who works for Santa


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a santa that works for twins


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Has a twin that works for a Santa that works for twins


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Once worked for a twin pack of Twinkies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ate twinkies for dinner.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate dinner in the hot tub


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

would rather be a zebra


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Would rather live in a field of pumpkins then with a bunch of bumpkins


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

wishes he got to make friends with the antelope squirrels too!


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Teaches free budgeting classes for at-risk squirrels in her neighborhood


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

plays tag with strange multiplying men in suits


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Might have some intimate connections to the illuminati


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is one of the few humans accepted into the secret society of cats


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a culinary degree in preparing peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Never leaves home without his Bedazzler and rhinestone set


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is a scaredy-cat.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Has evolved to the point that he never sleeps


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is a water type


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

Has the wings of an angel.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ripped the wings off an angel and gave them to ATB


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Knows the truth about the trumoo.


----------



## Meisha12 (Oct 20, 2018)

Has 4 faces.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Fears fly swatters more than anything


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

has a strange fascination with kitty shaped waffles


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks he should be fascinated by dog-shaped waffles.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

raids people's refrigerators and leaves a note suggesting more healthy diet choices


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shoves flart tarts in peoples faces.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Man I read that as Fart Tarts. 




Recieved a ticket for speeding down the sidewalk.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

parks in a driveway


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Curses those who threaten his precious ban-queen with benign *neo*plasms.... but they may not be so lucky next time around!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Had a date with Sandy Squirrel


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works out 3 times a day so he's capable of cracking walnuts with his eyelids


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Was late for dinner again :wife


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Is going to have Neo cleaning the dishes again for being late.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

eats exclusively finger foods so there's never any dishes to do


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Has apparently installed secret cameras in my kitchen and knows what I eat. Knows about my hatred for doing dishes too. :sus


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is really good at coding; could easily get a job working at Google, or better yet, start their own company.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tries to glue leaves back on trees to prevent winter from coming GOT-style


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has turned over a new leaf with the burning bush.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

The person above me IS NOT MATHEUS. NOT NOT NOT NOT. The person above me has been for the last several times someone I shut my eyes to and see Matheus. The person above me is Matheus and the person below him is a sick pervert. The person above me is so far above me my stinking ***** will never reach him.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Has a case of mistaken identity perhaps. Who is MATHEUS!?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wears a Captain's cap to bed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

knitting himself a scarf-neck tie combo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is dressing in costume for Thanksgiving


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

has a very special relationship with licorice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Edible sandals, that's all I'm sayin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a special relationship with Starburst candy.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

knows too much! :afr


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a special relationship with special relationships


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ninja, ninja, ninja.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Invokes the spirit of Ninja by reciting it three times


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Likes to slither across glass.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a glass toenail


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wears glass cowboy boots.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has heard a cowboy toot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

can lift 10 times his weight in pumpkin pie


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Botched the pumpkin pie recipe.... 10 TIMES!!!!!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

has an incredibly unreasonable pumpkin pie recipe and very strict tastes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

not sleeping because he shares this addiction to pumpkin


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

understands the importance of guarding pie and the sinister food thievery that goes on around here


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is entirely pie free after I raided her kitchen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a collection of fluffy slappers


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

Keeps vials of his enemies' tears in his fanny pack


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a dude who had a tude during the interlude


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

does children's homework for them for a small fee


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

He'll steal your milks


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

He likes to rhyme and will have pun doing so


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

She'll punt your sub sandwich down the yard


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Is actually my brother everyone! :b

:squeeze


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a weird sibling who dresses exclusively in leather and thinks he's the one despite his lack of spoon bending capability. Despite this she seems to be relatively normal.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is Ekardy's brophew


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

doesn't realize we are all part of one big family


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Is my sister in law and former roommate


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is holding Thanksgiving dinner for the whole family this year.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is holding a Thanksgiving dinner in his hands right now


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Snatched the Thanksgiving dinner out of Flarfy's hand, devoured the entire thing, and gave his "thanks" by burping multiple times in his face.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Toots in Target


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Keeps telling people “We were on a break!”


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Goes ballistic if you touch his Thanksgiving leftover sandwich


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

You're not allowed to move the ottoman in her apartment or ELSE!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Made us lose our apartment at one point!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

when "borrowing" stuff from her brother's apartment she also likes to steal cash he has lying around


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

keeps 300 boxes of matches in her fridge


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Keeps a freezer in the fridge and calls it her fridge freezer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dated a girl named Midge Freezer


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Knows about midge freezer. Damn she was a cold one


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is known for dating appliances


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has a really rigorous dating application for potential "ban-kings" to fill-out; along with a very thorough physical examination (with much prodding and poking), deep genetic analysis for certain ancestral traits, and a multitude of psychometric tests (including IQ and personality tests) to determine who's truly worthy of her banqueeniness. This entire process makes the entrance exams for the NASA astronaut team and FBI / CIA pale in comparison. Good luck.... for they will truly need it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

makes balloon animals out of animals


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Travels via hot air balloon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

throws water balloons at wicked witches from the north and other undesirables


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wears a Tinman costume the first Tuesday of every month.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

steals people's oilcans then tantalizingly offers wd-40 for the price of 100 cupcakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Goes for walks in the rain and gets rusty.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is disappointed in that she hasn't been able to try her new snowsuit with extra flluffiness so she can't bring her arms down to her sides


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

prefers lying on hot coals to warm up


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has an "appointment" with a special someone .... in the bedroom! Wonder what they'll do inside of there...... Bah.... It'll likely just be a pillow fight session, and a "nighty night" bedtime story reading or something.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Has awakened from his bed... and is out to get me. *looks over shoulder*


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

has to worry about banqueen vengeance for some unsavoury comments he had made about neo and a throne :O


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

She's in love again.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is so tough, he shaves with sandpaper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Built a sandcastle in the basement.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

keeps a cozy basement despite the man-eating spiders


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lives in an attic


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

has a toe tat


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

knows I hate feet (how dare you). He also eats chapstick


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a poster of Needles Mcgee


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

trampled pincer king in a rage as he proclaimed he is the only king


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wants me to change my name to CupcakeQueen.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

taunts dust bunnies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

duct tapes just about everything


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Goes running in cowboy boots.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

reenacts planes, trains, and automobiles for Thanksgiving each year.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a candy cane named John.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

car accidents in her hometown go up 50% every time she wears candy stripe stockings


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Once filled a Christmas stocking with cheese and crackers.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Once fell into the cookie jar and was left for a month until Farf found her and pulled her out.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Caught Flarfy reaching into the cookie jar and sentenced him to serve as a lowly butler, else, he'll be doomed to serve as a human beanbag for the rest of his life....


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dresses up as a turkey each Thanksgiving and performs a song and dance routine to entertain family and friends


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yelled at a butt and got an answer that he'll never forget....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes pretends to be a bird and questions why he may be doing that, and only on a Tuesday evening.


Sometimes. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his cupcakes are listed as PEDs for several sports including badminton and competitive cupcake eating


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eats butt.....er, um, butter fingers. Lots of butterfingers with butter.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is a disgrace to the butter people


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Buttered a fly into her toast and ate it anyway.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

made a butterface emoji on her toast


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Made an OOP "oopsie", and ran away.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

adopts homeless spiders and takes them home with him


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Uses jars of fireflies as mood lighting.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

uses an electric eel to shake hands


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Shot a man in Reno just to watch him die.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Was starving for academic nourishment, but caught sight of a block of butter, and never returned.......


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

flunked his nutritional metabolism test when he ate it


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Is really nearfegnugen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Her memories are actually quite loud.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

her hearing is blind


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

senses that people don't really know anything so he makes it up as he goes along


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sat on a waffle, and presented it to the kookie king.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

waffles on


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lurks on the reverse side of the page.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shaves his cats tail for fun.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is the master at Christmas karaoke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sings karaoke songs to his pets.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Is ginger & spicy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is made of sugar and spice and eggplant


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Too much eggplant, not enough spice.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

If very abstract


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works in the greeting card industry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Thinks faeries are machine washable.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is busy preparing her Airing of Grievances list for the SAS crowd


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

He had to have the BIG SALAD!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Took credit for buying the big salad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Would love to be shoved by Elaine.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Would love a big salad.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

cuts the tops off of muffins leaving a pile of stumps


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Greets people by saying "top of the muffin to you".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrestles munchkins in her spare time.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Likes listening to German versions of popular Disney songs in his spare time


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

good to see you around AT

is a world renowned expert at macaroni art


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stole some of AT"s macaroni art and made mac & cheese with it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

musses people's hair up while they're not looking, then points at me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Was the only prince at Princeton


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

thinks he was the only king at King University


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Will dress up as a stormtrooper to watch Star Wars at the theater.


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

ate himself because he was such a tasty treat r.i.p


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Is a cili billy


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

told britney spears he wouldnt be able to be a backup dancer for her set because of a mosquito bite


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is named after the Cili plant that only grows under the beds of celebrities


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

hates being funny, while funny hates being him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretends to be a fish on the weekends.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has had many slaw n' tartar sandwich


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Brushes his teeth with rum.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ate my gingerbread men as a snack.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ate a box of something just labeled "snack"


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Ate a box


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

purrs when you scratch him under the chin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Howls at the moon every Thursday.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Will no longer do that bill Cosby impersonation


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a tramp stamp.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

had her ears pierced by her clumsy dentist


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Insisted that the pâté I made for dinner last night was Fancy Feast... It was.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Used a nightlight on the beach


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Was on forensic files


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Took a stagecoach to Coachella


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Still owns a diary with a little lock on it


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Owns a lock of Miley Cyrus' hair


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Shaves over his bowl of spaghetti, and digs in afterwards.


----------



## Cili (Dec 27, 2018)

Asked their crush over text why they were taking long to respond. The crush then responded with: keep ****ing with me, watch.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

trained in the art of pimple popping


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is an olive oil expert


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

always has a tic tac in his pocket


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Keeps Starburst in her bra.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Says "gimme a piece of that chawin gummm"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

is a staunch anti-gum activist, is all mints or nothing. He will give you a serious, 8 hour lecture on the dangers of the chewin' gum.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Used a coupon to buy a mint once


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

counterfeits his own mints using toothpaste and glue


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Does not use the internet to post only strong will and telepathy


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is looking forward to their next duel!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has 12345 problems but SAS ain't one of them


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

has 1 2 many goats


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Made me stop in my tracks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

plays the conch in an alt band


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lives underwater.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

flooded her basement again


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lives on a boat and asks people to refer to him as Captain Farfegbeard


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Loves Dragons more then anyone I've ever met!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Named his bowel movement "The Big Dragoon"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Is obsessed with skulls.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is absolutely sure that he exists


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Always asks squirrels if the trees are upside down that morning


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Only eats dark chocolate cupcakes with black icing


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has carpeting made from recycled DVDs


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Never asks for a reason because he knows that there isn't one.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Broke his Breaking Bad box set in a sledding accident


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tried to give Santa a bad rating on yelp.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Put zucchini in the pencil sharpener


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

passed out pencil sharpeners for Christmas gifts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Interrupted the SATs to ask for a lead


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

agreed to substitute teach so long as he could play videos to the class and drink bourbon reclined at a desk.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has had a shower beer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Drinks tequila in the tub.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a whisky while they wash


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Has a brandy before he bathes


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Only flushes on mondays


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

becomes flushed when the cute lady next door asks him "what's up"


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Says "whats up" to the same person 100xs a day and nothing else.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wore a pair of Dockers to the dock


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wore a new dress to address a crowd of pickle aficionados


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snuck a peek at the peak


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Got caught peepin' at the peeps.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Likes to do the rumba with his roomba


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Picked a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Makes orange flavored cupcakes, and frosts them with toothpaste.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his cupcakes are approved by the ADA. Can't wait to see what goes in his brownies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Threw a snowball at a snowman.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has gone places where no one has gone before or would want to...


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Attempts to follow those who do what he mentioned above.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is a time traveler stuck in the year 2019 trying to adapt antiquated technology so he can get home and marry the great granddaughter of one of the mods here


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

has not explained what happened to the equipment that got him here from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

spends a lot of time philosophizing about the really big question that I constructed in his backyard out of recycled garbage while he was sleeping


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Doesn't knock, instead yells "ding dong!"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

works out in the tightest outfit possible. Toe stretches are a wonderment to behold


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wonders what color my toenails are painted.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Won't let me hang her toenails in la Louvre


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

does not realize her toenails are attached to her toes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walks on eggshells, literally


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Threw humpty dumpty off the wall.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Told someone to up their humidity intake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Steals cake from kids birthday parties.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrote a book about writing a book about writing a book


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Must capture his own _Ikran_ by the age of 21 to be considered a warrior in his tribe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Is known for having a Lechon collection in his basement


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Misses the ban thread, but refuses to admit it.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being crowned Miss Ban Thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Is nocturnal.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has an octopus to take around in a stroller


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Developing a story idea about an underwater community of starfishes, crustaceans and a friendly yet gullible sponge named Phil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lives underwater


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a pet cloud.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Told them to keep the change at the .99 cent store


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Put jelly beans on a pizza.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a toothbrush designed by Dieter Rams


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wagering an entire week's taco funding on the Rams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is a part-time ninja


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Laid bootable eggs for the master server.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is "Almost There".


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Is already there, and lovin' it!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has more friends on their list than I do.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Doesn't have as many haters as I do.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Doesn't have as many nipples as I do


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

Uses his language with an enviable skill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is stalking farfegnugen


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I've heard rumours he's obsessed with music


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

was in a boy band but had trouble coordinating his dance moves so they got rid of him


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Is a doodler


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

puts his foot in his mouth before sleeping


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has well developed toe muscles from years of moonwalking


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Developed his posterior from moon stretch squats.


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)

Has more posts than me.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

has been sleeping in a tent ever since he let his pet ferrets take over his house


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Has impressive baguettes. Just look at those!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sleeps in the oven to save on those heating bills


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bought a fridge from a russian company because he thinks they are colder


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

inventor of the pen security system that wails "Help, I'm being stolen" whenever a pen thief tries to make off with someone's good pen. Also the inventor the one sock finding its missing mate homing device.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Told me to call his law firm for a hernia mesh injury claim and the number he gave was actually a thai-mexican-american fusion restaurant on the side of a forgotten highway.


----------



## Swordsman_Kirito (Mar 17, 2019)

^ Has an epic profile picture and had more posts than I do lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Is fairly new to SAS.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Has been here since before the internet was a real thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Currently has a confused mood status.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Invented toad flavoured M&Ms.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Is a toad


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Sells cans of human repellent to llamas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a pet Llama named Obama.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Got into a fight with the Dalai Lama when he refused to turn down his chanting music


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blasts chanting music at the drive thru


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Drove through a pack of rabid dogs at 1 mile per hour, with the windows open.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a Mac with Windows installed.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Speaks the truth


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Can take you to B


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Can take you back to a


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Has a real distrust of C


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Can get the D


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has reached his 3 posts a year limit by April


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

doesn't lie in april


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

began dating a girl named April in March to make May jealous


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dumped May for June.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

her favorite holiday of the year is April 12th, National Grilled Cheese Day~


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

He blinks 182 times a day.


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

the person above me managed to encrypt his(her) nickname into the one letter


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Is a politically correct gamer.
That exclusively plays consoles.
Of the 16 bit variety.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wants to know all our blood types for nefarious reasons.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

:lol No I was just thinking about blood types at the time. I'll probably get the thread deleted later.

Performs the waltz every Saturday afternoon at the local mall with random people


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Plans on being my dance partner later today.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Also dances with wolves


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a pet wolf named Sheep.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Is feeling sheepish


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is listed first in the phonebook.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a tiny raccoon friend named Marvin and they go on adventures where they learn a valuable lesson at the end of each one. It's very nice.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Recently acquired the power of levitation


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Has an honorary PhD from Wheel of Fortune


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Collects meatballs from every Italian restaurant he walks by.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Eats fried mermaid for breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has a pair of goldfish named Ariel and Ursula that he takes for a walk everyday


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Likes to wear t-shirts that are so over-sized, they reach his ankles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lives in an apple tree.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

chopped down a cherry tree to collect the blossoms then ate my apple pie. Lied about it all and blamed it on me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Forgot that I'm a cake person, not a pie person. :bah


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Had her cake AND ate it


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

painted the living room carpet a light shade of aubergine because someone told him/her it would never work with the green curtains. No one was going to tell 'a' what color to paint his/her living room carpet. No way. :no


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

He's the sixth element.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Bruce Willis's butt double


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bruce Willis's head shaver.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wruce Billis paintball purchaser


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Dips his hands in yellow paint, then runs out into the street and pats random people on the back.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sniffs paint and then Paint remover to get the smell of paint out of their nostrils


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Enjoys the writings of Nostrildamus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

puts subliminal messages into all his posts that makes people do strange things


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Likes strange people.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Alter ego is bubbly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is hoping the Lannisters claim the Iron Throne because being good is overrated


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Dropped a canister off a banister


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Is the S.A.S spelling bee champion 3 years running


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ate raw cookie dough for dinner.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wouldn't let me use her easy bake oven again after the Thanksgiving episode


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Accidentally baked a cockroach for 20 minutes, it then grew to 50ft in size and attacked the local residents.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

has solved the shrink ray mass conservation problem by also turning it into a cloning machine, so now there are 50 mini a's running around, except they cloned themselves 50 times, and so on until they're are now more little "a's" running around then there are atoms in the universe. Quite the paradox.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Only ever wears the color yellow. 

Except on 4/21 when he wears a see through top and black fishnet stockings, to the local Whole Foods.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Isn't the fashion setter that I am, but still looks good despite wearing footed pajamas just about everywhere


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Every time he presses the 'f' key, he ponders the meaning of life for five minutes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bricked a cell phone with an actual brick


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Has an endless supply of daisies in his pockets.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a pet octopus.

Edit: And lives in a house made of Peeps.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

is under suspicion for missing candy


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

He lives on Easter Island, in a gingerbread house.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

unfortunately he's gladiator and left nothing but skin and bones


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Has skeletons in his closet, literally.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Keeps her wall to wall shoe collection in her bedrooom and sleeps in the closet


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Not only sleeps with his shoes on, but showers with them on too.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

used to be called "b", but got a promotion


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Is actually a mafia boss, known as HoodieDon


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

eats mac and cheese with ketchup


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Keeps a rabbit in her pocket so she has 4 lucky feet on her person all at once


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stole my bunny slippers.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Always leaves the front door open. She is scared that elves may get trapped in her home otherwise, and they wouldn't be able to get out.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Locked himself in the car once but was smart enough to leave a window down so he could crawl out.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once did a comedic medieval play in a leotard and fluffy pink tutu.


----------



## timealime (May 17, 2019)

Watches many tv shows and secretly eats tubs of Nutella at midnight


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Did a DIY project that left her head glued to a banister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a pretty cool avatar.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

his M&M is the real slim shady


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Communicates with rabbits.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Her favorite phrase is 'hare today, gone tomorrow'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Has a very short username.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

tried to give himself the username of " ", which is even shorter, but failed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tells people that their zipper is down when it isn't. Laughs every time.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

secretly works for the CIA and is using their satellites to spy on me


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Is a purple nurple pumpernickel pink pickle picking pickled peppers pooping puppies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Picks flowers to place on other flower's graves


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

prizes his collection of socks with holes in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always roots for the underdog.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Actually loads tickers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Is in dire need of a lozenge right this very moment


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tried to relieve his scratchy voice with a back scratcher


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Thinks thunder is God unzipping his fly


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

worships the ground that the dolly llama walks on


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

He works 65 hours a week as a dolly grip.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is going as a capital A for Halloween.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

can not reply to my comment


----------

